# animal encounters



## crutton (Apr 4, 2014)

anyone have any stories of their encounters with animals?
I'll go first
last year i was on the trails up north, just having fun going downhill and boom a black bear was right in front of me (about 15 feet away from me) i brake so hard and i turned around and got out of there asap
luckily it didn't chase me


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I hit a turkey on my way to a ride.


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

Turkeys are common.
Deer are frequent
See bobcats on occasion
Years ago, before my biking hiatus, I ran into a mountain lion
that was,... interesting. It was 20ft away.
same era, riding with friends, they were ahead of me on the trail. Suddenly they blast past me yelling "GO! GO! GO!"
I didn't hesitate, I turned around and followed.
Then I found out they came across a Llama. A freaking Llama deep in the forest. It was blocking the path. The idiots tossed rocks and were yelling to get it to move, it didn't like that and charged and chased them. 
All the time I thought it was a bear or mountain lion....


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

*A creepy encounter:* My home trails are connected to the trailhead by a mile and a half of straight, rails-to-trails doubletrack through a forest. At night, it looks like an endless dark tunnel through the trees. So, I was finishing up a night ride and heading out. Up ahead, I see a pair of glowing eyes really low to the ground. I'm thinking maybe raccoon, they were about that low. As I got closer, they started to rise up, and up, and up. They seemed to nearly reach the height of a person. Just as this thing was starting to get into range of my spotlight, it turned around and bolted through the trees. All I could make out of it's body was that it was big and covered with short, brown hair. I'm guessing it was a deer, browsing on something on the trail and looking up at me when I got close. Or maybe a chupacabra, either one.

*A scary encounter:* The trail system also has wild hogs. On a ride last spring I came across three or four tiny little piglets on the trail. They decided to hide from me by running to the edge of the trail, burying their faces in the grass, and squealing bloody murder. I turned around and got out of there before mama came to the rescue.

*A surreal encounter:* On one of my last night rides this spring, just after sunset, I kept coming across doves just sitting in the middle of the trail. They'd take off only when I got close to them. Must have seen 5 or 6 of them, I lost count. Strange because I rarely see doves at all. I was wondering if they were some sort of omen, or maybe I had accidentally wandered onto the set of a John Woo film. I kept an eye out for slow-motion gunfights. If something exploded behind me I was ready to keep on riding without looking back or flinching.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Saw this guy yesterday. He looked kind of wily.


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah, I've come head to head with a coyote before. I was riding the hunting trails across the street from my house and we bumped into and scared the crap out of each other. I also encountered a black bear once in central FL. We also scared the crap out if each other. I rode like the wind to get as far from it as I could.

Sent from my HTC stone tablet and chisel.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

deer, elk, bear(black and grizzly), moose, bobcats, turkeys, grouse. it is uncommon not to see wildlife on the trail.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

crutton said:


> anyone have any stories of their encounters with animals?


Just people with their dogs off leash, illegally of course


----------



## FASTIVAB6TG25MR (Apr 12, 2014)

my brother and i found this big gopher snake laying on the trail a few weeks ago


----------



## tietherope (Sep 10, 2013)

beshannon said:


> Just people with their dogs off leash, illegally of course


Nothing bothers me more than this. There's a conservation area up the road from me and a section of it was turned into an off leash dog park a few years back. Last year I'm riding through the forest, far from the off leash area when a dog runs up to me and starts barking. I get off my bike and put it in between me and the dog. It lunges towards me growling and barking. I finally see the owners and yell at them "come get your dog right now!!". Their response is "Calm down, if you're scared of dogs maybe you shouldn't ride your bike in here". They didn't care one bit when I pointed out that it was not an off leash area.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

FASTIVAB6TG25MR said:


> my brother and i found this big gopher snake laying on the trail a few weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 885788


That's just a baby, and also that is a road.


----------



## tbmaddux (May 22, 2012)

Coolest thing around here lately is great gray owls. Easy to identify from their calls. Very hard to spot.


----------



## Panther Creek. (May 4, 2008)

Seen a fox when I cornered real hard and he/she looked at me and shot off into the forest. 

Came across a spike buck blocking the trail, and that SOB wouldn't move! Just stood there starring at me for 2-4 minutes I said, eff it and took another route. 

Nearly ran over a couple snakes a few times, both times were black king snake. I left them in peace to keep the rattlers away.


----------



## koudja (Feb 25, 2007)

A couple of years ago they started grazing sheep on the FS land at one of my favorite loops. It's a 5 mile climb from the car and a ripping, 7 mile descent on buffed singletrack back to the parking lot for high-fives and adult beverages. 

On the way up my friend and I noticed sheep wagons, but didn't think anything of them. After a brief water break and a deciding ro-sham-bo at the top, we were ready for the down. I took the win with the rock over scissors and was stoked to be going first since the previous two times we rode, he came away with the win. 

Came ripping around a corner to find the flock of sheep that belonged to those wagons and I had to dump a good amount of speed. I can hear my buddy screaming 'GO, GO, GOOOO!!!' as he comes down the trail. At this moment, I notice a dog, the size of a small horse, at full gait, coming for me through the sage brush. Two of them were already onto him. Those Great Pyrenees chased us a good ways down the trail. 

Nobody rides that trail much anymore for fear of getting eaten by one of those monstrous beasts.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Deer are pretty norm for me and plenty of the smaller critters. Only close call was came out of a fast but narrow "s" section to almost get a face full of deer ass!!! 2 sitting on the trail right outta the turn. Everywhere I ride is wooded with decently thick undergrowth, so no way of seeing them till last second. Hit brakes so hard I had to drop off pedals and racked myself. Swear if deer and crapped itself outta fear it would have been on my front tire. I hollered back to my brother who was coming up behind me so he could stop before hitting me. That scared the deer off. We had a good laugh about the whole thing while I let the pain in my jewels wear off.

Then this last weekend, first time on dirt this year, took my 7yr old son for a ride on our favorite trails. He was just cruising along enjoying his newly rebuilt bike to even notice when he almost ran it over, but I saw it coiling back almost in the middle of a turn. Startled me to see a snake on the trail, first time for me. Luckily was just a yearling garter snake. Didn't even take a snip at us, was more of an "oh **** that was almost my head" reaction, waited for me to pass and went on his way.

Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## teleguy03 (Apr 5, 2004)

got charged by a javelina last week on a trip to phoenix. as my friend remarked "around where we are from, the trails are nice are peaceful... in phoenix, everything pretty much wants to kill you". Saw another in Sedona the same week. maybe i've been marked.


----------



## Wolfcandy (Nov 7, 2013)

Some years back I was riding a fairly new singletrack early in the morning with a buddy at our local state forest. I was in the lead and came around a blind corner with some speed and saw something in the trail ahead of me on the ground that was clearly living (i.e. furry, not a tree). Grabbed a handful of panic brake and in the course of sailing over the bars realized it was Bambi sleeping in the middle of the trail. White spots and everything. I nearly landed on it and in scampering away it gave me a little kick then was gone. I got up and rolled out pretty fast for fear of momma who I knew had to be close by. That was my closest so far...


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> That's just a baby, and also that is a road.


 Ya beat me to the "road" quote.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

A few years ago I was riding when I stopped and saw a fawn standing close to the trail by the treeline so I stopped and took a picture of it. Didn't see mama deer at the time but as soon as I snapped the pic I heard this aweful, hidious, high-pitched, horror movie like snort that the sound of which shot down my spine fast and furiously.

Literally scared the crap out of me - it was mama deer and she wasn't all that happy with me taking a picture of her fawn - she was scooping the ground with her front leg and I believed then it was my time to keep on pedaling - which I commenced to doing. 

I have seen many a deer - had a 6 point buck standing in the middle of the trail and had to wait 3 minutes or so for him to get off the trail. Gotta give them their space as it is their home we are riding our bikes.


----------



## Brian412 (Jul 27, 2008)

Almost ran into this snake. Just was getting started on the trail. Came around a turn and the snake was right in the middle of the trail. I stopped about 3 feet from the snake. It coiled up instantly and stayed there for about 10 minutes. 

I've encountered a Florida Panther, hogs, snakes, deer, armadillos (never know which way they'll run), alligators, etc. Always an adventure.


----------



## FASTIVAB6TG25MR (Apr 12, 2014)

jugdish said:


> Ya beat me to the "road" quote.


gotta take the fire road to get to the trail


----------



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

Is thread is awesome. Would love to know where you guys live to see these things. Here in Miami all I see are iguanas and a shitload of bugs


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

i was out for a 6am ride in the dark all alone. Had my lamp mounted on my helmet. i was just cruising along when I hear a loud rustling in the leaves right next to me. Im very easily scared so I hopped off my bike and whipped the light around to see what was there. There were probably 4-6 doe sleeping in the leaves right next to the trail. One had stood up, which is what I heard...

I took off pretty quickly so the ladies could get back to bed.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

I see moose and arctic hares almost every ride and I once accidentally ran down and killed a ptarmigan at a bike park in Quebec.


----------



## crutton (Apr 4, 2014)

nice story guyzz


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

I love seeing a bit of wildlife while riding, but this thread makes me glad to be in NZ where you can crash through the forest without worrying about being bit or eaten. You can keep the snakes, bears etc etc thanks!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Snakes. Rattlesnakes, bull snakes, garter snakes. I once came around a corner at full speed, saw a rattlesnake in the trail, hammered the brakes, went OTB straight towards the snake. Luckily it had freaked out as much as me and I didn't land on it.

Black bears, always running away from me.

Coyotes. Mostly non-aggressive, although one attacked my off-leash (gasp) dog.

Wild turkeys. 

Geese (one was protecting something and flapped the heck outta me, when I got too close).

A big herd of bighorn sheep (who were basically disinterested in us).

Lots and lots of deer over the years. Some scaring the [email protected] outta me and vice versa.

An owl swooping right over my head.

Elk, running away.

Scary lizards, squirrels and rabbits...haha.

Hawks.


----------



## Ivan M (Mar 18, 2014)

I saw BIGFOOT once, does that count? Lololo.


----------



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

baker said:


> Snakes. Rattlesnakes, bull snakes, garter snakes. I once came around a corner at full speed, saw a rattlesnake in the trail, hammered the brakes, went OTB straight towards the snake. Luckily it had freaked out as much as me and I didn't land on it.
> 
> Black bears, always running away from me.
> 
> ...


Is your dog ok? What happened


----------



## crutton (Apr 4, 2014)

no u didnt


----------



## crutton (Apr 4, 2014)

Ivan M said:


> I saw BIGFOOT once, does that count? Lololo.


no u didnt


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Superleo said:


> Is your dog ok? What happened


The dog (Tess) was ok, after the coyote was chased off. Basically like a regular short dog fight.

On the other hand, she has been bitten by rattlesnakes twice, once resulting in her death and resuscitation by my wife (who is a vet and happened to be right there when it happened). Tess has been an expensive dog (ever priced rattlesnake antivenin?)...

The joys of "country living". The rattlesnake bites were at our house, not on the trail.


----------



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

baker said:


> The dog (Tess) was ok, after the coyote was chased off. Basically like a regular short dog fight.
> 
> On the other hand, she has been bitten by rattlesnakes twice, once resulting in her death and resuscitation by my wife (who is a vet and happened to be right there when it happened). Tess has been an expensive dog (ever priced rattlesnake antivenin?)...
> 
> The joys of "country living". The rattlesnake bites were at our house, not on the trail.


I imagine those were really shitty experiences. I'm glad Tess is ok. What did your wife do? Sorry to ask so many questions but I'm a sucker for these stories. In Miami all I have are iguanas. I saw a few snakes when I used to ride ATVs but they slithered off right away and were tiny.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I believe it was a shot of adrenalin to the heart and CPR. That is one tough dog. I found the (dead) rattlesnake a couple days later. It was caught in some landscaping netting, which is probably why the dog/snake encounter happened.

The local animal that I haven't seen is a mountain lion. For a couple years, I used to get all creeped out while riding solo at night, thinking about them. One of my riding buddies did see one, had his light die on him right then, and had to dig through his pack for a spare while sitting there worrying about the cat. Got the light back on and got the heck outta there.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I've seen almost all of the scenery Baker has over the years excluding bear and big horn sheep. Bear digging in garbage don't count does it? I have to add fox, bobcat, and copperhead to the list though. I've only seen two bobcats throughout my life. Those cats stay hidden. I've always heard mountain lion legends and I know we have black bears in this area, but I haven't seen those on my bike. I saw my first bobcat on an ATV. The second one ran across the road in front of me when I was in a remote area in my car. I have seen elk in Eastern Kentucky, they're everywhere, but they're slowly migrating toward my current area, which is central Kentucky.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Rabbit eyes glow red @ night, like little devils. Been chased by a big tom turkey, 9 mph and kept on running. Almost t boned a buck on a downhill ride early am once. I was at speed, he was at full run, about 20' away, all I saw was deer in front of me on the trail, in the air. 2 fistfull of brakes helped avoid collision.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Rod said:


> I've only seen two bobcats throughout my life. Those cats stay hidden.


Lucky! There are supposed siting of bobcats around here, but I've never seen one.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

ran into black bears 3 weeks in a row last late spring. Bought a bear tag this year.


----------



## SteveR161 (May 17, 2009)

Small herd of Elk on the Argos climb at Apex trails in Golden Co this early evening. Nothing rare but still nice to see.


----------



## InJ3cted (Apr 15, 2008)

Hit an owl when it jesus'd on me in the middle of the night while eating road kill


----------



## Guy Cool (Oct 3, 2008)

I was almost run down by a stampede of wild burros being chased by off leash dogs.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

I see a lot of "standard" New England wildlife like deer, turkeys, squirrels, snakes, etc, but this winter while fatbiking the Cape Cod National Seashore we saw a Snowy Owl.  It was huge and white, no mistaking it. Apparently its a bad lemming year and they all flew south to find food. They like dunes because it similar to the tundra in appearance.


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

icecreamjay said:


> I see a lot of "standard" New England wildlife like deer, turkeys, squirrels, snakes, etc, but this winter while fatbiking the Cape Cod National Seashore we saw a Snowy Owl. It was huge and white, no mistaking it. Apparently its a bad lemming year and they all flew south to find food. They like dunes because it similar to the tundra in appearance.


Yeah they came way south this year, we had them along the NJ coast also. Friends that live there got some great shots of them in the dunes in Island Beach State Park.

Some great reads.


----------



## clockd (Aug 30, 2008)

David R said:


> I love seeing a bit of wildlife while riding, but this thread makes me glad to be in NZ where you can crash through the forest without worrying about being bit or eaten. You can keep the snakes, bears etc etc thanks!


Yeah I love living here, the worst you have to worry about is a couple of sheep, some cows and a heap of rocks. Maybe the nasty magpies and the odd sandfly or wasp.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Daily ritual:


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

The usual deer, turkey, critters....
Mountain lion in southern Indiana ran across the trail in front of me.
Few weeks back there was a moose right beside the trail, it was not concerned with me at all.

Also accidentally ran over a copperhead last year, also interesting and a bit scary.


----------



## ser jameson (Jun 24, 2012)

I've also seen two bobcats while mountain biking. One at the end of a trail from about 50 feet away, I stopped, he just calmly walked away.

The other i was bombing down a logging road, through a clearcut, and it came out of the clear cut, and just kind of merged in front of me. At fist I was awe struck, then realized I was gaining on him fast. I had a vision of him jumping in the air, twisting around, and latching on my face! So, I slowed down and let him go. 

Awesome to see one in the wild though!!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

All on pavement, during in-town rides in a city of almost 900,000 people: 

Yesterday I saw a dead snake (about 3 ft long) stretched out perpendicular to the curb. My husband rode right by about two inches from the head and never saw it. I didn't go back to look. 

Last summer in a different part of town I saw a similar sized dead snake (non native) that looked to me like some type of constrictor that likely either got loose or was turned loose. 

In my neighborhood along a little green belt with a creek, someone pointed out a snake ~ 2 feet long -- hanging out on a branch -- it most definitely was not a native species; again appeared to be some type of constrictor. 
Weird to see more snakes on the pavement than out on the trail and species that are not indigenous to central Texas. 

Saw a large and very creepy raccoon a few weeks ago on a trail; it didn't appear inclined to run off so I just turned around and went back the way I came. 
There is a maze of trails in this area, so many ways to get around him or her.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

ser jameson said:


> I've also seen two bobcats while mountain biking. One at the end of a trail from about 50 feet away, I stopped, he just calmly walked away.
> 
> The other i was bombing down a logging road, through a clearcut, and it came out of the clear cut, and just kind of merged in front of me. At fist I was awe struck, then realized I was gaining on him fast. I had a vision of him jumping in the air, twisting around, and latching on my face! So, I slowed down and let him go.
> 
> Awesome to see one in the wild though!!


It is! but this one will probably cause me to OTB - talk about breaking! I run into coyotes all the time but those guys scare away as they see you coming down the hill.

I guess this is one of many reasons why we love MTB ... Nature!


----------



## zerodish (Jun 17, 2006)

__
https://flic.kr/p/13923537295
 Here you go. The dogs attacked the panniers which is the same place wolfs take down a dear. I usually chase two dogs back onto the property but 5 needed to be handled more carefully. I threatened the 911 operator and the department of transportation and the local newspaper but none of them replied.


----------



## FNG RIDER (Apr 2, 2011)

I live in Los Angeles, and ride locally in the Santa Monica Mountains. Ive seen a large coyote with a young deer in his mouth, several deer, several rattle snakes, a red tail hawk roosting in the tree above me. Up north at Sycamore Canyon there is a flock of blue wild parrots. In Griffith Park I encountered a bob cat, just sitting and watching me. There was a family of 3 coyotes I ran into many times. I even saw a mountain lion in the park, afterwords I rarely saw the coyote family, just one underfed squagly one from time to time. One amazing time along the LA River bike path I saw a couple of condors; o 

The wildest thing I ever saw was a whale. I was riding the bike path at the Manhattan Beachj pier, a huge whale cruised by about 15 feet out, every fisherman began hooking up with the whale as it swam by. Pow, pow, pow, all their lines were being snagged! I hope it didn't hurt the whale; )


----------



## crutton (Apr 4, 2014)

zerodish said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/13923537295
> Here you go. The dogs attacked the panniers which is the same place wolfs take down a dear. I usually chase two dogs back onto the property but 5 needed to be handled more carefully. I threatened the 911 operator and the department of transportation and the local newspaper but none of them replied.


you should have kicked the dogs


----------



## oilnewby (Jan 13, 2011)

Here is what we encounter in the desert:

Tortiousus (spelling ?)
wild burros
horses
rattle snakes
cattle
scorpions


----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

I wish I was more attentive to my surroundings. I ride the mountains all the time, and many times my buddies will point out the bear, elk, deer, etc. By the time I look up they are gone.

Same thing while scuba diving. My daughter will tug my fin, and point out the octopus, eel, rock-fish, etc., right after I pass over them oblivious that they are there! <sigh>


----------



## UtahJohn (Feb 6, 2014)

so last Summer we are up camping in the mountains. Wife goes for a hike with the kids. Before the hike, she tells the kids to stay close and tell her if they see any animals (she is helicopter mom and paranoid).

So they are on a winding path, with the 6yo 50' in the lead.

"HEY MOMMY! AN ANIMAL!" from around the corner.

Mom comes around the corner and 6yo is 10' from a 8' moose standing on the path. Just pointing at him like "look at him".

Fortunately he turned around and trotted off (the moose, that is) and nobody got hurt.

A few weeks later I'm mtb on my favorite trail, and come around a corner, and a single rider is stopped on the single track 100' ahead with a young moose in a face off. Me and my partner turned around and hiked off the trail after pitching our bikes in the bushes, and 3-4 min later he came walked thru like he owned the place (which he did). We caught up to the biker and he was really shook up, almost shat hisself.

Moose on trail - YouTube

Close calls


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Porcupine Passion*

On yesterday's ride I was thankful that porcupines climb trees and Keeper doesn't.


----------



## kowboy17 (Aug 11, 2013)

Shark said:


> The usual deer, turkey, critters....
> Mountain lion in southern Indiana ran across the trail in front of me.
> Few weeks back there was a moose right beside the trail, it was not concerned with me at all.
> 
> Also accidentally ran over a copperhead last year, also interesting and a bit scary.


Mountain Lion and Moose in Indiana?????? What's in your gatorade?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

No mountain lions or bears here. Saw a Skink (small lizard) crawl out from under a rock I was just about to roll over on the weekend. Another ride a couple of weekends ago, I was out on a trail and came to an open grassy area. It was all dug up (the grass) and a dozen or more rocks were exposed. I thought to myself ' someone's making a rock garden!' Then I remembered back to 15+ years ago when I worked as a bushman! It was pig sign (rooting) it was either several pigs, or one frickin large one. The sign was pretty fresh too, made in the last hour or so. Having had a scary run in with a boar all those years ago, I was on tender hooks until I got back on the forestry road.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

It's been a few years since I've seen a bear on a trail, but I see scat pretty regularly. There was some on a trail 30 feet behind my house last week. Cats are around, but I've never seen one.


----------



## acfsportsfan (Aug 13, 2004)

This one time over the summer I was out doing a solo ride and I came across what looked like a herd of cows! They appeared to be grazing but I didn't want to find out, so I got the hell out of there.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

kowboy17 said:


> Mountain Lion and Moose in Indiana?????? What's in your gatorade?


Exactly...hello!
Probably a bobcat and a cow / cattle.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

InJ3cted said:


> Hit an owl when it jesus'd on me in the middle of the night while eating road kill


That sucks!
This is how the majority of raptors get killed. On the road eating road kill without enough lifting speed to get out of the way of an oncoming vehicle.


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

Rattle snakes
lots o' deer
elk
moose
wild turkeys
bison (Antelope Island in the Great Salt Lake, lots of them out there)
grouse
I ride trails where mountain lions are seen a few times each summer but I've never seen one. 
I hear Coyotes on night rides but never see them.


----------



## Forcemajeure (Aug 30, 2014)

baker said:


> The dog (Tess) was ok, after the coyote was chased off. Basically like a regular short dog fight.
> 
> On the other hand, she has been bitten by rattlesnakes twice, once resulting in her death and resuscitation by my wife (who is a vet and happened to be right there when it happened). Tess has been an expensive dog (ever priced rattlesnake antivenin?)...
> 
> The joys of "country living". The rattlesnake bites were at our house, not on the trail.


rattlesnakes at your house? if you don't mind me asking.. where are you located? we are currently dealing with rats at our place, and having a hard time sleeping, can't imagine poisonous snakes being near by... stay safe...


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Forcemajeure said:


> rattlesnakes at your house? if you don't mind me asking.. where are you located? we are currently dealing with rats at our place, and having a hard time sleeping, can't imagine poisonous snakes being near by... stay safe...


I think you just found the answer to your rat problem. Bring in snakes


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Forcemajeure said:


> rattlesnakes at your house? if you don't mind me asking.. where are you located? we are currently dealing with rats at our place, and having a hard time sleeping, can't imagine poisonous snakes being near by... stay safe...


Outside of Monument Colorado, USA. The area I live in was once nicknamed "Rattlesnake Mesa" and they had annual rattlesnake roundups.

We don't have rat problems. We did have mouse problems 'til we got a couple indoor kitties. Snack time...


----------



## Truckee29 (May 9, 2011)

Mama Black Bear and her two yearling cubs at less than 50 feet. I stopped, she stood on her hind legs, snorted and huffed a couple of times as she was pretty stressed that I showed up in her house without warning.. Her young'ns headed a few feet up the nearest tree. She weighed her options, I was slightly uphill of them. She chose to turn and run in the downhill direction, calling her kids to follow. They all sprinted away surprisingly fast. Cutest dang cubs you'll ever see. Ironically on a local trail named Yogi/Boo Boo


----------



## Hodo (Sep 30, 2014)

Years ago while riding the Shingle Mill Trail near Vanderbilt MI I was bombing down a big hill (like couldn't pedal any faster in top gear). Unknown to me at the bottom was a group of elk bedded down. When I came through they exploded in every direction before I could react. They ran in front of me, behind me, they were everywhere.
I still think how lucky I was not to get bulldozed by 900# of venison.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

On an early morning fall ride a few years ago almost t boned a whitetail buck on the mt bike. Me, going fast on a smooth ,wooded downhill, him at full run on my left, bounding up high. I saw something off to my left and heard one foot strike in the leaves. Jammed on the binders quickly and slowed to about 15 mph. He leaped across the trail at least 4 ft above it 10 ft in front of me. Really close at speed. I love my disc brakes.


----------



## sullivan17 (Jan 28, 2014)

I had one ride in which I saw a snake, beaver, deer, and then just before finishing the ride had a squirrel run underneath my front tire, bouncing up into the spokes for a second or two, and then sprinting away. It was startling even with such a small and common creature.


----------



## joboy (May 6, 2008)

Brian412 said:


> Almost ran into this snake. Just was getting started on the trail. Came around a turn and the snake was right in the middle of the trail. I stopped about 3 feet from the snake. It coiled up instantly and stayed there for about 10 minutes.
> 
> I've encountered a Florida Panther, hogs, snakes, deer, armadillos (never know which way they'll run), alligators, etc. Always an adventure.


Which trail did you see that on. I ride in the FL also and have yet to spot one at santos, mt dora or my local trails. Seen plenty of wild hogs an man eating gators though!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I had a bizarre encounter with a possum several weeks ago. Most of you know what a possum looks like. But to me, they remind me of an overgrown Halloweenish, diseased and scary albino rat.

As I'm riding along I look to my left and I see a possum scurrying pretty fast on a diagonal line towards me in my direction of flow along an open, grassy area (Think about driving along a frontage road with a freeway on your left and the possum is exiting the freeway and approaching the frontage road that you're driving along.)

So this possum comes along to my immediate left and is now slightly ahead of me and running at my speed just to the left and parallel to the trail. As I'm watching him I stop pedaling as if to evaluate if he will past in front and across my path when he turns hard right across my path and he almost makes it across in front of me, but I run over its tail. This is all happening about 10 mph or so.

As I'm riding over its tail, it immediately (speed of light)) curls up and attacks the wheel and tire. (Now you have to picture this in your mind and grasp just how fast this takes place while I'm rolling along) The rotation of the front wheel immediately flings the pissed possum up off the front wheel and lands onto my right leg just below the knee. (again, think at the speed of light [joking] how quickly this takes place) Now my adrenaline instantly spikes into the stratosphere as this hissing, flinging, pissed off animal is clamoring for a purchase of my leg or anything it can get with teeth or claws into.

Without hesitation or any conscious thought, my leg and foot are out of the clips and as if punting a football I am ejecting this creature into space. There it goes about twenty feet to my forward right and it happened so fast that I pull to a stop and look around as if thinking "did that really just happen?"

It must have happened and I'm in cardio/adrenaline over-drive as I'm looking in the direction of where the recently ejected possum landed. I don't know how freaked out that possum was, but I can assure you that I was freaked out. I've never had an encounter like that before. And, seriously hope to not have another.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> I had a bizarre encounter with a possum several weeks ago. Most of you know what a possum looks like. But to me, they remind me of an overgrown Halloweenish, diseased and scary albino rat.
> 
> As I'm riding along I look to my left and I see a possum scurrying pretty fast on a diagonal line towards me in my direction of flow along an open, grassy area (Think about driving along a frontage road with a freeway on your left and the possum is exiting the freeway and approaching the frontage road that you're driving along.)
> 
> ...


Lol-ing all over the place when I read this ^^

Think you did very well not ending up having a yard sale!


----------



## Alvinnf (Oct 6, 2011)

The other night I was heading home at dusk on my local singletrack. I came around the corner and there was a huge porcupine in the trail. I jammed on my breaks and he ran away or my way. He was trying to keep his back to me and just kept chugging along down the trail. I was going about 2 mph waiting for a good spot to pass but the little fella just kept going because he had me facing his back. I finally had a little spot to slide by, when I did he did a cute little pirouette to keep his back facing me. Wicked funny and a cute little bugger.


----------



## Alvinnf (Oct 6, 2011)

I had a cool encounter with a bobcat once. I live right outside a state park and where I enter there is a small grassy river area and a beat up pallet bridge. I was riding my ss so I was very quiet as I came down to the bridge. As soon as my front tire hit it, I saw a head pop up right next to it with those tell tale ears. I stopped and he or she just stared at me. Thing was pretty big, it waited and darted off up the hill. I was going the same way so I just carried on. It would stop about fifteen yards ahead of me and turn back around to see if I was still there. We did this abut 3 times until it finally darted off into the woods. Kinda cool, I have seen more wild life up close on my single than any other bike. It's so quiet allot of times you get right up on something and it looks at you like, "hey where did you come from".


----------



## Samuryan (Sep 3, 2014)

deer and black bears pretty frequently. I ran over a squirrel this summer, how much do you suck at being a squirrel if you get run over by a bike?


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Samuryan said:


> deer and black bears pretty frequently. I ran over a squirrel this summer, how much do you suck at being a squirrel if you get run over by a bike?


I ran over a squirrel on my road bike last fall. I was going about 30 mph. He didn't survive  I actually had to go back, and finish him off with my car..... He was alive, but he wasn't going to make it.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Don't have no picture cause it just happened so fast, but as I was riding, 3 young deer ran right across the trail, only 10 feet in front of me. I guess I startled them a little bit!


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

myself and and an ol' boy got to watch 5 to 7 bighorn sheep cross the trail. Cool encounter in southern nevada. Def not every day. Noticed the first one...waited and watched it while waiting on ol'boy....white tail was up....then a few min later all the others came out of nowhere and went straight up the side of the mtn following the first one. Cool $#it yo


----------



## b1rdie (Mar 11, 2011)

This video is not mine, but I would like to share it with all:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1503299763293190


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Thats amazing. It's cool how he kept up for that long


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

I see deer almost every ride, owls and hawks often, rattlesnakes pretty often in summer and I once saw a black bear with two cubs. Seeing wildlife is one of the best parts of the sport for me. My favorite might be the bald eagle I saw a few months ago. 

I did once come within six inches of running over a rattlesnake as it crossed the trail. It was coming out of tall grasses to cross some very narrow singletrack and we were both moving too fast to properly react. It let out a quick rattle as I saw it go by and luckily it was just fast enough to get out of my way. I dropped the bike, fell to my hands and knees and felt like I was having a heart attack for a few minutes. When my buddy caught up I was shouting, just trying to burn off the adrenaline, and he thought I had fallen. It took me a minute or two to calm down enough to explain myself.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

This is not me - but it's where I live. :eekster:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

matuchi said:


> This is not me - but it's where I live. :eekster:


Holy crappers!
Do you know the outcome of his / her injuries?


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Holy crappers!
> Do you know the outcome of his / her injuries?


This is the article from the local paper:

Cyclist Silas Patlove hit a deer this week while riding his bike near the Golden Gate Bridge and captured the incident on video.

On Sunday, Patlove was riding on Alexander Avenue headed toward Sausalito at about 3:24 p.m. when a deer jumped out in front of him, according to a YouTube video that has gone viral with more than 1 million views. Patlove was traveling at about 28 mph when a deer jumped over the metal barrier on the right side of the road directly into Patlove's path. His head-mounted camera caught the incident on film.

"Although I don't remember it, I landed on my back and hit the back of my Giro helmet, which probably saved me from serious brain injury. Although I had a mild concussion with a bit of memory loss around the event, I am very grateful to have escaped feeling only a little banged up. I cannot speak to the deer's injuries," Patlove, reportedly of San Francisco, said in the comments section of the video.


----------



## F.N.G (Jan 6, 2008)

matuchi said:


> This is not me - but it's where I live. :eekster:
> 
> Sausalito Crash 12:14:14 - YouTube


I almost screamed like watching a scary scene in movie!


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

F.N.G said:


> I almost screamed like watching a scary scene in movie!


Sorry - I didn't mean for it to scare people - but it is something we should all be aware of as it could happen to any of us someday.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

matuchi said:


> This is the article from the local paper:
> 
> Cyclist Silas Patlove hit a deer this week while riding his bike near the Golden Gate Bridge and captured the incident on video.
> 
> ...


Thanks!



matuchi said:


> Sorry - I didn't mean for it to scare people - but it is something we should all be aware of as it could happen to any of us someday.


Yes and especially where I live in Colorado any kind of wildlife encounter can happen. I'll send this to my two sisters who are avid roadies.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yes and especially where I live in Colorado any kind of wildlife encounter can happen. I'll send this to my two sisters who are avid roadies.


I ride 2.5 miles each way to my local trailhead so I'm also concerned about encounters to and from the mountain. I did have a suicide squirrel pull a back and forth in front of me going down a narrow fire road while I was hitting close to 30 mph - but I managed to avoid him.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

matuchi said:


> I ride 2.5 miles each way to my local trailhead so I'm also concerned about encounters to and from the mountain. I did have a suicide squirrel pull a back and forth in front of me going down a narrow fire road while I was hitting close to 30 mph - but I managed to avoid him.


Ha,ha classic!
I lived in San Diego and there's a trail called a Big Laguna Trail in the local mountains east of SD. The squirrels would constantly do suicide missions out on to the trail just inches in front of your front wheel and stop and dart back the way they came. Just avoiding being hit. I never hit one but I'm sure it has happened there. And I'm sure some met their fate tangled in the spokes. It's was quite entertaining actually.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Ha,ha classic!
> I lived in San Diego and there's a trail called a Big Laguna Trail in the local mountains east of SD. The squirrels would constantly do suicide missions out on to the trail just inches in front of your front wheel and stop and dart back the way they came. Just avoiding being hit. I never hit one but I'm sure it has happened there. And I'm sure some met their fate tangled in the spokes. It's was quite entertaining actually.


I was riding with my buddy up Mt Tam last Thrusday and were in an area where the last Big Foot sighting happened back in 1967. I was telling him the story about two Sheriff Deputies that made the sighting and he blew it off as bullchit - it was in the papers back then. After a few moments he goes flying past me pedaling like crazy and after I caught up with him he told me he heard something in the bushes and he thought about my Big Foot story and it flipped him out. I laughed so hard I could barely ride. :lol:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

matuchi said:


> I was riding with my buddy up Mt Tam last Thrusday and were in an area where the last Big Foot sighting happened back in 1967. I was telling him the story about two Sheriff Deputies that made the sighting and he blew it off as bullchit - it was in the papers back then. After a few moments he goes flying past me pedaling like crazy and after I caught up with him he told me he heard something in the bushes and he thought about my Big Foot story and it flipped him out. I laughed so hard I could barely ride. :lol:


Coincidence, I wonder..

http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/do-you-believe-bigfoot-942513.html?highlight=BIGFOOT


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Ha,ha classic!
> The squirrels would constantly do suicide missions out on to the trail just inches in front of your front wheel and stop and dart back the way they came. Just avoiding being hit. I never hit one but I'm sure it has happened there. And I'm sure some met their fate tangled in the spokes. It's was quite entertaining actually.


My possum incident could then be called a suicide possum.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

2 buddies and I were riding in the Whiskeytown area 2 springs ago when we were charged by a black bear. I've seen many a bear while riding in my 30 year career, but never been charged, Spooky. Glad there were 3 of us. But I've seen deer, bear, ****, porcupine, bobcat, bald eagle, osprey. Really cool living up here in Far-Nor-Cal.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Coincidence, I wonder..
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/do-you-believe-bigfoot-942513.html?highlight=BIGFOOT


I didn't see that thread. :lol:

My riding buddy was born and raised in San Francisco so he's a real city boy. I had no idea he was going to react like he did but it was funny as hell.

Years ago when my son was ten I took him and my wife up to Willow Creek in Northern California - that was near where they shot that alledged Big Foot footage back in the 1960's. My son is still a big fan of the Finding Big Foot show and that's what he wanted for his birthday - to go on a three day Big Foot hunt. I rented us a cabin up there and we spent both days and nights wandering around hoping we wouldn't make contact with one. We never found one but we had a great time hiking through the forrest up there.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Heard a wild pig that I startled on my last ride ^^

Was plenty of fresh sign... so was quietly wary. Was on a tight, twisty track where the only way in/out was the track. Just descended down a steep switchback and was just leveling out & a sudden rush just to my right occurred, the pig ran into a sapling and it started to do the 'ba-dooing' backwards and forwards. Pretty sure as I upped my cadence, I was pushing behind the pig for a while until it headed off on a different tangent.

Pigs are the only real menace where I frequent...

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

targnik said:


> Heard a wild pig that I startled on my last ride ^^
> 
> Was plenty of fresh sign... so was quietly wary. Was on a tight, twisty track where the only way in/out was the track. Just descended down a steep switchback and was just leveling out & a sudden rush just to my right occurred, the pig ran into a sapling and it started to do the 'ba-dooing' backwards and forwards. Pretty sure as I upped my cadence, I was pushing behind the pig for a while until it headed off on a different tangent.
> 
> ...


We have Mountain Lions were we ride. Usually they don't bother you but a few months ago a young boy was dragged off until his family rescued him - the Mountain Lion was hunted down and killed. You always have to be aware of your surroundings when you ride.


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

squirrels
water moccasin 
lots of gators
hogs
rabbits
dear
rattlers 
turkeys


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I was on a night ride last week and came around a corner to find 2 green eyes glowing back at me. A deer was lying right on the trail.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> I had a bizarre encounter with a possum several weeks ago. Most of you know what a possum looks like. But to me, they remind me of an overgrown Halloweenish, diseased and scary albino rat.
> 
> As I'm riding along I look to my left and I see a possum scurrying pretty fast on a diagonal line towards me in my direction of flow along an open, grassy area (Think about driving along a frontage road with a freeway on your left and the possum is exiting the freeway and approaching the frontage road that you're driving along.)
> 
> ...


LOL



Cleared2land said:


> My possum incident could then be called a suicide possum.


Double LOL!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jeffw-13 said:


> I was on a night ride last week and came around a corner to find 2 green eyes glowing back at me. A deer was lying right on the trail.


Nothing wrong with a cougar experience. Did you at least get her number?


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

it is a rare occurrence when I don't see something.


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ran into this little guy as I exited the San Juan trail on Halloween!



> Very appropriate encounter for the day! #spider #tarantula #nature #mtb #mountainbike #singletrack
> 
> A video posted by Brady Sorenson (@br80sorenson) on Oct 10, 2014 at 11:38am PDT


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

We see some Rattle Snakes in our area - but this one was the biggest.


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

Suicide Possum! Great name for a garage band...

Possums have such skanky nasty looking mouths. I would have been freaking out- RABIES! DEMON POSSESSION!!!


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

"Pigs are the only real menace where I frequent..."


I'd look for a new bar.


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

My daughter and I ran into this (band?) Of wild horses yesterday on an indian reservation. 


























Im not sure that I'd want to be on the same side of the canal as them.. the one up front was definitely the one in charge and was kind of showing off towards us which I would guess means to stay away.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

CDK said:


> My daughter and I ran into this (band?) Of wild horses yesterday on an indian reservation.
> 
> Im not sure that I'd want to be on the same side of the canal as them.. the one up front was definitely the one in charge and was kind of showing off towards us which I would guess means to stay away.


^ That is so awesome!


----------



## ConchoBill (Jan 12, 2015)

I am taking my dept store Schwinn out to the ranch I run to ride. It's a fun place to ride. My wild horse (mare) Sugar wants to run with me I think. If she starts doing that, it may be fun.
I wonder if a a mt bike would be good for herding cows. I think on one you can move faster and longer than a horse; won't impress cows like a horse though.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Fleet foxes. Four of them in south Jersey. I met them while riding in Island Beach State Park yesterday (3/11). Friendly enough and apparently very healthy but I was not exactly going to reach out and try to pet them.


----------



## Douwe (Jul 13, 2013)

Had an owl fly over my head, like maybe a foot away. That was pretty awesome. Also almost hit a day old little deer. He was still all shakey legged and could barely walk. He/she squaked real loud and tried to run off as fast as possible, but I had to wait for a bit because it wasn't too fast and about falling over. Had me a little nervous because I knew mama deer wasn't far away and I didn't want to stress any of them. I just turned my back and slowly went the opposite direction until it was off the trail so that I didn't seem like a threat. It was pretty dang cute though, I have to say.
The worst one was an early morning ride before work, I almost hit a skunk. It sprayed but luckily I was mostly passed it, although unfortunately I was only mostly passed it and it did get me and the bike just a little bit. I went home and took a tomato bath and about rubbed my skin off. The smell luckily wasn't too strong but at work people kept saying either, "Do you smell a skunk?" Or "Someone smells like weed." Lol, not my finest hour but it sure could have been worse.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

On our last ride, we heard a very loud "Ca-Caw"! It sounded closeby and human-like. I couldn't resist and echoed "Ca-Caw". We heard a Ca- Caw back at us. The other riders chimed in and the crow responded. Then we heard more loud caw sounds

We looked up at the sky and spotted the crow chasing a hawk. The hawk was bigger but the crow had the upper hand.
We suspect that the crows had a nest nearby and the hawk crossed the line


----------



## CDK (Oct 1, 2013)

I almost forgot about the owls! On the same canal ride that we saw the horses we kept seeing all these little owls on the side of the canal. I think that they nest in holes under the concrete


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

CDK said:


> I almost forgot about the owls! On the same canal ride that we saw the horses we kept seeing all these little owls on the side of the canal. I think that they nest in holes under the concrete
> View attachment 972345


Burrowing Owl / cool sighting.

Burrowing owl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Douwe (Jul 13, 2013)

Owls are definitely one of my favorite animals. When I was younger we had a couple of baby owls that were abandoned. We fostered them for a couple months until a refuge center could take them in, train them to hunt, and release them into the wild once they were old enough. It was so cool. They were so small they couldn't really fly yet and friendly as could be. We named them Sam and Hooter


----------



## ConchoBill (Jan 12, 2015)

So far as I know the only owls we have here are the big horned owls . We hear them all the time but they mainly come out at night. They won't fly with you.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Right in the middle of the trail. No explanation needed.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Lol thats great.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

BXCc said:


> Right in the middle of the trail. No explanation needed.
> 
> View attachment 972450


..he's just a squirrel trying to get a ..... oh nevermind..


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

So Jane asks Tarzan if he knows what sex is?

He asks, "What sex?". So she explains the mechanics and asks if he's ever done that. Tarzan says, "Yes, with hole in tree".

Jane says, "No, no, no, this is where you're supposed to do it", and lays down on the ground with her legs spread open, gesturing Tarzan to mount her. 

So Tarzan approaches, raises his right foot, and smashes down on her crotch as hard as he can. After several minutes of Jane rolling around and writhing in pain, she finally asks, "Dear god, why in the world did you do that?" To which Tarzan replies, "Check for squirrels."


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> On our last ride, we heard a very loud "Ca-Caw"! It sounded closeby and human-like. I couldn't resist and echoed "Ca-Caw". We heard a Ca- Caw back at us. The other riders chimed in and the crow responded. Then we heard more loud caw sounds
> 
> We looked up at the sky and spotted the crow chasing a hawk. The hawk was bigger but the crow had the upper hand.
> We suspect that the crows had a nest nearby and the hawk crossed the line
> ...


Not sure why but crows and hawks have a very combative relationship. I've seen a group of a dozen crows force a red tail hawk out of the air into a tree, then off the tree onto the ground. I don't know how far they'll take it, but it's behaviour that I've witnessed over a dozen times.

Out of all the birds, crows are the ones I don't like. Remind me of people too much.

Steve Z


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

I once saw a crow knock a Robin right out of the air, pecked it in the head on a fly-by.
The Robin lay on the ground awhile, then the crow came back, picked it up and flew to a tree. I'm guessing it was dinner-time.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> So Jane asks Tarzan if he knows what sex is?
> 
> He asks, "What sex?". So she explains the mechanics and asks if he's ever done that. Tarzan says, "Yes, with hole in tree".
> 
> ...


Brilliant LOL.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Another crafty crow...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

YYZ said:


> Brilliant LOL.


Yes it was....Licious :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*Why crows chase owls.*

A good way to locate owls is to listen for the racket crows make when they find an owl. Crows harassing an owl, trying to drive it away, is called mobbing. Why do crows do this? Because owls eat crows, that's why. Robert Burmaster who lives near Lake Nokomis took some wonderful photos that illustrate why crows make life uncomfortable for owls when they can. The first photo sho the Great Horned Owl with his captured (and apparently dead) crow. In the second photo, a live crow stands watch over the owl and his breakfast. The third photo shows the owl carrying his prey away after being dislodged by the dead crow's compatriots.

The photographer watched this action for about 40 minutes, the crows driving the owl from one tree to another. He said that the crow flock numbered about 50.

Taken from this newspaper article: Why crows chase owls | Wingnut | StarTribune.com


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Groups of birds:*

Some of these are new to me.

Groups of birds:

bevy of quail
bouquet of pheasants	
brood of hens
cast of hawks
charm of finches
covey of partridges
flight of swallows
gaggle of geese
murder of crows
nye of pheasants
siege of herons
skein of geese
trip of dotterel
wisp of snipe


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Kettle of vultures.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Brisk Eddie said:


> Kettle of vultures.


Those fellers are a little tough though...cook 'em a little longer and make sure you stir 'em regularly.


----------



## jim293 (Jan 3, 2014)

Well I see deer quite often where I ride. Last year I saw a pretty good size bobcat that was surely not afraid of me and I have seen quite a few gopher snakes and on my ride yesterday I ran across my first rattlesnake.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We didn't see many birds today, but we heard them. Including the "cheeseburger bird" . I kid you not! This bird's (chickadee) call sounds like it's saying "cheeeeeese-burger"

And we saw found a tree pulverized by a hungry wood pecker


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

Need to get rid of those "wild" horses. They are just another non-native invasive species.


----------



## ConchoBill (Jan 12, 2015)

I have heard that crows are very monogamous. I would imagine that they really don't like to lose their mates. Mockingbird and scissortails also don't like hawks and buzzards.


----------



## Autonomous G (Oct 11, 2008)

I few years back I was at Grant Ranch County Park. 
It was the morning after a big storm and there were downed trees, branches, etc everywhere. I was on a fairly steep climb when I noticed a large log 30 yards ahead, just to the right of the trail. Figured it was storm debris. As I got closer I thought it looked more like a black cow ( cattle in the area). But NO....as I pulled alongside this 'cow", I saw it was a wild pig. They're common up there, but during the daytime? Out in the open? Well, it musta' been sick or dead or...NO! This boar hears me, gets up and is literally running alongside me as I'm grinding up the trail. He was 3-4 feet away and I swear the ground was shaking. "Holy S**t" I'm thinking...if this guy decides to make a left turn, it's gonna be like getting hit by a Buick. And I'm not gonna outrun him, that much I knew.
Well, it seemed like forever ( but was probably only 10 seconds), but he turned right and took of into the bush. Hell, he was probabably a alarmed as I was!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

This past September we had just finished a mountain bike ride at Dead Horse Point State Park, Utah (in the Moab area) and were in the parking lot wrapping things up. Across the lot there was a van (maybe Western Spirit tour group?) whose occupants had gone off for a ride, but left two small-ish coolers by the van in the shade. 

Two crows showed up and started pecking at the tops and side of the coolers until they got the lid of one open and started to go after the contents and actually managed to get two oranges out before we ran over, closed the lids, and put rocks on top. 

Crows are big birds and have big strong bills! I was really impressed by their ingenuity and persistence. We saw the group return later and let them know why there were rocks on top of the coolers.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Most crow incidents are really not crows but their larger cousins the,ravin. If the bird is the size of a seagull its a raven. Crows are much smaller. Both are very smart and can problem solve.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Most crow incidents are really not crows but their larger cousins, the raven. If the bird is the size of a seagull it's a raven. Crows are much smaller. Both are very smart and can problem solve.


Thanks for the clarification and you are correct. Based on the size of the birds and their large bills, the birds were ravens, not crows.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Found this


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Can you spot the woodpecker? (couldn't get the telephoto pic)


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Sure, he's right there in the tree.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Most crow incidents are really not crows but their larger cousins the,ravin. If the bird is the size of a seagull its a raven. Crows are much smaller. Both are very smart and can problem solve.





June Bug said:


> Thanks for the clarification and you are correct. Based on the size of the birds and their large bills, the birds were ravens, not crows.


Yep the raven is a larger version of the crow. I had a feeling they were ravens rather than crows. Ravens are a bit more bolder but both are tenacious problem solvers.



cyclelicious said:


> Found this
> 
> View attachment 973895


Good find Licious.



cyclelicious said:


> Can you spot the woodpecker? (couldn't get the telephoto pic)
> 
> View attachment 973898


Yep he looks like a Downey Woodpecker. I've got one that frequents my back yard. He's been very clever and hard to photograph. Always working his way to the opposite side of the tree trunk just as I'm about to snap a photo, and then flying away. Good catch with the lens on your part.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*Just an F.Y.I.*

Anything bird related can "also" be posted in the official bird thread.

http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/bird-thread-873619.html


----------



## db440 (Jul 1, 2014)

Speaking of crows: I was being heckled by one a few weeks ago, it was making a very odd call at me, which I was convinced was a human. I stopped my bike to see what the heck was going on. Now that I think about it, it may well have been a raven, they have a lot of vocal ability. I wish I could share the sound it made. I don't even know how to explain it!

I think rabbits are the most common animals I see on the trails. They are fast little buggers and sometimes startle me running right out in front of my bike when i'm at speed. 

My most interesting wildlife encounter so far was popping into a group of elk in a copse of trees. I was only thirty or so feet away from them. It was one bull and a bunch of cows. We looked at each other for awhile, and I tried to get my phone out to snap a picture. I later learned that the bulls can be more aggressive when they are with their ladies. I'm glad they didn't charge me!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

db440 said:


> I think rabbits are the most common animals I see on the trails. They are fast little buggers and sometimes startle me running right out in front of my bike when i'm at speed.


Snapped a pic of this little guy on this morning's ride.


----------



## SuperStang (Nov 19, 2014)

I ran into 4 wild turkeys the other day during a ride. They left me alone, but were slightly intimidating walking along the trail!


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

Ran into this guy on the trail the other day. This is actually the second one I have seen in the last week. The first took off before I could get out my camera. Now that it is warm, I will likely be seeing a lot more of them.


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

Not exactly an animal, but I found a shed from a little 8 point buck yesterday










Saw this big dude while riding on a frozen lake a couple weeks ago


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

*piebald deer*

Saw a piebald deer last week. It was too fast to get a picture.

https://www.google.com/#q=piebald+deer


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

RobLyman said:


> Saw a piebald deer last week. It was too fast to get a picture.
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=piebald+deer


Very cool and a very rare sight. A piebald deer is a color variation between a normal colored deer and a white pigmented deer. The white deer are very rare but the piebald deer is even more rare. A Whitetail deer I presume you saw.

Some great recent contributions everyone.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

amazing how i keep running into elk, during elk hunting season on my bike. 
good thing i have my bob with me to take them home.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

C2L, as usual some amazing photography. :thumbsup:^


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Those are great pics C2L!

We spotted a coywolf on our ride yesterday. It was moving too quick to get a pic. Looked like a big German Sheppard

We did spot a crows nest

Look up









Way up


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice! ^^^ crows nest.

Here's a Red Tailed Hawk I snapped a shot of last week.


----------



## loneviking (Mar 30, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> We didn't see many birds today, but we heard them. Including the "cheeseburger bird" . I kid you not! This bird's (chickadee) call sounds like it's saying "cheeeeeese-burger"
> 
> And we saw found a tree pulverized by a hungry wood pecker
> 
> View attachment 973260


LOL, nice to know I'm not the only one that calls that bird a 'cheeseburger' bird!

Here in Northern Nevada, there's suicidal rabbits and quail. Birds galore as we are near a migratory flyway. Deer roaming downtown, and usually three or four bear have to be trapped in the middle of town and taken away. Mountain lions are common as are rattlesnakes, bobcats and coyotes.

What's really startling are the nightjars, a little bird that is sometimes called a Bullbat. They hunt insects at night, but what's spooky is that they are brown in color and like to sit in the middle of a dusty road. No, sit isn't right, they hunker down and disappear until you come blasting down the road and then they explode out of the road almost underneath you!! Talk about a major adrenaline rush! :eekster:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

loneviking said:


> LOL, nice to know I'm not the only one that calls that bird a 'cheeseburger' bird!
> 
> Here in Northern Nevada, there's suicidal rabbits and quail. Birds galore as we are near a migratory flyway. Deer roaming downtown, and usually three or four bear have to be trapped in the middle of town and taken away. Mountain lions are common as are rattlesnakes, bobcats and coyotes.
> 
> What's really startling are the nightjars, a little bird that is sometimes called a Bullbat. They hunt insects at night, but what's spooky is that they are brown in color and like to sit in the middle of a dusty road. No, sit isn't right, they hunker down and disappear until you come blasting down the road and then they explode out of the road almost underneath you!! Talk about a major adrenaline rush! :eekster:


Those Bullbat's sound diabolic!
Our local riding areas are currently overpopulated with deer so it's plenty of good eats for the coywolves.

"cheeseburger"


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Damselfly taking in the scenery*

Nope, it's not a Dragonfly. Dragonfly's wings do not fold.


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> Nope, it's not a Dragonfly. Dragonfly's wings do not fold.
> 
> View attachment 977304


Damselfly?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Damselfly? 

What's the question?


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> Damselfly?
> 
> What's the question?


Is that what it is?


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

This is from Oct 12, 2013. 
During my bike ride this morning I got attacked and nearly severely injured. I surprised a ground hog while riding in a grassy area. He was on top a steep hill sunning and eating, he heard me but he didn't see me. It was a narrow area with a drop off to my left and a slope to the right that I had just pedaled up. He started running towards his burrow it was in my path of travel. He was running and as I got closer he was running and growling. I didn't know they growled. When he was right in front of my wheel he turned and stood to face me and fight I guess growling and hissing. I was leaning back in my saddle and trying to steer around his path to the burrow. He turns to fight, front paws up and hissing. My front wheel hit him right in the stomach, he fell back on his side........I turn my wheel and sweep him with the tire towards his burrow and he runs into it. I start laughing and nearly fall off my bike and down the hill. I laughed the rest of the way home. I'll take a peace offering back tomorrow. What kind of delicacies do ground hogs like?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

CHIEF500 said:


> This is from Oct 12, 2013.
> During my bike ride this morning I got attacked and nearly severely injured. I surprised a ground hog while riding in a grassy area. He was on top a steep hill sunning and eating, he heard me but he didn't see me. It was a narrow area with a drop off to my left and a slope to the right that I had just pedaled up. He started running towards his burrow it was in my path of travel. He was running and as I got closer he was running and growling. I didn't know they growled. When he was right in front of my wheel he turned and stood to face me and fight I guess growling and hissing. I was leaning back in my saddle and trying to steer around his path to the burrow. He turns to fight, front paws up and hissing. My front wheel hit him right in the stomach, he fell back on his side........I turn my wheel and sweep him with the tire towards his burrow and he runs into it. I start laughing and nearly fall off my bike and down the hill. I laughed the rest of the way home. I'll take a peace offering back tomorrow. What kind of delicacies do ground hogs like?


Hilarious!
When I was a kid I discovered a woodchuck living behind our firewood stack in the garage. So yes I can vouch that they do growl and hiss. LOL

Scared the crap out of me at 10 years old.


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

My daughter and I on a local hike:



Family at a local lake doing some fishing and this little mohawker decided to try and steal a minnow from us. So in exchange I got a close up shot.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

A friend of mine saw a 'chuck stealing his blueberries. Snuck up behind him with a five gallon bucket, went to trap him with it, but only got him by one leg.
My buddy told me that critter instantly turned into the Tasmanian Devil, growling, hissing, snarling, snapping. 
He didn't know what to do then, but in the end the critter got free and ran away.



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Hilarious!
> When I was a kid I discovered a woodchuck living behind our firewood stack in the garage. So yes I can vouch that they do growl and hiss. LOL
> 
> Scared the crap out of me at 10 years old.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

RobLyman said:


> Saw a piebald deer last week. It was too fast to get a picture.
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=piebald+deer


I saw a piebald (didn't know there was a term for it) fawn a few weeks ago. I wasn't riding, but I was near a trails  It's the first one I have seen in person.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Captain_America1976 said:


> I saw a piebald (didn't know there was a term for it) fawn a few weeks ago. I wasn't riding, but I was near a trails  It's the first one I have seen in person.


And it could possibly be the last one you ever see in the wild. It's that rare of a sight. Congrats!


----------



## oilnewby (Jan 13, 2011)

*Vegas was always a great place to ride due to the wild life*


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^ Roll over


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Pileated woodpecker went to town on this tree


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the last climb out of the marin headlands at the end of the day...i liked the background them deers was against...


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

first rattlesnake encounter in the desert today at cottonwood outside of vegas. First climb of the ride and going kinda slow to warm up. A buzzing kind of sound started and i just assumed it was some kind of locust being im from indiana. Then i ride another 2 ft and i see the rattler in strike mode about 1.5 ft to my right. Super greasy situation so I had no intentions of taking a picture after i passed it. Now that I know the sound and what it comes from i will be way more cautious next time i hear it. Stoked i finally spotted one.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> Pileated woodpecker went to town on this tree
> 
> View attachment 978008


I guess!!!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Ran across this Bobcat on a ride a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

wondered where the cockadoodling was from and found...wild chickens in the western end of san francisco's golden gate park...a local told me they'd been living there for quite some time...


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Just had this critter prowling through my front yard. Too bad I was shooting through the windows, but I generally give bears a wide berth - especially as I thought mamma bear might be near


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ladmo said:


> Just had this critter prowling through my front yard. Too bad I was shooting through the windows, but I generally give bears a wide berth - especially as I thought mamma bear might be near
> 
> View attachment 982291
> 
> ...


Awesome! Where do you live?


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Nothing out of the ordinary, had a few bobcat sightings on the trail, probably the coolest thing that's happened. Run across deer, possum, skunks, river otter, beavers, raccoons, copper heads, cotton mouths and such. I did hit a squirrel once after he crossing in front of me. He started running along the trail with me and then darted right in front. He got caught in my spokes and was flung up right in front of me doing some sort of kung fu looking flip before landing off the trail and darting off in to the woods.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Awesome! Where do you live?


I'm about 15 miles due east of downtown Seattle. I knew there were bears around, but this is the first I've seen in my yard. Very cool, but now my wife is afraid to go outside.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ladmo said:


> I'm about 15 miles due east of downtown Seattle. I knew there were bears around, but this is the first I've seen in my yard. Very cool, but now my wife is afraid to go outside.


LOL!
Yes but after spring is over and the cubs leave the mother, Black Bears are pretty timid of humans. Play that angle and I'm sure she'll calm down. 

Edit: Never mind I just Googled it and Black Bear cubs stay with momma for a year and a half / 17 months. So on second thought both of you better stay inside for the summer.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Moose! Didn't even see her (I think it was a her) until I was about 5 feet away; they sure blend in this time of year! I can spot deer fairly easily, but I've seen tons of them on rides. The moose moved like 10 feet and gave me a glare. I stopped, apologized and carried on my way. I think we had a moment! I've since put a bear bell on my bike, and if it accomplishes nothing else, the hiker's seem to appreciate it! 

(Top right)


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

You were so close to it! Looks like a very young cub.


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

burro


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ nice ass.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

John Kuhl said:


> ^ nice ass.


Thanks! I work out.


----------



## Knucklehead (May 18, 2004)

1) Years ago, a buddy and I were driving from the Bay Area to Humboldt for the 12 Hours of Humboldt race. It was late, and dark as we were driving down the freeway. A pickup truck was approaching from the opposite direction when a deer leapt right out in front of the pickup. The deer was launched from the pickup, across the freeway right at my car. I accelerated just enough and the deer went under us like a huge speed bump. 

We stopped to see if the people in the truck were OK, and check on the deer. The people in the truck took off like they had just broken a law. The deer was dead so we dragged it to the side and went on our way.

That night when we camped, my buddy couldn't get over the smell of the dead deer bits clinging to the underside of my car. I don't think he got much sleep - but he still took 1st in his category for the race.


2) On an early morning ride once, I heard a dog run up behind me. I turned to look, and saw that it was a coyote just running along next to me. We went down the trail together for a few minutes before it jumped off the trail and disappeared. I've seen coyote lots of times, but never before (or since) had one actually approach me, let alone run along side me.


3) Another time on a group night ride, I was in the lead when I saw a tiny pair of eyes on the trail in the distance. As I approached I saw that it was a skunk. I stopped and waited for it to leave the trail but instead it charged me and chased me down the trail a good 50 yards. Little bugger.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

D.Ambrose said:


> 1)2) On an early morning ride once, I heard a dog run up behind me. I turned to look, and saw that it was a coyote just running along next to me. We went down the trail together for a few minutes before it jumped off the trail and disappeared. I've seen coyote lots of times, but never before (or since) had one actually approach me, let alone run along side me.


I had something similar one time. A coyote ran out on the trail in front of me. It kept stopping to look back at me, then run another 25 yards, stop and look back again, etc... Eventually, it ran into the bushes and I didn't see it again. Only thing I could think of is it is a mother trying to lead me away from her babies.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Lots of deer encounters. On a night ride with a group of 4 - 5 guys I was in the lead. I fly around a turn to see a tiny fawn on the trail in front of me. It couldn't have been more than a few months old. We both hit the brakes, and I just missed running the little guy over. He took off towards mom after we both stopped. On the same trail on a different night there was a huge buck sitting a foot off the trail. He would not move. It was in the middle of the rut, and he had 7 - 8 does behind him. When we got within 5 feet he finally stood up. We had to throw a log in his direction to get him to move enough, so we could get by. Other than that I have seen the ass end of a few black bears.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

It's been a few years. This one wasn't the biggest, maybe 6-7 feet, but the only one who stayed around while I took a photo.


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

A bloody HUGE turkey. Poor phone photo while he tried to get away, but gives the size of the bird right in the center.


----------



## T-Rob (Jul 17, 2014)

tylerw said:


> first rattlesnake encounter in the desert today at cottonwood outside of vegas. First climb of the ride and going kinda slow to warm up. A buzzing kind of sound started and i just assumed it was some kind of locust being im from indiana. Then i ride another 2 ft and i see the rattler in strike mode about 1.5 ft to my right. Super greasy situation so I had no intentions of taking a picture after i passed it. Now that I know the sound and what it comes from i will be way more cautious next time i hear it. Stoked i finally spotted one.


There are timber rattlers in Southern Indiana. There was a family friend that killed one a couple years ago that was in the 7' long range. Then one day we was riding the local trails and heard what we believed to be one in the brush near the side of the trail. We never confirmed it was one because I have no desire to tempt fate, but it definitely sounded like one.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

T-Rob said:


> There are timber rattlers in Southern Indiana. There was a family friend that killed one a couple years ago that was in the 7' long range. Then one day we was riding the local trails and heard what we believed to be one in the brush near the side of the trail. We never confirmed it was one because I have no desire to tempt fate, but it definitely sounded like one.


A rattlesnake rattling is a pretty distinct sound. If you heard one you'd know it. I've been in rattlesnake country all my life and when they rattle it's an undeniable sound.


----------



## Samuryan (Sep 3, 2014)

Last summer lil fella poked his head into my open door. I thought it was the neighbors dog . . . "oh hey budd . . .SHHHHHHIIIIIIIIII!" he stood up, I stood up, luckily he spooked and turned around/mama wasn't close. I see them on the trails around here pretty often, but having one in the house is wild.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Spotted this little salamander. We were careful not to disturb the area


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Cyclelicious, seen me a "red" one few weeks back...















Happy Friday!!
RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh my, how did I miss this thread??? I have seen many, many different animals:

*black bears
*bobcats
*deer
*squirrels
*birds of all kinds
*cougars :ihih:
*coyotes
*skunks
*elk

but I am a reptile fanatic so I usually stop to take pics of my encounters:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Love these animal pics... this page (and thread) rocks!

Last summer one of the staff discovered a garter snake (about the size of the one in Hawg's last pic) that found it's way from a ground floor patio to our hospital lobby. Staff were frantic. Someone paged security. I happened upon the commotion, spotted the snake, picked it up gently, carried it outside and put it back in the garden. Crisis was over and calm was restored.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Love these animal pics... this page (and thread) rocks!
> 
> Last summer one of the staff discovered a garter snake (about the size of the one in Hawg's last pic) that found it's way from a ground floor patio to our hospital lobby. Staff were frantic. Someone paged security. I happened upon the commotion, spotted the snake, picked it up gently, carried it outside and put it back in the garden. Crisis was over and calm was restored.


Atta girl.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds like a sensible solution, but I don't mind admitting, snakes scare the beejeezus out of me. Not sure why.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Samuryan said:


> Last summer lil fella poked his head into my open door. I thought it was the neighbors dog . . . "oh hey budd . . .SHHHHHHIIIIIIIIII!" he stood up, I stood up, luckily he spooked and turned around/mama wasn't close. I see them on the trails around here pretty often, but having one in the house is wild.
> View attachment 982817


Similar story. Walked out the front door just in time to see the butt end of my neighbors Newfoundland go behind my truck. I snuck up on the truck and jumped around the corner to scare the dog (in fun - he's a cool dog), only to discover that it was a black bear, not a Newfoundland. Scared the crap out of both of us.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Love these animal pics... this page (and thread) rocks!
> 
> Last summer one of the staff discovered a garter snake (about the size of the one in Hawg's last pic) that found it's way from a ground floor patio to our hospital lobby. Staff were frantic. Someone paged security. I happened upon the commotion, spotted the snake, picked it up gently, carried it outside and put it back in the garden. Crisis was over and calm was restored.


I raise Hawgs "atta girl" with a double atta girl. :thumbsup:

Hawg great shots once again. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

watermonkey said:


> Similar story. Walked out the front door just in time to see the butt end of my neighbors Newfoundland go behind my truck. I snuck up on the truck and jumped around the corner to scare the dog (in fun - he's a cool dog), only to discover that it was a black bear, not a Newfoundland. Scared the crap out of both of us.


One way to avoid this scenario again would be to shave the dogs rump.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ladmo said:


> Sounds like a sensible solution, but I don't mind admitting, snakes scare the beejeezus out of me. Not sure why.


Ride with me and I will change that for you with some exposure to snakes that we would encounter. The first step is to pet them. From there, it's all easy. Pretty soon, you're holding them and even riding around with one loosely wrapped around your neck for show.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Speakin of the devil, this was out on the walking trail in the park area around my office today. I did not pet it and wrap it around my neck though.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ladmo said:


> Speakin of the devil, this was out on the walking trail in the park area around my office today. I did not pet it and wrap it around my neck though.
> 
> View attachment 985424


LOL! Well, I am glad you didn't because that is a Garter snake and they are pissy. They bite and they omit an awful odor.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice 4 foot San Diego Gopher snake today.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> Nice 4 foot San Diego Gopher snake today.


That's Mr. Gopher to you.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Got buzzed by a raven yesterday. It flew directly over my head on a downhill run and then proceeded to fly point about 15 feet in front of me at approximately helmet height, following the contours of the trail for several awesome seconds before veering skyward. Ravens are smart and playful and this one was clearly having fun, probably my 2nd coolest animal encounter on the mtb ever!

Also surprised a herd of javelinas and sent them scattering, always a comical sight.


----------



## ConchoBill (Jan 12, 2015)

I'll bet Gopher Snakes and Bull Snakes are closely related. I had a little meeting with a Bull Snake while laying rock on Saturday. Of course it was a very small, but aggressive, Bull Snake.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

ConchoBill said:


> I'll bet Gopher Snakes and Bull Snakes are closely related. I had a little meeting with a Bull Snake while laying rock on Saturday. Of course it was a very small, but aggressive, Bull Snake.


Yes. Gopher snakes are in the Bull snake family.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

This is from a couple years ago, and I may have already posted it up before, but just in case, I had seen these two bobcat kittens following their mother across the top of the fence in my backyard. Then, 6 weeks later, here they are hanging out on top of my fence - much larger than before. That dark treed area behind the fence is where their den was.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ladmo said:


> This is from a couple years ago, and I may have already posted it up before, but just in case, I had seen these two bobcat kittens following their mother across the top of the fence in my backyard. Then, 6 weeks later, here they are hanging out on top of my fence - much larger than before. That dark treed area behind the fence is where their den was.


Awesome sighting, and without even leaving your house. :thumbsup:


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

A little Snake I saw yesterday. Fairly long but he looked hungry. Is it a Gopher or another kind? It looked harmless.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

It's a Gopher.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

The only animals I've encountered have been squirrels and a few deer.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Zomby Woof (MCM700) said:


> The only animals I've encountered have been squirrels and a few deer.


No Baby Snakes?

I saw a very cute new Garter Snake a couple days ago, wanted to bring him home, but my wife is a major snake-a-phobe.
Also see deer, puddle ducks, hawks, and the occasional coyote.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> It's a Gopher.


That's ^^^ a Gopher snake.









This is a Gopher. ^^^


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Pesky Marmot*


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

A chuck...of course.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> A chuck...of course.


Thanks, I've always wondered about that.


----------



## slickrockross (Sep 10, 2006)

I was riding down a nice piece of single track in the middle of the day and came up on an adult mountain lion walking up the trail towards me about 40 feet ahead. He spotted me, I stopped, got off my bike and he stood there looking at me for what felt like a minute. I was solo with no weapon so I picked my bike up over my head yelling, and not a thing. I reached for some loose rocks near the trail and started to throw them at him and he flinched a little. I started clapping my hands while yelling as loud as I could and it seemed he lost interest and slowly continued slowly walking off the trail in the other direction. That was the fastest I have ridden in a while to get out of there while looking over my back the whole time. 

Also, came up on a herd of buffalo on the trail. You just have to give them plenty of room. 
Black Hills, South Dakota.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

^ Gnarly!


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

small but deadly


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> ^ Gnarly!


Yes the mountain lion story was a once in a lifetime event. This is why everyone should have a GoPro rolling at all times.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

When my daughter was 2 weeks old, my wife allowed me out of the house to go on a brief ride. Well, I flatted as far from the car as possible and my ancient patches wouldn't hold so I basically pushed my bike at a brisk pace about 2 miles through some of the NorthEasts finest gnar as the sun set and the mosquitoes descended. You remember that feeling you had as a kid when you're going home and just know you're in trouble? I had that in spades! She was truly an animal when I got home - scariest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

Ain't no mountain lion, but I was attacked by a Grouse in Aspen recently.

I was riding up Smuggler, past the platform, just about to the snowline.
It was getting muddy, so I was just getting ready to turn around and a male grouse comes running out of the woods. 

At first he was kind of dancing around my feet and I was just checking him out. Then he jumped on my shoes and I don't know if he was trying to fight them or ****'em. Black Hitop 510's with red trim.

I could have easily killed him. But I didn't want to do that so I just started back down the hill and he chased me a good hundred yards.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Low Pressure said:


> Ain't no mountain lion, but I was attacked by a Grouse in Aspen recently.
> 
> I was riding up Smuggler, past the platform, just about to the snowline.
> It was getting muddy, so I was just getting ready to turn around and a male grouse comes running out of the woods.
> ...


LOL!
Yep those Grouse are temperamental buggers.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

^^^Jeez! You're lucky it didn't go for your throat! Those things are deadly!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I had a good one riding with my wife today. Heading back to the truck about 20 feet in front of us 
a Red Shoulder Hawk came blasting out from behind a bush with a squirrel in it talons. Went to the 
nearest tree and started having its lunch. Pretty cool sight.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Just a pretty pic of a frog on a log, sunbathing









Same frog and log


----------



## Real Geezer (Sep 21, 2005)

Is that a frog on a log in a bog?


----------



## shawneeboy (Apr 21, 2014)

In NJ: Cats, Chipmunks, Bears, Turtles, Deer

In Long Island: Fox, Rabbits, Cats

That's in only 1 year LOL - I'm sure the future will bring more...


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Saw some butterflies today. They wouldn't stay put for long, or hold their wings out nicely for a picture. This is the best I could do.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Coasting up on two adult mountain lions on the road shoulder near Ovando MT was one of the highlights of my life. I'm glad my wife was on the back of our tandem to witness it...and to keep watching as we pedaled on! One slinked into the brush as I noticed a second one crouched, watching, head and ears lowering as we grew glower and passed. Locking eyes with that lion, I tell you, no need for a photo to recall that vividly. 

Report from the wife is, the one crouched popped his head way up as we rode off. "WTF? Weirdest looking deer I've ever seen..."


----------



## Coldfriction (Oct 31, 2009)

*Bambi*

Best animal encounter I've had was about six years ago.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

yes, them turkeys are MEAN...i've had to throw rocks at a big tom to get him out of the way and i've seen them ambush and chase bikes.


----------



## brianb00 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Bob cat munchen on a small kill - Kennedy Open Space*








Today 5 00 pm


----------



## brianb00 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Bob cat flick*

A short, jumpy, bob cat video. Kennedy Open Space, about May 7, 10 am.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10206482208398083


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Some kind of coral snake? It was on the trail and by the time I got my phone out he moved on to the side. Kinda crappy pics but my first wild coral snake encounter.
Are they poison or no? Hawg?








RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Burt4x4 said:


> View attachment 990370
> 
> 
> Some kind of coral snake? It was on the trail and by the time I got my phone out he moved on to the side. Kinda crappy pics but my first wild coral snake encounter.
> ...


It's a California King snake. Very common in your area. Completely harmless.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Hawg!! I figured you would know! This fella was up on the Pleasanton Ridge yesterdays ride :thumbsup:


----------



## plantdude (Dec 30, 2007)

Across the canyon from Pleasanton Ridge, in Garin/Stonbrae...
(Pacific Gopher Snake)


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Tent caterpillars. Defoliating maple leaves ... seems like a bad year









also in abundance but couldn't get a pic, blackflies. Also seems like a banner year for blood sucking insects


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> Tent caterpillars. Defoliating maple leaves ... seems like a bad year


The closest thing to that, that I've seen, is the bird-cherry ermine. They can completely cover Bird Cherry / Hackberry trees. It is too early for them here. Last year, there were so many that some of them tried to work on maple saplings too - but it looked like maple didn't really work for them.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Lot's of little frogs around the trail today.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^^^^land dwelling toads not water dwelling frogs.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ^^^^land dwelling toads not water dwelling frogs.


I got my info from here, but either way, there were a lot of them out yesterday.

Cascades frog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Saw two bear cubs today.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ladmo said:


> I got my info from here, but either way, there were a lot of them out yesterday.
> 
> Cascades frog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


That's the wrong species description. A Cascade frog is not a toad, still a cool sighting.








Cascade frog ^^^








Your toad photo ^^^

Please don't become a game warden or a wildlife biologist.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Saw two bear cubs today.


Sweet!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Asheville, where was Mama?


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Almost ran over a kangaroo rat today.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> Saw two bear cubs today.


But did mama bear see you?


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

She wasn't around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O_evetS (Jun 10, 2010)

So this crazy turtle pops out of nowhere and refuses to yield the right of way.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I had the good fortune to ride Whistler today. I came upon a group of riders stopped on the trail.it seems mama bear and two cubs were hanging out on the trail. When they wandered into the trees, we took off, however, they were there on our next run, too.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Biking at night, I always see tons of deer. It's always eerie when panning my headlamp around a hillside and seeing nothing but eyes watching me. I was looking at one deer when this one decided to cut through the bushes and across the trail a little ways in front of me. I'm pretty sure she's pregnant, but don't quote me on that. Tis the season though! :thumbsup:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Yesterday, I spooked a small deer in the small "green zones" between suburbs and main roads. Probably a Roe deer.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

Animals tend to run across the trail at night because as you approach, your light casts a shadow of them. Because you are on the trail, the shadow is on the side of them away from the trail. They flee from the shadow and that means crossing the trail.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Is that why the chicken crossed the road?


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Got a glimpse of an Abert's squirrel running across the trail this weekend in the Zuni Mountains, NM. They have distinctively tufted ears, so easy to identify.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ Is that why the chicken crossed the road?


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Cleared2land again. :incazzato:


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ I got him for you DJ.


----------



## gomer hardtale (Jul 2, 2008)

this is one i will not forget


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Cleared2land again. :incazzato:





John Kuhl said:


> ^ I got him for you DJ.


Thanks John for the action, 
and 
Thanks DJ for the intention!


----------



## brianb00 (Jan 7, 2007)

Is that a Calif. desert tortoise ? Looks a bit green, so likely not. If so, great to give them right away. They used to be very prevalent in the 60's, but are now endangered.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Riding in my favorite woods today, I came to a trail intersection. There's a woman standing at the side of the trail with a very fancy camera/lens/tripod setup, pointed up into some trees.
"Gee, I hope I didn't scare away your bird!" I said.
"No" she replies, "come look! A baby Barred Owl!"
About 30 feet off the trail, perched at the top of a 20 foot tall dead snag, there it was, all fuzzy and cute as could be.
The woman tells me she's a professional wildlife photographer, and there are actually two baby owls in the tree, she's waiting to get some pics of both of them together.
After watching and chatting for a while I headed back on my way, but it was a highlight of my ride today.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Just got back from a biking trip down in Oregon. This was on the Elkhorn Crest Trail outside Baker City. I was maybe 20 yards from him, and he just stood there and looked at me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

John Kuhl said:


> ^ I got him for you DJ.


Thanks!
And you must spread some rep around before giving it to John Kuhl again.:madmax:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ladmo said:


> Just got back from a biking trip down in Oregon. This was on the Elkhorn Crest Trail outside Baker City. I was maybe 20 yards from him, and he just stood there and looked at me.
> 
> View attachment 995943


Very cool! 
A Mountain Goat, even in their territory they are a rare sight to see.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

gomer hardtale said:


> this is one i will not forget


Was that you filming it?

Nice venom running down the lens.:thumbsup:


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

O_evetS said:


> So this crazy turtle pops out of nowhere and refuses to yield the right of way.
> View attachment 994235


Yeah I saw him too... he's an angry little bugger. Got off the bike and had some words with him, but he just gave me this blank stare:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Deer, coyotes and wild turkeys are so common around here that I don't even reach for the camera.

30 years ago I toured Canada's NW Territories on my mountain bike. While we stopped at a stream, this caribou, sporting a large and recent wound on its neck, ran down the middle of the stream.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

This guy lives around 7,000 ft elevation in northeast Oregon.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone know what kind of snake this is? Cool looking.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Ladmo said:


> Anyone know what kind of snake this is? Cool looking.


Where is it?
That limits the options.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

perttime said:


> Where is it?
> That limits the options.


15 miles east of downtown Seattle. Low elevation.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Puget Sound garter snake (Thamnophis sirtalis pickeringii) - Burke Museum

I think it is one of these


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ladmo said:


> Puget Sound garter snake (Thamnophis sirtalis pickeringii) - Burke Museum
> 
> I think it is one of these


I was about to say ^^^ but you answered your own question correct.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ive run over 4 dback rattlers in the past 2 years... I guess I move too fast now.. I don't see them until its too late..


----------



## xufima (Jun 4, 2009)

Here in MA I see deer, rabbits, turkeys, pheasants, snakes, and turtles mostly.



My most recent encounter was a female eastern box turtle. She was pretty scared of people unless she was 6+ feet away, then she didn't care at all.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Got attacked by a hawk today. Well, maybe not attacked, by its wing hit the back of my head and flew right above my shoulder and side of my face. I don't know if it head a mayday moment or what, but it landed in the bushes and took right off.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Dead squirrel on the trail. Looked pretty intact when I pushed it to the side with a stick. Hit by another rider? Stumbled on a viper?


----------



## sullivan17 (Jan 28, 2014)

Nearly hit a monkey while riding in Cambodia.


----------



## seandm (Mar 18, 2004)

sullivan17 said:


> Nearly hit a monkey while riding in Cambodia.
> View attachment 998660


Which one?

my guess the one not paying attention picking bugs off of his buddies head.


----------



## sullivan17 (Jan 28, 2014)

seandm said:


> Which one?
> 
> my guess the one not paying attention picking bugs off of his buddies head.


Haha. One that's not pictured. I just saw this off to the side and decided to take the picture. There were at least 10 in the area.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Hernandez's Short-horned Lizard?*

This is the second time in several years that I have come across this horned lizard (horned toad). It's not like the ones that I have seen in years past. It does not have the defined 'horns' projecting from it's head. I have done some searching and believe it might be a Hernandez's Short-horned Lizard. Both that I have spotted were above 10,000 feet in northern New Mexico within a 100 miles of the central Colorado southern border.

Any inputs?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> This is the second time in several years that I have come across this horned lizard (horned toad). It's not like the ones that I have seen in years past. It does not have the defined 'horns' projecting from it's head. I have done some searching and believe it might be a Hernandez's Short-horned Lizard. Both that I have spotted were above 10,000 feet in northern New Mexico within a 100 miles of the central Colorado southern border.
> 
> Any inputs?
> 
> ...


Hmmmm interesting, I've seen the horned version in the desert regions but never one in the higher elevations like that.

One thing I do know is that he's a cute little dude, especially in that last photo.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*The Chipmunk That Could*


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Let's Not Forget the Little Ground Squirrel*


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Those chipmunks in the high country will come right up and feed right out of your hand.

Great photos C2L.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Northern Colorado Elk - Arapaho National Forest*


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

sullivan17 said:


> Nearly hit a monkey while riding in Cambodia.
> View attachment 998660


Frickin' monkeys! While riding around Angkor Wat many years ago, my wife and I stopped to take a pic of a few that were lounging roadside. Hopped off the bike, took the pack off, and started to dig around for the camera. The monkeys ran over and became very aggressive. I assume they thought we had some food in the pack. We quickly remounted and took off, not wanting to deal with them. Good times!


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Last Friday I skipped out of work early to go for a ride. Got to my favorite woods and plunged in. 
About half an hour later, I was heading into a heavily wooded downhill single-track switchback when I spotted a nice looking doe about 50 feet ahead, right on the side of the trail. 
She showed no sign of moving, so I called out to her, then started ringing my bell. 
She finally jumped into the bushes when I was about 10 feet away.
I rode past thinking "how cool was that!" 
A few yards further, swing around the switchback, and there she is again, 30 feet in front of me again. 
I start ringing my bell again, she turns to look at me with a "Dude, seriously?!" look in her eyes, then takes off for good.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I had a hawk land in front of my tractor today. I stepped on the clutch and started slowing down because he didn't look like he was going to move. Then he hops in front of my tractor where I could not see him. I had to get off of my tractor and chase him away. We were baling the backswath and someone told us that he was following us flying from tree to tree.

I was getting a ride back to the field to get my car, and the guy giving me a ride says "Hey look at that" and makes a left turn at the stopsign. There was a 400lb(so he said) black bear walking across a field into Nepaug State Forest.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I was watching my sisters house this weekend and walked out the front door this morning to a plethora of baby frogs. I threw my keys down for size reference, but I had a heck of a time getting a photo with one near my keys. The cute little dudes were jumping in 2' increments. :lol::lol:

I looked close to determine if they were frogs or toads. I confirmed they were definitely frogs but I'm not sure what species of frog.


----------



## honez1414 (Jan 11, 2011)

Was riding some great singletrack Saturday mornimg and saw a deer half way up a ridge and pushed her to the other side where the trail doubles back. The deer was now right on the trail with a second lead deer that I hadn't noticed earlier. Both deer ran down the trail about 30 yards before bailing off to cross a washout. The first deer jumped clean and took off on the other side. The second followed but doubled over on the landing. HARD. Like it got shot. I'm guessing it twisted a leg on the landing but it stayed down for what seemed like forever. Long enough for me to think it had a broken leg and to think about what I would do next. I'm in the middle of nowhere and it's July in Louisiana but fresh back strap does sound tasty. But as soon as I thought about getting closer to check it out, it took off with not even the slightest limp.


----------



## xufima (Jun 4, 2009)

I've never seen a ruffed grouse before until I came across one riding the other day. It followed me around until I rode off, very curious bird.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Very unusual to get that close to a pa'tridge. Good eatin'!!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Common Nighthawk*

Wandering some remote mountain ridge in Northern New Mexico around 10,300 feet walked up on this Common Nighthawk still as a rock.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> Wandering some remote mountain ridge in Northern New Mexico around 10,300 feet walked up on this Common Nighthawk still as a rock.
> 
> View attachment 1001228
> 
> ...


See those Nighthawks on night rides here in SoCal, big orange eyes, freaky. They'll land right in front of you on the trail, nearly taken out a few.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Saw this little guy this morning on the trail. Good thing I was going slow and uphill, or else I might not have seen him in time and ran him over! :eekster: 
juvenile desert tortoise.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

That's who I was chasing this morning  ^^ Great find! I always seem to run only into wild rabbits - lol -


----------



## Braves Nation (Aug 3, 2010)

MOOOOOOOOO


----------



## badbrew (Jun 6, 2014)

Was riding my go to trail El Prieto in Los Angeles this past weekend and came across this guy. I came around a switchback to find it bear hugging very top of the tree its standing behind in the picture, maybe 20ft high, ripping bark off. I couldn't believe what I was seeing. Probably not the smartest thing I've ever done, but as I stopped to grab my phone for a pic, it looks over at me, mouth open like a dog, and starts shimming down the tree! Luckily it just stepped behind the tree and stared at me while I snapped the picture. It was probably 40-50ft off the trail. 
I always ride this trail with a bear/hiker bell on my bars, but I guess it was too occupied with what it was doing to hear it. I could actually hear the bark breaking at the top of the trail before dropping in, thought maybe someone was doing trail work because it sounded like chopping or breaking wood. 








Three days before the bear sighting I saw this bobcat chillin on the side of the road that leads to the same trail.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

badbrew said:


> Was riding my go to trail El Prieto in Los Angeles this past weekend and came across this guy. I came around a switchback to find it bear hugging very top of the tree its standing behind in the picture, maybe 20ft high, ripping bark off. I couldn't believe what I was seeing. Probably not the smartest thing I've ever done, but as I stopped to grab my phone for a pic, it looks over at me, mouth open like a dog, and starts shimming down the tree! Luckily it just stepped behind the tree and stared at me while I snapped the picture. It was probably 40-50ft off the trail.
> I always ride this trail with a bear/hiker bell on my bars, but I guess it was too occupied with what it was doing to hear it. I could actually hear the bark breaking at the top of the trail before dropping in, thought maybe someone was doing trail work because it sounded like chopping or breaking wood.
> View attachment 1003527
> 
> ...


Very cool encounters, I must be blind though because I'm not seeing the bear in that first photo.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Came across this guy a few years ago*


----------



## badbrew (Jun 6, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Very cool encounters, I must be blind though because I'm not seeing the bear in that first photo.


It's standing behind the tree that is not knocked over. About 4 ft up from the bottom of the tree, left side. All you can really see is it's head peeking around.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

badbrew said:


> It's standing behind the tree that is not knocked over. About 4 ft up from the bottom of the tree, left side. All you can really see is it's head peeking around.


Oh, well if I would have scrolled the photo up a bit I would have seen him the first time. Good shot!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1003532


Another outstanding photo, I think you missed your calling Sir.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

chuckwalla on the trail this morning.


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)

Never gotten a good picture from the trail, but have snapped a few cool nature pics from my backyard. This was just outside Raleigh NC

Saw this one and a couple other pups on and off for several months









Finally caught him in the act!









American Bittern in the wetland behind my old house










Was told this was a Coopers Hawk










I snapped this out in the Roanoke Sound on my parents boat OBX NC


----------



## monjorrow (Jul 30, 2015)

Took these today. I almost had a nasty collision with one of these deer

























Sent from nowhere


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Really thought it was a snake when I first saw it.  The rare Mojave rusty chain snake! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

wow, ran into a pack of wolves on my mountain bike last night.

Came around a corner on a gated road, doing about 15 mph and saw 3 wolves in the road about 50 yards ahead of me, they where facing away from me, looking back. I gave a war whoop out and saw a couple more wolves start running away, i kept rolling in to them and let out a fear of god war whoop and saw 2 more wolves take off, all running away from me. I than stopped and got the hell out of there. Definately got my adrenaline fix tonight. I took off from the house on my bike and was 5 miles away when it happended.


I live out side of Coeur d Alene, Idaho. Ironically I live in the Wolf Lodge area east of town.


----------



## lakeofthewoods (Apr 12, 2015)

Hilariously enough I wanted to talk about my experience seeing a fox this weekend, and apparently there is a thread for it.

I was riding in Falcon Lake, MB this Saturday. Lots of climbs, and lots of turns to navigate. Out of nowhere I see a huge fox. I had never seen a fully grown male fox, but here one was running on my trail and turning around to look at me every 20 meters. This went on for about 800 meters. The tail was damn near the entire length of the fox and I kept thinking... this video could make for an awesome FOX fork's add. I didn't have the GoPro on though... so damn. This was a massive highlight for the riding season though.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

lakeofthewoods said:


> I see a huge fox. I had never seen a fully grown male fox, but here one was running on my trail and turning around to look at me every 20 meters. This went on for about 800 meters.


That guy clearly wasn't afraid of you... When I see a fox, it is generally just a flash of fur getting away from me in a hurry.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

I got taken out by deer number 2 that crossed right to left on a paved trail at top speed on my road bike. Road rash and six splits in my helmet later I limped to the trailhead where I got picked up by my gf. Broken ribs and I hope that is all. I was in shock and couldn't breath deep so some xanax saved me.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

On one ride alone, within the space of about 30mins, I'd seen deer three different times on the trail. 11 total, and, thankfully, I didn't hit any!


----------



## indianhillsted (Mar 8, 2007)

This Saturday while taking a break near the top of Bergan Peak (Elk Meadow) a huge bird came down and got something. We slowly worked our way around a tree and saw this face.

https://www.magment.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Golden-eagle-25.jpg

It flies away with a good sized squirrel in it's talons. Wish I had a pic.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

I have nothing but roadrunners, coyotes, snakes lizards and such on the bike trails, but....

Another passion is Astronomy. I can get lost for hours at the eyepiece on a dark night. Usually went with my dog, off some dirt road back in the boonies. 

So a couple yeas ago I am just doing my thing, and eventually notice there's something breathing. It isn't me, nor the dog. No other sounds. I go over and nudge the dog. He rolls over with a "leave me alone" whine. So I drag him closer to the door, and he goes into full alert, pointing down the dirt road. Hands trembling I turn the flashlight on. Two of the largest red eyes I EVER saw are looking back at me. Almost crapped my pants. My dog starts barking, and the eyes start moving.....

A few steps closer....and then the flashlight revealed....a fricken range cow.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Back in Australia we have our snakes, kangaroos, emus, cattle, sheep, goats. Nothing quite like a night ride through some overgrown singletrack riding through 4-5 spider webs wondering how many spiders are in your helmet.

Emus are the worst, they're just so unpredictable. Most roos aren't aggressive. Just gotta act tall and make a lot of noise.

Makes Canada seem safe. I've only ever encountered black bears and deer. 

That said, friends have seen cougars and grizzly. They'd scare the hell out of me!


----------



## jarwes (Mar 13, 2012)

Last week as I was riding up Stenner Creak Rd, I heard a rustling off to the side of the road and a bird flew out and hit me up side the head and continued flying. I looked over and saw a rather shocked cat looking back at me. I have seen all sorts of things on the trail but have not been smacked up side the head by a bird..


----------



## Pain Freak (Dec 31, 2003)

I've seen many bear,bobcats,fox,raccoon,snakes,tortoises,owls,hawks,eagles,coyotes,badgers,big horn sheep,deer 8 pointers and 5 different species (pix below), elk,wild donkey's, wild horses, ringtailed cats,opossum, pronghorn antelope, buffalo most of these within 20 miles of my front door here in SoCal. Seen many more then these too.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Pain Freak said:


> I've seen many bear,bobcats,fox,raccoon,snakes,tortoises,owls,hawks,eagles,coyotes,badgers,big horn sheep,deer 8 pointers and 5 different species (pix below), elk,wild donkey's, wild horses, ringtailed cats,opossum, pronghorn antelope, buffalo most of these within 20 miles of my front door here in SoCal. Seen many more then these too.
> 
> View attachment 1013376


Same here having lived in So. Cal. and Colorado many species of wildlife I'm fortunate enough to witness often.


----------



## legitposter (Feb 16, 2015)

I've run over a few rattlesnakes that were laying out flat. Then last week I was flying down a trail when a rattlesnake laying flat quickly coiled and struck as I was flying by. I instinctively lifted my legs and felt his strike clang against my bike. Yuck! I was freaked out, and I already hate those things.

They must secretly know how many of their brothers I kill monthly on my property...

Another encounter was when I came around a turn and a massive bull was standing there. He had huge horns, like you'd see in a bad western movie, and stomped his feet to warn me. It sounded like freaking thunder. I kept riding at a steady pace by him to show him its all good. He didn't kill me.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I didn't see this mama mountain lion and cub or cubs yesterday, but they probably saw me...


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have seen many deer, two Bobcats, rattlesnakes and other snakes also one fox. 

Once going down a fire road a squirrel ran along with me for about 400yds, he was moving too, before turning off the road. Another ride on a single track that squirrels cousin runs right out in front of me. I barely have time to grab a little brake to let him clear my front tire, but as soon as he is lined up with my front wheel he decides to run with me. I had no chance of stopping in time and rolled him with both tires. Why I glanced back he was no where to be seen. 

On a night ride with a buddy our lights lit up a set of coyote eyes on the trail ahead of us. The lights then lit up another set then a third. As we we scanned the slope there were at least three more coyotes. I wasn't worried as I was fairly sure I could out ride my buddy.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Living in San Diego county you hear about the occasional mountain lion sighting. One lady we ride with talks about every sighting. I once asked her if she had ever seen a mtn lion while riding. She comfortably answered no. She wasn't as comfortable after I mentioned they had seen her. 

I would love to see one out on the trails. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

*Pissed Off Snake*

My buddy and I ran into this big sucker a while back in Sycamore Canyon in Riverside, CA. We decided to find another way around. There are lots of snakes in this area, but this is the biggest rattlesnake I've ever run into and he wasn't the slightest bit afraid.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ that is one fat snake.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

It is amazing how snakes can find a single track then hang out dead center of it..? All that open free space and they have to sit on the vary path we use!?! Weird


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> One lady we ride with talks about every sighting. I once asked her if she had ever seen a mtn lion while riding. She comfortably answered no. She wasn't as comfortable after I mentioned they had seen her.
> 
> I would love to see one out on the trails.


I'm with you. I have seen tracks a few times, caught one in the shadows on my remote trail camera, but never seen one in person. I'd love to see one. One time I was riding logging roads on the dirt bike (the braaaaaap kind) and I came around a corner and had to dodge a half of a deer carcass in the middle of the road. I went up a corner or two, thought "I should check that out"...whipped around, went back...... and it was gone. I shut the bike off and looked around, but no sign of what had to be a big cat.... it was probably like 10 feet away in a tree looking at me. haha. At least it wasn't hungry.


----------



## legitposter (Feb 16, 2015)

CommuterBoy said:


> I'm with you. I have seen tracks a few times, caught one in the shadows on my remote trail camera, but never seen one in person. I'd love to see one. One time I was riding logging roads on the dirt bike (the braaaaaap kind) and I came around a corner and had to dodge a half of a deer carcass in the middle of the road. I went up a corner or two, thought "I should check that out"...whipped around, went back...... and it was gone. I shut the bike off and looked around, but no sign of what had to be a big cat.... it was probably like 10 feet away in a tree looking at me. haha. At least it wasn't hungry.


Wow, seriously you want to see one? That's insane. You realize there's documented instances of mountain lions killing mountain bikers unprovoked, right? I have actually cancelled bike trips when I realized that the timing would make me the first person on the trail for the day and therefore possibly lion food. It's OK to take chances but please be safe!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Yesterday I was riding (central Texas) a wide dirt path on the way to some sweet singletrack when I heard a crashing noise to my left. I looked over and a coyote was charging through the woods toward me! the coyote landed on the edge of the trail and in a single movement, bounded back into the brush to disappear. I don't know if he was hunting me and realized that I am too big to eat, or just happened to be running through the woods at that moment but the whole thing was momentarily terrifying, then hilarious.

on another note, local laws require that dogs are kept on a leash in the parks where I ride, but many people ignore it. in response I "help" them by giving every off-leash dog walker I meet a tip- "there's a park ranger near the trail head who has been giving out tickets for people with their dogs off-leash, that's $500 a pop!" the dog walkers always thank me heartily and leash their dogs immediately. of course that is not going to happen in real life, cops are too busy... doing whatever cops do instead of enforcing laws. but it gets those mutts under control.

another observation- even notice how, for an hour or so after seeing one snake near the trail, EVERYTHING looks like a snake to you?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

legitposter said:


> Wow, seriously you want to see one? That's insane. You realize there's documented instances of mountain lions killing mountain bikers unprovoked, right? I have actually cancelled bike trips when I realized that the timing would make me the first person on the trail for the day and therefore possibly lion food. It's OK to take chances but please be safe!


Well I don't want to see the inside of it's mouth, but yeah... such an awesome creature. I want to see one. In my neck of the woods there has never been an attack. 15 documented attacks in California since 1986, and 7 of those were in Orange, Los Angeles, and San Diego Counties. Up here in 'the real NorCal' they have all the deer they want. I'd be scared to see one in Orange County where the only snacks in the "wilderness" areas are humans.

Statistically you're 1000 times more likely to be struck by lightning.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

our biggest threat at the moment


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2015)

Seen two riding, one was pretty far off and the other just about 1/4 mile in front and moving away. That's probably close enough. Honestly, I'm more worried when I see a moose up close just because they can be pretty unpredictable. My wife and I watch a couple bear cubs playing along the trail at Exit Glacier (for about 1/2 second before she turned and started walking back down the trail). I've never seen a "Mama Bear" go "Mama Bear" but it seems logical that it's unpleasant or they'd call it something else. (Just like when you biff the National Anthem and they call it "Rosanne Barr'ing".) - Okay, just made that up as an example, still legit.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

CommuterBoy said:


> I'm with you. I have seen tracks a few times, caught one in the shadows on my remote trail camera, but never seen one in person. I'd love to see one. One time I was riding logging roads on the dirt bike (the braaaaaap kind) and I came around a corner and had to dodge a half of a deer carcass in the middle of the road. I went up a corner or two, thought "I should check that out"...whipped around, went back...... and it was gone. I shut the bike off and looked around, but no sign of what had to be a big cat.... it was probably like 10 feet away in a tree looking at me. haha. At least it wasn't hungry.


I look every time I'm in the hills, even the hunters I know have a hard time finding them. I have seen a few foxes lately riding in the hills


----------



## ElDoradoMensch (Mar 17, 2012)

I ride in El Dorado County in N. CA. While riding I have seen Rattlesnakes, Coyotes, Mountain Lions, Bob Cats, Deer, River Otters, Skunks and Bald Eagles. I even rescued a dazed Red Tail Hawk from out of the middle of the road after if was hit by a car (you can't imaging how awesome it feels to hold one of these birds in your hands). Thank God it didn't bite any of my fingers off when I scooped it up off the road. However this summer I have come upon a black bear while riding in the town of Cool Ca. three separate times. My first encounter with the bear I found myself within 15 feet of it, that got my heart going! On my last encounter with the bear he came climbing down a tall oak tree jumping the last 8 feet to the ground in front of me and running off. I guess they are more scared of me than I am of them. Attached is a picture I snapped of another bear that crossed in front of me on a trail last Friday 9/11/15. The bear and I stared each other down for a while and then he took off. Mountain Biking is a rush, but coming in contact with one of these animals during a ride makes it even more awesome.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

I had an unusual animal encounter last Sunday. I was on a trail that is an out and back. On the way I didn't see anything unusual. On the way back about 10 minutes later I was riding down the trail, and I see what at first looks like a cat chilling in the middle of the trail. Once I got closer I realized it was a raccoon. It was about 6:30, and still light. I stopped about 5 feet away, and he didn't move. He wasn't aggressive, but he seemed a bit out of it. I put my tire within inches of his face to get him to move off the trail, and he hardly moved at all. After doing this several time, and yelling at him he finally moved far enough off the trail for me to pass. This also happened to be one of maybe two rides I do all year without my phone, so I didn't get any pictures.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

Captain_America1976 said:


> I had an unusual animal encounter last Sunday. I was on a trail that is an out and back. On the way I didn't see anything unusual. On the way back about 10 minutes later I was riding down the trail, and I see what at first looks like a cat chilling in the middle of the trail. Once I got closer I realized it was a raccoon. It was about 6:30, and still light. I stopped about 5 feet away, and he didn't move. He wasn't aggressive, but he seemed a bit out of it. I put my tire within inches of his face to get him to move off the trail, and he hardly moved at all. After doing this several time, and yelling at him he finally moved far enough off the trail for me to pass. This also happened to be one of maybe two rides I do all year without my phone, so I didn't get any pictures.


He was probably rabid, you should report him. Rabid animals aren't always aggressive.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2015)

l'oiseau said:


> He was probably rabid, you should report him. Rabid animals aren't always aggressive.


+1 From Personal Experience


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I had a murderous ride on Wednesday night. I have four animal main hazards when riding at night. The first is a frog, that looks like a rock when stationary on the trail. The second is a bird that also likes to pretend it is a rock while sleeping on the ground and the third are kamikaze bunnies. The fourth is livestock (cattle/horses) but they're big and easy to see so not a threat. I have also encountered bears, coyotes and big cats but they're a lot rarer so I don't worry so much about them.

No frogs last night - they're an issue earlier in the year. But birds and bunnies were an issue and alas, two probably lost their lives. It was either them or me..

The first casualty of the night was, I think (I'm still not entirely sure), was the bird. I had already spent a couple of hours riding, dodging many birds as I would ride towards them. It's hard to distinguish them from rocks until close. Sometimes you see their eyes glow as you approach them. Usually they wait until you are about 3 feet from them, then they fly up and away. Once one flew straight into my face; that was disgusting. Well on this ride I was heading home, downhill with the wind behind and had a good pace. Round a corner and I see this rock like thing. For a split second I think "bird!". If never moved, I hit it but did not get the typical thunk from a rock. Was it a bird? I'm not totally sure but it didn't feel like a rock strike either. Sorry birdy, I felt bad.

The second casualty was on the steepest, fastest part of my way home. There is a hill with a track. I have hit 45mph on this before but typically top out about 38 mph. This night with the wind behind I was probably running about 40mph on the steepest section. This is at night, on gravel and loose rock with about a 20-25% grade. Right at the fastest point a bunny runs out. I make a small correction to avoid it (there's not much you can do at 40mph) and think I'm good. Then right at the last moment the bunny changes direction and I hear and feel the thud thud and both tires hit it. Sorry bunny. If you had just stayed you course you would've been safe.

I am more afraid of bunnies on the trail than bears and big cats (I've yet to see a mountain lion but have see a bobcat). Bunnies are unpredictable in their moves and I have always thought one going into my wheel would be the death of me. Amazingly in 22 years of cycling this is the first time I have ever hit anything and I hit two animals. I'm thankful that I ran over the bunny rather than have it go into my wheel though. I dread to think of the injury I may have sustained hitting the deck at 40mph. 

I feel bad for the animals. My only though is that I made it easier for the local Coyotes and snakes to get a meal that night.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

12 elk and 3 deer yesterday in Gifford Pinchot Natl Forest. Herd of 10 crossed in front of me and one bull almost took me out on a DH. I've seen them before but not this many on that many instances (4 encounters). Only had time to catch the last 2 stragglers on my iPhone:

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Pynchonite (Sep 2, 2013)

Saw a moose about 10 ft to my left the other day on the Mid Mountain trail in Park City. The guy at the head of the line starting whispering loudly, "Smoose smoose smoose," and I was really confused until this black thing the size of a F350 stands up next to me. We kept moving and evidently it cleared out quick because the last two of our party missed it entirely.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Pynchonite said:


> Saw a moose about 10 ft to my left the other day on the Mid Mountain trail in Park City. The guy at the head of the line starting whispering loudly, "Smoose smoose smoose," and I was really confused until this black thing the size of a F350 stands up next to me. We kept moving and evidently it cleared out quick because the last two of our party missed it entirely.


Yep those Smooses can be dangerous.


----------



## MildWillie (Sep 1, 2009)

Came around the corner and came across this fella up near Mystic Lake near Bozeman this weekend.


----------



## MildWillie (Sep 1, 2009)

From a few weeks ago while out on a ride in SW Montana:


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a trail camera set up behind my house. My early morning commute alertness level just increased a bit...


----------



## OffTheTop (Sep 20, 2015)

In Mammoth I see tons of deer. They just stare at me from the side of the trail. I like to pretend they are watching me ride. Been here all summer and have not seen a single bear.

I also came across the cutest animal I have ever seen... a pine marten. I have never seen such a cute face in my life.


----------



## OffTheTop (Sep 20, 2015)

CommuterBoy said:


> I have a trail camera set up behind my house. My early morning commute alertness level just increased a bit...
> 
> View attachment 1018465


What kind or model of camera is that? I am looking to get one for the same purpose. I am curious what goes on at night in my neighborhood .


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

Have any of you encountered agressive coyotes? Where I am just south of Boston, a few guys have had stand off's with coyotes. One actually said he was chased. I really didn't think coyotes did this. FWIW worth, the particular area (Blue Hills) has significant/overpopulated deer situation. 

I'd love to hear people's input on this.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

OffTheTop said:


> What kind or model of camera is that? I am looking to get one for the same purpose. I am curious what goes on at night in my neighborhood .


Bushnell® 8MP Camo Trophy Cam Trail Camera : Cabela's


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Smokee300 said:


> Have any of you encountered agressive coyotes? Where I am just south of Boston, a few guys have had stand off's with coyotes. One actually said he was chased. I really didn't think coyotes did this. FWIW worth, the particular area (Blue Hills) has significant/overpopulated deer situation.
> 
> I'd love to hear people's input on this.


I run into coyotes quite a bit including packs of them, and never had an issue they usually just run away. I'm always cautious out of respect for the animal and don't FLY by them (not that I usually fly by anyone lol) but they for the most part ignore humans. Maybe they were messing with them?


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> I run into coyotes quite a bit including packs of them, and never had an issue they usually just run away. I'm always cautious out of respect for the animal and don't FLY by them (not that I usually fly by anyone lol) but they for the most part ignore humans. Maybe they were messing with them?


This is pretty much what I thought. Not sure if they flew by the coyotes. I know that my Lab LOVES to chase me on my bike, but thats for fun.


----------



## legitposter (Feb 16, 2015)

Smokee300 said:


> Have any of you encountered agressive coyotes? Where I am just south of Boston, a few guys have had stand off's with coyotes. One actually said he was chased. I really didn't think coyotes did this. FWIW worth, the particular area (Blue Hills) has significant/overpopulated deer situation.
> 
> I'd love to hear people's input on this.


Its important to keep in mind that coyotes are like any other animal, or human. They learn their strengths and weaknesses and adapt constantly. It's not hard for a group of strong dogs to see that they can overpower weak humans and fairly quickly. Weapons help turn the tables, but coyotes aren't intelligent enough to understand what a weapon is, so it can be game-on at any moment.

The key to avoiding being attacked by an animal that has adapted to humans is to show it something it has never seen before. This may be a massive scream, well placed rock throws, sticking beating the ground, or - as has worked for me - becoming the aggressor and charging at the animal. Cause confusion and you'll live another day. Unfortunately the next person who tries it on that animal won't be so lucky!

In a pack environment it only takes a strong pack leader with experience dealing with humans to inspire the rest of the pack to turn from prey to predator.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Smokee300 said:


> Have any of you encountered agressive coyotes? Where I am just south of Boston, a few guys have had stand off's with coyotes. One actually said he was chased. I really didn't think coyotes did this. FWIW worth, the particular area (Blue Hills) has significant/overpopulated deer situation.
> 
> I'd love to hear people's input on this.


Never. I had a woods commute here in VT for a 1 1/2 years, so I would hear them often as it was dark on the way home in fall/winter. I never saw one on the commute though, let alone had any aggressive actions from them. One did grab my neighbor's dog in the middle of the day, but it's a mini-dachshund, about the size of a rabbit, way different from taking on a person, even a slow one like me. Between the dog biting and the owner yelling, it was dropped, and lived, after surgery.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

ran into a pack of wolves at the end of august, no issue, I charged them and they fled. 

got buzzed by an owl last night in my yard. I live in Idaho.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I spooked a coyote once on a steep trail with a wall on one side, and a drop-off on the other. It had nowhere to go but straight down the trail for a while...it was anything but agressive :lol: When it finally found a spot to scramble up the hillside and out of my way, It was more relieved than I was.... I was kind of enjoying the chase.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

Smokee300 said:


> Have any of you encountered agressive coyotes? Where I am just south of Boston, a few guys have had stand off's with coyotes. One actually said he was chased. I really didn't think coyotes did this. FWIW worth, the particular area (Blue Hills) has significant/overpopulated deer situation.
> 
> I'd love to hear people's input on this.


I've seen dozens of coyotes on my rides, and I'm sure they've seen me far more often than I've seen them. I hear them howl quite frequently on sunset rides. I've never had any problems, but there's some primordial instinct that sends a chill down my spine when they all start howling around me. Twice I have been stopped and watched one trot towards me on the trail, not knowing I was there. When they got about 20 feet from me they stopped, looked at me for about 20 seconds, and then walked off the trail away from me. Neither time were they aggressive or scared.


----------



## fuji tahoe (Sep 30, 2015)

the only thing i have seen of late is a fox has run in front of me twice in the last week in the same area..not that this has anything to do with mtb..but several years ago i was fishing in maine at our cabin.. it was a warm summer night and full moon. i was out casting a jitterbug. i cast it and was letting it sit for a minute and twitched it a few times..looked away for a second to take a swig of beer and them splash and my line starts moving..line didnt pull down or out it was going to the side.. low and behold i caught an owl..after getting someone from familys attention the owl had landed on beach. he had his talons wrapped up in the line. my 80 year old mother came down to beach and CARFULLY..untangled the owl and he flew off..


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

fuji tahoe said:


> ...low and behold i caught an owl..after getting someone from familys attention the owl had landed on beach. he had his talons wrapped up in the line. my 80 year old mother came down to beach and CARFULLY..untangled the owl and he flew off..


Neat!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I saw a dude bass fishing catch an osprey one time when it tagged an 'injured fish' looking lure. That sucker did NOT want to join the fellas on the boat :lol: They finally got it wrapped up in a beach towel and got it untangled. Good drama. Props to your 80 year old mom!


----------



## OffTheTop (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh yeah, I've had a fox dart across the trail once. I love foxes.

The pine marten took the cake though. Cutest face I've ever seen.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

from my trail cam. These pics where taken at the top of the drainage.
My encounter was at the bottom of the drainage. I would not want to take a dog here.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tim208 said:


> from my trail cam. These pics where taken at the top of the drainage.
> My encounter was at the bottom of the drainage. I would not want to take a dog here.


Awesome sights. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2015)

All I saw this morning were a few deer, a couple suicidal squirrels and a opossum in my out building. That's the 9th one we've trapped this year. We must be the global epicenter of opossum breeding.


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

TheNormsk said:


> I had a murderous ride on Wednesday night. I have four animal main hazards when riding at night. The first is a frog, that looks like a rock when stationary on the trail. The second is a bird that also likes to pretend it is a rock while sleeping on the ground and the third are kamikaze bunnies. The fourth is livestock (cattle/horses) but they're big and easy to see so not a threat. I have also encountered bears, coyotes and big cats but they're a lot rarer so I don't worry so much about them.
> 
> No frogs last night - they're an issue earlier in the year. But birds and bunnies were an issue and alas, two probably lost their lives. It was either them or me..
> 
> ...


Those birds are poorwills (best guess), they don't fly for anything and look like trail rocks/pile o poo until you scare one up.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Saw a bear about 150' away from myself, the wife, and my 3 year old today.

We were out walking on a tame mountain bike trail. Nevertheless, we turned and went the other way. Not chancing ANYTHING with my 3 year old and wife around!


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

hoping to have an encounter with this guy next week.







game cams are like Christmas year round.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ Wow, nice! I love the trail cam. I think this may be one of your pine martens right here. It was raining and dude was on the move, so lame pic, but I think that's what it is:









Also got a bobcat the other night:









And I met a nice dog on the way home from work last week:


----------



## Autonomous G (Oct 11, 2008)

*A bloody mess*








Whilst JRA one fine morning on The Pioneer Trail just outside of Nevada City, I came across a coyote about 40 feet from the trail. He (she?) was enjoying a breakfast of a freshly killed deer.

Well, as the coyote dug into the torn carcass of said deer and came out with a mouthful of bloody entrails, he tried to pull those intestines free from the body. All that happened was that the deer's body just kinda' moved a bit ('cause those guts are pretty well attached). I surmised it was a fresh kill . The deer's body seemed "pliable" (rigor mortis had not set in), and there wasn't the usual stink associated with rotting flesh. The coyote's snout was a bloody mess. Nature at it's best!

I got off the bike and hid behind a tree to take a cell-phone pic. The coyote noticed me and backed away some, but not too far...gave me a look as if to say "hey, that's _my_ breakfast buddy"!


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

I saw this little box turtle out at Headwaters (Wilkesboro, NC) yesterday... he was center trail. At the last second, I remember thinking that this wasn't a rock, and quickly moved to the right to fly by him...


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

Went for a night ride Friday on Sandy Creek Trail, a paved trail through the boonies of western PA.

Spotted big ol' porcupines three separate times on the trail. Those things are slow as can be, and sound like a bulldozer going through the woods in the dark!

Steve Z


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

hunting Saturday in north Idaho, I heard a wolf howl, not seconds later the pack joined in. pretty cool.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

PixieChik said:


> Suicide Possum! Great name for a garage band...
> 
> Possums have such skanky nasty looking mouths. *I would have been freaking out- RABIES! * DEMON POSSESSION!!!


Common misperception, opossums aren't rabies carriers:

"A lot of people who call the hotline have the wrong idea about opossums. No, they do not have rabies. In fact it is EXTREMELY rare if even POSSIBLE for opossums to get rabies because their body temperature is too low for rabies to survive and replicate well. The usual reason people think they have rabies is the drooling that opossums do when approached and scared. For the most part though, opossums are all bark and no bite."

Missouri & Illinois Opossum Conflicts and Advice Bi-State Wildlife Hotline Inc.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Medic Zero said:


> Common misperception, opossums aren't rabies carriers:
> 
> "A lot of people who call the hotline have the wrong idea about opossums. No, they do not have rabies. In fact it is EXTREMELY rare if even POSSIBLE for opossums to get rabies because their body temperature is too low for rabies to survive and replicate well. The usual reason people think they have rabies is the drooling that opossums do when approached and scared. For the most part though, opossums are all bark and no bite."


Good to know that the one that died in my backyard three weeks ago didn't die of rabies. I discovered it when I walked outside and a vulture flew away. Not many vultures on the scene in the suburbs.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not sure if you guys have seen this video but damn!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1169350489747477


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

jcd46 said:


> Not sure if you guys have seen this video but damn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeebus!


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I forgot about this topic. Think that I got up to page ten. Pretty interesting reading. I think the best one was the attack goose story.

I used to ride my bike from Sheppard AFB to the Wichita Mountains Wildlife Refuge in Oklahoma to camp out. It was way to hot for a sleeping bag, and I was getting eaten alive by mosquitos. About midnight, I flipped on my generator light and headed back to Wichita Falls. In the pitch black, I heard hoofprints clomping and running on both sides of the road surrounding me. I was in the middle of a herd of buffalos, and I could not see one of them.

I was ready to bale hay on Thursday and it started to rain. Since I was in Burlington, I decided to go for a walk in the State Forest(I did not have time to drive home and get my bike). I walked for about five minutes and I saw this bear up in a tree. I was like 'AWESOME' and grabbed my cellphone. There was a 20' tall pine tree in the way, so I thought if I walked around it I could get a better picture. I went a little farther on the trail and I saw this HUGE bear at the base of the tree lumbering towards me. I have to push 'save' on my cellphone or it gets erased. Somehow I forgot to do that. Plus I had to call my wife and say "Honey, if you never see me again...."


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

misterbill said:


> I used to ride my bike from Sheppard AFB to the Wichita Mountains Wildlife Refuge in Oklahoma to camp out. It was way to hot for a sleeping bag, and I was getting eaten alive by mosquitos. About midnight, I flipped on my generator light and headed back to Wichita Falls. In the pitch black, I heard hoofprints clomping and running on both sides of the road surrounding me. I was in the middle of a herd of buffalos, and I could not see one of them.


I have spent time wandering, hiking, backpacking through Wichita Mountains Wildlife Refuge and the Charon Gardens Wilderness area. I woke one morning surrounded by wild buffalo. That same experience has been with the wild Longhorns too. Interesting experience.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Just looked up Wichita Mountains. What an amazing place. Are there any mtn bike trails outside of the Charon Gardens Wilderness Area?

ETA that I did some googling and it looks like all the good stuff is Wilderness designation, so closed to bikes. Beautiful place, though.


----------



## Jhu32 (Jun 27, 2015)

A few times I've been riding I came flying around a corner and there was a deer right in the middle of the trail. Luckily my brakes are good, I would've flown right into bambi and co. 

This is not mountain biking, but I was kayaking at our local lake and I got attacked by a swan multiple times, those things are scarier than they look!!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Ermine encounter - already in its winter white coat last weekend here in VT. Pretty bold and curious, he dove into the brush pile when my dog got too close, but then came back out for another look.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Really good shots there.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^ Really good shots there.


Yes indeed and a rare sight in winter white.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^^Thanks all, after missing a bear photo a few weeks ago (although I was busy making sure the dog did not chase it), I vowed to bring the camera every walk/ride, and it paid off!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Wandering along some back roads in Roosevelt National Forest in Northern Colorado


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Wandering along some back roads in Roosevelt National Forest in Northern Colorado
> 
> View attachment 1030322
> 
> ...


Nice!
All dressed in velvet.

Here's a few encounters around my area of Northern Colorado. Not while riding but just off or on the road.

On my to work one morning I had to stop and let this big boy have the right of way.






























































Turkey Vultures posing for a creepy Halloween shot. 









2 of 4 Bald Eagles dining on a Canadian Goose for Thangsgiving Dinner. :yikes:

This was on a frozen lake in the middle of town.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

I was checking my trail cam in the hidden clear cut which is roughly 3 miles behind a gate. You than go up thru a skid trail thru the timber to the ridge top and the clear cut is on the other side of the ridge. The cut is roughly 200 yards wide and almost a mile long. I entered the clear cut via the skid trail about 3 pm to check my camera and look for a buck. I went and sat down on a stump. Sunset is 4:00pm, right around 3:50 pm I hear a wolf howl. I than hear the same wolf howl again. So I howl back at it. That wolf responds, so I howl back, that one responds and another one howls in return. I than howl again, and the whole pack goes into a frenzy. This goes on for roughly 5 minutes. Than it goes quiet. I start making my way back to the clear cut entrance as I am losing light quickly. The moon comes out from behind the clouds and a wolf howls. I howl, and a wolf howls real close, it is coming in. I go back to my original spot and can only see maybe 100 yards thru my binoculars. To dark, I than make my way back to the clear cut entrance, and right at the entrance I howl, The original one howls back and the one that was coming in, howls right from where I started howling. The howls actually had a where are you sound to it. Pretty fricken cool. Basically howled back and forth for about 30-40 minutes. I just flat out ran out of daylight. I than walked the 10 minutes to my bike and road the 3 miles out with headlamps and bike lights.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Black Bears no big deal*

Saw these three this morning.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tim208 said:


> I was checking my trail cam in the hidden clear cut which is roughly 3 miles behind a gate. You than go up thru a skid trail thru the timber to the ridge top and the clear cut is on the other side of the ridge. The cut is roughly 200 yards wide and almost a mile long. I entered the clear cut via the skid trail about 3 pm to check my camera and look for a buck. I went and sat down on a stump. Sunset is 4:00pm, right around 3:50 pm I hear a wolf howl. I than hear the same wolf howl again. So I howl back at it. That wolf responds, so I howl back, that one responds and another one howls in return. I than howl again, and the whole pack goes into a frenzy. This goes on for roughly 5 minutes. Than it goes quiet. I start making my way back to the clear cut entrance as I am losing light quickly. The moon comes out from behind the clouds and a wolf howls. I howl, and a wolf howls real close, it is coming in. I go back to my original spot and can only see maybe 100 yards thru my binoculars. To dark, I than make my way back to the clear cut entrance, and right at the entrance I howl, The original one howls back and the one that was coming in, howls right from where I started howling. The howls actually had a where are you sound to it. Pretty fricken cool. Basically howled back and forth for about 30-40 minutes. I just flat out ran out of daylight. I than walked the 10 minutes to my bike and road the 3 miles out with headlamps and bike lights.


Very cool experience, thanks for sharing.

And where was this?



Wherewolf said:


> Saw these three this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1031999
> 
> ...


Great shots and the cubs are on their own come spring.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

Wherewolf said:


> Saw these three this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1031999
> 
> ...


My mountain biker tastes too bloody....my mountain biker tastes too fatty....my mountain biker tastes just right!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Those bears look fat and healthy, but waaaay to close for comfort. Great pics.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Being a mountain dweller, this was a new one for me.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Better than my first bear encounter.... I didn't know he was standing where he was, and he didn't know I was coming towards him...in the dark... all I knew was the boulder moaned in pain when I crashed into it and I was then too busy seeing ground-stars-ground-stars-ground-bush-stars as I tumbled down the trail. Bear went crashing off into the woods not to be encountered again (by me anyway).


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Rolling along the trail, minding my business, when from nowhere, something flashes by from above and to my left. I just caught it in my peripheral vision and initially, I thought a limb from a tree had fallen from above. I stopped and turned around on the trail to see this (roughly) 6 foot long snake in the lower branches of the tree I just brushed by. HOLY SH!T! A bull snake perhaps?

Sorry for the picture quality (blur), but this snake was trying desperately to get away from me as I took these few images.


----------



## Hang 21 (Dec 23, 2007)

^^ Tx rat snake


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Rolling along the trail, minding my business, when from nowhere, something flashes by from above and to my left. I just caught it in my peripheral vision and initially, I thought a limb from a tree had fallen from above. I stopped and turned around on the trail to see this (roughly) 6 foot long snake in the lower branches of the tree I just brushed by. HOLY SH!T! A bull snake perhaps?
> 
> Sorry for the picture quality (blur), but this snake was trying desperately to get away from me as I took these few images.
> 
> ...


LOL
I can see why you were startled. Where was this? That's no Bullsnake.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Hang 21 said:


> ^^ Tx rat snake


Where and when? Is that BCGB? Def looks rat snake-ish. Plus rat snakes grow long and don't mind climbing trees. Snaky snake must not have gotten the memo that s/he should be asleep right now. I'm going to do my best to forget I ever saw those photos.


----------



## db440 (Jul 1, 2014)

Holy crap, I had my best animal experience on the trail today. I rounded a corner and had a huge golden eagle fly from a juniper right in front of my face, maybe ten or fifteen feet away and ten feet of the ground. It had at least a six foot wingspan, maybe even seven, and might have been the biggest eagle i've ever seen. I stood there in awe and watched it fly away for a couple of minutes, just basking in it's awesomeness.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ I've never had that experience with an Eagle, but I have with a Great Horned Owl. Very cool opportunity!


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

That sir is awesome!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Saw this owl while out on a ride this afternoon


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Rewind...This a my encounter that I posted here about a year ago...*

I had a bizarre encounter with a possum several weeks ago. Most of you know what a possum looks like. But to me, they remind me of an overgrown Halloweenish, diseased and scary albino rat.

As I'm riding along I look to my left and I see a possum scurrying pretty fast on a diagonal line towards me in my direction of flow along an open, grassy area (Think about driving along a frontage road with a freeway on your left and the possum is exiting the freeway and approaching the frontage road that you're driving along.)

So this possum comes along to my immediate left and is now slightly ahead of me and running at my speed just to the left and parallel to the trail. As I'm watching him I stop pedaling as if to evaluate if he will past in front and across my path when he turns hard right across my path and he almost makes it across in front of me, but I run over its tail. This is all happening about 10 mph or so.

As I'm riding over its tail, it immediately (speed of light)) curls up and attacks the wheel and tire. (Now you have to picture this in your mind and grasp just how fast this takes place while I'm rolling along) The rotation of the front wheel immediately flings the pissed possum up off the front wheel and lands onto my right leg just below the knee. (again, think at the speed of light [joking] how quickly this takes place) Now my adrenaline instantly spikes into the stratosphere as this hissing, flinging, pissed off animal is clamoring for a purchase of my leg or anything it can get with teeth or claws into.

Without hesitation or any conscious thought, my leg and foot are out of the clips and as if punting a football I am ejecting this creature into space. There it goes about twenty feet to my forward right and it happened so fast that I pull to a stop and look around as if thinking "did that really just happen?"

It must have happened and I'm in cardio/adrenaline over-drive as I'm looking in the direction of where the recently ejected possum landed. I don't know how freaked out that possum was, but I can assure you that I was freaked out. I've never had an encounter like that before. And, seriously hope to not have another.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm just wondering why all the brown salamanders are walking to the right side of the trail in the morning... :skep:


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Cleared2land said:


> I had a bizarre encounter with a possum several weeks ago. Most of you know what a possum looks like. But to me, they remind me of an overgrown Halloweenish, diseased and scary albino rat.


Damn this made me laugh


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> *Rewind...This a my encounter that I posted here about a year ago...*
> 
> I had a bizarre encounter with a possum several weeks ago. Most of you know what a possum looks like. But to me, they remind me of an overgrown Halloweenish, diseased and scary albino rat.
> 
> ...


Oh man you handled that like a champ! Possums? I rather deal with just about any other creature than a Possum. They are disgusting! My Dalmatian grabbed one from the bushes one time and lucky it was a baby one, but man those things are the worst!


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Cleared2land said:


> The rotation of the front wheel immediately flings the pissed possum up off the front wheel and lands onto my right leg just below the knee.


C2L, kind of like this?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Not exactly...that creature (what ever that is) on that video was FAR more sedate than the one that latched on to my leg. It was a moment of awakening for me, quite unlike that lady. I was thrust into adrenaline overdrive.


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

Was coming back from a late night ride, nearly home. There is a railroad underpass, that allows you to go out to the trail. This was waiting for me as I was on my way out- Palestinian viper.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

I came across a large Coyote that was stalking five Wild Turkeys and didn't want to move. I got about fifty feet from him before he finally moved on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2016)

I encountered a Cougar once who had downed 5 Wild Turkeys. She scared me clean out of that bar.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Forster said:


> I encountered a Cougar once who had downed 5 Wild Turkeys. She scared me clean out of that bar.


But did you bag her????


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2016)

matuchi said:


> But did you bag her????


Nope, that's not part of running out of the bar.


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

animal encounters


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bike snob said:


> animal encounters


Most people would think that's a snake when actually it's a legless lizard.

It's called a "Glass Lizard".


----------



## Cdale Felix (Sep 7, 2013)

After a nice ride, I get back to the parking lot, and start loading my bike on the rack. Suddenly, I hear a wild turkey. I look behind me, and this SOB begins to charge towards me from across the parking lot. I run into my truck, and begins to nip at my front wheel. Then he did the same to the car parked next to me. Until he just got bored, and walked away into the woods.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Fear the Turkey.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

I counted 19! 19 deer tonight! Ah! ah..ah..


----------



## Shawnee 1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Possum is A-1 viper killer!


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

I was out on a solo night ride last autumn when I noticed a bat flying along with me just on the edge of my light cone. I glanced up and realized that he was not alone, there was an entire colony of what must have been over a dozen cruising along the trail with me. They tagged along for a couple hundred meters or so then dispersed into the woods. I also saw several deer and one porcupine that had not a care in the world that night, and heard a coywolf howling deeper in the woods. It was an awesome ride, I felt so fortunate to be sharing the forest with all of that wildlife that night.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Fear the Turkey.


LOL
Turkey Trot.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> LOL
> Turkey Trot.


Chase them or they'll chase you :lol:


----------



## felimen (Jun 24, 2010)

nothing like bombing down this trail come around this bend to bunny hop this sucker! No lie, no joke, right over heras he was stretched out moving across the trail hopped right over her, hit the brakes to go see what the hell I just hopped. Then realized how freaking cool it was!

Cannnnn youuuu diiig iiiiiit !


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ That rates!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ That rates!


Yes, and that's a great photo.


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

heading up a hill and came across this guy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MB_rider (Mar 19, 2016)

*Turtle!*








Found this turtle riding yesterday right in the middle of the trail. Probably around a 9 inch snapper. Didn't seem to excited about the picture haha.
BTW: Was wearing a helmet just took the picture with my gopro mounted on the helmet.


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

Ran over a 18 inch pacific rattler and the guy behind me hit him also , he was trying to coil when i hit it ...scary 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

I have encountered several Moose, Coyote, and black bears so far this season. I saw a Cougar last fall. I am a country boy so they don't bother me at all. But I really don't need to see any more pictures of snakes thank you very much.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Rattler last week, but a deer a few months ago..scared the crap outta me..6 prong..thing was just on trail..almost went OTB..


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

We have rattlesnakes, but I have never encountered one while riding. However, I have seen copperheads along the trail with some limited regularity.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

rlee said:


> I have encountered several Moose, Coyote, and black bears so far this season. I saw a Cougar last fall. I am a country boy so they don't bother me at all. But I really don't need to see any more pictures of snakes thank you very much.


Ditto!


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Very free range chickens - the nearest house was a good 200 yards away.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Them's trail chickens...not yard birds.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

That chicken would crack me up.

Looks like a brave buff orpington. Our's free range, but I'd say 50 yards at the most.


----------



## Raidmagic (Mar 7, 2016)

Met these guys a week or so ago. They were less than 100' off the trail just hanging out I stopped got some pics then pushed my bike out of the area as not to disturb them.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I saw 3 snakes today, but none of them
could kill you.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

This litter guy crossing the road.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Sometimes I park on a dirt road filled with potholes, the old stone jailhouses for the drunk migrant workers back in the day, that are now covered with gang graffiti, signs that say not thru traffic. It is in the middle of nowhere, I park my car where there is room for two cars, people dump brush and other litter there. I really do not like to park there, it is kind of spooky and I figure someone could sabotage my car and no one would ever see or hear them.

I went there yesterday and there is this babe laying on the top of her Mercedes SUV sunbathing and blasting rock music. She turned off her music and I talked to her for a little bit. I told my wife I would take me some time to recover from this(which is a really stupid thing to tell my wife). My wife asked me if she was good looking-I told her it did not matter she could have been ugly enough to curdle milk and I still may never recover from this.


----------



## hiphopopotamus (Feb 8, 2016)

Turkey chase yesterday, in what is starting to become a routine.

Then it cleared a steep downhill section by running down it so fast that it put me to shame.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

This is not a riding encounter, it's a work encounter, but it is an encounter, nonetheless.

Legal disclosure: No lizards were harmed during the course of the photo shoot.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Hawg said:


> This is not a riding encounter, it's a work encounter, but it is an encounter, nonetheless.
> 
> Legal disclosure: No lizards were harmed during the course of the photo shoot.


Looks like you are in a parking lot. Is that a lot lizard? I was wondering if I had just run across one of those the other day.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ is this a new type of poser?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

John Kuhl said:


> ^ is this a new type of poser?


Smells like it, huh?


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Sure does.


----------



## dw22107 (Jan 30, 2008)

Lots of wild life this past week. Can never get any pictures on the bike, they are usually gone by the time I stop. This week I saw 2 bears, Cat(didn't see a tail and it was out of there pretty quick) I think it was a mountain lion instead of bobcat. The picture of the bear is from yesterday when i was working from home. He may have been swimming or drinking at the creek/pond on the gold course below me. Coyote was at dusk, looking for the little fawns, house pets, rabbits or squirrels.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Almost ran over this guy on the trail today. It just stayed there, I thought it was dead til I saw it flicking it's tongue. Gopher snake right?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Almost ran over this guy on the trail today. It just stayed there, I thought it was dead til I saw it flicking it's tongue. Gopher snake right?


Yep, a Gopher Snake.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Coywolf? Direwolf? Werewolf?









5.10 for scale


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Dog


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

dog


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

or, chupacabra


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I think that "dog" needs a pedicure


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

This western prairie rattler was pretty irked that we disturbed his trail side nap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racnad (Jun 24, 2013)

I used to live in the desert where we sometimes saw rattlesnakes while riding. One evening I was in a wooded area near a river and slammed my brakes few away from a skunk that raised its rear at me. I thought that if I had been sprayed by a skunk, I would have called in sick the next day and told them I had been bitten by a rattlesnake.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

trail cam shot, but I do peddle to where I hike up to the camera.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

cycle
not big enough to be a wolf.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

kitty, kitty, kitty
Wonderful shot.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

He was comin' right at me, think I'll start packin' heat...just in case


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

*We had a close call last night with this guy.*








*He went after my buddy's bike*

















*Then after my buddy!!!*








*
Because we all stayed calm no one was hurt and he went on his way.*








I know many of you will say that snake is not even venomous and you are right but it is a member of the constrictor family and I have seen a constrictor fighting an alligator on YouTube. So we all need to be careful out there.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> *We had a close call last night with this guy.*
> View attachment 1073844
> 
> 
> ...


That there my friend is a docile Rosy Boa.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

DOCILE? Did you notice he went staight for the BLOOD red shoe?

This is a boa also btw


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

He didn't attack that shoe, he was just investigating the heat source he was sensing.

Loving the snake pics here, sadly I haven't seen anything good in over 2 yrs. Baby garters is about it. My biggest threat lately has just been skunks or hitting a raccoon 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> DOCILE? Did you notice he went staight for the BLOOD red shoe?
> 
> This is a boa also btw
> 
> View attachment 1073945


That's Rosys distant cousin 6 times removed and living in South America. Some of his friends have escaped to Florida to be with Rosy but haven't made it much further than the Everglades.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry I am not a herpetologist like you two. I know what I saw and I saw this constrictor snake attempt to subdue my buddy's bike and then head after my buddy, or at least the blood red shoe. May need to find a new riding area or have my buddy change the color of his shoes.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

I would get rid of any friends who attracted snakes like that.


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

Near some of the local trails =0


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

andersonsmog said:


> View attachment 1074031
> 
> 
> Near some of the local trails =0


That is a grand daddy of a Northern Pacific Rattlesnake. As big as they get.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> Sorry I am not a herpetologist like you two. I know what I saw and I saw this constrictor snake attempt to subdue my buddy's bike and then head after my buddy, or at least the blood red shoe. May need to find a new riding area or have my buddy change the color of his shoes.


And I think I'm the only one here that knew you were just joking this whole time. You know your snakes and you know that a Rosy Boa is docile. Yet you played these guys like a fiddle. :lol:


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

andersonsmog said:


> View attachment 1074031
> 
> 
> Near some of the local trails =0


HOLY CRAP!! That is about 6ft long!!
Definitely finding a new riding area!!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> HOLY CRAP!! That is about 6ft long!!
> Definitely finding a new riding area!!!


Don't sweat it. Only one in a million make it to that size with all the yahoos out there that kill rattlesnakes due to ignorance.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have been bluff charged by grizzlies, stalked by mountain lions, chased off more black bears than I can think of. The predators of the animal kingdom in north American do not bother me, but fock those snakes.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

4 black bears on today's ride, 1 with two cubs, then another that I came upon that was running down the trail, presumably alerted by my bell and running to get out of the way. Man, bell is sooo worth it.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

tim208 said:


> I have been bluff charged by grizzlies, stalked by mountain lions, chased off more black bears than I can think of. The predators of the animal kingdom in north American do not bother me, but fock those snakes.


I am with you. Bears,moose or cougars (4 legs or 2) don't bother me but those dam snakes..


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

rlee said:


> I am with you. Bears,moose or cougars (4 legs or 2) don't bother me but those dam snakes..


I'm the opposite, all the dangerous snakes I've met here in the SW deserts have given me plenty of fair warning and wanted nothing more than a bit of space between us. Bears on the other hand are often a lot bigger than me and also a sometimes unpredictable predator. Haven't seen any lions but if I do I hope it's from a distance.

I'll take my chances with snakes.


----------



## sennaster (Sep 21, 2006)

Always see deer, a fox occasionally, saw a black bear once in Pisgah running up the trail away from me, a lot of box turtles

I hate unexpectedly riding up on snakes. Usually they're just black snakes but occasionally in NC I've seen timber rattlesnake and copperheads are very common.

Saw this angry ass snapping turtle on the last ride .. He wasn't moving for anyone:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Don't care about snakes, they generally want NOTHING to do with you.

Mosquitoes and biting flies on the other hand...they want EVERYTHING to do with you.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I love all critters and enjoy all sightings, ^ except flying biting insects. Mosquitoes love me for some reason.:madman:

The main reason I can't wear a GoPro helmet cam. I love critters so much I'm constantly scanning my surrounding while I ride for any critter. Anyone viewing the footage would get a whiplash.

Nice Snapper and bear sightings. ^

My last Snapper sighting wasn't while riding but rather I saw a lady pointing at a very large one in her front yard. I pulled over and warned her to stand back. I then caught the turtle and put her in the bed of my truck. The plan was to drive her to the pond she wandered away from a street over. As I was driving I could hear her scratching around back there. Just as I looked in my right side mirror I noticed her climbing out. I made it to the shoulder just in time as she tumbled out onto the dirt. I caught her again and drove a short distance to the pond and released her.

I say "her" because the female Snapping Turtles wander quite aways away from their pond in the spring to dig a burrow and lay their eggs. obviously that's what she was doing.


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

Lots of encounters over the years, nothing as dramatic as bear and such. But plenty of fox, coyote, snakes, deer, etc. almost ran over a good sized copperhead that was stretched across the trail. I thought is was a stick. another time, a good sized 6 point buck was blocking the trail and wouldn't let me pass. i got off the bike and he started snorting and pawing the ground with his hoof. We had a staring contest for about 5 minutes until i just decides to turn around and go back the way i came.


----------



## DrumsXO (May 2, 2016)

I just barely avoided running this guy over today on the trail. Photographed him and nudged him with a really, really long stick to get him to move off the trail!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MASC1104 said:


> Lots of encounters over the years, nothing as dramatic as bear and such. But plenty of fox, coyote, snakes, deer, etc. almost ran over a good sized copperhead that was stretched across the trail. I thought is was a stick. another time, a good sized 6 point buck was blocking the trail and wouldn't let me pass. i got off the bike and he started snorting and pawing the ground with his hoof. We had a staring contest for about 5 minutes until i just decides to turn around and go back the way i came.


You backed down from a deer?

Oh dear!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

3 more bears today. 

I'm reaching critical mass here..


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Jayem said:


> 3 more bears today.
> 
> I'm reaching critical mass here..


Is this around or near Lake Tahoe?


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

Saw these guys on my ride today waited for them to wander off the ttail and waited a bit more, when i rode by where they went off surprise they were still right off the side all 4 stood up and watched as i passed


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ now that's an animal encounter  awesome and scary.


----------



## jonas_24112 (May 16, 2016)

*here's a nice little fella i ran into the other day*


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

That reminds me: I saw a viper crossing a dirt road, a couple of weeks ago. Didn't look very large.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I was riding through this tall grass last week, and I was worried about getting bit by a snake. I couldn't see much of anything beneath my pedals, apart from the tiny dirt path. I thought maybe I should have turned around but, then I accused myself of wimping out - so I kept riding. Do any of you carry a snake-bite antidote or does such a thing exist?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

BCTJ said:


> I was riding through this tall grass last week, and I was worried about getting bit by a snake. I couldn't see much of anything beneath my pedals, apart from the tiny dirt path. I thought maybe I should have turned around but, then I accused myself of wimping out - so I kept riding. Do any of you carry a snake-bite antidote or does such a thing exist?


I've never been too concerned about snake bites as long as I'm on the bike. We have plenty of rattlesnakes, copperheads and water moccasins.

Just ride.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I love all critters and enjoy all sightings, ^ except flying biting insects. Mosquitoes love me for some reason.:madman:
> 
> The main reason I can't wear a GoPro helmet cam. I love critters so much I'm constantly scanning my surrounding while I ride for any critter. Anyone viewing the footage would get a whiplash.
> 
> ...


That's a really good find DJ. Damn big one too!


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

BCTJ said:


> I was riding through this tall grass last week, and I was worried about getting bit by a snake. I couldn't see much of anything beneath my pedals, apart from the tiny dirt path. I thought maybe I should have turned around but, then I accused myself of wimping out - so I kept riding. Do any of you carry a snake-bite antidote or does such a thing exist?


Tall grass? 😂

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I guess the grass looks pretty short in the photo for some reason. The grass came up above my pedals and I couldn't see anything though.

Here's another photo in the same area - yes, there was an active fire range nearby - probably more dangerous than the snakes.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Oh just bustin' it's all relative. Grass and overgrowth get's pretty ridiculous here in the spring, but I'm sure it's worse in other places.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Spotted a salamander on our hike


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

You guys found a Red Spotted Newt in it's "Eft" stage Judy.
Despite the article mentioning Virginia, they are found all over Eastern North America.

Red-spotted Newt/Red Eft


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Thank you Eric for the link. It was the first time I had ever seen one that looked like that ... in the past I've spotted little red or black salamanders


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ericmopar said:


> You guys found a Red Spotted Newt in it's "Eft" stage Judy.
> Despite the article mentioning Virginia, they are found all over Eastern North America.
> 
> Red-spotted Newt/Red Eft


As a kid in upstate N.Y. I was a salamander / newt catching fool. That species was one of the ones I caught.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Spotted this guy yesterday sleeping under a tree. I pulled over and he spotted me. He sat up and then a couple other cars pulled over and that's when he walked away. A cinnamon Back Bear.







And then on the same drive I came across a Rocky Mountain Bighorn, Ram chasing a female Ewe around the cliffs. She was playing hard to get.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Love your pics DJ!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Love your pics DJ!


Thanks Licious, I wish I had a good camera. I just spotted this guy drying out his wings. I watched him for a good 10 minutes doing this. Turning his body towards the breeze. He was standing on a tree stump.

Double-crested Cormorant:



Turkey Vultures do the same thing in the morning hours. Spreading their wings out to dry them and to test the air currents for hot thermals to soar on. I spotted these 5 about a year ago putting on a creepy Halloween like display


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Wrong way on a one way trail. :nono:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

A1an said:


> Wrong way on a one way trail. :nono:
> 
> View attachment 1076130


LOL
Awesome!


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice 5+ foot snake resting on the trail on Saturday. Corn Snake, I think. Moved to the brush by the time I got my phone out. Then on Sunday, a nice big 10"-12" turtle on the trail. He/she wanted to bite us:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

A1an said:


> Wrong way on a one way trail. :nono:
> 
> View attachment 1076130


I have to ask, what does one do? ... myself turn around and screw the pic lol but in SoCal so that won't happen. Awesome though!


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Most of the time they are just about as startled as you are and they end up moving, jumping in the water, or whatever. After the initial Code Brown skid to stop and photo op, I inched forward a bit to see if he would turn and get off the trail since this trail is busy with other riders/runners and I thought it would be in everyone's best interest if it vacated the premises given his location right after a blind corner. It raised up as I crept forward and stood its ground so I turned around and bypassed using another trail.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A1an said:


> Most of the time they are just about as startled as you are and they end up moving, jumping in the water, or whatever. After the initial Code Brown skid to stop and photo op, I inched forward a bit to see if he would turn and get off the trail since this trail is busy with other riders/runners and I thought it would be in everyone's best interest if it vacated the premises given his location right after a blind corner. It raised up as I crept forward and stood its ground so I turned around and bypassed using another trail.


Good thing you spotted him first! Awesome encounter


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ He should have bunny hopped it.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

My sister here in Colorado had a near collision with a Mountain Goat the other day. She was riding her road bike around a concrete bike path in Frisco Colorado, near Copper Mountain. She was cruising along with a gentle grassy slope to her left that went down to a river and rocky jagged cliffs on her right. All of a sudden this white goat came running from her left just 20' in front of her and ran up the rocky cliffs. She said she about had a heart attack it happened so fast and he almost took her out. These goats are a rare sight and only live way up in the high country above tree line and rarely seen by humans.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I ran into two young moose the other day. Here's one of them. The other you can just see the legs...










While I stood 15 yards from the moose I kept on thinking how a couple of hikers had been charged by two moose in the same area just the prior week. 

In hindsight I was probably a bit too close to these cretinous creatures.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TheNormsk said:


> I ran into two young moose the other day. Here's one of them. The other you can just see the legs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I would agree considering the one in the photo is a yearling and it's protective mother was most certainly close by. Nice nature encounter though.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I came across one of those little guys running a mtb trail last week. He was having a hard time getting traction on the hardpack that had a dusting of fine sand. I encouraged him across so he wouldn't get run over by another runner or bike.

Came across a Brown Water Snake (?) and a whitetail deer my last ride on Saturday.

chaz


----------



## CyNil_Rider (May 21, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> S... A cinnamon Back Bear.
> 
> So is that like a brown black bear?
> Because brown IS the new black.
> ...


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Some bad luck...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

CyNil_Rider said:


> S... A cinnamon Back Bear.
> 
> So is that like a brown black bear?
> Because brown IS the new black.
> ...


It's a Black Bear. The species has two color variations. One is black and the other is blond which is commonly referred to as a Cinnamon Black Bear.


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

Had an encounter last year with a spotted fawn, most likely just a few days old. I had stopped by the side of the road in the Wheeler Wildlife Refuge for a rest and it just walked out of the soybeans to me and started licking the salty sweat from my leg. Looked for the doe, expecting to get my butt kicked, but she never raised her head. Last week I saw a mink on the trail behind my house. I didn't know we still had them in Alabama. And I'm always on the lookout for gators. I see tracks on the refuge but haven't been fortunate enough to see one yet.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*Snake!*

Rode my cyclocross bike to my local singletrack, part of a National Recreation Area (Chattahoochee River) that connects to a multi-use path that follows along a stream to another section of the NRA. Coming back up the path, I rounded a corner to see a group of people stopped in the trail, "snake" they yelled. It took her awhile to pull herself across, 5-6ft and with a meal half way down or pregnant?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

chazpat said:


> Rode my cyclocross bike to my local singletrack, part of a National Recreation Area (Chattahoochee River) that connects to a multi-use path that follows along a stream to another section of the NRA. Coming back up the path, I rounded a corner to see a group of people stopped in the trail, "snake" they yelled. It took her awhile to pull herself across, 5-6ft and with a meal half way down or pregnant?
> 
> View attachment 1083762


Looks like a rat or corn snake with a meal in it's belly. Pregnant snakes are fatter in the back half of the body, evenly.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah, I told the kids it was probably a kitten.

jk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Cats n Snakes... May the Force be with You Kitty*


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> Looks like a rat or corn snake with a meal in it's belly. Pregnant snakes are fatter in the back half of the body, evenly.


So are you saying it could be a rat snake with a rat in its belly? Or a corn snake with an ear of corn in its belly?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So are you saying it could be a rat snake with a rat in its belly? Or a corn snake with an ear of corn in its belly?


Chipotle in it's stomach.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Ha! That's on the mark. Eating a Chipotle burrito makes me look like that too.


----------



## vaer (Aug 3, 2015)

We found this ferocious beast in crockett hills yesterday. About half the size of a golf ball.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Texas Long Horns ^
Not wild but certainly an impressive species.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

vaer said:


> We found this ferocious beast in crockett hills yesterday. About half the size of a golf ball.


This looks like a baby Kangaroo Rat. Pretty funny watching them jump.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

From a gravel ride back in the spring...Ankole-Watusi Cattle in SW MO.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

A kingsnake from a ride the other day, barely got the camera out in time.


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

Couple weeks ago I went back home and rode a local trail with my father. There was a copperhead (at least I think it was, didn't want to get too close) in the trail when we were on the return trip.








Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DanInVA said:


> Couple weeks ago I went back home and rode a local trail with my father. There was a copperhead (at least I think it was, didn't want to get too close) in the trail when we were on the return trip.
> View attachment 1084224
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yes that's a Copperhead, great shot.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Not exactly an animal encounter, but a riding buddy stepped on an underground yellow jackets nest on a ride tonight and got approx 10 stings for his trouble...

For real animals, multiple black snakes in the trail over the last week.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I hate those damn yellow jackets.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Not as bad as Yellow Jackets, but kick this swarm of bees, and you might be in for some sprinting.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Don't have a photo, but riding the Italian Canyon Loop in the Boggy Draw Trail System above Dolores, CO last week, pretty sure I saw a mountain lion paw print in the soft dirt. 

Didn't stop to check closely, because I didn't want to know. That's just one of those places -- you know they are around, you just can't see them, and hope you don't.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Not a bike ride but pretty cool.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

Ran into this guy this morning.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

...Mark... said:


> Ran into this guy this morning.


Well he looks like he wasn't injured.


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

chazpat said:


> Well he looks like he wasn't injured.


 Not at all. He just didn't GAF that I was 15 feet away. 😄


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

...Mark... said:


> Not at all. He just didn't GAF that I was 15 feet away. 😄


Does the little guy still have fawn spots on his shoulders? S/he looks young.


----------



## ...Mark... (Feb 17, 2016)

June Bug said:


> Does the little guy still have fawn spots on his shoulders? S/he looks young.


You can barley see them. If you look hard enough at the second pic you can see his mom right over his hip to the left of the tree in the distance.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

A different kind of animal encounter: we missed each other by a looong time, I think.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*My Terrifying Encounter With an Animal...*


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1085503


Oh the horror!


----------



## jgdblue (Apr 24, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> Not as bad as Yellow Jackets, but kick this swarm of bees, and you might be in for some sprinting.
> 
> View attachment 1084436


I wonder what that owl did to those bees.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Scary stuff C2L ^

Yesterday I came across a Mallard hen and her two yearling ducklings. As I was shooting a male Ruby Throated hummingbird came in to camera view.

This is being discussed in another thread as well. I just wanted to get some more opinions on this. I'm thinking I just set a world record in nature photography by capturing a Mallard duck and a hummingbird in the same shot.  Has it been done before?

Opinions..


----------



## Car (Apr 15, 2014)

That's the second time they've blocked this path. The cygnets aren't frightened either, even with yelling and wild arm gestures.


----------



## Bhamss (Dec 23, 2014)

stopped to take of pic of this cool ass mushroom that was like a foot high and saw this guy in the middle of the trail. Not sure what kind of snake it is. gopher corn? I was riding French Creek in PA


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Diamond back love. Found this guys on a morning ride in Bidwell park, Chico ca.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Black bear at Twin Lakes in Mount Lassen.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Close encounter with butterball turkey on my trip to Puerto Rico.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Maybe an Eastern Hognose? How long was it? They like to eat toads so maybe he was waiting for one to come along and sit on that toadstool.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

chazpat said:


> Maybe an Eastern Hognose? How long was it? They like to eat toads so maybe he was waiting for one to come along and sit on that toadstool.


Yeah, Hognose is what I was thinking, too.

EDIT: confirmed! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*I guess there's no takers on my Mallard Duck & Hummingbird taken in the same photo up there. ^^^^^^^* 

In the meantime here's two seperate Black Bear sightings I've had this past month.

One was a Cinnamon Black Bear, blond in color which is just a color variation of the Back Bear species.


----------



## Bhamss (Dec 23, 2014)

chazpat said:


> Maybe an Eastern Hognose? How long was it? They like to eat toads so maybe he was waiting for one to come along and sit on that toadstool.


Not sure if you were replying to my post but yea he was a young guy. Maybe a foot long but healthy. Nice and thick.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

bumped into 4 bull elk this morning on my way to check my trail cam. 
Here are 2 shots that show the size difference between a wolf and a coyote. you can use the same bush for reference.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

On my morning run.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Bhamss said:


> stopped to take of pic of this cool ass mushroom that was like a foot high and saw this guy in the middle of the trail. Not sure what kind of snake it is. gopher corn? I was riding French Creek in PA
> 
> View attachment 1086392
> View attachment 1086393


I think that is a milk snake. Your picture looks more like the milk snakes I have seen than this DEP link. DEEP: Eastern Milk Snake


----------



## Bhamss (Dec 23, 2014)

misterbill said:


> I think that is a milk snake. Your picture looks more like the milk snakes I have seen than this DEP link. DEEP: Eastern Milk Snake


Hmmm thanks for the guess but I am not feeling the milk snake. Aren't th always banded colors of some sort? And this is not really looking like any pic of milk snake I have seen


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Hard to say. That's a cool looking snake, regardless. 
If I remember right, milk snakes are part of the king snake family, whose appearance can vary wildly. They can be brightly colored with a variety of bands and patterns, or mostly black, like this one I ran across on a rail trail last week.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Bhamss said:


> Hmmm thanks for the guess but I am not feeling the milk snake. Aren't th always banded colors of some sort? And this is not really looking like any pic of milk snake I have seen


It's an Eastern Hognose. Take it from a Herp nerd (me).


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> *I guess there's no takers on my Mallard Duck & Hummingbird taken in the same photo up there. ^^^^^^^*


I see your duck and hummingbird and counter with a duck hanging out with a turtle.

Ok, ok; I was kayaking rather than mountain biking.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

misterbill said:


> I think that is a milk snake. Your picture looks more like the milk snakes I have seen than this DEP link. DEEP: Eastern Milk Snake


That DEP ^ link is exactly like the many many Eastern Milk Snakes I've caught when I was a kid in upstate N.Y. Flip him over and check out the black and white big square checkerboard pattern. A very unique under belly.



Hawg said:


> It's an Eastern Hognose. Take it from a Herp nerd (me).


Hawg is correct and obviously beat me to it ..again.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> I see your duck and hummingbird and counter with a duck hanging out with a turtle.
> 
> Ok, ok; I was kayaking rather than mountain biking.
> 
> View attachment 1087189


Nice! And just as unique of an encounter. I'm guilty also for not taking that duck hummingbird combo while riding. Just happened upon them strolling through a mountain town.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tim208 said:


> bumped into 4 bull elk this morning on my way to check my trail cam.
> Here are 2 shots that show the size difference between a wolf and a coyote. you can use the same bush for reference.


Cool shots.


----------



## Bhamss (Dec 23, 2014)

Hawg said:


> It's an Eastern Hognose. Take it from a Herp nerd (me).


cool thanks. first one I have seen in the wild. seen copperheads garters water.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I built a trail at home, I see this animal almost every day. Not sure what it is called but I believe that it eats money.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

We have equine friends and they feed their horses money. Lot's of it. An insane amount based on my non-equine interests.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> We have equine friends and they feed their horses money. Lot's of it. An insane amount based on my non-equine interests.


And the money flows out as fast as it goes in.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Good way of stating that fact!


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

No picture.... But I run into three wild.... teenagers smoking pot right in the middle of the trail this afternoon......


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

scoobiemario said:


> No picture.... But I run into three wild.... teenagers smoking pot right in the middle of the trail this afternoon......


 I was at a race a few years ago and we came upon a couple dudes and their 4 kids having a fire and drinking beer.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

misterbill said:


> I built a trail at home, I see this animal almost every day. *Not sure what it is called but I believe that it eats money.*
> View attachment 1087271


Eats money, poops money. I love the way horses smell, I love their beautiful liquid eyes and their velvety noses. I love the way they nuzzle my pocket for a treat. I especially love that they are not mine, but belong to family members, and I take care of them for a few weeks at a time while they (family members) are on vacation. Yup, just load all of your treasure in a wheelbarrow and wheel it around to the feed store, the vet and the farrier. This does not include the cost of the big V8 truck and trailer to haul the horses around to wherever horses might need to go.

Two wheels might dump you off but won't bite or kick.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

June Bug said:


> I love the way horses smell, I love their beautiful liquid eyes and their velvety noses. I love the way they nuzzle my pocket for a treat.


I unfortunately do not share this view. I was brought up on a dairy farm, if a cow ever threw their head up in the air and ran sideways you would probably get hurt. I can count on one hand the times a cow did this to me in 30 years. Almost every time I led a horse out to the paddock they would throw their heads up in the air and run sideways, or a full rear and run backwards. My internal wisdom told me I was going to die every time I put my hand on a lead rope. Guess who was the biggest and strongest person on the farm and was the one who was strong enough to handle the 'crazy horses'. Guess who remembers getting dragged across the driveway on his face.

Cows do not kick each other. Cows do not kick out fence rails, or kick out one inch thick oak stall walls. If you picked up a cows hoof you would get kicked(they do not seem to like that). I have to walk into a stall with an animal that kicks and breaks everything that it gets near, pick up its hoof and put my head between its hoof and the wall to pick out its feet? The funny part is it was my idea to jackhammer out the dairy barn floor and build horse stalls. We were boarding 26 horses, had four people teaching riding lessons and we still spent more than we earned. I call it 'self consuming income'.

There is a comment on another topic about how to become a millionaire, I was always told that referred to horse farm owners. How to become a millionaire horse farm owner. Start with 2 million.

[edit]
My wife says that I am too negative. I should remember the reason we never closed down the business was because of all of the happy neighborhood kids that would come and laugh and smile with all of their friends. I should remember the only boy that we had came there with his pony, and after only three riding lessons(he was self taught before)beat a bunch of snot nose pony club girls in a horse show. His mom and my wife sat there watching him saying "Look at him! Look at him! He is going to win this!!!"


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Not my video... but breathtaking encounter


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> Not my video... but breathtaking encounter


Oh, that is amazing!

chaz


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

I was exploring new territory today, when I heard a loud crashing noise. Two very small bears were climbing a tree less than a hundred feet in front of me. The mother was a little more than a hundred feet away. I talked to them loudly. I said "GOOD BOYS CLIMBING THE TREE!" several times while turning and walking away.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

I watch U sleep.








(FWIW it was a young deer; still had spots!  )


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

misterbill said:


> I was exploring new territory today, when I heard a loud crashing noise. Two very small bears were climbing a tree less than a hundred feet in front of me. The mother was a little more than a hundred feet away. I talked to them loudly. I said "GOOD BOYS CLIMBING THE TREE!" several times while turning and walking away.


Do you think the little bears thought you were their daddy as you complemented them?  Typical father complementing and young ones and then walking away to leave the hard work up to momma bear.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Do you think the little bears thought you were their daddy as you complemented them?  Typical father complementing and young ones and then walking away to leave the hard work up to momma bear.


I think that I was thinking that they would understand what I meant by saying that. I was very proud of them for their quick thinking and their escape from danger.

What I have really been pondering all week is(you did ask what I was thinking right?) why I am not at all afraid of bears, but I am deathly afraid of horses. Only thing I can think of is that I have never had my elbow dislocated by a bear, and I have never seen my wife get trampled under the feet of a bear.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

misterbill said:


> I am deathly afraid of horses. Only thing I can think of is that I have never had my elbow dislocated by a bear, and I have never seen my wife get trampled under the feet of a bear.


I'm not an equine person at all, but I grew up around them. I had a horse step on my toes (i was wearing sneakers) and I intuitively pushed on the animal to move him off of my toes and he flinched and jumped and that took three toe nails right off in one move.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

misterbill said:


> I think that I was thinking that they would understand what I meant by saying that. I was very proud of them for their quick thinking and their escape from danger.
> 
> What I have really been pondering all week is(you did ask what I was thinking right?) why I am not at all afraid of bears, but I am deathly afraid of horses. Only thing I can think of is that I have never had my elbow dislocated by a bear, and I have never seen my wife get trampled under the feet of a bear.


No, I wasn't asking what you were thinking [obviously you weren't] just laughing at what you said. I'm not afraid of bears or horses. I respect what they can do and the power they have. Like C2L below, damn that sounds painful.

With your response I couldn't help but be reminded of this lady. Talking to the bear like its a human and it understands the words you're saying. ut::lol::lol:

Your response not nearly as bad but pretty funny. 








Cleared2land said:


> I'm not an equine person at all, but I grew up around them. I had a horse step on my toes (i was wearing sneakers) and I intuitively pushed on the animal to move him off of my toes and he flinched and jumped and that took three toe nails right off in one move.


Ouch! < a bit more than ouch I assume.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

That was too painful to listen to all the way through. The bear spray did work as a repellent, so there's that.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

June Bug said:


> That was too painful to listen to all the way through. The bear spray did work as a repellent, so there's that.


Oh man you missed all the good stuff. Give it another go, it will give you a sense of pride knowing you have more common sense than her.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I had a great day way up high in the mountains. I was going to go above tree line to 12,000 feet but realized I didn't have the fuel after I had passed the last gas station, duh! So I turned off towards a special lake I know about which I think is at 11,000 feet and still within the tree line. I came across 4 separate species sightings all within 1/2 mile each other.

First sighting was 2 female [cow] Elk standing in the stream just off the road.















After that I drove up about a quarter mile and came upon a female [cow] Moose and her calf. That is a rare sight in most of the state.























After that sighting I drove another 1/4 mile and came across a female [doe] Mule Deer and her twin yearlings. Also standing in the river, then they scurried up and crossed the road. Luckily the only car coming saw them in time and stopped.























And then after that sighting I drove up to the lake another couple of miles and then did a U turn and as I passed the pond where the Moose were and about another 1/4 mile I came upon a big Bull Elk just 30' off the road.
















All these sightings were in a 1/2 an hour time span. I had sensory overload.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow DJ, you scored!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Wow DJ, you scored!


On the way home I was hoping for a bighorn and a bear sighting to make it a Grand Slam.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

You need to see a mountain lion for it to be
a grand slam.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

My wife saw this fellow while walking near our house. In the foreground you can see where he's been digging. Lots of recent rain has made life easy for the echnidas around here.

I don't see them very often, probably once every few years.



Tim


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

John Kuhl said:


> You need to see a mountain lion for it to be
> a grand slam.


Been there, done that. Sighting one is good for getting an adrenaline rush!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Wombat said:


> My wife saw this fellow while walking near our house. In the foreground you can see where he's been digging. Lots of recent rain has made life easy for the echnidas around here.
> 
> I don't see them very often, probably once every few years.
> 
> Tim


Super Kool!


----------



## thumbprinter (Aug 29, 2009)

riding up a gravel road on the way to do some trail work the other day, a medium sized elk crossed the road in front of us, then stopped halfway up the hill on the side of the road. we stopped and had a staring contest for a few minutes before moving on.

on the way out my friend says 'see that owl?' i'm all 'what owl' and all of a sudden its flying right over/in front of us. very cool.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

thumbprinter said:


> r
> on the way out my friend says 'see that owl?' i'm all 'what owl' and all of a sudden its flying right over/in front of us. very cool.


I have experienced EXACTLY the same situation with an owl, but at night with lights. Yes, very cool!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I've never seen a mountain lion in the wild. Would love to some
day. Hopefully it won't want me for lunch.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> I have experienced EXACTLY the same situation with an owl, but at night with lights. Yes, very cool!


Yep same here. I was dove hunting years ago [I haven't done any hunting in 30 years or so] and walking in a clearing between two hedge rows of trees. About 20' space to walk in. All of a sudden a huge Great Horned Owl swooped down out of a tree straight in front of me about 50' away. She then leveled out to 4' off the ground coming right at me. I froze in shock as she flew straight at me and then at the last second veered slightly to my right and went by missing me by about a foot.

Completely silent flying but I felt the rush of wind as she went by. I could have reached out and grabbed a wing she was that close. I say she because I'm sure she was protecting a nest. Scared the crap out of me it happened so fast. Awesone memory though.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

On the way to the trails, we spotted these lovely chickens and their bodyguard duck. The big duck was protective of his little buddies... as we tried to get a closer pic, the duck started hissing, and rustled his jimmies


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> On the way to the trails, we spotted these lovely chickens and their bodyguard duck. The big duck was protective of his little buddies... as we tried to get a closer pic, the duck started hissing, and rustled his jimmies
> 
> View attachment 1092204


LOL
Great description Judy.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Yard birds.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Beep Beep!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*Baby in a box*

Came across this little guy (or maybe gal, didn't get a look at its eyes) at Rope Mill in Canton, GA. I've seen a number of box turtles the last couple of months but this is the first juvenile.


----------



## DyrtGear (Sep 9, 2016)

I have had the chance to see quite a few things while riding (gators, iguana's, water moccasin, bobcat) but the most memorable was on a ride in the blue ridge mountains in GA. I was riding in the woods and I saw a huge eastern diamond back rattle snake curled sunning in a ray of light shining through the trees. I would have been such a perfect picture but unfortunately I could not convince myself to turn around to take one .


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DyrtGear said:


> I have had the chance to see quite a few things while riding (gators, iguana's, water moccasin, bobcat) but the most memorable was on a ride in the blue ridge mountains in GA. I was riding in the woods and I saw a huge eastern diamond back rattle snake curled sunning in a ray of light shining through the trees. I would have been such a perfect picture but unfortunately I could not convince myself to turn around to take one .


I've lived in north Georgia over 40 years and only saw a rattlesnake once, a timber rattler up at Cloudland Canyon. My folks just bought a cabin up in Blueridge, GA so I'll be hitting the trails there soon. I'm ok with not seeing rattlesnakes.


----------



## DyrtGear (Sep 9, 2016)

chazpat said:


> I've lived in north Georgia over 40 years and only saw a rattlesnake once, a timber rattler up at Cloudland Canyon. My folks just bought a cabin up in Blueridge, GA so I'll be hitting the trails there soon. I'm ok with not seeing rattlesnakes.


You know in looking it up, it must have been a timber rattle snake. Looks like eastern don't make it up that far. Whatever it was, it was good size! Trails in Blueridge are fun. I was just visiting and wish I had time to ride more of them. Hope you get a chance to and have fun.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Almost ran over a squirrel today. Really unusual because I rarely see animals. My grunting and labored huffing and puffing from smoking usually clears the path for miles.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Yard birds.


Showing your age.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ great group. Some of the best leads ever played for them.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

John Kuhl said:


> ^ great group. Some of the best leads ever played for them.


I agree unfortunately half the people in this thread are lost at the reference. Too young to know.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I agree unfortunately half the people in this thread are lost at the reference. Too young to know.


Well, the train kept a rollin&#8230;

Now half the people will not get that reference at all and many more will think "what does Aerosmith have to do with this?"


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Well, the train kept a rollin&#8230;
> 
> Now half the people will not get that reference at all and many more will think "what does Aerosmith have to do with this?"


LOL
Even sadder is most don't even remember old Aerosmith remakes from the old Yard Birds.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> LOL
> Even sadder is most don't even remember old Aerosmith remakes from the old Yard Birds.


"Steven Tyler? You mean that old guy from America's Got Talent? He was in a band?"


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> "Steven Tyler? You mean that old guy from America's Got Talent? He was in a band?"


Dude looks like a lady.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Steven Tyler once heard a song on the radio and liked it so much he told the rest of the band they should do a cover of it. Joe Perry told him that is our song you f***head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

Water moccasin a couple weeks ago while riding with my daughter on the Wheeler Wildlife Refuge. Otherwise nothing but squirrels, chipmunks and armadillos on the trails. I'll start seeing more turkeys and deer as the temps drop.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

We took the dog with us last night on our ride and a large doe ran across the road about 30' ahead of us. We rarely see deer in this part of So Cal so it was pretty cool to see. The dog started after the doe, first one he has ever seen, but returned when I recalled him. Very proud of him. Sorry not pics of the deer.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Took a drive into the mountains today.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

And because this site won't let you put more than one video in a post.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Too wet to ride so I ran 11+ km and encountered a tree filled with turkey vultures


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Saw a rabbit today, freaked me out man.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Licious, nice vulture tree.:thumbsup:

I had a similar sighting about a year ago. Right as I was entering one of my go to trailheads early in the morning.

Creepy Halloween photo..


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2016)

Shark said:


> Saw a rabbit today, freaked me out man.


Pics or it didn't happen.  Was it one of these?






Because that would freak me out too.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Licious, nice vulture tree.:thumbsup:
> 
> I had a similar sighting about a year ago. Right as I was entering one of my go to trailheads early in the morning.
> 
> ...


Yes it was creepy...! The previous day (Saturday) we spotted a great blue heron (not so creepy  )


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

This little guy is a Sultana Crab. There were thousands rolling little balls of sand. Had to be careful not to run them over


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Cell phone cameras are great, but not very good for taking photos of a bobcat in the shadows while crossing the road about 100 yards away. It was a big one too!


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

I had a squirrel attack my front wheel on Friday. I was cruising along the trail when he came and ran right into the side of the wheel then turned around and ran off. All I can assume is he watched Monty Python and the Holy Grail the night before and thought he was a white rabbit. 

Glad he ran into the spokes and didn't get his head between them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Forster said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.  Was it one of these?
> View attachment 1100357
> Because that would freak me out too.


Yes, I'm pretty sure it was dressed like a clown!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Out grinding gravel on my cyclocross bike this afternoon. Had one small dog chase me for about ten yards, rode past pastures with cows, horses and goats, and came up on this fellow rutting through the leaves about six feet away from me. I've never seen one in the wild before. Apparently they are common in middle and south Georgia but have spread northward.

Weird critter!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2016)

chazpat said:


> Out grinding gravel on my cyclocross bike this afternoon. Had one small dog chase me for about ten yards, rode past pastures with cows, horses and goats, and came up on this fellow rutting through the leaves about six feet away from me. I've never seen one in the wild before. Apparently they are common in middle and south Georgia but have spread northward.
> 
> Weird critter!
> 
> ...


 Never seen one alive in the wild, seldom seen one without a Lonestar bottle in it's hands/paws.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Too wet for the trails, but did a ride on country roads in the Texas Hill Country on Saturday. Saw a flock of 13 wild turkeys and then realized what looked like weird thin stumps sticking up above the top of the grass nearby were the heads of 20 or 30 more wild turkeys. Also saw a big hawk perched on top of a tree.

Also saw some elk who looked like they would rather be 1000 miles further north and, for exotics, we rode past a herd of axis deer.

Scrolled past guard duck post this morning and it reminded me of the L'il Guard Duck character in the Pearls Before Swine comic strip. 


cyclelicious said:


> On the way to the trails, we spotted these lovely chickens and their bodyguard duck. The big duck was protective of his little buddies... as we tried to get a closer pic, the duck started hissing, and rustled his jimmies
> 
> View attachment 1092204


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

Saw this Sunday - not what you want to see on the trail.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Ferrell Hog?


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks like dinner to me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

John Kuhl said:


> Looks like dinner to me.


Just in time for the Holidays.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^Sure, a little ham to go along with the turkey.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Ran across a few Javalina while spinning a few 4x4 roads in southern New Mexico over the Turkey days. While sighting them isn't all that rare, getting a decent photo of them is.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ good shots.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

John Kuhl said:


> ^ good shots.


Yes, some more ham. A bit tougher than norm I would imagine. Good stuff C2L.

I've had two days of great wildlife sightings.

Yesterday 2 HUGE elk with a flock of wild turkeys roaming amongst them. This cabin owner apparently puts out feed that attracts both species. Also yesterday a couple of Big Horn sheep.

























































^^^ All that was yesterday.

Today I saw two Bald Eagles and mangaged to get a short video of one.

Skip to 1:00 for less boredom.

Video >


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^^Awesome!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Everyone, let meet at DJ's for good beer, a ride and some wildlife viewing.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've had two days of great wildlife sightings.
> 
> Yesterday 2 HUGE elk with a flock of wild turkeys roaming amongst them. This cabin owner apparently puts out feed that attracts both species.


I think it's illegal in CO to feed like that and supposedly very bad for deer/elk if it's the wrong type of food for the time of year.



> "The digestive systems of free-ranging elk and deer are not able to use artificial feed efficiently. Fruit and grains are not a normal part of a deer's diet and can be extremely difficult for deer to digest. Their rumens need time to adjust to a high carbohydrate diet, and they can die from rumen acidosis when experiencing a rapid transition from normal forage to fruit or grain. "


----------



## BikingViking49 (Nov 29, 2016)

*Moose Taco*

This was my most memorable animal encounter in Anchorage's Kincaid Park a few summers back. Flying down the toilet bowl section right into a blind turn to find these two.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

BikingViking49 said:


> This was my most memorable animal encounter in Anchorage's Kincaid Park a few summers back. Flying down the toilet bowl section right into a blind turn to find these two.


Lucky she didn't get up and stomp into a dirt spot....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BikingViking49 said:


> This was my most memorable animal encounter in Anchorage's Kincaid Park a few summers back. Flying down the toilet bowl section right into a blind turn to find these two.


A mother moose who just calfed. Scary scenario, she may have been too tired to defend but by the looks of your front wheel you may have applied your brakes too hard.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

6thElement said:


> I think it's illegal in CO to feed like that and supposedly very bad for deer/elk if it's the wrong type of food for the time of year.


I think they only feed the wild turkeys.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I think they only feed the wild turkeys.


I think I almost ran into his cousin yesterday.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

6thElement said:


> I think I almost ran into his cousin yesterday.


So where were you?


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

That picture was the top of PickNSledge in Apex.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Big coyote on lake Marie road. No time for a picture. It was beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

Superleo said:


> Is thread is awesome. Would love to know where you guys live to see these things. Here in Miami all I see are iguanas and a shitload of bugs


IGUANAS! That would totally be awesome!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Some evening rides have yielded sightings of bobcats and coyotes. Always a treat to stop and watch them when they elect to be seen.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

Years ago I had a 15.8 mile commute from Redwood City, CA to SFO. Got close to the bay for much of the time on sparsely traveled frontage roads and multi use trails. Commuter heaven!
One time Momma duck was crossing with her brood. The the last one stumbled and I had to nail the brakes. Momma duck was NOT happy. I didn't know how fast that old Marin would accelerate till then! Darn good thing I'd shifted down and was still clipped in...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice shot C2L ^

Caught this bachelor herd last week.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

black bear on a double black diamond ski run 20+ years ago when riding ski hills wasnt a thing.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice shot C2L ^
> 
> Caught this bachelor herd last week.
> 
> View attachment 1117814


Bachelor herd...that's good. Great shot to grab three bucks together.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Cleared2land said:


> Bachelor herd...that's good. Great shot to grab three bucks together.


For the food, but they are so cute. I get deer in my backyard all the time, I cant even think of killing them.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> Bachelor herd...that's good. Great shot to grab three bucks together.





matt4x4 said:


> For the food, but they are so cute. I get deer in my backyard all the time, I cant even think of killing them.


I was not making reference to shooting them! A great CAMERA SHOT.

Around here, the bucks tend to travel solo. You don't see them together very often.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> I was not making reference to shooting them! A great CAMERA SHOT.
> 
> Around here, the bucks tend to travel solo. You don't see them together very often.


Oh the internet...can always lead to a three's company episode lol..


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

They do travel together right after mating season. They have no interest in the does anymore and they don't care about appossing male competition. Although it is rare to catch a herd of deer bucks together they do travel that way on occasion.

Speaking of which last summer I happened upon a bachelor herd of 8 Rams / Rocky Mountain Bighorn. After the first sighting I knew the area they frequented and had several sightings throughout the summer. Normally there's one big Ram and several Ewes together. And a mix of smaller males. This herd was a rare sight. Although I saw this same herd in the same area two years prior only once. Two years later they were a pretty common sight for most of the summer.









And then there's these two HUGE bull elk hanging together. This is right after the rutting season. During the rutt they would be fighting and competing against eachother for right to a herd of females. After the rutt they just travel together without a care.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I had a Bald Eagle sighting yesterday morning on my way to work, see video. Then late today one flew across the highway right in front of me. Two Bald Eage sightings in two days. I'll keep my eyes open tomorrow.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

Some truly lucky people here to see such magnificent wildlife. Ain't that what MTB is all about?
I'm lucky to live in the country. My daily fun ride includes a dog that at first wanted a piece of my leg. Now he wants a pet. It's about half way and I, uh, HAVE to stop for, uh........recovery. Yeah, that's it. Yeah.
It also includes a horse always watching me ride by. Quite often the smell of cow poo sneaks in. Early morning rides lead to me hearing a few roosters. These would be things missed in a motorized vehicle. And part of my route includes single track even a Jeep couldn't manage.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Wild Hogs On The Trail Today*


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Ham anyone?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

John Kuhl said:


> Ham anyone?


I said, and I quote "yum" right after he posted that and some super power deleted my post.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I said, and I quote "yum" right after he posted that and some super power deleted my post.


No one deleted your post. Your "yum" comment is in this thread (post #88)...I also posted these same photos there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2017)

Cleared2land said:


> No one deleted your post. Your "yum" comment is in this thread (post #88)...I also posted these same photos there.


 Aliens moved DJ's comment? Awesome.


----------



## mattyice (Dec 31, 2015)

John Kuhl said:


> Ham anyone?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> No one deleted your post. Your "yum" comment is in this thread (post #88)...I also posted these same photos there.


I was just testing you.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I passed a coyote driving into work this morning. I would have snapped a photo, but, I was driving.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Little friend on the trail...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

C2L- Cool pic of the wild pigs! Wild hogs were seen couple years ago in our area (i'm guessing that they escaped their confinement) They are regarded as invasive and the police ended up shooting them.

BCTJ- We spotted a coywolf (larger than a coyote) on the trail this weekend. I believe it was tracking a deer because it was moving so fast. We tried to snap several pics but it darted through the trees I did manage to get a good pic a couple weeks ago of a pair in a field.

A couple weeks ago








There is a coywolf somewhere in this pic! 








HTR4EVR- It's early in the season so we won't be seeing turtles yet. But I do , they are sometimes trying to cross roads. I've saved a number of them from getting run over but I always feel sad when I find I find one that gets hit


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Saw this little guy on the trail today. Horny toad.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

I see quite a few domestic critters on my daily fun ride. There's this beautiful bay that started looking at me and is now whinnying when I say hi. There's this dog that, dang, one of these days IMA stop and pet it. Numerous cows, depending on time of year.
I love the smell of cow poo in the morning.........
Don't see many coyotes, but I hear them at nite. They're good at hiding in plain sight as noted above. 
And the pheasants........I need to find a way to carry a shootin' iron.



A single shot .410
The road goes on forever
The party never ends...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cool sights ^

Saw an immature Bald Eagle today. His signature white head and tail feathers were just starting to come in. According to this time line chart it puts him at 4 years old. One more year and he'll be considered an adult. I see adults frequently and ones I think are immature Balds but without white feathers they could be hawks. It's pretty special to see a confirmed immature one.

Bald Eagles ? Age Progression from one to five years old ? Mia McPherson's On The Wing Photography


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Saw a pile of elk last week right near Dawson Butte. It would really not be good to come around a corner and run into that...


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

baker said:


> Saw a pile of elk last week right near Dawson Butte. It would really not be good to come around a corner and run into that...


30.06 would be a good choice, but where to carry it? And how you gonna haul it home? I don't think there's anybody with legs strong enough to drag it.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Moose on the lose at Breckenridge.

:lol::lol::lol:

Watch: Wild moose chases Colorado snowboarders down a ski slope | Deseret News


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Dude looks like a lady.


 I was riding my roadbike in Marshfield Hills one memorial day weekend about 10 years ago. It had been cool and rainy all weekend, and then the skies cleared, so I jumped on my bike for a ride. As I crested the top of a long climb, I coasted a bit and drank from my water bottle. At the same time a skinny chick in cammo tights and a wool hat came jogging out from a side road. As I reached her I realized she was Steven Tyler. We had a quick chat and went on our merry ways. Dude definitely looks like a lady.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

After 10 years of riding in the desert, I finally saw my first Gila monster. Pretty cool--had to lock 'em up and side slide to keep from running over him.








Also saw my first rattlesnake of the season.








My wildlife bucket list is about as complete as I want it to be. Gila monster, rattlesnake (western diamondback, Mohave, Arizona black, and speckled), scorpion, tarantula, black widow, coyote, javelina, deer, elk, and wild turkey I can think of offhand. I don't really want to see a mountain lion or a bear without a slower friend along. I expect I have been seen by mountain lions, as I have seen fresh blood-soaked tufts of deer hair in the trail.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

29er4ever said:


> After 10 years of riding in the desert, I finally saw my first Gila monster. Pretty cool--had to lock 'em up and side slide to keep from running over him.
> View attachment 1128487
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Gila Monster sighting. A friend of mine moved to Tucson and saw one shortly there after. As far as your wildlife bucket list. You should never hope it to be full. The world has way too much to offer and see in that department. The only real sane thing in this world is wildlife IMO.

Have you seen any Horny Toads [Horned Lizard] or Roadrunners? Both cool sighting in desert regions. I've seen both in SoCa desert areas.


----------



## 29er4ever (Jan 8, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Cool Gila Monster sighting. A friend of mine moved to Tucson and saw one shortly there after. As far as your wildlife bucket list. You should never hope it to be full. The world has way too much to offer and see in that department. The only real sane thing in this world is wildlife IMO.
> 
> Have you seen any Horny Toads [Horned Lizard] or Roadrunners? Both cool sighting in desert regions. I've seen both in SoCa desert areas.


Yes on both the horned lizard and roadrunners. I think I even have a picture of a horned lizard on my son's shoulder that he didn't know was there. We were building trail on the Arizona Trail at the time.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Here in San Diego growing up as a kid we saw horny toads all of the time. Now I think I've
only seen one in the last 10 years.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

dirtyjack said:


> I was riding my roadbike in Marshfield Hills one memorial day weekend about 10 years ago. It had been cool and rainy all weekend, and then the skies cleared, so I jumped on my bike for a ride. As I crested the top of a long climb, I coasted a bit and drank from my water bottle. At the same time a skinny chick in cammo tights and a wool hat came jogging out from a side road. As I reached her I realized she was Steven Tyler. We had a quick chat and went on our merry ways. Dude definitely looks like a lady.


Stephen Tyler in the animal encounters topic. I agree he belongs here-I saw him in concert once.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

John Kuhl said:


> Here in San Diego growing up as a kid we saw horny toads all of the time. Now I think I've
> only seen one in the last 10 years.


Yep, in the 25 years that I lived in SD county I only had 3 sightings, sad.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

*"You can throw bears, mountain lion and rattlesnakes at me all day long...*

...but the bees scare the crap outta me!" as my friend who builds trail here for a living once told me.

A few seconds after I took this photo up near me the other day...









... I was set upon by a bunch of very angry little Africanized, "killer", bees. Alarmingly, many think that the days that this good earth sees a thriving bee population are coming to an end quickly, and as I tried to hold my breath and back off slowly as these little swine unsheathed their bum-borne daggers of distress, my own rather uncharitable thought was "not quickly enough"... My next thoughts revolved around "Nice bees!... Just be cool little bee buddies!... not hurting you... please go away..." and I must have some good karma stored, as they did leave me alone this time thankfully. 
Bring on the rattlers, no problems there


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Just got back down the hill here, and what did I see as I was catching my breath on the DH... a Horned Toad! I was just reading about them here beforehand and thought that it had been ages since I saw one...
No bees this time...


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Maybe start talking about giraffes, hyenas and **** and I might see some of them next time...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

The power of suggestion prevails.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Just saw a roadrunner here in San Diego yesterday up at Miners Ridge Loop. That's the second time in a couple years. Pretty cool. No coyote though.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey rockerc, see any UFO's?


----------



## HanJuh (Jul 27, 2015)

Meanwhile in Finland...










I met the king of the path and he did not allow me to enter his domain.

Let me present you the King: Capercaillie (Tetrao urogallus).
More than 10lb of fierce testosterone boosted muscle, height around 30 in and wingspan 45 in.
They are notoriously pissed off if they don't have enough hens in their courting ground during THE season.

So they purge their frustration (not sexually) towards trespassers.

Link to attack video:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzvhb7oKm-tRZHh0VmhERVBMMlk/view?usp=drivesdk










*Juha


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ pretty cool encounter... for the most part.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

That's an encounter of the third kind.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

John Kuhl said:


> Hey rockerc, see any UFO's?


JK, see my post in the weird stuff thread...


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Potato quality pic due to extreme iPhone zooming, but here's a Gila Monster I stumbled across not terribly long ago.










DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Have you seen any Horny Toads [Horned Lizard] or Roadrunners? Both cool sighting in desert regions. I've seen both in SoCa desert areas.


Horned toads are pretty scarce, but Roadrunners are actually really common around here. I see 1-2 a month around the greater PHX area.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Horned toads are history here, but we have plenty of Road Runners.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2017)

They can't out smart coyotes like roadrunners.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

I've paced Roadrunners doing 15+ MPH. Toads? not so fast.


----------



## priester68 (Apr 1, 2017)

If there's an aggressive dog around, he'll find me.


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

I know this thread is "Animal Encounters" but what about dead animal encounters or lack thereof? One of the best things about mountain biking is no road kill. Or at least a minimal amount of half-eaten vermin. There was nothing worse for me when road biking than to run up on a greasy, swollen, stinking possum that's been steaming on hot August asphalt for days here in the south. I don't miss that.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

orvil said:


> I know this thread is "Animal Encounters" but what about dead animal encounters or lack thereof? One of the best things about mountain biking is no road kill. Or at least a minimal amount of half-eaten vermin. There was nothing worse for me when road biking than to run up on a greasy, swollen, stinking possum that's been steaming on hot August asphalt for days here in the south. I don't miss that.


Some southern folks would cringe at your accusations of rotten road kill. There's no such thing in some eyes.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Years ago we came across a porcupine that had fallen victim to a vehicle. I have seen a fair amount of porcupines in my time, but never had I seen one up close. This was a good opportunity to check one out. It didn't appear as a typical roadkill. It was perfectly intact with the exception of a nose bleed. It appeared as though it just laid down. Anyway...I harvested a few of it's quills as a close up reminder of a uniquely cool animal that had found an unfortunate demise.


----------



## priester68 (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm fortunate enough to live about 1/2 mile from the start of the Natchez Trace and when road cycling, you practically have to yell at the deer to get out of the way when riding in late evenings.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Years ago we came across a porcupine that had fallen victim to a vehicle. I have seen a fair amount of porcupines in my time, but never had I seen one up close. This was a good opportunity to check one out. It didn't appear as a typical roadkill. It was perfectly intact with the exception of a nose bleed. It appeared as though it just laid down. Anyway...I harvested a few of it's quills as a close up reminder of a uniquely cool animal that had found an unfortunate demise.


They are a cool critter. Years ago when I was an avid hunter I had a few encounters. Once I came across one slow moving porcupine. I got to within 10 feet of him. He would stop then start moving again then he climbed a tree to rid himself of this curious human. I've also watched as my dad pulled some quills from the snout of my beloved dog. A very painful life lesson for him.


----------



## Bow To The Robots (Oct 26, 2011)

First Rattler of the season here in LA. Dirt Mulholland... just kind of skittered across the trail to say hello... Of course we've had so much rain this winter that I imagine we'll see some big snakes because they will be eating the big mice that are eating the big bugs that are eating the big green plants... and the cycle of life continues.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I saw my first rattler a couple days ago... depressingly, like most other years, it was roadkill...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> They are a cool critter. Years ago when I was an avid hunter I had a few encounters. Once I came across one slow moving porcupine. I got to within 10 feet of him. He would stop then start moving again then he climbed a tree to rid himself of this curious human. I've also watched as my dad pulled some quills from the snout of my beloved dog. A very painful life lesson for him.


Talking porcupines... while sitting and waiting on a ski lift that had stopped (Steamboat maybe?), I looked down and directly below me about 20 feet was a porcupine near the very top of a tree. He appeared to be asleep. I didn't even see him move before we started moving again. Kinda cool.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Talking porcupines... while sitting and waiting on a ski lift that had stopped (Steamboat maybe?), I looked down and directly below me about 20 feet was a porcupine near the very top of a tree. He appeared to be asleep. I didn't even see him move before we started moving again. Kinda cool.


LOL
Coincidence my porcupine story above took place only a few miles from Steamboat.


----------



## 13gunhey498 (Mar 30, 2017)

hhh that llama has so much pride


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Twilight Zone


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Twilight Zone


Wait, are we back in the OC?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

There is a fifth dimension beyond that which is known to man. It is a dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity. It is the middle ground between light and shadow, between science and superstition, and it lies between the pit of man's fears and the summit of his knowledge. This is the dimension of imagination. It is an area which we call the Twilight Zone.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Prideful Llamas... good name for a band!


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

my buddy sent me this today , sun bathing next to the trail !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

rockerc said:


> Prideful Llamas... good name for a band!


I think that was the name of Finch's bohemian band that rocked the storage facility.

Rock on Finch!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Wait, are we back in the OC?


I was just wondering where the llama reference came from.ut:


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Chuckwalla next the trail on this morning's ride at the Burbs. A big one too! :eekster:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^^^ looks well fed. Vegetarians, aren't they?


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

chazpat said:


> ^^^ looks well fed. Vegetarians, aren't they?


I think so, they are pretty fat bodied by nature but this was the biggest one I've ever seen!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Some burros on this mornings ride. 7 in this pic - they blend in good.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Some burros on this mornings ride. 7 in this pic - they blend in good.


Awesome! Wild burros, good to know the old west lives. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Today's excursion was quite an adventure. You have to watch the full video to understand. A surprise at the end.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I rolled over this guy yesterday on the way back from my ride. I didn't see him until it was too late and I rolled right over him. I waited for about 5 minutes while he just lay there looking at me, then he pulled back like he is in the picture, gave me a little rattle, and slithered back under a bush, seemingly not hurt. I hate to hurt any of these snakes, or anything for that matter.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

deer


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

95% of my animal encounters involve Deer. The other 5% is a motley mix including skunk, frogs, rabbits, green snakes, mice, red foxes and a moose (singular). :thumbsup:


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

I have a weird story for you. Last year I was on the trailhead for like 15 seconds, going up a small wash to a level area. I see two dogs about 100 feet away. Then I notice that one is a coyote. I'm thinking WTF is the dog doing with the coyote, they are natural enemies. The coyote saw me and took off. I immediately expected the 'dog' to walk over to me and tell me in dog-speak that he's lost. He didn't do that. He took off also, in a different direction but in the same manner as the coyote. He was not a coyote for sure because his jawline was about 5 inches thick from top to bottom, like a bulldog's. He was white with some brown spots, and very clean, not mangy at all, looked about 80 lbs, very healthy, not sickly like a lot of coyotes look. Could it be possible he was adopted by the coyotes!?! How the heck could he be hanging out with them?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^^^ He's getting some of that forbidden love.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Back in 1996-97, my wife and I were riding in a county park that had just formality opened. After riding a couple of the main routes, we looked on the trail map and noticed a trail nearby which was not really a established trail. We got about a half mile in and there was this large tree that had fallen across the trail, so I got off my bike and lifted our bikes over, when I just happened to look up, I noticed a dead deer up in the tree about 12'-15' above us. We lifted the bikes back over the tree and got the he11 out of there.
When we got back to the trailhead, we spoke to the ranger and told him that there be may a mountain lion near this one trail when he informed us " there are no mountain lions in this park". Then I said, "when then, that deer we saw up in the tree must have climbed up the tree to die" He took down the location of this sighting. The next time we rode this area, 2-3 months later, there were, " beware of mountain lions" signs all around the park.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

richj8990 said:


> I have a weird story for you. Last year I was on the trailhead for like 15 seconds, going up a small wash to a level area. I see two dogs about 100 feet away. Then I notice that one is a coyote. I'm thinking WTF is the dog doing with the coyote, they are natural enemies. The coyote saw me and took off. I immediately expected the 'dog' to walk over to me and tell me in dog-speak that he's lost. He didn't do that. He took off also, in a different direction but in the same manner as the coyote. He was not a coyote for sure because his jawline was about 5 inches thick from top to bottom, like a bulldog's. He was white with some brown spots, and very clean, not mangy at all, looked about 80 lbs, very healthy, not sickly like a lot of coyotes look. Could it be possible he was adopted by the coyotes!?! How the heck could he be hanging out with them?


Were you under the influence of the Devils Cabbage?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> Back in 1996-97, my wife and I were riding in a county park that had just formality opened. After riding a couple of the main routes, we looked on the trail map and noticed a trail nearby which was not really a established trail. We got about a half mile in and there was this large tree that had fallen across the trail, so I got off my bike and lifted our bikes over, when I just happened to look up, I noticed a dead deer up in the tree about 12'-15' above us. We lifted the bikes back over the tree and got the he11 out of there.
> When we got back to the trailhead, we spoke to the ranger and told him that there be may a mountain lion near this one trail when he informed us " there are no mountain lions in this park". Then I said, "when then, that deer we saw up in the tree must have climbed up the tree to die" He took down the location of this sighting. The next time we rode this area, 2-3 months later, there were, " beware of mountain lions" signs all around the park.


Sorry to be a party pooper but Mountain Lions do not drag prey up a tree like a Leopard does. They drag it to a thicket and cover it in lose brush, leaves and twigs for a later feeding. I don't know where you live but what you describe sounds like human behavior in the states.


----------



## ozz (May 30, 2006)

*MTB vs bear*

Can a bear catch a bike?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sorry to be a party pooper but Mountain Lions do not drag prey up a tree like a Leopard does. They drag it to a thicket and cover it in lose brush, leaves and twigs for a later feeding. I don't know where you live but what you describe sounds like human behavior in the states.


I don't know where you live but around here, humans don't drag prey up a tree! (ok, I kind of know where you live).


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Porky says stay off my trail


----------



## Xaero (Mar 18, 2006)

I saw a bloated dead squirrel on the trail right in the middle of a punchy climb.
I took a breathe-full of that dead rodent smell air and had to hold my breath the rest of the climb.

It made the climb more technical.

I saw a small deer at one point. no pics though.


----------



## Endoismynamo (Mar 5, 2014)

Almost got t-boned by a big deer yesterday as it sprinted across the trail in front of me. I've also seen at least one snake per week for the last month. Usually smallish copperheads, but I almost ran over a big king snake a couple of weeks ago. The good thing is that king snakes eat baby copperheads.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Saw a scraggly looking deer and and a small red fox on a paved bike path in town.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

More wild burros, this time in Beatty NV. Must have been mating season for them, alot of action going on, wow those poor lady burros geesh! :eekster:


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

I've been seeing a lot of iguanas lately (every 100M or so it seems like), and a couple monkeys, but my favorite right now are the turquoise and brown motmots. Such a cool looking bird.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

On the ride home weme a turtle trying to cross. I stopped the traffic and my hubby assisted the turtle


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^^^ I had one of those in my yard at my last house. I think they are looking for a spot to lay eggs this time of year, though might be a little early where you live but maybe not.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes we suspect it was looking for a spot to lay eggs... and didn't like that we had to redirect but the poor thing would have risked getting run over. I hope she stays out of harms way. They live for a long time and I would not want it to get run over


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

So until yesterday, all of my MTB animal encounters had been pretty mondane. Yesterday, in the middle of Xterra Charlottesville, I'm cruising down a fast wide section of trail when I spot something to my right on an intersecting path. After a second or two, I realize it's a black bear and it's running full speed. I get in the brakes and it bounces across the trail about 50 feet in front of me. I'm still moving, and then have to hammer the brakes to avoid hitting the 1st of 2 cubs that cross within 15-20 feet of me.... Pretty surreal experience. Of course the recent video of the grizzly "chasing" the guy on a bike and the story of the biker killed by a bear a while back were immediately running through my head.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Desert tortoise chillin in the shade.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

notso said:


> So until yesterday, all of my MTB animal encounters had been pretty mondane. Yesterday, in the middle of Xterra Charlottesville, I'm cruising down a fast wide section of trail when I spot something to my right on an intersecting path. After a second or two, I realize it's a black bear and it's running full speed. I get in the brakes and it bounces across the trail about 50 feet in front of me. I'm still moving, and then have to hammer the brakes to avoid hitting the 1st of 2 cubs that cross within 15-20 feet of me.... Pretty surreal experience. Of course the recent video of the grizzly "chasing" the guy on a bike and the story of the biker killed by a bear a while back were immediately running through my head.


Wow, cool experience!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Wow, cool experience!


In complete agreement there. Thanks for sharing notso.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> On the ride home weme a turtle trying to cross. I stopped the traffic and my hubby assisted the turtle
> 
> View attachment 1137177
> 
> ...





chazpat said:


> ^^^ I had one of those in my yard at my last house. I think they are looking for a spot to lay eggs this time of year, though might be a little early where you live but maybe not.


Nice Snapping Turtle sighting Licious. And that's exactly what they are doing. In the spring the females wander away from the pond quite aways to lay their eggs.

Here's one that I caught a couple of years ago that wandered away to lay her eggs. I escorted her back to her pond. So big she climbed up and over the side of my truck bed. I recaptured her and drove the last 100' to her home pond.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

notso said:


> So until yesterday, all of my MTB animal encounters had been pretty mondane. Yesterday, in the middle of Xterra Charlottesville, I'm cruising down a fast wide section of trail when I spot something to my right on an intersecting path. After a second or two, I realize it's a black bear and it's running full speed. I get in the brakes and it bounces across the trail about 50 feet in front of me. I'm still moving, and then have to hammer the brakes to avoid hitting the 1st of 2 cubs that cross within 15-20 feet of me.... Pretty surreal experience. Of course the recent video of the grizzly "chasing" the guy on a bike and the story of the biker killed by a bear a while back were immediately running through my head.


Wow, that's pretty cool! The only wildlife I saw in Charlottesville was at Rugby Rd. ;-)

Not totally true, I saw lots of squirrels and deer there, but never any bear.

I went back a few years ago and the trails are much better than they were in the late 80's -> early 90's. And the town is frickin' huge compared to back then. 4x the size.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

baker said:


> Wow, that's pretty cool! The only wildlife I saw in Charlottesville was at Rugby Rd. ;-)
> 
> Not totally true, I saw lots of squirrels and deer there, but never any bear.
> 
> I went back a few years ago and the trails are much better than they were in the late 80's -> early 90's. And the town is frickin' huge compared to back then. 4x the size.


The "town" has definitely grown. I'm not at all sure that's for the better. The race was out at Miller School of Albemarle (towards Batesville if you're not familiar). There are more "sanctioned" places to ride now, but back in the '70-'90's I was more into motorcycles and there seemed to be bunches of places to ride.


----------



## sennaster (Sep 21, 2006)

After thinking that a Loch-Ness type of creature was living in a retention pond near my trails I finally got a glimpse of the culprit(s).

One night ride I rolled up beside the pond and heard a huge splash, followed by a second .. like something the size of a dear jumping into the water, but saw nothing. 

Last night ride it happened again, except before the second splash a huge beaver ran/waddled across the trail about 4 feet in front of me making his break for the water. Mystery solved.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sennaster said:


> After thinking that a Loch-Ness type of creature was living in a retention pond near my trails I finally got a glimpse of the culprit(s).
> 
> One night ride I rolled up beside the pond and heard a huge splash, followed by a second .. like something the size of a dear jumping into the water, but saw nothing.
> 
> Last night ride it happened again, except before the second splash a huge beaver ran/waddled across the trail about 4 feet in front of me making his break for the water. Mystery solved.


Ahhh yes the old beaver mystery. I think most of us have experienced that one before.

If this mystery wasn't solved another possible culprit is carp. They swim up close in shallow waters and splash around, giving the Loch-Ness Monster allusion.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

How did the milk snake cross the road? .... with a little help of course  . I had to shield it by redirecting one car and 2 road cyclists. Then I shoo'd it across to the other side (the direction it was going.)

















I had never encountered a milk snake before and had to lookup it's identify.

https://www.ontarionature.org/protect/species/reptiles_and_amphibians/milksnake.php


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Beautiful. Looks nice and bright, maybe it shed recently.


----------



## JJ Welks (Jan 15, 2015)

Red fox in New York, this past October.

Crap sorry about the rotation, I don't have the savvy to fix it


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Two animals, a King snake crushing a rodent, seen last Sunday in the middle of the trail we were climbing.

This was very dramatic!

After a while the snake took a break and put it's head out and looked around and at us.

We portaged around.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> How did the milk snake cross the road? .... with a little help of course  . I had to shield it by redirecting one car and 2 road cyclists. Then I shoo'd it across to the other side (the direction it was going.)
> 
> View attachment 1139484
> 
> ...


Nice encounter and nice identification job Judy. As a kid growing up in Upstare NY the Eastern Milksnake was my favorite snake to catch. They not only have amazing marking up top but their underside is a black and white checkerboard.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Jack Burns said:


> Two animals, a King snake crushing a rodent, seen last Sunday in the middle of the trail we were climbing.
> 
> This was very dramatic!
> 
> ...


Cool encounter Jack.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I passed a coyote yesterday in the morning. I assume that coyotes aren't dangerous so I followed it for a bit. I didn't have my camera with me unfortunately.


----------



## compression boots (Apr 26, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice encounter and nice identification job Judy. As a kid growing up in Upstare NY the Eastern Milksnake was my favorite snake to catch. They not only have amazing marking up top but their underside is a black and white checkerboard.
> 
> View attachment 1139813


I'm from Florida and have never seen a milksnake. It's quite gorgeous.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yesterday I encountered a herd of 14 Rocky Mountain Bighorn. 11 of which were Rams. 2 of which were full curl and several 3/4 curl. I managed to hike within 40' of the main herd and 30' of the 2 loners.

In the video the 2 full curl senior Rams were closest to the tree on the left side of the screen. One of them blocking the other from view.






They knew I was there and were watching. Once I pushed my luck and stepped another step closer they stood up. Then the two big ones put their heads down and hoofed the ground with a front leg. An obvious warning for me to turn and be on my way. You can see evidence of this in the last photo. My cell phone ran out of storage space to take anymore vids. so I just snapped photos.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ OMG That's incredible D.J.!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow, that's really cool, DJ. Neat how they were just chilling out in the shade.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome pictures DJ! Lucky man!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Way cool! I've never encountered that many big males in a group.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Riding our 20 mile "in town" loop yesterday I had two "encounters". The 1st was something fairly large barreling through the brush ending with a big splash as it hit the creek that is parallel to that section of trail. A few minutes later, it there was a ground hog running down the trail in front of me for 50ish yards.

No idea what the "big thing" in the brush was. Maybe a deer as I've seen several in that general area.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Thanks guys, and yes I always consider myself lucky for the beauty that surrounds me. And C2Land although it is rare to see so many large rams in one herd, I've been fortunate enough to see this on a couple of occasions. I think I posted some photos of a herd I saw last year further up this thread that had 8 big rams in it. If you notice in the video above there was a young ram perusing one of the 3 females in the herd. I was surprised one of the bigger rams didn't interject.

Here's another shot of the largest two rams.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Dodging rampaging herds of Red Efts


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

screamingbunny said:


> Dodging rampaging herds of Red Efts
> 
> View attachment 1140791


Love those little guys.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A friend shared this video of a cute family of stinkers . [_I apologise if it's a repos_t].


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ It's a repost but well worth seeing again! That is one amazing encounter!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Seen a few bears in the last week. Few of them pretty good size. All black bears. This was the only one that wasn't on the trails. Bear spray and bells are mandatory equipment here.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not too familiar with snakes, so not sure. She was just chillin posing for the camera. 3 snake encounters in the last 2 rides. Be on the look out SoCal.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Like that skunk video. And Jayem at least you are seeing Black Bears instead of Grizzlies on your rides. Nice shot by the way.


----------



## sennaster (Sep 21, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Ahhh yes the old beaver mystery. I think most of us have experienced that one before.
> 
> If this mystery wasn't solved another possible culprit is carp. They swim up close in shallow waters and splash around, giving the Loch-Ness Monster allusion.


Beaver confirmed :


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sennaster said:


> Beaver confirmed :


:lol::lol: Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Today's mountain venture.

All dressed up in his formal velvet attire.






And I caught him scratching an itch.:lol::lol:






















View attachment 1141646


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

'sprocket shook a dead tree trunk and a little head popped out the top. Turned out to be a rarely seen northern flying squirrel! They are nocturnal so we woke up the poor little guy.









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_flying_squirrel


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yesterday, my friends and I saw a run of the mill box turtle. Haven't seen a turtle on the trail in about three years so it was a welcome sight. 

The other thing we saw was five or six dead chipmunks. They were run over by bikes running across the trail. We figured it must be mating season and they're out running after mates. 
It raised the question... If by natural selection it's survival of the fittest, were these the fittest? Or were these the slower, dumber ones? It created a whole quandary. Are we, as MTBers screwing up the evolution of the chipmunk?

Either way it sucked. They are cute as hell. No fun seein' em dead. 

A couple of years ago, one ran across the trail and right into my front wheel where he was spun around inside like a huge carnival ride and tossed out the other side. It was hilarious. Good thing it was a Surly Clownshoe. Plenty of room in between the spokes for him.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Fawn trying to hide









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

NYrr496 said:


> Yesterday, my friends and I saw a run of the mill box turtle. Haven't seen a turtle on the trail in about three years so it was a welcome sight.
> 
> The other thing we saw was five or six dead chipmunks. They were run over by bikes running across the trail. We figured it must be mating season and they're out running after mates.
> It raised the question... If by natural selection it's survival of the fittest, were these the fittest? Or were these the slower, dumber ones? It created a whole quandary. Are we, as MTBers screwing up the evolution of the chipmunk?
> ...


Don't worry, the chipmunk population is doing quite well in my yard. It's funny, I very rarely see them when riding, never seen one hit on the trails here. I did help a box turtle across the trail a couple of weeks ago. First one I've seen this year but I saw several last year.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

socal_jack said:


> See those Nighthawks on night rides here in SoCal, big orange eyes, freaky. They'll land right in front of you on the trail, nearly taken out a few.


I believe you're thinking of the Common Poorwill. For reference:



__ https://www.facebook.com/santamonicamtns/posts/10152312183048660


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

2old said:


> Fawn trying to hide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot, was the mother around?


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Alligator lizard on the fire road this evening. Just acted as if it was asleep with its eyes open, and might have been.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> Back in 1996-97, my wife and I were riding in a county park that had just formality opened. After riding a couple of the main routes, we looked on the trail map and noticed a trail nearby which was not really a established trail. We got about a half mile in and there was this large tree that had fallen across the trail, so I got off my bike and lifted our bikes over, when I just happened to look up, I noticed a dead deer up in the tree about 12'-15' above us. We lifted the bikes back over the tree and got the he11 out of there.
> When we got back to the trailhead, we spoke to the ranger and told him that there be may a mountain lion near this one trail when he informed us " there are no mountain lions in this park". Then I said, "when then, that deer we saw up in the tree must have climbed up the tree to die" He took down the location of this sighting. The next time we rode this area, 2-3 months later, there were, " beware of mountain lions" signs all around the park.


Hmm, I wonder if this could be it:

Tree-dwelling gray foxes decorate with skeletons/

Not clear if they wait until they are skeletons before dragging them up into the tree.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Hmm, I wonder if this could be it:
> 
> Tree-dwelling gray foxes decorate with skeletons/
> 
> Not clear if they wait until they are skeletons before dragging them up into the tree.


Interesting, a canine with retractable claws. Nature finds a way.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Today I was riding an abandoned rail road bed through the woods. I was riding through heavy cover but with a clear view ahead. 

I hear some kind of ruckus that scared the crap out of me. Next thing I see is a Tom turkey in full strut, red white and blue wattle, with 3 hens in tow. All coming at me just on the outside of the rails. 

That gobble was no more than 15 feet away. Like I say, scared the daylights out of me. 

Pretty cool, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

*I ride by this little guy all the time*

I probably should see if my flash would fill in a bit. For now, here's he is terribly backlit. This small owl lives in a tree right above a well used trail. He's probably no more than 8 inches tall.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I had just gotten up this morning and only had about two sips of coffee when my wife looks out the front window and says "what is that animal in our driveway, a crab?". Now my wife is foreign and grew up and lived most of her life in really big cities so I'm pretty used to this kind of thing. But we live nowhere near the ocean. So I ramble over and look out and see a turtle. It was a little ways away but it looked bigger than a box turtle and was standing kind of tall so I guessed it was a small snapping turtle, though we don't live that close to water. Grabbed my shoes and went out to investigate and yep, a snapper. I don't recall ever seeing one this small, shell was probably 7-8 inches long.

I remembered that there is a neighborhood pond not too far away but she would have had to cross a pretty busy road, must have done it during the night. Debated letting nature run its course but decided she might not make it back across the road and if she laid eggs, the babies would have a long ways to go to water and going across the road and through the neighborhood, most if any probably wouldn't make it.

Got a box and scooped her up and dropped her off at a pond in a wooded area. She hesitated but as soon as I turned my back and starting walking off, she made a run for the water.


----------



## DocWater (May 19, 2017)

some terrestrial turtles will travel up to 90 miles(?) to breed if memory serves me right. Craziness.

There are many fresh white tail fawns on the singletrack along the susquehanna river in Lancaster right now, very cool to see!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cool sighting Chaz, female snappers will leave their pond and travel up to a mile away to lay their eggs. Then they return to their pond. The eggs hatch and the babies then find their way back via smell. Refer to my post anove #751.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Cool sighting Chaz, female snappers will leave their pond and travel up to a mile away to lay their eggs. Then they return to their pond. The eggs hatch and the babies then find their way back via smell. Refer to my post anove #751.


Yeah, I took another look at that whopper you came across. I've seen some big ones but none quite that large. Hopefully my visitor will be happy in her new home, a lot more woods she can explore to find a nice nesting spot and a bit further from any roads.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

I had kind of a funny encounter yesterday morning. In the DH section of my usual morning trail a little bird flew in front of me and then continued to fly down the trail 6-8 feet in front of my face. It went on and on for probably 5 or 6 seconds (which is kind of a long distance when you're going 25mph), and was quite distracting -- I got mesmerized by the flapping wings and found it difficult to watch the trail! Finally, it veered off and flew away.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

cookieMonster said:


> I had kind of a funny encounter yesterday morning. In the DH section of my usual morning trail a little bird flew in front of me and then continued to fly down the trail 6-8 feet in front of my face. It went on and on for probably 5 or 6 seconds (which is kind of a long distance when you're going 25mph), and was quite distracting -- I got mesmerized by the flapping wings and found it difficult to watch the trail! Finally, it veered off and flew away.


This has happened to me before a few times as well.

Bird life encounters, when they are interactive like this, are exciting.

This week one evening I was riding with a fluorescent orange type of roadie helmet since I was riding my cross commuter bike from work into the dirt trails on my way home, and a hummingbird took an interest in the color I think, because it flew a couple of loud buzzing orbits around my head as I was riding through a trail notch in the chapparal, twittering the whole time.

A very cool memory I treasure is having the sensation of a shadow come up behind me as I am descending and then seeing the shadow of a raptor on the ground in front of me, and then being overtaken by the actual bird of pretty and seeing it for a few seconds gliding in front of me.

I've also flushed out some turkeys. They prefer to walk or run it seems; maybe they don't like to expend energy to take flight. But when they really decide to, turkeys wing spread and near vertical takeoff capability is absolutely beautifully stunning.

Personally, I know it's not a good aspect of our sport when it disturbs wildlife. Some animals are not able to identify a trail and predict that cyclists are coming through by sound, scent, and vibration etc. For example, birds that like to sleep in the trail. Snakes too.

Admitting this is not popular here maybe.

Since it is now high summer, where I live there are many small lizards that run in front of the front tire. Every now and then you see a squashed one.

They like the trail because they can bask in the sun, obviously.

Here's another small sort of wildlife encounter that happens. It can be morning, or on infrequently used trails. Spider webs are hung across trails. Over time they can become quite robust when a trail hasn't been used by a large mammal. I've had some pretty Stout bush branches bend and whip as I ride by with the web threads across my body and face.

Back when I used to night ride the webs were pretty astounding in the head lamp beam, especially when they were hung with glittering beads of mist. Then even moreso, when you beheld a behemoth spider dining on a massive moth just before you crashed through the web with your face as you come around a corner.

Night riding is where the craziest wildlife encounters I've ever had would happen.

The night shift is where a lot of the killing gets done.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

hare


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Maurizio said:


> hare


Hare today, gone tomorrow.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Maurizio said:


> hare


whare?

Oh, thare!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We spotted a turkey vulture enjoying a roadside meal. Didn't want to get too close

:yesnod:


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Morning run

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Cruising on some back roads near CB (Crested Butte) and this little guy came by and was very friendly and unafraid.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I wonder if I can get a photo of a black bear this summer in Park City, Utah during the summer riding season. It would be fun to get a photo of a bear, but, not so fun if it attacks me. 

I did see several Moose last year.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Moose are damn mean.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

John Kuhl said:


> Moose are damn mean.


That's why the second photo isn't very good. You can see the baby Moose behind the tree but I thought if I tried to get close, Mama Moose would attack me.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Horned Toads...*

SW Utah.

Came across a good number of these guys. A pleasure to see as many as we did.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ nice find.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

12,000 feet with mountain goats...I took my phone out of my back pocket as I rode by this dude to catch this shot. I was really this close. Amazing!


----------



## Shaylex (Aug 22, 2011)

Saw about a dozen of these little guys on the trail a couple of days ago. This was the first one I came across and it was by far the brightest colored one of all of them. Was about 3 inches long.


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

Eastern box turtle laying eggs. Unfortunately right in the middle of the trail. We placed some limbs over the trail up above her to at least slow down other riders until she could finish.









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Horny toad doing his best Lion King impersonation


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Most of my wildlife encounters have been with mosquitoes, lately, though I've seen a bunch of whitetail, a few snakes, and had an armadillo come right up to me on a section of doubletrack(and take off running right when I went to take his picture).


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Must be mating season for tha horny toads!


----------



## themanro (Mar 17, 2014)

Sent from my pager


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

themanro said:


> Sent from my pager


"Hey there, Boo Boo!"


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

A country town golf course has in conjunction with local Mtbers developed some nice tracks around the course. My wife is from the US and still loves seeing roos after 30 yrs here. They are abundant on the fairways. Why go to far, like living in a buffet.
Had a couple of near misses on the downhill.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yesterday I caught this mother Elk and her calf. They swam across the narrow end of the lake. The mother went in first and junior took the lead in the swim. In the background is the world famous Stanly Hotel. The hotel that Steven Kings movie The Shining was based off of.

















And then a herd of Rocky Mountain Bighorn on a cliff just 30' above me.

































I also saw 2 Bald Eagles sitting in a tree way too far away to take a photo with my cell phone.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Utah has black bears only.....I'd be more afraid of the the moose than the bears


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ +1 on the moose.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We rode in northern Ontario this weekend... plenty of moose crossing signs along the way. But no moose were seen on this trip








I spotted an eagle flying above the tree tops when we were on the lake (Lake Tatachikapika, near Gogama) Difficult to take a pic, with the boat moving 

















We did find plenty of bear droppings on the riding trails ... as you can see, bears love blueberries  and it was a banner year for blueberries


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Over the last couple of weeks here in central Va, black bears have been everywhere. We had two cross the trail in front of our group ride last Tuesday in a pretty busy park that gets a ton of bike and foot traffic. It also seems that pretty much all of my strava friends have had encounters (MTB & road) over the last couple weeks. tough to get pics as the bears are usually running to get away when they see/hear you coming.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

notso said:


> Over the last couple of weeks here in central Va, black bears have been everywhere. We had two cross the trail in front of our group ride last Tuesday in a pretty busy park that gets a ton of bike and foot traffic. It also seems that pretty much all of my strava friends have had encounters (MTB & road) over the last couple weeks. tough to get pics as the bears are usually running to get away when they see/hear you coming.


The black bears are a common sighting where we stayed in Timmins but a little less of a nuisance and we were told, more timid than in previous years (not rummaging through people's garbage or following on trails for example). It is normal for people to hike and bike with bells. We didn't see any but we didn't spend long periods of time in the forest


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

cyclelicious said:


> The black bears are a common sighting where we stayed in Timmins but a little less of a nuisance and we were told, more timid than in previous years (not rummaging through people's garbage or following on trails for example). It is normal for people to hike and bike with bells. We didn't see any but we didn't spend long periods of time in the forest


Tell your cousin Eileen(Shania)I said hi.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> We did find plenty of bear droppings on the riding trails ... as you can see, bears love blueberries  and it was a banner year for blueberries
> 
> View attachment 1151045


Easy to tell they were Black Bear and not Grizzly Bear. Black Bear droppings [skat] has blueberries and seeds within it. Grizzly Bear skat has bones, clothing and bear bells mixed in.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

misterbill said:


> Tell your cousin Eileen(Shania)I said hi.


I sure will... but she's more elusive than Rocket


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Easy to tell they were Black Bear and not Grizzly Bear. Black Bear droppings [skat] has blueberries and seeds within it. Grizzly Bear skat has bones, clothing and bear bells mixed in.


LOL!

Know how to tell the difference between black and grizzly bears? Run climb a tree. If the bear comes up after you and eats you, it was a black bear. If it knocks the tree over and eats you, it was a grizzly.


----------



## pnw_xc (Aug 5, 2017)

I've encountered more creepy people than wildlife TBH.

My one truly startling encounter with wildlife was with a smallish black bear. I came around a corner pretty fast and saw it in the trail, foraging, or whatever it is little black bears do. I stopped hard and tried to get turned around in a panic, never having been that close up with a bear before. I fell over with the bike. D'oh!! Somehow I scrambled to get back on and pedaled my ass off in the other direction.

They're not so scary on the second encounter. At least not, trip-over-the-bike in a white-knuckled-panic, scary.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Three Bald Eagle sightings yesterday. A mating pair were perched when an intruding male came in and dive bombed them. The male that was perched which was quite a bit larger than the perched female, took off after the intruder. I lost sight of them in the air. You can see in the video the dive bombing taking place. And in the photos the male taking flight after the intruder. Awesome thing to see.






























And then the lonely female waiting at the perch for the winner of the battle. LOL
See what the males do for the females?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lucky they're thinking of moving the deer crossing signs. Less accidents is the goal.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Three Bald Eagle sightings yesterday. A mating pair were perched when an intruding male came in and dive bombed them. The male that was perched which was quite a bit larger than the perched female, took off after the intruder. I lost sight of them in the air. You can see in the video the dive bombing taking place. And in the photos the male taking flight after the intruder. Awesome thing to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, contrary to many species, female eagles average 1/3 larger than males. Cool pix!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mtbxplorer said:


> Actually, contrary to many species, female eagles average 1/3 larger than males. Cool pix!


So then the larger female took off after the intruder. Weird if that's what happened. I never knew the two genders differed in size. I just assumed the larger one was the male especially after he or she took off after the intruder. Good info. thanks.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Lucky they're thinking of moving the deer crossing signs. Less accidents is the goal.


So glad there is a potential solution for this problem! A classic, for sure!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

June Bug said:


> So glad there is a potential solution for this problem! A classic, for sure!


And the solution has been right under our noses all along. Just move the signs to less high traffic areas. Who da thunk.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Peekaboo. LOL

This female [ewe] Bighorn was curious of me some 200' below her. I felt a presence and looked up to see her head curiously peeking over the cliff.


----------



## jwhop3 (Aug 12, 2017)

This one time in Costa Rica...


----------



## deerkiller (Aug 5, 2015)

here's a few recent critters from the trail; i think the elk was around the corner from my house on my way back from a road ride a few weeks ago.


----------



## deerkiller (Aug 5, 2015)

not sure why they are sideways.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Lucky they're thinking of moving the deer crossing signs. Less accidents is the goal.


My first reaction, once I figured out what she was talking about, was how could someone be that stupid. After seeing her second video, and giving it some thought, I began to realize that we all make stupid conclusions that we give absolutely no thought to. Before I started riding on the bike trail, I thought that the yellow flashing lights meant "watch out, bike trail ahead". There are no signs telling me otherwise(ie stop for flashing lights). It is only on the trail that you would read "turn on flashing lights to cross". What bothers me is that 1.2 million people think that she is so incredibly stupid, and that we think that we are of course so incredibly smart.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

misterbill said:


> My first reaction, once I figured out what she was talking about, was how could someone be that stupid. After seeing her second video, and giving it some thought, I began to realize that we all make stupid conclusions that we give absolutely no thought to. Before I started riding on the bike trail, I thought that the yellow flashing lights meant "watch out, bike trail ahead". There are no signs telling me otherwise(ie stop for flashing lights). It is only on the trail that you would read "turn on flashing lights to cross". What bothers me is that 1.2 million people think that she is so incredibly stupid, and that we think that we are of course so incredibly smart.


I never said she was stupid. Common sense is not taught. It's actually hard to believe she's serious. If she is, God help her. If this was an act she deserves an academy award.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I never said she was stupid. Common sense is not taught. It's actually hard to believe she's serious. If she is, God help her. If this was an act she deserves an academy award.


I sense a sarcasm in her voice. Maybe it's staged?


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

I nearly ran over a copperhead in the middle of a XC race. I used to see a fox who lived in an area I rode frequently.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I never said she was stupid. Common sense is not taught. It's actually hard to believe she's serious. If she is, God help her. If this was an act she deserves an academy award.


Sorry! I didn't really mean you-just struck me as odd. Maybe I have too many memories of a whole classroom laughing at me LOL(I only remember bad memories-never the good ones).


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

A black bear chased a cyclist on the rails to trails path not far from my house. My 13 year old daughter and her friend were riding on the trail before and after this happened! YIKES!

https://patch.com/connecticut/farmington/bear-chases-farmington-bicyclist


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Arebee said:


> A black bear chased a cyclist on the rails to trails path not far from my house. My 13 year old daughter and her friend were riding on the trail before and after this happened! YIKES!
> 
> https://patch.com/connecticut/farmington/bear-chases-farmington-bicyclist


I have been hiking with my wife everyday, I wanted to take her to the parking area on Red Oak and walk into Farmington Memorial Forest today, but she wanted to stay close to the house. I have seen bears in the town forest-guess I should have reported it since they said that there have been no bear sightings in the area.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

misterbill said:


> I have been hiking with my wife everyday, I wanted to take her to the parking area on Red Oak and walk into Farmington Memorial Forest today, but she wanted to stay close to the house. I have seen bears in the town forest-guess I should have reported it since they said that there have been no bear sightings in the area.


Howdy Bill! I live off Red Oak and we have had nearly a dozen bears stroll through our yard in the last few years. It seems almost "ho-hum" when they come through now. No one gets excited unless they have animals or kids outside at the time.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Had a coyote run up the driveway and into the bushes at the side of our house with a critter (rabbit maybe) in its mouth. Happened too fast to get a picture.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Arebee said:


> Howdy Bill! I live off Red Oak and we have had nearly a dozen bears stroll through our yard in the last few years. It seems almost "ho-hum" when they come through now. No one gets excited unless they have animals or kids outside at the time.


My wife and I live on Lovely St.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yesterday's sightings: Five Bighorn, two deer. One Bald Eagle and a partridge in a pear tree. 

I may have fibbed on that last one.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I saw 5 Black Bear today. The first sighting was two sleeping in a tree. Below them were two bull elk laying in a meadow. I couldn't get close to them due to a ranger shut the hiking trail down. The next sighting was a mother Black Bear and two cubs. I got pretty close to them [not a wise choice] and the mother got irritated. I followed them about a half a mile paralleling a stream with the stream between us. Pretty soon the mother came down towards the stream. That's when I knew it was time to back off.








2 in tree ^^








2 Bull Elk below the tree. ^^








Mother and two cubs.








Mother coming down to the river towards me.






I also saw two Bald Eagles, two separate encounters and both too far away to capture with a cell phone.


----------



## Reformed4Life (Jul 10, 2017)

Herd of deer grazing right on the trail. Saw em as I came through the big shrub. Had to slam on the brakes as they didn't even budge. Looked at me then sauntered back up the hill with more nonchalance than Neil Donahue.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Reformed4Life said:


> Herd of deer grazing right on the trail. Saw em as I came through the big shrub. Had to slam on the brakes as they didn't even budge. Looked at me then sauntered back up the hill with more nonchalance than Neil Donahue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The way you wrote that I thought it was a country song. The first lyric should go "I heard a herd of deer grazing right on the trail".


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> The way you wrote that I thought it was a country song. The first lyric should go "I heard a herd of deer grazing right on the trail".


Sorry DJ, I'm not writing you another country song.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Reformed4Life said:


> Herd of deer grazing right on the trail. Saw em as I came through the big shrub. Had to slam on the brakes as they didn't even budge. Looked at me then sauntered back up the hill with more nonchalance than Neil Donahue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Heard a herd of deer on the single track
sauntered up the hill without lookin' back
Saw em as I came through the big shrub
Slammed on the brakes as they didn't even budge

Out on the trail hopin I'll just die
My babys gone she didn't say goodby
Ride right off a cliff, I'll show no fear
Then my baby will shed a tear


----------



## Reformed4Life (Jul 10, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> The way you wrote that I thought it was a country song. The first lyric should go "I heard a herd of deer grazing right on the trail".


There are trails in the coulee...
Just me, the deer and a dug-in tick.
Shredding the gnar with a scandi flick,
Flyin' round the corner real groovy.
That's when I heard those deer 
Blockin' the trails,
Trails in the coulee...

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Reformed4Life (Jul 10, 2017)

misterbill said:


> Heard a herd of deer on the single track
> sauntered up the hill without lookin' back
> Saw em as I came through the big shrub
> Slammed on the brakes as they didn't even budge
> ...


Well done!

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

misterbill said:


> Heard a herd of deer on the single track
> sauntered up the hill without lookin' back
> Saw em as I came through the big shrub
> Slammed on the brakes as they didn't even budge
> ...


Read this to the tune of the Beverly Hill Billies!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Reformed4Life said:


> Well done!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


And one of you needs not to quit his day job.


----------



## Gavdalf (Feb 7, 2015)

Came across this poor thing last week 
Plenty of hunters out my way but I didnt see any holes in him?!

View attachment 1153864


----------



## rustydogg (Oct 9, 2016)

You guys get to see some cool wild life out there. All I've ever seen are Squirrels and Raccoons. Jumping fish too on the trail down to the beach. 
I'm starting to not like coming across squirrels at my local park. The first encounter on my bike was when one dashed right in front of my bike. If I hand't hit the brakes I would have probably squished it. Almost fell off my bike by the sudden stop. 
Now when I spot them I slow down but for some reason they look at me, look back as if thinking weather to run across my path or go back. Last two times they have decided to dash across right when I was very near them. Almost ran them over but I was going slow. Almost like they do it on purpose.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rustydogg said:


> You guys get to see some cool wild life out there. All I've ever seen are Squirrels and Raccoons. Jumping fish too on the trail down to the beach.
> I'm starting to not like coming across squirrels at my local park. The first encounter on my bike was when one dashed right in front of my bike. If I hand't hit the brakes I would have probably squished it. Almost fell off my bike by the sudden stop.
> Now when I spot them I slow down but for some reason they look at me, look back as if thinking weather to run across my path or go back. Last two times they have decided to dash across right when I was very near them. Almost ran them over but I was going slow. Almost like they do it on purpose.


It's not unheard of to have a Kamikaze squirrel bolt right through your spokes. I used to ride a trail east of San Diego called BLT with many kamikaze squirrels. Squirrels would bolt out on to the single track right in front of the front tire. Sometimes stopping mid trail and bolting back. I've had one go right under my bike and time it just right going between the wheels. Some aren't so fortunate.

Not my photo, just showing the possibilities.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

jwhop3 said:


> View attachment 1152156
> This one time in Costa Rica...


must go faster!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It's not unheard of to have a Kamikaze squirrel bolt right through your spokes. I used to ride a trail east of San Diego called BLT with many kamikaze squirrels. Squirrels would bolt out on to the single track right in front of the front tire. Sometimes stopping mid trail and bolting back. I've had one go right under my bike and time it just right going between the wheels. Some aren't so fortunate.
> 
> Not my photo, just showing the possibilities.
> 
> View attachment 1154378


That pic should go in the Unsatisfying pic thread.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

My wife and I have been walking near the house while I am recovering. This is the only wild animal I will be seeing for a while.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I saw 5 Black Bear today. The first sighting was two sleeping in a tree. Below them were two bull elk laying in a meadow. I couldn't get close to them due to a ranger shut the hiking trail down. The next sighting was a mother Black Bear and two cubs. I got pretty close to them [not a wise choice] and the mother got irritated. I followed them about a half a mile paralleling a stream with the stream between us. Pretty soon the mother came down towards the stream. That's when I knew it was time to back off.
> 
> View attachment 1152725
> 
> ...


Cool photos.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

On today's ride: Chris spotted a little milk snake on the trail. We took a few pics then guided the little guy off the trail and out of harms way

















We also spotted a few turkey vultures overhead


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^cool snake!


----------



## UtahJohn (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a lot of deer and moose encounters, but my 2 most memorable animal encounters...

Charging downhill at Canyons resort EARLY one morning (we did crest at 5am), I came roaring around a corner on Holly's and gave a moose an enema the hard way! Thank God he was more scared than I was and took off away from me, I was just dazed and confused trying to process what had just happened!

The second was last week, again roaring around a corner and there's not 1 but 2 badgers! They hauled @$$ out of there, but could have ganged up and put a hurtin' on me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> ^^cool snake!


They are cool. An Eastern Milksnake. One of my favorite snakes to catch as a kid in Upstate NY. Very colorful and their underside is a black and white checkerboard. Thanks for sharing Licious.

UtahJohn, funny moose encounter. You need to start GoPro'ing your rides.


----------



## UtahJohn (Feb 6, 2014)

only funny because he was facing the other way, and all I got was the dreaded Red-Eye. If he was facing me one stomp and I was trail-kill.....


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Came across this bobcat out on the trail yesterday. It didn't seem all that bothered about me or the bike... it just jumped off that log onto the trail and sauntered out of sight.









- Jen.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Wolf pack in Alaska.
Wrangell-St. Elias....


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

*Yeah sure*

Lotsa critters up here


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah sure...down here, too! Can't hardly swing a dead wolverine without hitting a damn moose on the trails! The bike picture up by John's Trail Park City Utah. And they eat my trees, too.

And scare me when I come around the corner with the weed-eater to do some yard work. They're everywhere.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I don't fear the animals, I fear the members who post shots of the animals without location disclosure. 

Some great contributions today. :thumbsup:

MSU, those two moose laying down in your yard look to be yearling siblings.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I don't fear the animals, I fear the members who post shots of the animals without location disclosure.
> 
> Some great contributions today. :thumbsup:
> 
> MSU, those two moose laying down in your yard look to be yearling siblings.


My apologies. Park City, Utah for the trail locations, and Jeremy Ranch near there for the house.

A couple more. The trail up by Shadow Lake Loop.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I was out riding In the woods at sundown yesterday when I saw this mountain lion leap from a ledge above me, man I was about to die.
His claws were spread open and he was about to sink His teeth into the side of my face with only a couple of meters of air time between us, His vector was perfection.
Then suddenly from the other side a velociraptor shot up at the big cat like a killer whale coming up under a seal.
,,
I had you people going didn't I ! Hahahahaha


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I don't fear the animals, I fear the members who post shots of the animals without location disclosure.


I'm kind of wary about posting locations of certain animals (particularly predators) because there are a lot of a*holes around here who would rather see them dead than on a trail 

- Jen


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

misterbill said:


> My wife and I have been walking near the house while I am recovering. This is the only wild animal I will be seeing for a while.


Geez, you shouldn't get so close to one of those things, it might attack. 

Hope your recovery is going well.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

I saw two young raccoons while riding yesterday. They were so fat they looked like furry bowling balls. Guess living in a popular state park has its perks...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Mr Toady and Inky Dinky Spider


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Location: Somewhere in Colorado. 

I walked up to within 5', yes i said 5' of this little guy today. He seemed confused and was distracted at something on the other side of the road. He seemed young, so maybe his mother was on the other side. After a few minutes I didn't want him to run across the road and get hit so I scared him. He ran down hill away from the road and was fine physically. Definitely not normal acting allowing me to get that close though. Very docile and care free. Take note of the last photo after he ran away. He stopped and was staring not at me but at something on the other side of the road.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

That first picture is awesome!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> That first picture is awesome!


Check out this sequence as I walked right up to him. All cell phone shots.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

He was focused on something.

3rd pic "who is this dude?"..

Great shots!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> He was focused on something.
> 
> 3rd pic "who is this dude?"..
> 
> Great shots!


He never even moved until I yelled at him and pushed him away from the road. I'm pretty sure he was young and his mother was on the other side of the road.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ good stuff DJ.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> He never even moved until I yelled at him and pushed him away from the road. I'm pretty sure he was young and his mother was on the other side of the road.


I always suspect rabies when a wild animal loses its inhibitions.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

burtronix said:


> I always suspect rabies when a wild animal loses its inhibitions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I agree and I can see you saying that from an outsiders perspective. Although having been there and seeing his reactions. I'm convinced he or his mother or both were hit by a a car. He tumbled and was confused. The mother was obviously on the other side of the road. His main focus was on her. He being young and inexperienced, confused from being hit or maybe a near miss and a separation from his mother made him act like that. He ran off without a sign of bodily harm. Stopped and glanced back at me and then focused once again across the road. I could be wrong, maybe rabid but from what I saw I'm thinking the above.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I almost died today via a rutting bull elk.

3 videos total in sequence. The bulls are in the rutt and are attacking any other approaching bull to protect their herd. This one was bugaling at a rival smaller bull. I followed him and pissed him off. LOL oops! He had about 20 females and about 8 yearling calfs [babies] in his herd.

First video of 3. All I separate posts.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

#2


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

#3 Run for your life.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Geezzz DJ, we missed the best part. Come on man, stand your ground so us viewers can get a good watch.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

...or at least turn the GoPro around. C'mon man, the Blair Witch cinematography isn't cutting it!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> Geezzz DJ, we missed the best part. Come on man, stand your ground so us viewers can get a good watch.


This. I mean your afraid of a Moose? Really? J/K!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Geezzz DJ, we missed the best part. Come on man, stand your ground so us viewers can get a good watch.





Mookie said:


> ...or at least turn the GoPro around. C'mon man, the Blair Witch cinematography isn't cutting it!


LOL sorry boys. You'll be happy to see on today's encounter I was little less flighty or wobbly with the camera. Still scary though, this one was on his own. Not protecting his herd but still in the rutt. He gave me the stink eye a couple of times. This one was a 6X6 a little smaller than yesterday's grumpy 6X7.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ looks like these guys are more of the stoner type of Elk?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> ^^ looks like these guys are more of the stoner type of Elk?


Enjoying grass edibles.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Location: Somewhere in Colorado.
> 
> Very docile and care free. Take note of the last photo after he ran away. He stopped and was staring not at me but at something on the other side of the road.
> 
> ...


We were camping at Horsethief Campground (near Moab, Utah) a few days ago and I saw this same type of critter (fox) from our campsite. He was just sitting and staring and didn't seem bothered by me at all. He was about 50 ft away and about 10 or 15 ft below our campsite. He had a much thicker coat and was more of a coyote color and not rufous like this guy. However, he had the exact same tail -- very full and white at the end. After about 15 minutes he wandered off.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

Roadrunners, coyotes, and snakes, deer, and bobcats are not uncommon.
However a couple weeks ago it was bees! I came around a blind corner at around 5 mph and ended up in a swarm of bees. I felt like it would take too long to stop and turn around so I tried to accelerate as quickly as possible. I had bees bouncing off my chest and face, but luckily I didn't get stung. I avoided that trail for a week or two just in case.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

A sequence of photos of an elk I saw today.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

We came across a massive snapping turtle when we stopped for a break on our group ride today.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LOL ^ Awesome!

I'm sure you all are sick of my never ending wildlife sightings. Today was the most exciting so far. I went way up in to the mountains to 9,500 ft to experience the elk in rutting season. So much to see all around me. This monster bull was bugaling at another monster bull. I took so many videos and photos that after these two videos I ran out of memory to film. It just so happens that right after these videos the most exciting action happened. I had 6 BIG bulls fighting for rights to 50 or more females. Two of the bulls were really big. In a state of frenzy they were bugling and attacking each other. Meanwhile the smaller bulls were mating with the females as the larger bulls were distracted by each other. I was in the midst of a rutting frenzy. Many near misses as one bull aggressed towards another. I was at times just 20 feet from the action. This all happened in big dense old growth timber, rather than open meadows where most of the fights happen. Truly an awesome experience and one I'll never forget.

A taste just prior to the frenzy:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Those ^ big bull elk encounters have become routine in my area so I won't bore you with more photos of them from yesterday. I did however happen upon a herd of Mule Deer that were all bucks. A bachelor herd of 6. The biggest of the bunch was quite possibly a Boone and Crockett record book contender. He was an 8x8 which is 16 points eastern count. His body was massive against the other bucks. A couple of which were no slouches being 5x5's. I stalked to within 40' of them at one point.

























View attachment 1161298










And then a wiley coyote walked up the hill in front of me and layed down. I had to yell at him to get him to stand up for a photo shoot.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

In Colorado, I've seen a coyote next to the trail near my house.

In California, I've seen coyotes, mountain lions, rattlers, bobcats, deer, gophers, and turkeys.

In Florida, I rode along side with a bobcat.

No cool pics of any of them.


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

I nearly T boned a chipmunk out on my ride today.



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Those ^ big bull elk encounters have become routine in my area so I won't bore you with more photos of them from yesterday. I did however happen upon a herd of Mule Deer that were all bucks. A bachelor herd of 6. The biggest of the bunch was quite possibly a Boone and Crockett record book contender. He was an 8x8 which is 16 points eastern count. His body was massive against the other bucks. A couple of which were no slouches being 5x5's. I stalked to within 40' of them at one point.
> 
> View attachment 1161295
> 
> ...


These are an awesome series of pictures along with your description and those bucks are awesome too.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Almost ran this little guy over the other day. It's a banded woolly bear caterpillar (Pyrrharctia isabella)


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ A stinging asp?


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> LOL ^ Awesome!
> 
> I'm sure you all are sick of my never ending wildlife sightings. Today was the most exciting so far. I went way up in to the mountains to 9,500 ft to experience the elk in rutting season. So much to see all around me. This monster bull was bugaling at another monster bull. I took so many videos and photos that after these two videos I ran out of memory to film. It just so happens that right after these videos the most exciting action happened. I had 6 BIG bulls fighting for rights to 50 or more females. Two of the bulls were really big. In a state of frenzy they were bugling and attacking each other. Meanwhile the smaller bulls were mating with the females as the larger bulls were distracted by each other. I was in the midst of a rutting frenzy. Many near misses as one bull aggressed towards another. I was at times just 20 feet from the action. This all happened in big dense old growth timber, rather than open meadows where most of the fights happen. Truly an awesome experience and one I'll never forget.
> 
> A taste just prior to the frenzy:


I fully understand this. elk just turn my crank.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ A stinging asp?


Just saw an item on the local news yesterday about asp caterpillars starting to show up here in Central Texas.

View attachment 1163201




> *1. Puss caterpillar* (_Megalopyge opercularis_)
> The Cousin Itt of caterpillars, this guy (pictured above) goes by the name of puss caterpillar or asp - and both names make sense. Puss, because this total cutie pie is as fuzzy as a kitty; and asp, as in snake, because this is one of the most toxic caterpillars in North America.
> The venom comes from poisonous spines neatly concealed by the irresistibly fuzzy surface. When touched, the spines break off and lodge in the skin, releasing the venom. Mother Nature at her sneakiest. According to the toxin library of the American Association of Clinical Chemistry (AACC), this is no simple sting: Intense throbbing pain develops within five minutes of contact, with pain extending up the affected arm. Other symptoms may include headaches, nausea, vomiting, intense abdominal distress, lymphadenopathy, lymphadenitis, and sometimes shock or respiratory stress.
> Moral of the story: Step away from the world's cutest caterpillar.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^Smooth operator.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Saw this guy in Santa Cruz a few years ago.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

June Bug said:


> Just saw an item on the local news yesterday about asp caterpillars starting to show up here in Central Texas.
> 
> View attachment 1163201


Separated at birth?


----------



## Coyote_Lover (Apr 16, 2017)

This was tonight after my ride while watching the Yankees and Astros. My sweet little boy LOVES baseball 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

On my ride today. Didn't see it happen:
Wildlife officials searching for moose after woman trampled on trail in Summit County | fox13now.com


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MSU Alum said:


> On my ride today. Didn't see it happen:
> Wildlife officials searching for moose after woman trampled on trail in Summit County | fox13now.com


That's sad but the moose was doing what moose do. It had a calf and they attack when they feel threatened. So now the officials will find it and kill it. Then the calf has to be killed as well. In my area of Colorado a month or so ago a bull elk attacked two ladies. The bull elk was in the rutt. That's when the males are all hyped up with nothing on their mind but collecting females and fighting other males for the females. It's a known thing to stay clear of the unpredictable males during the 2 month rutt. These ladies came within 20' on a walking trail and were charged. Minor injuries luckily but the game wardens found the elk and killed it.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Turkey vultures and crows

There were 6-8 vultures in the trees fixated on the roadkill. They made gagging /gurgling sounds... I guess they were irritated that I was interrupting their feast. When I returned to the spot 45 minutes later there was just a bloodstain on the road

















A farm field was filled with crows (aka murder) when I approached they all took flight


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That's sad but the moose was doing what moose do. It had a calf and they attack when they feel threatened. So now the officials will find it and kill it. Then the calf has to be killed as well. In my area of Colorado a month or so ago a bull elk attacked two ladies. The bull elk was in the rutt. That's when the males are all hyped up with nothing on their mind but collecting females and fighting other males for the females. It's a known thing to stay clear of the unpredictable males during the 2 month rutt. These ladies came within 20' on a walking trail and were charged. Minor injuries luckily but the game wardens found the elk and killed it.


It is sad, and you're correct.
But I spoke with the DNR guy on the scene and their plan is to relocate both cow and calf. This is credible, as I've seen them helicopter moose in the past.


----------



## sennaster (Sep 21, 2006)

This guy was not moving for anyone


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

Saw this on a ride this evening; A piebald doe.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Colorful little guy grabbing a ride...*


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

it is hunting season. I have all kinds of encounters with wildlife this time of year. 
some of them go home with me, others don't.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1164098


Wow ... so pretty! What kind of bug?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^^ I have no idea, other than it's a colorful grasshopper.

Anyone?


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I just read he story about the lady getting trampled by a mother moose in Park City a few days ago. I ran into this mother moose and her calf on the trail just today, also in Park City. I didn't get trampled though.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1164098





cyclelicious said:


> Wow ... so pretty! What kind of bug?





Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^^ I have no idea, other than it's a colorful grasshopper.
> 
> Anyone?


LOL ^
I think It's a variation of a Rainbow Grasshopper otherwise known as a Painted Grasshopper. With many variations of them they come even more colorful than that one. Cool sighting C2L.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dactylotum_bicolor


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Coal-Cracker said:


> Saw this on a ride this evening; A piebald doe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Piebald Whitetail Deer, a very rare sighting. They don't usually make it to adulthood being such an easy target for predators.

Some great contributions recently everyone. Keep them coming.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

When I ran into this deer last week in Park City, I felt really bad for him. His antler is growing into his face and mouth. I've never seen anything like this before.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BCTJ said:


> When I ran into this deer last week in Park City, I felt really bad for him. His antler is growing into his face and mouth. I've never seen anything like this before.
> 
> View attachment 1164365


That sucks, I've never seen it but it's more common than you think. It will eventually kill him. Every year they drop their antlers and then regrow them in the spring. But, they grow back identical to the year prior and then more growth. He's probably not going to make it past next years ls growth.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Discovered this animal encounter on my head tube from my Friday evening ride. I must confess, I feel no remorse.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Discovered this animal encounter on my head tube from my Friday evening ride. I must confess, I feel no remorse.
> 
> View attachment 1164587


Head badge thread?


----------



## loop2kil (Apr 22, 2016)

I play 'chase' through the trails with Deer all the time. 

I've actually run over an Armadillo earlier this year, didn't seem to phase it...just scampered off though I almost wrecked.

I've had multiple creepy encounters with wild Boar, just last week I was on the green loop at Hard labor creek and came around a corner when i saw mama, papa and 3-4 piglets. Nothing happened but I turned around and went back the other way, as it's quite unnerving....mama and papa were HUGE!!!!


----------



## speeder1 (Oct 10, 2006)

Cool thread. 

I recently had one to remember. Descending one of the rockier and rougher trails near my home here in Durango, CO, that is through open Ponderosa Pine forest. Startled a bear, medium size. This bear took off, running parallel to me at 10-15 mph, leaping over down logs, rocks, brush, whatever. The thing was carrying serious speed over some extremely rough terrain. I backed off after about 30 yards of racing this guy and he cut across my trail and dropped over the edge of a hill at high speed. It was impressive to say the least.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

Seen a grey dog like creature for a split second on Saturday. I just seen fresh wolf scat, but I did not get a great look at it.


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

chazpat said:


> Discovered this animal encounter on my head tube from my Friday evening ride. I must confess, I feel no remorse.
> 
> View attachment 1164587


Hope you clear-coated it.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

speeder1 said:


> Cool thread.
> 
> I recently had one to remember. Descending one of the rockier and rougher trails near my home here in Durango, CO, that is through open Ponderosa Pine forest. Startled a bear, medium size. This bear took off, running parallel to me at 10-15 mph, leaping over down logs, rocks, brush, whatever. The thing was carrying serious speed over some extremely rough terrain. I backed off after about 30 yards of racing this guy and he cut across my trail and dropped over the edge of a hill at high speed. It was impressive to say the least.


I had a similar encounter with a mama black bear and 2 cubs earlier this summer. I was amazed at how athletic the mama was. No way I could have out run her on anything other than straight smooth downhill.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

This guy hopped out in the trail in front of me Saturday. Literally the biggest deer I've ever seen. He was kind enough to wait for me to take off my pack to get out my phone and take some pics. He hung out keeping an eye on me for at least 10 minutes.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

wow, nice buck!


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

There is a button at traffic lights you press to get lights turn green faster, so I push the button, it didn't make a sound, but magpie nearby did, I push again and magpie mimics sound of which button should make, that saved my day today


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

notso said:


> This guy hopped out in the trail in front of me Saturday. Literally the biggest deer I've ever seen. He was kind enough to wait for me to take off my pack to get out my phone and take some pics. He hung out keeping an eye on me for at least 10 minutes.


We talked a lot about Moose but what about these kinds of Bucks? Do they attack?


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

BCTJ said:


> We talked a lot about Moose but what about these kinds of Bucks? Do they attack?


Well we are slap dab in the middle of the rut here in central Va so they get pretty stupid. There was another deer that jumped up out of the mountain laurel about 20ft away that I assume was the doe he was after. He just kept an eye on me like he was saying "as long as you stay away from my girl, we'll be ok. As I started to ride away, he walked parallel to the trail for maybe another 20 yards before our paths diverged. It was a really cool encounter.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

notso said:


> This guy hopped out in the trail in front of me Saturday. Literally the biggest deer I've ever seen. He was kind enough to wait for me to take off my pack to get out my phone and take some pics. He hung out keeping an eye on me for at least 10 minutes.


That is a nice size Whitetail.

I saw the biggest Mule a Deer I've ever seen about a month ago. I posted him up the thread at post #906.

On a ride yesterday another big buck Mule Deer Just 50' from me. He had a couple of does with him and he was nice enough to stand in this one spot for a 10 minute photo shoot. Too bad my cell phone camera wasn't better.

























And a couple of drake Mallards vying for the rights to one hen.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I see quite a bit of wildlife in my area to say the least, as attested by numerous photos in this thread. This morning I happened upon one of my best sightings. A Bull Moose, I know there are many better shots of moose in his thread.

But:

I get up close and personal on a regular basis with Bull Elk, Bighorn and Mule Deer with a Black Bear, Bobcat and possible Mountain Lion [still haven't seen one in the wild] as a possibility, I've had many traces of kills and prints experiences but: A Bull Moose sighting is a special sighting in my area. I could drive 1.0 hours or less up, and have this, but a Bull Moose meandering this far off its territory [over the Continental Divide] is a rare thing. My last Moose sighting on this side of the divide was a cow and calf feeding in a pond. To say the least I'm beaming with happiness is an understatement. 

They were reintroduced into Colorado in 1978 with just 24 animals. Placed up and over the divide and now very plentiful [there]. To see them on this side of the slope is rare. This dude was in a meadow that less than a week ago I spotted a herd of 100 or more Elk give or take a few elk.. He was cruising along and made his way up along the timberline and then went into out of sight.

Sorry my phone cell shots are not worthy. Even so it was a thrill to say the least.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

The day before the snow and the day after. Really drives the elk down.
Like DJ says, phone cameras just aren't that great.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

They're everywhere, and half my trees look like chew toys.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Found this little guy crawling on me after my ride today.
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

On today's ride, we heard, then spotted a pileated woodpecker. It is a big loud bird!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> On today's ride, we heard, then spotted a pileated woodpecker. It is a big loud bird!
> 
> View attachment 1169359


Every spring they go crazy on the metal cladding on my chimney. I think it's the bird version of the internet....loud as can be! It's all about chicks, man...or the production thereof.


----------



## Bikefly (Nov 27, 2017)

Cute


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

MSU Alum said:


> Every spring they go crazy on the metal cladding on my chimney. I think it's the bird version of the internet....loud as can be! It's all about chicks, man...or the production thereof.


I was trail running several years ago and came to a really swampy section and was slowly walking my way through, came around a sharp bend and there was a pileated woodpecker on a fallen log about ten feet in front of me. We were so close, we both just froze looking at each other. Then I could see he/she keeping still but moving its eyes around looking for a clear escape route. I slowly reached for my phone but it took flight before I could get it out.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

I encountered this buck and decided he needed to go home with me.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

On last nights ride, in the fresh snow, i followed the tracks of a pack of wolves, never did see them, but it was pretty cool seeing the big tracks in the snow.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tim208 said:


> On last nights ride, in the fresh snow, i followed the tracks of a pack of wolves, never did see them, but it was pretty cool seeing the big tracks in the snow.


Nice! Also that's a nice size Whitetail, congrats.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> On today's ride, we heard, then spotted a pileated woodpecker. It is a big loud bird!
> 
> View attachment 1169359


One of the biggest of the woodpeckers.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

dj

thank you, I had a pretty good season, everything came out on my pugsley.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tim208 said:


> dj
> 
> thank you, I had a pretty good season, everything came out on my pugsley.


A great way to get out there mixing the two passions.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Saw 'ole girl bedded down when we came around a bend. She stayed down for a while, but was up before I could get my phone out. I stopped to enjoy the view for a few minutes.
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Does this count as an animal encounter when there is perhaps only <10% of the animal left?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Prolly not in the spirit of the thread.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Is that ^ a bat?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is that ^ a bat?


Was going to ask the same, pretty sure it is. Yikes!


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice elk, DJ...like rodents round here, eh?

Bats are totally cool. Keep the insect population in check. 

Mountain lions... For some reason, I've seen eight in six separate sightings, most in CA, two in MT. Two were while driving, the rest while riding.

Want a mid-ride pick-me-up? How about rolling 15' from two healthy adults in the grass. With your wife on the back of your tandem. I locked eyes with one and watched his/her head and ears drop. The next 50 yards of pedaling was mildly exciting&#8230;

Who sees two lions together? I'll be damned that two more ran in front of my car in Trabuco Canyon, and damneder still that they let me take a vid of them: Cats

Gotta wonder how many have seen me...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

She&I said:


> Nice elk, DJ...like rodents round here, eh?
> 
> Bats are totally cool. Keep the insect population in check.
> 
> ...


You are so lucky to have had so many lion encounters. I've been out in the wild mostly in the west all of my 56 year old life and have never seen one. Plenty of signs though, such as fresh deer kills and tracks on several occasions. Never a sighting of one. That video [great video] looks like two young siblings by size and how they acted. I bet the mother was close by.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You are so lucky to have had so many lion encounters. I've been out in the wild mostly in the west all of my 56 year old life and have never seen one. Plenty of signs though, such as fresh deer kills and tracks on several occasions. Never a sighting of one. That video [great video] looks like two young siblings by size and how they acted. I bet the mother was close by.


I guess it is luck...which is why I say _for some reason_. You're right that many avid outdoorspeople never see one. A 70-plus guy I know has trod all over the Santa Anas for decades, on and off trail - zip.

But...I've spent loads of days in bear country and never seen a bear while riding. Another bit of luck at work, no doubt.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

She&I said:


> I guess it is luck...which is why I say _for some reason_. You're right that many avid outdoorspeople never see one. A 70-plus guy I know has trod all over the Santa Anas for decades, on and off trail - zip.
> 
> But...I've spent loads of days in bear country and never seen a bear while riding. Another bit of luck at work, no doubt.


And I've seen 7 bears in the last year. Weird!


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You are so lucky to have had so many lion encounters. I've been out in the wild mostly in the west all of my 56 year old life and have never seen one. Plenty of signs though, such as fresh deer kills and tracks on several occasions. Never a sighting of one. That video [great video] looks like two young siblings by size and how they acted. I bet the mother was close by.


You haven't seen them, but you can bet they've seen you. I often wonder how close I've been to one and never known it. Probably best to remain ignorant of those kinds of things.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ladmo said:


> You haven't seen them, but you can bet they've seen you. I often wonder how close I've been to one and never known it. Probably best to remain ignorant of those kinds of things.


Oh, for sure they've watched me without me ever having a clue. The strangest encounter I've ever had was back some 30 years ago. Back when I was a hunter. I was in the mountains of Colorado [Red Feathers] with a buddy. We were elk hunting and 4 wheeled into a remote area where there was elk activity. We got there just before dark and set up camp readying to be out at first day break the next morning. When we set up camp there was no snow on the ground but we knew a storm was coming in that night. We didn't think we'd wake and open the tent to a 1-2' of fresh powder. The storm had passed and it was beautiful sunny morning. As we headed out on foot we got to about 100' from camp and found fresh mountain lion tracks. They circled our campsite and then left. Never having come closer than 100' to our tent. Talk about a chilling moment, we never saw the cat the whole 3 days we were out there. We most certainly were in his or her territory and being watched though.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Oh, for sure they've watched me without me ever having a clue. The strangest encounter I've ever had was back some 30 years ago. Back when I was a hunter. I was in the mountains of Colorado [Red Feathers] with a buddy. We were elk hunting and 4 wheeled into a remote area where there was elk activity. We got there just before dark and set up camp readying to be out at first day break the next morning. When we set up camp there was no snow on the ground but we knew a storm was coming in that night. We didn't think we'd wake and open the tent to a 1-2' of fresh powder. The storm had passed and it was beautiful sunny morning. As we headed out on foot we got to about 100' from camp and found fresh mountain lion tracks. They circled our campsite and then left. Never having come closer than 100' to our tent. Talk about a chilling moment, we never saw the cat the whole 3 days we were out there. We most certainly were in his or her territory and being watched though.


That's when I would have said eff that, packed up and left.:eekster:


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Oh, for sure they've watched me without me ever having a clue. The strangest encounter I've ever had was back some 30 years ago. Back when I was a hunter. I was in the mountains of Colorado [Red Feathers] with a buddy. We were elk hunting and 4 wheeled into a remote area where there was elk activity. We got there just before dark and set up camp readying to be out at first day break the next morning. When we set up camp there was no snow on the ground but we knew a storm was coming in that night. We didn't think we'd wake and open the tent to a 1-2' of fresh powder. The storm had passed and it was beautiful sunny morning. As we headed out on foot we got to about 100' from camp and found fresh mountain lion tracks. They circled our campsite and then left. Never having come closer than 100' to our tent. Talk about a chilling moment, we never saw the cat the whole 3 days we were out there. We most certainly were in his or her territory and being watched though.


Check this out. Surprised I could find the article still after all these years. Not being an ex-college wrestler, I suspect I'd be cat food in about 3 seconds, but bravo to this guy.

Business | Ex-Wrestler Uses Moves To Thwart Cougar Attack -- Claws, Teeth Can't Match Choke Hold | Seattle Times Newspaper


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ladmo said:


> Check this out. Surprised I could find the article still after all these years. Not being an ex-college wrestler, I suspect I'd be cat food in about 3 seconds, but bravo to this guy.
> 
> Business | Ex-Wrestler Uses Moves To Thwart Cougar Attack -- Claws, Teeth Can't Match Choke Hold | Seattle Times Newspaper


A very rare win for a human. He's lucky he was a young cat. By that < I meant the lion.


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

Saw two bobcats and a coyote last week while riding at Ft Ord near Monterey CA. in addition to several deer.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

mfisher1971 said:


> View attachment 1170490





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Is that ^ a bat?


Yeah, thankfully not encountered while riding. Must have hit it driving in to camp the night before our ride.

Made me sad, I love bats...


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I passed this buffalo on today's ride. Winter riding is fun because you have almost the entire road to yourself.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

delteme


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

Great Horned Owl


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Saw some bighorn sheep at the Burbs today luckily out of the corner of my eye when they moved. Stopped and waited for them to move along and was rewarded with some cool pics, a little fuzzy cuz I zoomed in all the way.

















Wish I would have had an awesome camera, this would have been great.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cool encounter Eugene. Desert Bighorn in your area and Rocky Mountain Bighorn here.:thumbsup:

Had an unusual Magpie encounter yesterday. They normally are very weary of humans and fly away at any movement. Not this one, he came over and landed on my truck mirror only a foot from my face. I snapped a couple of photos and then he flew away. I got out of my truck and he came back and almost entered my truck. Lol - cool little dude.

He actually acted like he was trying to communicate with me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ very cool.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Cool encounter Eugene. Desert Bighorn in your area and Rocky Mountain Bighorn here.:thumbsup:
> 
> Had an unusual Magpie encounter yesterday. They normally are very weary of humans and fly away at any movement. Not this one, he came over and landed on my truck mirror only a foot from my face. I snapped a couple of photos and then he flew away. I got out of my truck and he came back and almost entered my truck. Lol - cool little dude.
> 
> He actually acted like he was trying to communicate with me.


He was trying to tell you that Timmy fell into a well.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

huckleberry hound said:


> He was trying to tell you that Timmy fell into a well.


I hate to be the one to burst your bubble but: Lassie is a fictional character created by Eric Knight; she is a female Rough Collie dog, and is featured in a short story that was later expanded to a full-length novel called Lassie Come-Home. She is not a bird.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I hate to be the one to burst your bubble but: Lassie is a fictional character created by Eric Knight; she is a female Rough Collie dog, and is featured in a short story that was later expanded to a full-length novel called Lassie Come-Home. She is not a bird.
> View attachment 1171776


Oh geez, now I'm going to have to burst your bubble DJ; Lassie is dead.

Sorry man. It was a good while ago. She was a happy dog and had a good life.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Oh geez, now I'm going to have to burst your bubble DJ; Lassie is dead.
> 
> Sorry man. It was a good while ago. She was a happy dog and had a good life.


In some ways that's a good thing. Can you imagine if she saw huckleberry hounds post? Being compared to a bird may just have been the death of her.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Today on the roadside I found a plush reindeer antler. Does that count?


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Darth Lefty said:


> Today on the roadside I found a plush reindeer antler. Does that count?


Somehow, yes.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Finding any antler is cool and noteworthy.


----------



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

I saw a bobcat on my ride here in San Diego yesterday.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Finding any antler is cool and noteworthy.


My sister found a Moose antler mountain biking in Wyoming. She clear coated it and hung it on the wall. Pretty cool looking piece.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rippling over canyons said:


> I saw a bobcat on my ride here in San Diego yesterday.


Nice!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Another buffalo picture. I'm guessing the black bear are all hibernating now so I will have to wait until next Spring.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

encountered this herd at north rim of grand canyon...but so did everyone else...in their cars










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BCTJ said:


> Another buffalo picture. I'm guessing the black bear are all hibernating now so I will have to wait until next Spring.
> 
> View attachment 1172038





cjsb said:


> encountered this herd at north rim of grand canyon...but so did everyone else...in their cars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of these are great shots. My Bison photos are lost in an old phone.:madmax:


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Glad you like it DJ. The buffalo didn't even seem to know I existed... which is nice for taking photos.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

The Antelope Island bison are pretty much habituated to the presence of humans so its not too surprising that they didn't pay much attention to you.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

here is the color version of same herd from North Rim Grand Canyon, 10/2017:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We were ice biking on the weekend and saw these tracks. oops!


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Found by someone building trails locally and posted to our group facebook page for that trail network.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Any idea what it's from? Mountain Lion maybe?


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Almost hit a big beaver on a ride last night...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

That deer needs some studs.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

notso said:


> Almost hit a big beaver on a ride last night...


I did hit one last night. Not a big one though.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ladmo said:


> Found by someone building trails locally and posted to our group facebook page for that trail network.
> 
> View attachment 1173262





notso said:


> Any idea what it's from? Mountain Lion maybe?


From the shape and where the eye sockets are located, I'd say Mountain Lion would be right.

For comparison:


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I did hit one last night. Not a big one though.


While riding your bike?? skillz...


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Cat tracks (aka Mountain Lion) on Christmas Eve ride....Yikes! It snowed two days ago and these were obviously left after that snow.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I see claw marks which tells me it's canine or bear tracks and not cat. All cats retract their claws and only bring them out in attack mode or for climbing. The only cat that have them fixed in the out position all the time is a Cheetah. One of the reasons Cheetahs are so fast, the claws act as traction.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2017)

I dunno about that. You see claws sometimes, but the shape looks more big cat than big dog. The outer toes are closer in line that a dogs toes would be. Could be either though, the photos aren't clear enough (for me) to be definitive.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Forster said:


> I dunno about that. You see claws sometimes, but the shape looks more big cat than big dog. The outer toes are closer in line that a dogs toes would be. Could be either though, the photos aren't clear enough (for me) to be definitive.


I clearly see claw marks.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

I am not qualified to make an assessment of what kind of animal tracks these were, but two of the people on the ride were. They studied them and make the proclamation. Here is a better photo of one of the paw prints. The location is just outside of Santa Fe, NM. It is on the backside of Atalaya Mountain, about 1800-2000 feet above town and in a place that is known to have large cats. In fact, there have been numerous sightings and dangerous interactions with mountain lions in the past couple of years in the area. I think it is unlikely to have been a large dog, but it could bear 
tracks. I just don't know when bears begin their hibernation, especially this year when things have been so dry and warm. Normally, Atalaya would be totally unridable at this point in the season. It should have 18-24 inches of snowpack now. As you can see, it is just a dusting.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

beastmaster said:


> I am not qualified to make an assessment of what kind of animal tracks these were, but two of the people on the ride were. They studied them and make the proclamation. Here is a better photo of one of the paw prints. The location is just outside of Santa Fe, NM. It is on the backside of Atalaya Mountain, about 1800-2000 feet above town and in a place that is known to have large cats. In fact, there have been numerous sightings and dangerous interactions with mountain lions in the past couple of years in the area. I think it is unlikely to have been a large dog, but it could bear
> tracks. I just don't know when bears begin their hibernation, especially this year when things have been so dry and warm. Normally, Atalaya would be totally unridable at this point in the season. It should have 18-24 inches of snowpack now. As you can see, it is just a dusting.
> 
> View attachment 1174228


I wish you had gotten close ups of several tracks. I'm seeing claw marks in the one track that's clear in that photo. If it is a cat that's an awesome but also chilling sight.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I wish you had gotten close ups of several tracks. I'm seeing claw marks in the one track that's clear in that photo. If it is a cat that's an awesome but also chilling sight.


For whatever its worth, the closeup photo, the one with the Pearl Izumi shoe covers, is the same print you enlarged where you saw the claw marks.

Several years ago I was riding in the same general area when I came ripping around a corner and came face to face with a bear! He (or she) was totally freaked out--as I was too! The bear ran off super fast in the opposite direction and I turned around as quickly as I could considering that the trail is a super steep bench cut. That was quite weird.

Another time, in a different place entirely, I rode up on a small deer being stalked by a coyote intent on taking it down. It was a classic standoff. The little deer was not backing down, the coyote wasn't big enough to just take it down, and my arrival on the scene changed the dynamic. After a few tense seconds, the deer took off in one direction and the coyote in the other. That was also quite weird.

One other story; two of us were riding in Taos Ski Valley (going up Gold Hill before IMBA made the deal with the USFS to exchange that beautiful single track for another, less great single track). While climbing up this stupid steep single track (Bull of the Woods) a newly born baby deer was laying in the middle of the trail, still wrapped in placenta! Now that was truly weird!

Things like this are part of the reason I love to ride and am lucky enough to live in a very rural state and town.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Damn. And I get all excited when I see a deer or a fox.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Here's something you don't see on a bike ride everyday (Unless you're riding Torry ridge during bear season)...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

That's a small Black Bear. Possibly a subadult which is illegal to shoot. Not a cub but not an adult. You can tell by the size and the long slender snout. What state is that in?


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

It's in VA. I'm pretty sure (not positive) that there's no minimum size requirement here. You are correct that it was not a large best at all. I'd guess 150lbs. My guess is about the time this pic was taken, they were glad it wasn't a big one as they still had about 3/4 of a mile to go up the mountain to get to the truck.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

notso said:


> It's in VA. I'm pretty sure (not positive) that there's no minimum size requirement here. You are correct that it was not a large best at all. I'd guess 150lbs. My guess is about the time this pic was taken, they were glad it wasn't a big one as they still had about 3/4 of a mile to go up the mountain to get to the truck.


Lol

I guess you're right. I went searching for a size limit there and came up empty. I did however stumble upon 650 lb Black Bear killed in VA in 2015. That's huge for a Black Bear. There was also 740 lb Bear killed there years back.

https://www.fieldandstream.com/blog...ack-bear-is-one-of-largest-killed-in-virginia


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes we do have some big bears. I've seen more bears this year while riding my bike than I have seen in the wild my entire life.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Is that trophy hunting? ^^


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

jcd46 said:


> Is that trophy hunting? ^^


 most folks who bear hunt actually eat the meat. I've tried it a couple times and I'm not a fan.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

notso said:


> most folks who bear hunt actually eat the meat. I've tried it a couple times and I'm not a fan.


I've had it as well, same here. My dad shot one many moons ago.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

bear meat depends on the bear. my spring bear was very tasty, it had been eating on grass. a fall bear is spotty. they eat anything and taste like it. But sausage and pepperoni come out pretty tasty. 

most states don't have a bear size law, just you can't shoot sows with cubs. Also, bears are not as big as people think, yes there are some big one, but 150-200lbs is very normal. I have no idea what the one I shot was, It came out on a backpack.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Here's a picture of an echidna from yesterday's ride. They're always difficult to capture as they curl up their bodies when they feel threatened.









I don't see them very often.

Tim


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We spotted a little woodpecker during today's ride


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

Wombat said:


> Here's a picture of an echidna from yesterday's ride. They're always difficult to capture as they curl up their bodies when they feel threatened.
> 
> View attachment 1177678
> 
> ...


Thats awesome! What neck of the woods is this?


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

It’s in Canberra in SE Australia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBforlife (Apr 27, 2009)

This guy was pissed.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

MTBforlife said:


> This guy was pissed.


AZ? Looked like you southern AZ guys had some very warm temps recently.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MTBforlife said:


> This guy was pissed.


Great sight, a California King snake, harmless.


----------



## MTBforlife (Apr 27, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Great sight, a California King snake, harmless.


Yup Yup. King Snake. Aka: The rattle snake killer.

I found this snake last year February on a night ride out near Tehachapi California. I was blown away to find a snake out and about in the middle of winter.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^Cool gentle snakes those Kings are. I've caught a few when I lived in Cali.

Today I woke up to 4" of fresh snow. Pretty rare this year in Northern Colorado. I took off up to the mountains to enjoy the scenery. I saw at least 70 Elk and 50 Mule Deer. One Bald Eagle and numerous species of waterfowl.

One herd of elk I came across was a bachelor herd of 7 big bulls. Four of which were not big but HUGE. Most were bedded down under some pine trees. I got to within 40' of them.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ incredible pics D.J!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ incredible pics D.J!


X2

DJ all you are missing is


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

Sheesh, you couldn't have gotten maybe another 30' closer for us DJ...lol


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LOL
Thanks boys and girl.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

This deer could have been MTBR-famous!! Instead, it ran away from the camera!!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

A less camera-shy deer.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^ That second shot looks like a painting. :thumbsup:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Not my encounter, caught on a surveillance camera:

A fox and a snowy owl met on a winter night


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

You almost always see deer at the county parks that I usually ride near home. It's not unusual to see several does, with their fawns in season. Bucks are less common, though. I saw this guy this past fall when he ran across the trail then stopped a few yards away. It was rut season and he was clearly looking at life through a pheromone haze. I could smell his musk and he was snorting and pawing the ground. I snapped a couple of pics and then a doe took off from the other side of me heading away at an angle, and the buck tore ass after her! I'd kinda interrupted their rendezvous I fear. I called an apology for the "buck block," but they were already over the hill and far away.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

This morning, when I left home on my bike commute, I thought, I would really like to get a good photo of a coyote. Wish fulfilled!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Very nice shot. A healthy looking specimen.

I just posted this in the other wildlife thread. That was the wrong thread. I wasn't biking on this expedition this morning.

I also saw a Coyote this morning at 9,500 ft elevation Colorado. I watched him meandering along looking for rabbits and mice. I finally drove off and about a 1/4 mile up I came upon a herd of 38 Bull Elk. Yes all 38 were bulls. The Coyote came cruising along and meandered through the herd.






Today before 9am I saw:

1 Bald Eagle 
24 Wild Turkeys two flock sightings.
15 Deer in 3 different sightings.
200 Elk in 5 different sightings.
1 Coyote

And a Partridge in a pair tree. 
















*That's ^ a Black Billed Magpie.*:eekster:
























That's ^ a Bald Eagle if you can make him out.:lol:


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Very nice shot. A healthy looking specimen.
> 
> Thanks. Do you think he looks kind of orangish? I thought that coyotes were suppossed to be grey or brown...like Wile E. Coyote.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BCTJ said:


> Thanks. Do you think he looks kind of orangish? I thought that coyotes were supported to be grey or brown...like Wile E. Coyote.


No, it's normal coloring, they have different color variations depending on their habitat.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> No, it's normal coloring, they have different color variations depending on their habitat.


The one in your photo looks a lot more grey. I guess mother nature knows how to make animals blend.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BCTJ said:


> The one in your photo looks a lot more grey. I guess mother nature knows how to make animals blend.


Yep, depends on their habitat and region.

http://www.foremostcoyotehunting.com/2017/04/what-is-the-coyote-color.html


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

In this photo, he blends in really well with the mountain and almost looks like a fox.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Amazing! Nature is amazing. ^

It’s amazing how they naturally change from generation to generation according to region and habitat. In that photo he blends right in. You wouldn’t find an orange Coyote in the mountains. I’ve seen most all forms of coloration depending on region, and it’s always amazed me. A double take of what you are seeing is sometimes mandatory. Sorry, but I’m a nature fanatic.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Amazing! Nature is amazing. ^
> 
> It's amazing how they naturally change from generation to generation according to region and habitat. In that photo he blends right in. You wouldn't find an orange Coyote in the mountains. I've seen most all forms of coloration depending on region, and it's always amazed me. A double take of what you are seeing is sometimes mandatory. Sorry, but I'm a nature fanatic.


Yeah, that's why we come here - because we are outdoors fanatics and also we want to be educated about climate change.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Almost hit a javelina yesterday. Family group rooting around right on the trail. Missed a juvenile by about a foot.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BCTJ said:


> Yeah, that's why we come here - because we are outdoors fanatics and also we want to be educated about climate change.


Lol
I'm glad I didn't get sucked into that thread. Many have and some never made it out.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

+1, good stuff.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Them Javalina's*

They can be fast and stealthy. Always a treat to see them. Even more of a treat to grab a photo...or two.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

Cleared2land said:


> They can be fast and stealthy. Always a treat to see them. Even more of a treat to grab a photo...or two.
> 
> View attachment 1187239
> View attachment 1187240
> ...


Neat looking lil guys, but Mmm bacon...


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> They can be fast and stealthy. Always a treat to see them. Even more of a treat to grab a photo...or two.
> 
> View attachment 1187239
> View attachment 1187240
> ...


I ran into some of these when I used to live in Arizona. But, I didn't have my blog at that time so - no photos. They would just run away from me. Don't these get dangerous when they grow tusks?


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

BCTJ said:


> I ran into some of these when I used to live in Arizona. But, I didn't have my blog at that time so - no photos. They would just run away from me. Don't these get dangerous when they grow tusks?


they get their name Javelina, from what the Spanish thought of their tusks-Javelins. They have poor sight and you don't want to startle them to the point they may charge you. But otherwise they should leave you alone.

they may look the part but they are not pigs/hogs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

cjsb said:


> they get their name Javelina, from what the Spanish thought of their tusks-Javelins. They have poor sight and you don't want to startle them to the point they may charge you. But otherwise they should leave you alone.
> 
> they may look the part but they are not pigs/hogs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


here is one we saw on a recent stay in Tucson:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

An animal that didn't make it through the winter.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

Murder Log


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's some deer that survived the winter. :thumbsup:


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

*Takin' it slow.*

This guy was just takin' it easy along the trail.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2018)

Had a surreal moment today on the ride home. A fox was sitting in the middle of the road in a park just watching me ride until I got pretty dang close. It was a little like a scene from The Chronicles of Narnia.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Better take cover from that man-eater.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

BCTJ said:


> View attachment 1193736


A laugh was had on my end.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TheHolc said:


> A laugh was had on my end.


You laugh in the face of a Black Panther. Who are you, Chuck Norris?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

RobLyman said:


> This guy was just takin' it easy along the trail.


Cool encounter, looks like a Gopher Tortoise to me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Forster said:


> Had a surreal moment today on the ride home. A fox was sitting in the middle of the road in a park just watching me ride until I got pretty dang close. It was a little like a scene from The Chronicles of Narnia.


Similar experience last summer. I walked up to within 5' of this guy. I finally had to yell to get him to scoot. He was a young one and I think he was distracted by what I think was his mother on the other side of the busy canyon road. I never saw his mother but he was staring across as if he was separated and confused. I was snapping photos the whole time I walked up to him from 75' up to 5' away.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You laugh in the face of a Black Panther. Who are you, Chuck Norris?


Man, you really had me second guessing myself and observing a bit more closely on whether it was a black panther from far away or just a house cat lol! *facepalm*


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Similar experience last summer. I walked up to within 5' of this guy. I finally had to yell to get him to scoot. He was a young one and I think he was distracted by what I think was his mother on the other side of the busy canyon road. I never saw his mother but he was staring across as if he was separated and confused. I was snapping photos the whole time I walked up to him from 75' up to 5' away.
> 
> View attachment 1194011
> 
> ...


Foxes have to be one of the coolest animals I've ever seen, I've only seen two in person before. One around Crater lake and the other on a dirt road back home in Georgia...Such beautiful creatures.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TheHolc said:


> Man, you really had me second guessing myself and observing a bit more closely on whether it was a black panther from far away or just a house cat lol! *facepalm*


It's a house cat?


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It's a house cat?


I'm so confused at this point.

-Confucius


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It's a house cat?


Its Cyclelicious' cat


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I thought it was a meadow cat.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Crappy pic I know was zoomed all the way in on my phone. Wild horses. They are so awesome.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

I saw a coyote the other day. I was enjoying a mid ride beer and not making any noise so he didn't hear me as he trotted through the brush.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Foxes are pretty cool, rarely see them around here been a year or two. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

BCTJ said:


> View attachment 1193736


Its not the physical dangers but the 7 years bad luck I need to worry about from this guy, right?


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

Today's ride was filled with squirrels! Like every 10 feet! Came around a corner to have a doe standing in the trail. Should have seen the roost that deer put out getting out of there. Then I ran across these two! A pair of mallards!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I think its a beaver.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

BCTJ said:


> I think its a beaver.
> 
> View attachment 1195371


I think it's a muskrat.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> I think it's a muskrat.


I know it's a Muskrat.

I witnessed two Muskrats mating in the water last week. Too late with the camera to catch them doing the deed but I managed to get some other footage. This was in a high alpine lake in Colorado at 9,000 ft. elevation.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ they make a nice fur coat.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I know it's a Muskrat.
> 
> I witnessed two Muskrats mating in the water last week. Too late with the camera to catch them doing the deed but I managed to get some other footage. This was in a high alpine lake in Colorado at 9,000 ft. elevation.


So is that Muskrat Suzie or Muskrat Sam?


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

chazpat said:


> So is that Muskrat Suzie or Muskrat Sam?


Muskrat sally.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Back yard....daily elk herd commute up from the golf course. Sadly, I think the camera focused on my window.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

I was out in the middle of nowhere in New Mexico, and I came over a little rise and saw this guy staring me in the face. I dropped my bike and sat down behind it till he moved on.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

tom erb said:


> I was out in the middle of nowhere in New Mexico, and I came over a little rise and saw this guy staring me in the face. I dropped my bike and sat down behind it till he moved on.


So cool. I want to get a photo of one (from a safe distance) for my blog. Nice idea to sit behind the bike till he lost interest in you.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Not "wild"life, but an encounter nonetheless.

Camp Tuscazoar, OH

Photo credit to Gemini Bicycle Fitness and Ski Center (not mine)
:lol:








-F


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Moo


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Moo -ve off the trail, their buddy, coming thru.

And what's with the skinny bars there, fellow? Now THESE are some bars.


----------



## TheHolc (May 17, 2016)

Fleas said:


> Not "wild"life, but an encounter nonetheless.
> 
> Camp Tuscazoar, OH
> 
> ...


Puts my 800mm "wide" bars to shame...


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Do tracks count? Because I came across a wicked looking set of bear tracks while out exploring the backroads on my bike lol.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MCHB said:


> Do tracks count? Because I came across a wicked looking set of bear tracks while out exploring the backroads on my bike lol.
> 
> View attachment 1196224


Yes, tracks such as those certainly qualify. :thumbsup:

Next time I have an encounter like this I'll return to photograph the tracks the next day. 

Last summer I was following and photographing this mother and cubs along a river. Me on one side, they on the other. They were moving along at a pretty good clip until suddenly the mother disappeared into the tall grass along the river bank. She popped out directly across from where I was on the other side of the river. Knowing I pushed my luck, I slowly backed off and got out of there.


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yes, tracks such as those certainly qualify. :thumbsup:
> 
> Next time I have an encounter like this I'll return to photograph the tracks the next day.
> 
> ...


Those pictures are awesome; I think momma's facial expression in the last picture says it all lol!

"Hey! ...I'm onto you..." :skep:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2018)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/m/05e04d...e8aa7578b/ss_man-mauled-to-death-by-bear.html
Couldn't decide whether to post this here, the Darwin Awards or start a new thread about selfie injuries.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Saw my first Gila Monster today! So cool! I didn't get too close because even though they are slow, they have a quick venomous bite and won't let go. I guess sometimes you have to submerge them in water to get them to let go! Yikes. This one was probably a good 18" long.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I ran into a Road Runner today, too quick for a pic but I love those guys!

Not "ran" into it like Chaz's poor squirrel!

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## DAD BOD (Dec 15, 2017)

Saw this squished little guy today. Does anybody know what kind of snake it is?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

screamingbunny said:


> View attachment 1196643


I've been trying to get an owl photo for the bird thread. Every-time I think I've found an owl, it turns out to be a dove.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

That looks like a Lonesome Dove to me...............


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Imagine you frequently ride trails in a park that is right in the middle of your densely populated neighborhood, and the nearest farm is at least a half hour drive away, over a mountain. Then one day, right next to the singletrack, you see this hilariously out of place surprise:





















The goats keep going around the hill in the picture.

Maybe they are rent-a-goats for clearing out all the poison oak shrubs?


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Almost ran over this little guy on the trail this morning.









My glove next to it for size reference, just a baby! I moved him about 20 feet off the trail so he wouldn't get ran over and squished.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Skeggs1993 said:


> Imagine you frequently ride trails in a park that is right in the middle of your densely populated neighborhood, and the nearest farm is at least a half hour drive away, over a mountain. Then one day, right next to the singletrack, you see this hilariously out of place surprise:
> View attachment 1197145
> 
> View attachment 1197146
> ...


Probably. I pass through a neighborhood of multi-million dollar mansions (and I'm in Georgia) on my way to work and one day, one of the houses had a bunch of rent-a-goats in the front yard, clearing out the English Ivy. Granted, this was an older house and not worth as much but it sits next to a 3 million dollar estate.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

screamingbunny said:


> View attachment 1196643


Amazing shot of a Snowy Owl.:thumbsup:



DAD BOD said:


> Saw this squished little guy today. Does anybody know what kind of snake it is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a Milksnake to me. Hard telling though by its dark skin, probably due to decomposition. Normally the orange marking are brighter.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Almost ran over this little guy on the trail this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1197746
> 
> ...


Awesome little dude. A desert tortoise, lucky you.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

Deer


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LOL ^ great inquisitive shot. Riding along the other day I spotted a mother and her fawn Muledeer. This is the fawn trying to catch up to mom.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Here's my mom and fawn deer shot, whitetail from my ride this morning. Tiniest fawn I ever recall seeing.









Last year at these trails I met a guy who said shortly before we met, he was riding and a fellow rider stopped him on the trail. She said a deer had just birthed a fawn in the middle of the trail. She had spooked the mom but they could see her watching a short ways away. They waited a ways up the trail to stop any other riders and eventually the fawn wobbled up and was reunited with its mom. I would love to have seen that.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Unfortunate Event...*

Cougar kills mountain biker, injures another in Washington state.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/20/us/washington-cougar-attack-leaves-mountain-biker-dead/index.html


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Here's my mom and fawn deer shot, whitetail from my ride this morning. Tiniest fawn I ever recall seeing.
> 
> View attachment 1199054
> 
> ...


Cool story and great shot. A few years ago there was someone [I can't recall who] on these forums telling of coming around a blind corner to a mother Moose who had just given birth to her calf on the trail.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

These are kind of hard to photograph - they move so fast and then dive and reappear somewhere else.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I also passed a lizard.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^ Nice doe Pronghorn shot, and some domestic goats.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ^ Nice doe Pronghorn shot, and some domestic goats.


As always, thanks for the id. I wanted to photograph some black bear, but, no luck today.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

This weekend I saw 1 bear, 1 moose, and a bunch of Beluga Whales, while mountain biking.

Whale is white speck in first pic.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

BCTJ said:


> As always, thanks for the id. I wanted to photograph some black bear, but, no luck today.
> 
> View attachment 1200914


Close!


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Amazing shot of a Snowy Owl.:thumbsup:
> 
> Looks like a Milksnake to me. Hard telling though by its dark skin, probably due to decomposition. Normally the orange marking are brighter.


I'm thinking Northern Water Snake with the thick body and dark color.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

"In regions with cold winters, black bears may hibernate for up to several months. Keeping this in mind, the best time to seek to take black bear pictures is in late spring, summer or early fall."

They should be out of their caves by now.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Scott O said:


> I'm thinking Northern Water Snake with the thick body and dark color.


Could be, hard to tell due to decomposition. You are right about the thick body and it not being a Milksnake.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Does this count as an animal encounter?  Oh yeah, this is the North Shore of Vancouver.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ^ Nice doe Pronghorn shot, and some domestic goats.


I was hoping that they were domesticated mountain goats (if such a thing exists). I do want to get a mountain goat photo for the blog.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BCTJ said:


> I was hoping that they were domesticated mountain goats (if such a thing exists). I do want to get a mountain goat photo for the blog.


Nope, just domestic goats. Mountain Goats are way up in the high country of only a few states. I'll get some photos next time I get up high. Actually my sister was biking last summer near Dillon Colorado and almost got ran over by one. It came running down the side of the mountain and crossed right in front of her. I'll have her email me the photos she took and lost them up.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

:idea: Hmmm - it seems like mountain goats would more likely be encountered hiking, rather than mountain biking. (or at Thunder Mountain in Disneyland).


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2018)

Last week was rural Coyotes and urban Red Fox. This week is apparently rural Deer (fawn's in tow) and urban Red Fox Squirrels, Black Fox Squirrels and so many Cotton Tail Rabbits I feel like I'm in a Hitchcock movie.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

bjeast said:


> Does this count as an animal encounter?  Oh yeah, this is the North Shore of Vancouver.
> 
> View attachment 1201014
> 
> ...


Yes!
Somehow found this one in the dark without running it over. And almost got stung by a hornet at the same time - in the dark! It was warm quite early today.







The shell is probably >1".

btw - that baby desert tortoise looks as big a Volkswagon Beetle in the first pic. 

-F


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

A bachelor herd of 15 BIG RAMS today. There were 8 in one herd and 7 in a herd just 100' away from the other herd. I call that one herd. All Rams and no female Ewes.

































And some elk in velvet.

















And some deer and 2 Bald Eagles. A good day for wildlife.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I was attacked by an owl last night. I was setting up for a corner and my brakes squealed due to them being wet from some light rain. Next thing I know something hits my helmet and all I see is a huge set of wings in my face. Scariest thing that's ever happened on the bike. I guess it thought my head was a rabbit or squirrel lol.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

coke said:


> I was attacked by an owl last night. I was setting up for a corner and my brakes squealed due to them being wet from some light rain. Next thing I know something hits my helmet and all I see is a huge set of wings in my face. Scariest thing that's ever happened on the bike. I guess it thought my head was a rabbit or squirrel lol.


Lucky you didn't get a set of tallons in the face..


----------



## UnoTrack (Jun 21, 2017)

Most dangerous animal encounter to me was a squirrel. Little effer zigged and zagged 'til he was certain to end up under my front tire taking it out from under me. Went OTB pretty hard. It just stared at me when I got up then it ran off barking. I full on panic brake now every time I see a squirrel running along the trail. Furry tailed rat bastards.


----------



## broncbuster (Jun 11, 2006)

Rattlesnakes usually look just like a stick in the trail till you're right on top of em then your brain screams that's no stick and you literally have a knee jerk reaction almost kneeing yourself in the face. Bad thing is for a few weeks after that any stick in the trail will get you... not to proud of a thing being scared of a stick.

This was the last one that spooked me as it recoiled when I rode by. Not a big snake as far as rattlers go but big for the species I think.









It calmed right down and ignored me. "He's a good boy" as Steve Irwin used to say..









Also had a skunk run out onto the trail right in front of me at dusk one time. He looked at me and just kept going thankfully. Think I would have preferred a rattlesnake.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

UnoTrack said:


> Most dangerous animal encounter to me was a squirrel. Little effer zigged and zagged 'til he was certain to end up under my front tire taking it out from under me. Went OTB pretty hard. It just stared at me when I got up then it ran off barking. I full on panic brake now every time I see a squirrel running along the trail. Furry tailed rat bastards.


lol that's what I get on my local trails too! I love those little guys, especially when they take off in front of you, not knowing where to go. I get the same thing with wild rabbits. We have snakes, but I rarely get to meet them, its been a couple of years which is a lot for SoCal.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2018)

I see all types of critters, but our local snake population is largely non-venomous. Most danger on the trail? Little dogs on leashes. Can run them over without getting sued, usually attached to a hostile owner (who's on their smart phone because why enjoy nature without Netflix), agile and largely unaware.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

scared this bad boy off of the gated fs road last night, I was going in to makes some changes on my game cam. Pretty sure it is the same wolf. We have history. 
5th time I have had wolf expierences on this particular gated road.
roughly 4 miles from the house outside of cda, Idaho.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Very cool! Any other game or critters captured on this camera?


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

this cam has gotten, wolves, coyotes, bears, cougars, moose, deer, elk and turkeys.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Incredible wolf pic!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome! ^^

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcg3745 (May 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

mcg3745 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot!


----------



## broncbuster (Jun 11, 2006)

Dead emu... sad


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

broncbuster said:


> View attachment 1204972
> 
> 
> Dead emu... sad


Yeah, that's never a good sign in Africa. Look over your shoulder.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Along the way I found a baby bird (possible woodpecker?) on the road. It couldn't fly so I led it to the side of the road so it wouldn't get run over and where I think the nest was located. When I went back, it wasn't there... I hope it's ok


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yeah, that's never a good sign in Africa. Look over your shoulder.


Emus are Australian


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

When I ride on unusually hot days, I see more animals. I'm not sure if it is because the trails are vacant of people, or the animals are lethargic, or both. One hot day, a rabbit just didn't seem to want to get off the trail, and then the same with a lizard. Another day, two fawns didn't know what to do when i came around the corner and their mother bolted. These are midafternoon rides, when usually the animals are hiding from people.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yeah, that's never a good sign in Africa. Look over your shoulder.





cmg71 said:


> Emus are Australian


That's why it's never a good sign in Africa.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> View attachment 1204991
> 
> 
> View attachment 1204992
> ...


Cool Bighorn. Another animal I still need to photograph for my blog. The buffalo looks fake though. You can easily encounter buffalo by driving for 12 hours to Antelope Island, Utah.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cmg71 said:


> Emus are Australian





chazpat said:


> That's why it's never a good sign in Africa.


It occurred to me after I posted that but I neglected to go back in to edit. ut:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BCTJ said:


> Cool Bighorn. Another animal I still need to photograph for my blog. The buffalo looks fake though. You can easily encounter buffalo by driving for 12 hours to Antelope Island, Utah.


I guess you missed the 4 female Ewes on the cliff above looking down on the Ram in the river.

I also saw 2 herds of all Rams the day before. One herd had 8 and the other herd had 7. The herds were only 100' apart so I call that one big ass herd of 15 RAMS.

And yes the Bison is fake.  I could drive 45 minutes to film a huge herd of Bison. They're on a ranch outside of Cheyenne Wyoming, but the ranch is so big it's as if they are in the wild. There are also Pronghorn Antelope everywhere up there.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

We drove out to Dinosaur National Monument over the weekend and viewed the dinosaur bone quarry. Now, those are some old animals! It also looked like a cool place to go river rafting. This dinosaur had no idea that it would be forever famous as a fossil artifact viewed by millions after it died. I uploaded my photo.

View attachment 1205173


----------



## powpig (May 27, 2008)

Went to ride some Martis this afternoon, about 5:30 I cross 267 (right at Northstar) with my dog and we're about halfway across the new bridge just a stone's throw from the hwy and 3 coyotes come charging outta the woods. Dog's behind me (luckily) and I'm not even across the bridge so I turn the bike sideways blocking their path while yelling "Get the F... outta here" in my loudest, deepest & meanest voice. The lead coyote comes to a screeching halt about 15 feet away while the others peel off, one in each direction and retreat back the way they came from. I was more freaked out than she was but we did end up climbing up to do a Beer Garden and then back for some Bear Market without incident. 
We always hear how bold those guys are, but Holy Sh..!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Top photo is a Prairie Dog and the bottom photo is not a Woodchuck but rather a Marmot. Often confused for one another. Great shots by the way.


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

*Another turtle*

I've been seeing a lot of turtles lately. We've got a lot of rain and these guys are puttering down the trail far from their 'normal' water source.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Not seeing any bears - actually, yesterday, I didn't see any large animals at all.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

A few more from Saturday.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

Sitting down to dinner, and looked out the window, two Bucks while it's not unusual to see deer, on or near my property, seeing bucks is pretty unusual. 
Sorry for the picture quality, taken through a window with a cheap Lumix camera.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice ^

I've been seeing a lot of Rams this year. Today 5 more together and then 2 more a few minutes later. The largest one in this group was a monster full curl and very thick horned.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Are rams aggressive or friendly in general?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Are rams aggressive or friendly in general?


It looks like they like to show their butts..or was that on purpose DJ? 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Couple of years back on a trail in the midst of a suburban hellscape (Katie Jackson Park/Trail in Dallas), I was tooling along in an open field section and saw/heard something tawny move in the grass over to my left. Figured it was the usual squirrel or rabbit, but no, it was a pretty decent-sized bobcat.

Best part was, it got on the trail in front of me for about 20 yards, so I was chasing it yelling something idiotic like "here kitty" (I'm a cat fan) until it veered off the trail into some brush. That was really pretty cool. They are white on their bellies, under their tail, and on the bottoms of their feet, so it was kind of flashing as it loped along ahead of me.

It was a vague disappointment to me when I started riding a few years ago that you can't lollygag around while riding, looking for critters and whatnot. It's more than made up for by other aspects of the sport.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

TwiceHorn said:


> Couple of years back on a trail in the midst of a suburban hellscape (Katie Jackson Park/Trail in Dallas), I was tooling along in an open field section and saw/heard something tawny move in the grass over to my left. Figured it was the usual squirrel or rabbit, but no, it was a pretty decent-sized bobcat.
> 
> Best part was, it got on the trail in front of me for about 20 yards, so I was chasing it yelling something idiotic like "here kitty" (I'm a cat fan) until it veered off the trail into some brush. That was really pretty cool. They are white on their bellies, under their tail, and on the bottoms of their feet, so it was kind of flashing as it loped along ahead of me.
> 
> It was a vague disappointment to me when I started riding a few years ago that you can't lollygag around while riding, looking for critters and whatnot. It's more than made up for by other aspects of the sport.


We can't lollygag around looking for critters and whatnot? News to me.

I always hoped to see a bobcat out riding. But the only one I've seen showed up in my backyard one day.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Are rams aggressive or friendly in general?


No not in general but it's not unheard of. I've had them fake charge me.

This one made a name for himself.








jcd46 said:


> It looks like they like to show their butts..or was that on purpose DJ?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


LOL
No, it's just what they kept doing that day. Here's a better angle from the same day.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

I heard a baby bear calling out and then saw it running around, and finally out of sight. I had reached a fork in the trail, and stopped, hoping I wasn't supposed to be heading toward where the bear was making all the fuss, because I didn't want mama to jump out and have me for a snack. I took a video, but it ended up looking like a fumbled Bigfoot sighting with a weird noise in the distance.

Later, I came around a corner and dodged (I think I dodged?) a basketball sized pile of $&*% in the middle of the trail. I assumed it was from a horse at the time, but figured out later with a friend that it probably was bear, since I hadn't seen any hoof marks on the trail. I had my Timber bell ringing most of the time, so there is that.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Skeggs1993 said:


> Later, I came around a corner and dodged (I think I dodged?) a basketball sized pile of $&*% in the middle of the trail. I assumed it was from a horse at the time, but figured out later with a friend that it probably was bear, since I hadn't seen any hoof marks on the trail. I had my Timber bell ringing most of the time, so there is that.


Did it have berries or grass in it? If it had berries in it, it was Black Bear scat. If it had grass, it's horse crap. It it had a Timber Bell in it, it was Grizzly Bear scat.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Did it have berries or grass in it? If it had berries in it, it was Black Bear scat. If it had grass, it's horse crap. It it had a Timber Bell in it, it was Grizzly Bear scat.


lol, did not stop to check, but gtk


----------



## Particle_Man (Jul 16, 2018)

I was on a fairly lengthy climb on a local trail, when I met a red fox. He came out of the woods, looked at me as if to say ‘sup, and paced me for about 200 yards before darting back into the woods. It was nice to have the company, and I hope he caught something good to eat that night.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

25 years ago I was on my way to work at 4 in the morning, came around the corner of a restaurant ( in town) and hit a possum.... went OTB and roadrashed my shoulder, ear and my cheek ( no helmet)..... coworkers freaked when I got to work covered in blood.... after that I started wearing a helmet


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

chazpat said:


> We can't lollygag around looking for critters and whatnot? News to me.
> 
> I always hoped to see a bobcat out riding. But the only one I've seen showed up in my backyard one day.


In DFW, most of the trails are relatively narrow single track so that if you are riding at even moderate speed, you must keep your eyes on the trail. Similarly, stopping on the trail tends to be inadvisable if there are other riders anywhere around: you have to stand off in the poison ivy/oak with the chiggers and copperheads. So not much animal gazing to be done while riding unless it's in your peripheral vision.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Not my video but pretty amazing so I thought I'd share it here.

Cattle guards are made to keep cattle from crossing where a fence meets a road. Metal bars set into the ground that the cattle know is dangerous to cross, they rarely try. If tried their legs drop in and they will break a leg and die. The impending disaster is so bred into them over generations that today even painted lines on the road will deter them from trying. Cattle guards are a pretty common sight in the western US.

This Elk quickly assessed the situation and mastered it with ease.:thumbsup:






A better view of what a cattle guard looks like.


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

LOL- That is an awesome video. 

I grew up on a farm and worked for a couple years on a ranch in Montana. Every spring we'd spend DAYS up in the mountains restringing fence lines that elk had mowed down during the winter. Kind of hard to describe but they would literally just put their head down, snap the wires from the fenceposts whether they were steel or metal, and just keep right on walking. LOL

Was a lot of work but they are such a cool animal.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Not my encounter but a nice story of a mountain biker helping a dog out. Would be cool if he is a member here or of someone knows him.

Cyclist carries injured stray dog on his back, finds pup a forever home


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

You are on a roll tonight, great story!


chazpat said:


> Not my encounter but a nice story of a mountain biker helping a dog out. Would be cool if he is a member here or of someone knows him.
> 
> Cyclist carries injured stray dog on his back, finds pup a forever home
> 
> View attachment 1208706


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

NDTransplant said:


> LOL- That is an awesome video.
> 
> I grew up on a farm and worked for a couple years on a ranch in Montana. Every spring we'd spend DAYS up in the mountains restringing fence lines that elk had mowed down during the winter. Kind of hard to describe but they would literally just put their head down, snap the wires from the fenceposts whether they were steel or metal, and just keep right on walking. LOL
> 
> Was a lot of work but they are such a cool animal.


Living in Colorado like you in Montana I see Elk almost daily. I've heard of them tweaking fences like that with their antelers although I've never witnessed it. I have seen them walk up to a barbwire fence and lope over it. Yes lope over, no running start, just walk up and in one motion lope over. I've also seen them at speed jump over. No matter how often I see them they always fascinate with how majestic of a creature they are.



chazpat said:


> Not my encounter but a nice story of a mountain biker helping a dog out. Would be cool if he is a member here or of someone knows him.


Amazing story of humanity, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

What you looking at? (This is either a deer or an extra-terrestrial).

View attachment 1211224


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LOL ^

I saw a Black Bear yesterday. He wasn't a full grown adult or a cub. Looked to be a year old. In the exact same area I saw a mother and two cubs last year at this time. Possibly one of those cubs. He was moving along at a pretty good clip I could get a good shot between tree and boulder cover.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I've wanted to photograph a black bear for a while now. I haven't even seen any paw prints or claw marks on trees...nothing.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=897925257058721



I found the answer about those trees with all those holes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

And this.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Speaking of Bears....

https://www.ksl.com/?sid=46372618&nid=1017&title=have-you-seen-this-giant-1000-lb-bear-is-made-of-nightmare-juice


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Just got back from Africa for 56 days  My last ride was a family MTB at Hell's Gate Lake Naivasha Kenya. Yeah its was bad ass!

On the way in:








This place is pretty amazing!








We saw lots of Zebras, Hartebeests, Giraffe, Baboons, Warthogs, and Cape Buffalo. Was hoping to see some Hyenas up close but no cigar!


----------



## kdirk (Jun 20, 2012)

Probably the most interesting wildlife I have a found. A tarantula hawk wasp dragging a lifeless tarantula back to its nest. Saw it earlier this evening on my ride near the Pasadena JPL sunset trail

https://i.imgur.com/wbWLx7H.mp4


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

roughster said:


> Just got back from Africa for 56 days  My last ride was a family MTB at Hell's Gate Lake Naivasha Kenya. Yeah its was bad ass!
> 
> On the way in:
> View attachment 1211560
> ...


Wow!

I started to delete your photos in my reply but decided to leave them, they are well worth another look.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Looks like an amazing trip Roughster. Thanks for sharing the awesome shots.

Yesterday evening I had yet another near miss of hitting a herd of Bighorn. About identical of an event as last week. This shot was taken of a ram after he scurried up the cliff on the right right side of the road. About 20' from me as I snapped the photo. Some lady was screaming from her driveway telling me to stop harassing the wildlife. Really? All I did was stop to avoid hitting them and pulled over. Jumped out and snapped this photo of a young healthy looking ram and then moved on. Bich! She said this as I was getting back in my truck. I said nothing and left. I guess because she lives in this canyon she own the rights to any wildlife viewing.

Sorry, crappy blurry cell phone shot


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Elk, that's this years calf directly behind the bull in the water.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

and the tourons were out of their cars trying to get selfies with them


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

they like to chase me in the spring when the babies are just born


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

kdirk said:


> Probably the most interesting wildlife I have a found. A tarantula hawk wasp dragging a lifeless tarantula back to its nest. Saw it earlier this evening on my ride near the Pasadena JPL sunset trail
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/wbWLx7H.mp4


Just saw this now - that's pretty cool!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Usual SoCal companion, my first one this year.









Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Recent close encounter with a blueberry-lovin bear









No bears were seen on this trip but some hikers and dog owners carried bells with them on the trails


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Came down a hill and saw this guy








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Recent close encounter with a blueberry-lovin bear
> 
> View attachment 1212621
> 
> ...


And you can tell it's Black Bear scat and not a Grizzly. You know, the lack of bike bells and pepper spray bottles is a dead give away.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

They're after my Hostas...


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Accessibility: Most survey respondents (85%) indicated that black bear observations generally occur in rugged canyons, on plateaus and mesa rims, and steep mountainous areas which are not accessible by vehicle and with little human use (Danvir et al. 1983).

Maybe this is why I can't find any black bear?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BCTJ said:


> Accessibility: Most survey respondents (85%) indicated that black bear observations generally occur in rugged canyons, on plateaus and mesa rims, and steep mountainous areas which are not accessible by vehicle and with little human use (Danvir et al. 1983).
> 
> Maybe this is why I can't find any black bear?


Generally correct ^. Although very common for them to wander into human infested areas at night lured by the smell of human food.

Some of my Black Bear encounters in the last 4 years. Mainly in rugged rocky canyon areas.








^ A Cinnamon Black Bear. Just a color variation of a Black Bear. Spotted him sleeping in the shade under a tree across a canyon. At first I thought it was an elk due to its coloring until he sat up and I saw his silhouette. Spotted mid day summer.








^ Black Bear spotted in a rugged canyon but very close to a cabin. Late day summer.








^Two adult Black Bears sleeping in a tree. Spotted close to human population but just at the top of a rugged canyon. Mid day summer.















^Mother Black Bear and two cubs. Mother came down to the river and disappeared into the weeds. She popped out directly across from me. Time to leave Mr. Human. Spotted late summer day in a rugged canyon.















^ Young yearling Black Bear meandering along in a rugged canyon. Spotted late afternoon summer.

Several other sightings, 11 in total in the last 4 years. All in rugged canyon lands. Lost photos in lost devise. One comes to mind, a mother and cub in the outskirts of a town. The mother sitting and the cub stood up and was swatting the mother's snout. The mother took her front paw and swiped the little cub away. Sent him a few feet away, LOL. Would have been hilarious on camera. By the time I stopped and got the cell phone out a ranger shued the bears away from the populated area.

*Edit: Today was the 11th bear sighting in 4 years.*
















Biggest one to date. Upwards of 500lbs. Story a few posts down.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Generally correct ^. Although very common for them to wander into human infested areas at night lured by the smell of human food.
> 
> Some of my Black Bear encounters in the last 4 years. Mainly in rugged rocky canyon areas.
> 
> ...


Excellent report. I've hiked a few rugged canyons in the Salt Lake area (foothills) but maybe its not remote enough to have any bears.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Doesn't have to be remote around here to have black bears. Had one run pretty close to my camp while I was making breakfast back in May when I was working a remote checkpoint for the PMBAR race. Had one at work walk maybe 15ft away from the office building at work when we were having a morning meeting. Just a chill saunter right past the break room. Maybe a week after that, at least a few of my neighbors were visited by a black bear. One had security camera footage of it raiding his bird feeders. The other just had a bent over pole for his bluebird nest box.

I've honestly seen more black bears here (western NC) than whitetail deer in the year since I moved here. I didn't see a SINGLE deer here until this past May, in fact. I have a suspicion that the habitat is better for elk than for deer, but the elk are really only beginning to establish, and the elk herds are still an hour or more drive away for the most part, in the higher country closer to where they were released. They're spreading from there, but slowly.

Today, on my ride, I saw something pretty funny, and I wish I had a pic or vid, but it happened while I was riding, and it was quick enough that I didn't get it. We had to take a detour around some trail that was closed by landslides from heavy rains earlier in the year. It's a greenway trail that has been having lots of problems since May. There's currently heavy equipment on it working, so we took some back roads (most of which were gravel) and added maybe 2mi to the ride. No big. On one of the back roads, there was a rocky stream to the right, and pastures to the left. There were close to 10 wild turkeys scattered about. All but one of them were in the pastures to our left. The hen on the right, between the road and the stream was NOT happy about being cut off from its buddies, so it started trucking it back towards them. There was a mini horse in one of the pastures, and that turkey scared the **** out of the horse, and ended up chasing it across the pasture. It was good for a light laugh at the start of the ride.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

You can hide, but you can't hide.


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

^^^ Great shot.:thumbsup:


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you. Funny story - I spotted these deer but they ran away from me when I saw them. I quietly walked through the meadow to find them again and, even though they were hiding in the bushes, the antlers were a dead giveaway. Its kind of hard to hide when you have antlers huh?

Side-note - I'm not sure why the weeds appear red in the photo. They looked yellowish in person. No filter.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

BCTJ said:


> Thank you. Funny story - I spotted these deer but they ran away from me when I saw them. I quietly walked through the meadow to find them again and, even though they were hiding in the bushes, the antlers were a dead giveaway. Its kind of hard to hide when you have antlers huh?
> 
> Side-note - I'm not sure why the weeds appear red in the photo. They looked yellowish in person. No filter.


What camera are you using? Relying too much on auto settings can result in wacky colors at times, especially if one particular color is predominant in the image. I've also had troubles at times with pics my phones take (it mostly happened with my old Samsung Galaxy S5) erroring out and not recording certain color bands. Sometimes the result is a red hue. Usually not, though.


20170817_145543 by Nate, on Flickr

But it could also be a weird overcompensation of an automatic white balance setting or something. When I shoot with my big camera, I usually shoot RAW, and one advantage there is that I can heavily process the pictures if they don't come out right, with less loss in overall quality. You can do that in jpg pics, too, but the results are less satisfactory since you're processing a compressed image and it reduces the quality far more.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Canon Powershot ELPH 360 - recommended by a co-worker as the best point and shoot pocket-sized camera. I need to read the instruction manual - I think I threw it away.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Harold said:


> Doesn't have to be remote around here to have black bears. Had one run pretty close to my camp while I was making breakfast back in May when I was working a remote checkpoint for the PMBAR race. Had one at work walk maybe 15ft away from the office building at work when we were having a morning meeting. Just a chill saunter right past the break room. Maybe a week after that, at least a few of my neighbors were visited by a black bear. One had security camera footage of it raiding his bird feeders. The other just had a bent over pole for his bluebird nest box.
> 
> I've honestly seen more black bears here (western NC) than whitetail deer in the year since I moved here. I didn't see a SINGLE deer here until this past May, in fact. I have a suspicion that the habitat is better for elk than for deer, but the elk are really only beginning to establish, and the elk herds are still an hour or more drive away for the most part, in the higher country closer to where they were released. They're spreading from there, but slowly.
> 
> Today, on my ride, I saw something pretty funny, and I wish I had a pic or vid, but it happened while I was riding, and it was quick enough that I didn't get it. We had to take a detour around some trail that was closed by landslides from heavy rains earlier in the year. It's a greenway trail that has been having lots of problems since May. There's currently heavy equipment on it working, so we took some back roads (most of which were gravel) and added maybe 2mi to the ride. No big. On one of the back roads, there was a rocky stream to the right, and pastures to the left. There were close to 10 wild turkeys scattered about. All but one of them were in the pastures to our left. The hen on the right, between the road and the stream was NOT happy about being cut off from its buddies, so it started trucking it back towards them. There was a mini horse in one of the pastures, and that turkey scared the **** out of the horse, and ended up chasing it across the pasture. It was good for a light laugh at the start of the ride.


^ LOL - of Elk, Wild Turkeys and a mini horse.

I've got two of those covered in one shot. Last winter I caught this big bull Elk and some Wild Turkeys together. The cabin owner was illegally throwing feed out that obviously both species went for.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tmbrown said:


> ^^^ Great shot.:thumbsup:


Totally, good stuff BCTJ.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yesterday's mountain adventure we spotted the biggest Black Bear I think I've ever seen. I'm guessing upwards of 500lbs. Has to be a male at this size. He slept in this tree all day. We went back just before dark hoping to catch him descending for his nightly meandering. He started to move but never came down [I assume] until after dark. Once it got dark we left the area.

Sorry, crappy cell phone shots at a distance.

7,500FT. Colorado.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yesterday's mountain adventure we spotted the biggest Black Bear I think I've ever seen. I'm guessing upwards of 500lbs. Has to be a male at this size. He slept in this tree all day. We went back just before dark hoping to catch him descending for his nightly meandering. He started to move but never came down [I assume] until after dark. Once it got dark we left the area.
> 
> Sorry, crappy cell phone shots at a distance.
> 
> ...


If I was a bear I would totally steal a hikers tent, sleeping bag, and backpacking pad. No way I'd be napping upon trees.

Ps- hammock would also be very acceptable

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

Not a lot of bear sightings in my area, but I did see this today while on a ride. Looks pretty fresh...


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Ran into (not literally) a wolf riding on Beartooth Pass yesterday. So freaking cool...I was going about 18-20 on a wide open downhill, he (she?) ran perpendicular to me about a football field length away going full tilt. It was SO fast.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

WOW DJ! Cool black bear napping shots!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> WOW DJ! Cool black bear napping shots!


Thanks C2L.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Very cool, DJ! 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Harold said:


> Very cool, DJ!
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


He was a tub. I'm surprised the branches didn't give way. Funny thing is if you scroll up to the collage of bear photos I posted aways up. The two in the tree from last year is the exact same tree this big dude was in. We were driving by and I mentioned to my GF that I saw two bears in that tree last year. Just as my words left my mouth she says, "there's one up there now". Crazy!


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

right on rideit!


i heard the wolves howling on last nights ride.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rideit said:


> Ran into (not literally) a wolf riding on Beartooth Pass yesterday. So freaking cool...I was going about 18-20 on a wide open downhill, he (she?) ran perpendicular to me about a football field length away going full tilt. It was SO fast.


Very cool, sorry I missed this post.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't think I've seen a single snake nor turtle this summer. I've wondered if all the rain we got June and July had something to do with it. But the last few weeks have been dry and riding along today, I came across this little guy/gal (didn't get a good look at the eyes) on the trail. I did a little relocating off the trail.









Then, after riding, I was trail running and came across a small snake. I was confused at first as I was seeing a tail at both ends. I bent down a bit closer and I noticed that one end was red-ish and looked a bit wet. I then realized I was looking at a snake eating a salamander. I spotted the head and then the telltale ring that indicated it was a Ringneck Snake. About that time, a bike came along and as he approached, the guy asked if I was alright (I was pretty much blocking the trail). I pointed out the snake to him and we chatted a bit. He showed me a photo of a 40" Copperhead someone had killed a few miles from there. He left and I was a bit concerned the snake would get run over but it was retreating backwards, dragging its prey up the bank and into the leaf litter and I watched as it wiggled backwards until it was off the trail and hidden.

















Did a little research and learned that Ringnecks are actually mildly venomous but not dangerous to people as they have small rear facing fangs and they use them for subduing prey rather than for defense. They also tend to be nocturnal snakes, rarely seen during the day time so I was lucky to witness this as it was getting close to noon. I believe the salamander was a Red Salamander.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Praying mantis ... I got your back little buddy


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Its either a fox or a red coyote. :thumbsup:


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Ran into a bear the other day on an in-town trail. He/she wasn't terribly worried about us, so I wonder if she has a cub denned up nearby. Didn't get that good a photo, though. Dark form in the middle of the picture.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2018)

BCTJ said:


> Its either a fox or a red coyote. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1215212


 I always like seeing fox on the trail. Seeing Coyotes during daylight is usually a problem.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Good stuff up there [the last 4 posts] boys and girl. :thumbsup:

Caught this early morning early season Elk Rut brawl. Distracted watching two yearling Elk calf's playing a fight was a brewing to my right. I think the loser was gored in the process.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

The loser came running to within 30' of me. Sad to watch him in defeat catching his breath. I was in my truck the whole time.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Coyotes have been visiting my place a lot recently. Kinda interesting, I hear them OFTEN in the wintertime, and then they go quiet for most of the year. The past couple of nights, I've heard them outside my bedroom window around 1am-2am ish. Pretty close. Makes me wonder if they go quiet when they're raising pups and the pups are vulnerable. Only to start yipping at night again as the pups get old enough to start accompanying the adults for hunting.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

We see Coyotes here in So-Cal constantly. Daytime all the time. It's not uncommon for them to not act too scared either. This is in suburbs and local trails near large populations. It's not uncommon to see multiple on one ride. I recall being up at Santa Rosa Plateau as it was turning to dusk and hearing multiple Coyotes fairly close to me yipping and probably just having gotten a kill. It was an eerie sound and they were super animated and loud. Sometimes they will trot towards me as I'm coming toward them on a trail but then they veer off as I get super close. I'm not really afraid of them being a big guy but some of them are pretty good size. Bobcats are seen on occasion. I saw one at Chino Hills the other day super close up. We do see Bear on occasion but fairly unusual on trails I frequent. Deer are VERY common in some trail systems (Marshall Canyon) in large numbers. Almost hit one blasting down a trail and it bounded in front of me, probably no further than 10 feet. I was recording Go-Pro and got video of Bambi a lot closer than I would have liked. Never seen a Lion yet while riding but I do know how to read tracks and I have seen their tracks many times especially on the Main Divide and even SART in the Snow. 

Quick story: When I was just a kid / young man I rode road bikes a LOT and raced a bit. We would take off on these 150 mile overnight adventures. One time we were up at Casitas Reservoir in the mountains near Santa Barbara and it was just dark. My buddy Keith and I took out road bikes wheels off, and stacked the bikes in between our sleeping bags. We were chatting getting ready to go to sleep when we heard a loud chortling sound and I grabbed my flashlight. I shown the light in the direction of the sound and there was a large Mtn Lion staring at us both on the other side of a wire fence separating the campgrounds from other land not 30 feet from us. He stood there for a few seconds and we probably screamed loud. It was gone instantly. I will never forget that night even though it was like 35-40 years ago! We ride in Lion country here in So-Cal all the time and it's part of what makes it exciting and cool knowing the Lions see us even when we do not see them. I for one really would like to see the Lion population here continue to improve and stabilize.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Old camera - no "vivid" colors.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Baby Bighorn / Kid and herd. Same day [wednesday] I filmed the above Elk vids.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Dog days.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yesterday, we freed a monarch butterfly caught in a spiderweb. This guy has a long journey ahead and needed help 

















https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monarch_butterfly_migration


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> Yesterday, we freed a monarch butterfly caught in a spiderweb. This guy has a long journey ahead and needed help
> 
> View attachment 1215690
> 
> ...


Who will cry for the poor spider babies? Well, actually, not me. I hate spiders.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Ran into a moose while climbing yesterday...wouldn't move, and it was getting dark...so I bucked a big stick at it from a pretty far distance. Hit her in the neck, and boy, did she move!
Also heard wolves howling, and deer running away from me. A little spooky at dusk with all of the critters getting hungrier.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

MSU Alum said:


> Who will cry for the poor spider babies? Well, actually, not me. I hate spiders.


I was hoping that monarch's are poisonous to baby spiders and I was trying to save them as well


----------



## tmabiker (Jan 6, 2007)

A group of us old friends got together for the first time in a long time, one guy we hadn't seen in over ten years who had been working as a rafting guide in New Zealand. A little worried because our raft guy was not really a mtn biker and pretty rough around the edges, he kind of looks like a young Russell Crow but raft guidey. We borrowed a huffy equivalent bike for him that was way too small and no suspension. No extra helmets but my friend had a hardhat in the truck so he figured that would do. By the time we got to the trailhead he was already taking crap left and right for looking so funny, and we fully expected the bike to break within five minutes of starting and him waiting at the car till we were done. Well sure enough we hit the trail and he's doing alright on his huffy and hard hat next to our higher end bikes. We get to this super technical uphill section, none of us could do it and had tried many times, in fact we had a prize for anyone that could clean it. I kid you not this rafting guide on a huffy who doesn't ride and never seen the trail just beasts his way up it like an angry moose in a yellow hardhat, somehow the chain didn't break and the tires didn't pinch flat. The rest of the ride went great, and to date that is my most memorable animal encounter. Cheers Nick.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*This little guy doesn't appear to be missing any meals.*

Upper Merced River above Nevada Falls...


----------



## tmabiker (Jan 6, 2007)

beshannon said:


> Just people with their dogs off leash, illegally of course


That's the scariest thing I've ever encountered was an overprotective off leash Irish Wolfhound, never knew I could dismount and put my bike in between me and an animal so fast. I always try to say hi from afar whenever I see someone on the trail so they can either get their dog back on leash or put it at ease. A lot of times all a dog has to do is hear it's owner say "hi" back and they will know a biker means no harm. 99% of the time the owner says "hi, it's friendly don't worry, then apologizes for not being on leash" and then I pet the dog and everybody wins. It's mostly just when the dog gets spooked and the owner doesn't have time to say something.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

C2L, another couple of amazing shots and post card worthy.:thumbsup:

Licious, good for you two for freeing that Monarch. There's plenty of not so majestic bugs to go around for the spiders. :thumbsup:

Yesterdays Bighorn encounter.

The bigger Ram has obviously been in some battles. The tip of his left horn is missing. Sorry about the rear view action. They were just 20' off a shoulderless road and I had to keep moving due to traffic.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Are rams aggressive or friendly in general?


HAve you not seen Rambro??? He's a YT star!

https://www.youtube.com/user/Buddhanz1


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Love that vid! Rambro


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

A Bobcat in the middle of the day stalking a rabbit in my sisters back yard a couple of days ago.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Awesome bobcat sighting! I've only seen one and it was in my backyard at my old house.

As I noted in my ringneck snake eating a salamander post above, I haven't been seeing snakes this summer and had wondered if it was somehow due to getting so much rain. Last Friday I was riding and came across a couple hiking who were looking at something just off the trail. I stopped and it was a snake. They asked if it was a copperhead; it was. Then today I was trail running with my son and just about stepped on one. Spotted it at the last moment and managed to jump over it. Both snakes slithered away into the leaf litter before I could get a photo. The last several weeks have been much drier and now I'm seeing snakes, not sure if just a coincidence or not.

This little guy took a real interest in my son, first landing on his shoe and then on his arm.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Cool Bobcat photo. I thought I had photographed a Bobcat back in April. Then, I realized that I had actually photographed a housecat.


----------



## shortnangry (Nov 16, 2014)

I came across a black bear and cub in the Poconos in eastern PA, several weeks ago. The area sees little use when it’s not hunting season, but it’s not remote or rugged. They were about 50’ down the trail when I rounded a corner on a woods road. Sorry, no pics. I was busy trying not to soil myself while looking badass to the bear. Absolutely gorgeous animals. Usually all I see are squrriel, rabbits and an occasional chipmunk, though I did once see a hawk sitting on lunch when a dropped into a gully. It was more surprised than I was.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

BCTJ said:


> Cool Bobcat photo. I thought I had photographed a Bobcat back in April. Then, I realized that I had actually photographed a Tomcat.


Fify


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Elk rutting season and I've been in the thick of it for the last couple of weeks. Numerous photos and videos of the action. I thought I'd share last nights experience with you all here. I happened upon 4 big bulls. 3 of which were trying to steal the 30 or so cows and calf's harem from the largest bull. Crazy action, Bulls running after each other back and forth over the road. The big bulk gathering up the herd in one location protecting them. This scene one of the big ones came within 10' of my driverside window. Just as he bugled I pulled forward before he rammed my truck. He's a BIG DUDE and could have inflicted some serious damage.

Up close and personal.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice bugle DJ!

Almost ran over this guy today, just thought it was a rock until I noticed he stuck his neck back under the shell really fast.


----------



## I'm Dave (May 12, 2016)

*Turtles*

Almost ran over this little guy. Stopped to get a pic and then place him in a safer spot.
Also countless whitetail deer on another trail but no pics of them.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice Tortouse and Turtle sightings.

I saw a herd of 6 Mule Deer today. All 6 were bucks and of those 6 - 4 were enormous.

























And some Wild Turkeys.
















And two Coyotes on their morning patrol.






A good day for wildlife. Many elk viewings today as well.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

A turkey Monday morning and a deer Monday afternoon. Just life in the suburban greenbelt 

I've been seeing a lot fewer animals since we moved to the Folsom side of Lake Natoma, which is a lot less wild and more people than the Orangevale side, especially since the landslide on the ARBT in January 2017 (still closed). I'll probably still see hawks and the occasional bobcat or coyote, but the bald eagle doesn't live over here and the rare cougar likely wouldn't come this way.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

You guys are lucky. I haven't seen anything good
in a long time.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

All I usually get are wild rabbits, and the occasional rattler. Marshalls sometimes has deer but its rare.

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

We had a unexpected dinner guest recently. Pesky varmint did a number on our screen. Geezuz !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LOL ^

“Excuse me Mr Human, got any Ho Ho’s?”


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^^ Great shots!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

railntrail said:


> We had a unexpected dinner guest recently. Pesky varmint did a number on our screen. Geezuz !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing!


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Just finished a 7 day CO trip in 6 days, and my friend and I had our first moose encounter/s(3 of them) on day 1. First and third were in heavy brush, but the second had a family walk right by us on the tracks of the Durango/Silverton railroad below Molas Pass while we were taking a break.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

2 Headed snake found in Virginia!

http://https://www.ksl.com/article/46395856/have-you-seen-this-2-headed-snake-found-in-virginia


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

I've been telling you....









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Snuck up on a bobcat the other week, blind corner, he was facing away, pretty cool.


----------



## flyfishermanmike (Mar 13, 2015)

That's the question I get from my son after every night ride. "Dad, what animals did you see?" Most of my rides are at night and alone. We have everything around here and I've seen it all except bear. Saw a mountain lion a few weeks ago, luckily about 30 yards away and downhill from me. Most animals freeze or run away but this lion started walking towards me! Those big gold eyes were all I thought about the rest of the ride.

There's a cow moose I see every spring around the same spot, often with a new calf. I've chased a pack of coyote down a 100 yard stretch of trail. Had a badger stand his ground in the middle of the trail. I've run over mice and rabbits. I've been hit by flying bats and owls. I've never run directly into a deer but have come really, really close. Saw a skunk on my last ride. The wildlife comes out at night!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

BCTJ said:


> View attachment 1217895


Try white type.

And I'm reading it as "Willis, whatcha talkin' 'bout?"


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

BCTJ said:


> View attachment 1217895


"What's YOUR point?"


----------



## shred79 (Jul 21, 2018)

Young buck









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

chazpat said:


> Try white type.
> 
> And I'm reading it as "Willis, whatcha talkin' 'bout?"


Yeah, the black type kind of mixes and gets obscured with the dark green grass, huh. I tried other colors - like yellow and brown - they didn't seem to work so well.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

BCTJ said:


> Yeah, the black type kind of mixes and gets obscured with the dark green grass, huh. I tried other colors - like yellow and brown - they didn't seem to work so well.


You gotta stroke it.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> You gotta stroke it.


Yep, you can try just a white stroke around the black text to separate it.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

This is kind of bizarre. We had torrential rains in the DFW area this past week and weekend and most of our trails are in creek/river bottoms, so we are trail-less for probably the next month or more.

Sunday I had the itch to ride, so I got on a paved trail that happens to follow White Rock Creek. The amount of silt and crap washed up on the paved trail was staggering. The trail went by the fence of a country club, producing this photo:









The concrete footings for the fence posts were washed free of dirt and the debris caught on the fence itself made it fall over under the pressure of the water.

What you cant see are all the dead shiner minnows and a bluegill lying dead on the pavement. Apparently, they were caught in the debris and when the water receded, flopped out on the trail.

Hate to see that, I love bluegill and all their panfish relatives.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> You gotta stroke it.





chazpat said:


> Yep, you can try just a white stroke around the black text to separate it.


I read more into that, than I should have.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm learning more about photography/graphic design here on MTBR and not wasting college tuition money! Thanks everyone.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

TwiceHorn said:


> What you cant see are all the dead shiner minnows and a bluegill lying dead on the pavement. Apparently, they were caught in the debris and when the water receded, flopped out on the trail.


So, a frog strangler downpour?


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

On my ride home there's this one turkey hen who's always sitting in the same spot and flushes. But she's a turkey on the southeast side of Lake Natoma so she's totally blase' about it. She stands on the side of the trail and glares as I go by. "You made me get up!" I don't know what it would take to make her fly away like a partridge


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

My free graphics program doesn't have stroke, but, I did change the lettering to white. :thumbsup:


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I found this adorable left-over photo from the summer. By the way, I think I figured out how I became an MTBR photo addict - I have a very long and boring commute to work so MTBR fills the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

I see very few echidnas on my rides, but some do appear around spring. This is the third one I've seen in about a week. I have trouble taking a decent picture of them as they curl into a ball as I approach, and my iPhone is no good at longer distances.

Despite their spines they're very cute, and in a near by nature park you sometimes see then with coloured straws on some of their spines (quills?) that are used by researchers to identify individuals.









Tim


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I just returned from a late afternoon ride with my thirteen year old son. We see plenty of deer on our rides but today was cool. Not only did we see a bunch of four and six pointers, we had a doe snort and stomp at us because she was protecting her fawn. My son had never seen that before.


----------



## JDTorr (Jul 26, 2018)

Rattle snake on the trail. Ignored me totally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

One hour ago I was within 30' of these 4.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ awesome DJ! They don't mind having their pics taken!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ awesome DJ! They don't mind having their pics taken!


Depends on their mood. 

Oh, and when and why was this thread moved from Passion to General? That makes exactly ZERO sense, no?

It's been an ongoing happy thread in Passion for 4 years. Wut up?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

They know him already..

Great shots DJ.


cyclelicious said:


> ^ awesome DJ! They don't mind having their pics taken!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> They know him already..
> 
> Great shots DJ.


Thanks..http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/moved-poll-1089653.html


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BCTJ said:


> View attachment 1218564


LOL
Good one, any money yet?


----------



## robbnj (Jul 19, 2013)

Lots of good shots. My most recent wildlife encounter was while riding with my son. He was ahead of me and disappeared around a switchback. I hear "deer" and as I swing around the corner, there it is.
It had jumped off the low side trail into brush that was too thick to go through, so it's rump was almost still on the trail. I high-tailed it out of there before legs and hooves started flying.

Given some of the dangerous creatures we may encounter out there, how many carry "bear repellant" (as in "cast lead with propellant") with them when they ride?


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> LOL
> Good one, any money yet?


Nope. I walked into the dollar store the other day and saw all of the stuff Zazzle sells for $15 and it was only $1. I wondered how I would make any money when people can buy it for $1. One lady said she made $700,000 on Zazzle.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^I think she’s pulling your leg. 


This thread needs to be moved back to Psssion where it did great for 4 years. Or moved over to Off Camber. It’s not a General Discussion topic.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, even if I don't make any money - its still fun to post the photos on here - it gives me something to do on my commute - which was 2 hours today due to a train malfunction. :madman:


----------



## henkm (Jun 1, 2010)

Small animals are animals too. Saw this little fellow crawling on his branch when I stopped for water. It didn't mind posing either.


----------



## deerkiller (Aug 5, 2015)

This will wake you up. Dinner is served.


----------



## ALimon (Oct 12, 2017)

rideit said:


> Ran into a moose while climbing yesterday...wouldn't move, and it was getting dark...so I bucked a big stick at it from a pretty far distance. Hit her in the neck, and boy, did she move!
> Also heard wolves howling, and deer running away from me. A little spooky at dusk with all of the critters getting hungrier.


That's creepy considering moose are very grumpy and do not like to be disturbed. They can be extremely aggressive. I'm not sure hitting it with a stick was your best move.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Two days ago:















Yesterday, the rubber snakes I put on the cyclocross course:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice Moosey

And your rubber snake prank.:lol:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Like many arctic animals, in the winter the snosnek loses its summer scales for a white coat.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Jayem said:


> Like many arctic animals, in the winter the snosnek loses its summer scales for white scales.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Fixed that for you.


They are absolutely vicious in the winter.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

A herd of Bighorn rumps. :lol: All females [Ewes] and babies [lambs].


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

DJ, sure looks like the Bighorns are doing well in your part of the state, based on all of your sightings. But I saw this article that paints a different picture for the herds down by Durango, apparently wild sheep and domestic sheep don't mix well together. Hope they can do something to help the situation.

https://www.hcn.org/issues/50.15/wildlife-agricultural-interests-steer-colorados-wildlife-management


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Jing said:


> DJ, sure looks like the Bighorns are doing well in your part of the state, based on all of your sightings. But I saw this article that paints a different picture for the herds down by Durango, apparently wild sheep and domestic sheep don't mix well together. Hope they can do something to help the situation.
> 
> https://www.hcn.org/issues/50.15/wildlife-agricultural-interests-steer-colorados-wildlife-management


Wow, I've heard of that but didn't know it was at that point down south. Hope they can figure out how to prevent it other than keeping them apart. And yes I can take a drive no more than a 1/2 an hour from home and almost be guaranteed to see some. You have to know where to look though. Most people drive right by oblivious to them, they blend in so good with the rocky cliffs. I know where their favorite areas to hang and can almost always see some.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I posted this in another thread a couple of days ago. On Sunday I came across this poor old dude injured. Pretty sure he was hit by a vehicle although it is possible he was wounded from battling another big ram. His injuries were more consistent with vehicle trauma. His front legs looked injured. When I watched him he was definitely dazed and didn't move more than 10' and then lay down. There's nothing I could do. No cell reception for at least another 1/2 an hour. I should have called Fish and Game once I got reception but hoped for the best and that he healed on his own. They would have put him down. Close to dark I doubt they would have located him. I'm pretty upset that I didn't call. Pretty sad sight to see such a majestic critter make it to such an old age and end up like this. Hope he made it.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Came across these Pronghorns...*

Came across these Pronghorns on a northern New Mexico ride near the Colorado border just around 10,000 ft.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

And that’s a very healthy size buck. The spread and length are huge. I see hundreds of them north and east of me. Problem is, I never go that way because it’s the flat land Prairie. I head west to the mountains where they are not. Great shot by the way.


C2L, I’m glad you found this thread over here in General. Apparently it’s not passionate enough for Passion. I know you’re a regular in here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words.

I agree, these guys are often spotted on open glass lands, but this isn't flat, prairie land. These images are taken in the southern San Juan's a few weeks ago. I was on this upper ridge just slightly over 10,000 ft. looking down on this small group. They were about 100 to 150 yards down hill and upwind from me, so I was offered a rare advantage. The opportunity of getting a good, extended observation at these guys within reasonably close range is a real treat.

While getting a look at them from a considerable distance is common; getting close is not as common. These guys are always on high-alert and are skittish and quick to depart the scene with the slightest scent or visual threat. And, pronghorn's are the fastest animals in North America, capable at running of speeds up to 65 miles per hour.

Some other interesting facts are that the pronghorn is a unique North American mammal. Its Latin name, _Antilocapra americana_, means "American goat-antelope," but it is not a member of the goat or the antelope family and it is not related to the antelopes found in Africa. The pronghorn is the only surviving member of the _Antilocapridae_ family and it has been in North America for over a million years.

This is the grassy slope where they were spotted...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I didn't know this until a few years ago but Pronghorn migrate across mountain ranges. Something else strange about them I found out years ago when I hunted them. When a herd comes running up on a barbwire fence they all stop. The leader goes under the fence and the rest go under in the exact same spot. They stand and wait their turn. Instead of jumping over which they could easily do or going under anywhere they wait patiently to go under in the designated spot, weird!

https://northamerica.wcs.org/Wild-P...n-Field-Program/Pronghorn-Migration-Path.aspx

Edit: C2L, I've witnessed Pronghorn at full speed 65 MPH. Actually lends itself to my half story above when I witnessed a herd come up to a barbwire fence at full speed. They hit the brakes and went single file under the fence. Leading up to that sight: I'm 17 years old in 1978 and on my first antelope hunt in Wyoming with my dad. We 4x4'd in on the desolate prairie in his 77 Jeep Wrangler CJ-7. Before sun up he drops me off on the prairie and drives a mile or so away to his spot.

I'm laying down in the 1' tall grass as the sun is coming up. Glassing [binoculars] back and forth across the prairie which seemed like for hours. I suspect it was about 1/2 an hour after first light. I hear a shot and glass about 200 yards slightly to my left I see a herd and full speed angling towards me. Another shot and they change directions now they are headed straight at me. I drop the binoculars and pull up my rifle. I'm now laying on the prairie floor with my scope on the herd. A big buck like what you photographed was leading the herd. I was trying to get a bead on him for a shot. Things were happening so fast I couldn't even explain. As I'm shaking and the herd is moving at 65 MPH towards me in a cloud of dust. I suddenly feel the earth below be rumbling. I then relalize what I'm feeling. The herd is so close now the earth is vibrating beneath me. At that split second of realization I moved my head away from the rifle scope and looked to see how close they were. So close maybe 100' out I panicked and sat up, just in time before being trampled they saw me sit up, dispersing around me in all directions. I'm trembling and dust flying everywhere the 50 plus size herd went around me so fast and down a hill behind me. They then bunched up against a barbwire fence. By the time I got it together to realize what was going on, the BIG lead buck was already under the fence and on the other side. I knew it was private property over there and I couldn't shoot. So I quickly started scoping the herd for another buck as they were bolting single file under the fence at lightening speed. I saw another good size buck in the middle of the bunch. I realized they were all going under the fence in the same spot. I put my scope on the ones going under waiting for the bucks turn. As he came up and was about to go under I got him in my crosshairs and shot. He dropped, but just a split second later I heard another shot. All the remaining antelope ran off and went under in other areas, everything calmed down, dust settled.

I walked down the hill about a 50 yard shot. As I'm walking down I see orange off in the distance coming my way. I realized another hunter was coming towards me, we arrived at the antelope about the same time. It was an elderly man in his 70's and he immediately started yelling at me [I'm 17 years old at the time] "that's my kill". He's screaming at me. I argued back for a few seconds knowing I was the one who dropped him. At that moment I realized the antelope wasn't dead yet. I yelled back at the man to just take him, just put him out of his misery. Which he did and I walked off in disgust. My dad heard all the shooting and came rolling up in the Jeep. I had already walked a good 100 yards away from the scene by that time. He picked me up and here I was quite shaken up. I told the story to my dad. My dad wanted to go back to claim my kill but I insisted to let it be. He realized it wasn't a good idea and we left.

I hunted for years prior but that event pretty much turned me off of the sport. I quit big game hunting several years after that. I consider myself lucky to have survived not being trampled by the herd, unbelievable how fast they can close the gap at full speed. Take the kill out of that event and it was a once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Some more critter sightings today. At one point I was within 30' of this big dude. Also saw several Mule Deer and a flock of Wild Turkeys.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I’ve been studying the Bighorn I saw the other day one post up to the one that I saw last week that got hit by a car, several posts up. Seen in the same general area I’m wondering if it’s the same one and he survived. Any opinions?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

That Bighorn is a big guy.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*A close encounter with a Grisly...*

Not my encounter, but this guy prolly needed to change his shorts afterwards.


----------



## robbnj (Jul 19, 2013)

Jeez, it didn't even glance at him!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow! That's awesome! I would be in the water!


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

Jing said:


> DJ, sure looks like the Bighorns are doing well in your part of the state, based on all of your sightings. But I saw this article that paints a different picture for the herds down by Durango, apparently wild sheep and domestic sheep don't mix well together. Hope they can do something to help the situation.
> 
> https://www.hcn.org/issues/50.15/wildlife-agricultural-interests-steer-colorados-wildlife-management


at one time I was a addicted to sheep hunting as any many alive. Holy **** it gets into you and doesn't let go. With that said, wild sheep and domestic sheep can not mix at all. it is death to wild sheep. Pnuemonia just kills the wild sheep. This is actually happening anywhere the 2 can mix. Some of the forest service meetings can get pretty heated between the ranchers and the sheep nuts. 
there are a couple of organizations that are trying to stop this, but we need ranching and we need wild sheep.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

I did run into a bull elk on Saturday.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> That Bighorn is a big guy.


Yep, pretty sure he's the biggest bodied Bighorn I've ever seen.

That bear video is amazing. He should of went out and bought a lottery ticket after that encounter.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> View attachment 1221450


I like it! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Will put it on the blog.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

BCTJ said:


> I like it! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Will put it on the blog.


I'll allow it.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> View attachment 1221503


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Another good one. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

jcd46 said:


> Wow! That's awesome! I would be in the water!


Did you see what was in the water?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Did you see what was in the water?


Good catch! Totally missed it!

On second thought!


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

I was bushwacking my way down a finger ridge today on foot. I spotted the big fn grizzly bear at 60 yards. I saw him before he saw me, I backed out of there, but we did see each other for a second. It took me 5 hours to get to that spot and 1 1\2 to get down. I am now drinking beer and loving life. This was in western Wyoming in the greater Yellowstone ecosystem. There are a lot of bears here.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tim208 said:


> I was bushwacking my way down a finger ridge today on foot. I spotted the big fn grizzly bear at 60 yards. I saw him before he saw me, I backed out of there, but we did see each other for a second. It took me 5 hours to get to that spot and 1 1\2 to get down. I am now drinking beer and loving life. This was in western Wyoming in the greater Yellowstone ecosystem. There are a lot of bears here.


You didn't ask him to pose for a photo shoot?


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You didn't ask him to pose for a photo shoot?


I did not want to die, it was that type of encounter, not the fun friendly encounter. 
this was real life, not internet life encounter.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tim208 said:


> I did not want to die, it was that type of encounter, not the fun friendly encounter.
> this was real life, not internet life encounter.


Yes, that's what the little winky dude >  represented, sarcasm.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Muskrat ^
Probably looking for Love.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Adorable Squirrel.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I've been down for 11 days with the flu. I'm still sick but going stir crazy. So today I drove into the mountains of Colorado. Came across a bachelor herd of 18 Bull Elk. It wasn't more than a two weeks ago the big bulls were fighting each other for a herd of females. Now with hormones leveling off they are all buddies again.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Edit: Hit post by mistake...

Anyhow, the other day, we saw this Pileated Woodpecker riding up the fire road at Fromme, here in North Van.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bjeast said:


> Edit: Hit post by mistake...
> 
> Anyhow, the other day, we saw this Pileated Woodpecker riding up the fire road at Fromme, here in North Van.
> 
> View attachment 1225226


Awesome sighting.

When I first read that I pictured this.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the cat*

so quiet


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Today's sightings included a bunch of elk again and this Bighorn herd. One dominant Ram and all of his ladies and children. There must have been 7 babies in this herd.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Several whitetail sightings on my ride today. The first one was really doing some leaping as it ran away. This doe and fawn were pretty mellow, weren't too concerned with me.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Coyote!


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Came across 5-6 turkeys yesterday while on the trails but they were gone just as quickly as they appeared so no pics. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I followed this Ram for 2 miles wandering down the middle of the road. I've seen a lot of Bighorns in my time and never have I see one this confused. My only conclusion is he must have been hit by a vehicle and was dazed, although I didn't see any physical injuries. This is a short clip of 15 minutes of filming and 2 miles worth of watching him wander down the road. After him finally jumping up on to a cliff I was about to give up when suddenly he was back down on the road again. Another 1/2 a mile on the road he finally wandered off and started feeding on some grass. Hopefully he finally came to his senses.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

After I noticed him come back down on the road I turned around and watched him do this.

Finally:


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Had another young Black Bear run out in front of my group as we were in the closing stages of a gravel ride. Ran across in front of us. Then he decided he didn't like the guard rail so he ran back towards us. Then turned around again went over the guard rail and into the river. For his sake, I'm glad it was half a dozen bikes coming and not a car as most cars would have been doing 55+ there. No pics as the whole encounter only lasted about 5 sec.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I spotted a muskrat on the river ice

That little dot in the middle of the river:









Milder temps attracted a cute little muskrat on the melting river ice (not sure if it was Muskrat Susie or Muskrat Sam... but it was singin' and jingin' the jango)









At first I wasn't sure if it was a beaver or a muskrat until I got closer and saw it's tail. Plus muskrats are smaller than beavers


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice beaver.




Thank you, I just had it stuffed.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Its a beaver or a muskrat? Either way, it looks quite different from what we have here in Utah for both animals.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Beavers have the broad tail, that they will slap against the water surface to warn other beavers of danger. And they are always getting picked on by Eddy Haskell.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Beavers have the broad tail, that they will slap against the water surface to warn other beavers of danger. And they are always getting picked on by Eddy Haskell.


Yep, which is hard to determine in Licious's photos. In that case I'd take Ward and June's pride and joy.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Beaver's are big and brown. ( Wynona's Big Brown Beaver )

Muskrats are small and reddish.






It's a muskrat


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I’ve seen Beavers in all color shades even bald ones. Muskrats only come in brownish red.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've seen Beavers in all color shades even bald ones. Muskrats only come in brownish red.


Lol! Me too!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

*Forgot I had these*

Lunch break...
No, wait. I mean, during a lunch break in PA more than a few years ago.

I looked it up once, but I forgot. They are fairly bite-y.








Grey cricket.








-F


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> Lol! Me too!


For jcd46 and dj


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> For jcd46 and dj


:lol::lol:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> For jcd46 and dj
> 
> View attachment 1228243


Can someone rep her for me please?


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Saw a bunch of bees yesterday, playin in the rare desert water after some rains.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I found a dead mouse during yesterday's ride! R.I.P. little buddy









Reminds me of the night before Christmas...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> For jcd46 and dj
> 
> View attachment 1228243


:lol::lol: A bit late to the party. For some reason this forum fell off my radar for the last couple of weeks. Must be the recent name change. ut: Have I mentioned I don't like it? 

Back on topic: I've had more Bald Eagle sighting in the last month than I've ever had in that length of time. Here's one from the other day. He was perched just 100' from an Osprey nesting site platform. As he flew off he flew down low and across a pond where there were about 50 Canadian Geese in the water. As he came at them they about had a heart attack and burst into the air. So many I lost visual of the Eagle amongst them. He ignored the geese and perched in a high tree on the other side of the pond. Pretty cool visual, wish I was filming it.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Be-Ewe-tiful! By the way, I was taking a photograph with the momma sheep right next to me - glad it didn't charge! I figured it was worth a good photograph.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Had a couple interactions this week. First was a coyote in the woods on New Years morning during a group ride. I've heard about them around here for years, but this was the 1st one I have ever actually seen. Then yesterday there were two HUGE bald eagles standing in the middle of a cow pasture eating on something dead. Funny, though the cows in the field came over and ran them off. No pics of either encounter.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I went out to the Great Salt Lake to photograph birds and instead I encountered coyotes. Does anyone know why coyotes would be haning out at the Great Salt Lake?


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Because there’s birds there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Today you can find coyotes just about anywhere.


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

Not my first time seeing them, but came across four turkeys today. They took off across the trail, flying at about 20' off the ground ducking in and out of the pine forest. What a racket they made. I was waiting for a loud 'thump' when one hit a tree, but it didn't happen.

As God as my witness, I thought turkeys COULDN'T fly! LOL


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

RobLyman said:


> Not my first time seeing them, but came across four turkeys today. They took off across the trail, flying at about 20' off the ground ducking in and out of the pine forest. What a racket they made. I was waiting for a loud 'thump' when one hit a tree, but it didn't happen.
> 
> As God as my witness, I thought turkeys COULDN'T fly! LOL


They fly short distances and also roost in trees. Coincidentally I saw several today as well. No shots of the turkeys but I did see this Black Billed Magpie.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

These 5 guys were going door to door in my neighborhood selling antlers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LOL, nice shot. Did you notice the deer in the background of my Magpie shot above yours?


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Didn’t notice on the first go round but now I see four. Nice Buck btw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

And one coyote.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

railntrail said:


> Didn't notice on the first go round but now I see four. Nice Buck btw
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another combo shot this morning. A Bald Eagle and a Magpie who's got his back.









No coyote.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I hiked into a sheep herd yesterday. :thumbsup:


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Another combo shot this morning. A Bald Eagle and a Magpie who's got his back.
> 
> View attachment 1234945
> 
> ...


Really like that pic!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bjeast said:


> Really like that pic!


Thanks, the subjects are a 100 yards away. The result of my cell phone held up to binoculars rested on my drivers side window half rolled down. Sometimes ya gotta play MacGyver. 

Great Bighorn shots BCTJ.

BTW you missed one.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

RobLyman said:


> Not my first time seeing them, but came across four turkeys today. They took off across the trail, flying at about 20' off the ground ducking in and out of the pine forest. What a racket they made. I was waiting for a loud 'thump' when one hit a tree, but it didn't happen.
> 
> As God as my witness, I thought turkeys COULDN'T fly! LOL





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> They fly short distances and also roost in trees. Coincidentally I saw several today as well. No shots of the turkeys.


Just a follow up on Wild Turkeys flying and also roosting in trees. A couple of days ago I saw another flock. About 15 were roosting in some trees, by the time I took this crappy cell phone shot I had startled them and most had flown down to the ground. I've got evidence of a couple still up there though.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks DJ. I got a little nervous when it seemed as if they would charge.
I started to back off.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^ your best caption yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks DJ!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

You're getting better with your captions BC. :thumbsup:


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Recent sighting of a pileated woodpecker. We heard it before we saw it!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome! I love that sound!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice Pronghorn shot BC.

And Licious with the woodpecker.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Go here and voice your opinion: https://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/us-plans-end-wolf-protections-1099276.html


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

T. Rex bait ^


----------



## tmbrown (Jun 9, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> T. Rex bait ^


Yeah I suppose, I think they're some type of long haired sheep, that got loose from my neighbors yard, they're on my property, one of them is crying all the time, which can be pretty unnerving.
They also have a chickens, with a rooster that crows throughout the day.:madman:


----------



## Alex (May 1, 2004)

A buzzard and a Highland cow.









A newer photo taken yesterday, an Oystercatcher (striking red eyes).


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Elk Herd


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

On Friday I had two Bald Eagle separate sightings and five Redtail Hawk in three sightings. I found two active Redtail Hawk nests with the females on the nest and the males close by. The nests were only 3/4 of a mile away from each other.
















^Both photos from the same nest. The other nest the female flew off of the nest before I could get a photo.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

there is a big field to ride in behind one of the local high schools. Found this dude getting some sun on a trail...


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

blown240 said:


> there is a big field to ride in behind one of the local high schools. Found this dude getting some sun on a trail...
> 
> View attachment 1243679


Nice, I am yet to see any snakes out this year but I'm sure I will before too long.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Snakes will be out very soon with these warm temps.

This is an amazing adaptation to survival with Kangaroo Rats. Seems these high jumping rodents are built this way for a reason.

https://news.yahoo.com/apos-ninja-apos-kangaroo-rats-153506283.html


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Lizard be the size of my forearm.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Does it count as an encounter when the animal is flat and dead? Poor little feller...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sad


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Sounds tame next to Moose and bears but pheasants here are freakin’ hazards. They don’t have the brains to get out of the way and seem to like hanging in landing zones. Takes a bit of mental override to just ignore it and hope it doesn’t jam the wheel when you crush one. Then they make a huge mess of the bike... ugggh 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

baker said:


> Does it count as an encounter when the animal is flat and dead? Poor little feller...
> 
> View attachment 1245145


I'd say not. These were from the same ride. I have absolutely no idea under which circumstances two different species of bats would be squashed one on top of the other on a gravel road.


0403191349 by Nate, on Flickr

A shrew of some sort.


0403191555 by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Copperhead...*

This guy was stretched across the trail and refused gentle persuasion to move along. Fortunately, his/her stubbornness yielded an easy photo.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Such a beautifully colored snake too.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Steve-XtC said:


> Sounds tame next to Moose and bears but pheasants here are freakin' hazards. They don't have the brains to get out of the way and seem to like hanging in landing zones. Takes a bit of mental override to just ignore it and hope it doesn't jam the wheel when you crush one. Then they make a huge mess of the bike... ugggh
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Next time that happens rush home and dress the bird out. I've had most all upland and waterfowl and the best tasting bird there in in my opinion is pheasant.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Today's outing was rewarding.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

nice bighorn!

my ride yesterday scored me a sighting of a beautiful black snake sunning itself across the trail, fairly thin and about 5' long. Unfortunately, it was also EXTREMELY skittish, and it took off as I slowed down (before I had a chance to grab my camera).

Most likely either a black rat snake or a black racer. But no way was I close enough to be able to ID positively.


----------



## CyNil_Rider (May 21, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Today's outing was rewarding.
> 
> View attachment 1246872
> 
> ...


Fantastic shots dj!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Thanks guys, I was photographing a herd of them. This guy suddenly came straight down the cliff to the rivers edge. I was reading his body language and realized he was about to jump. Some fast reaction time and rapid photo snapping and I got lucky with that sequence.

I call it *Hucking Bighorn!*


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Today's outing was rewarding.
> 
> View attachment 1246872
> 
> ...


Man that is cool!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bjeast said:


> Man that is cool!


Thanks, and so is that rare and protected Desert Tortoise Eugene posted up.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Thanks, and so is that rare and protected Desert Tortoise Eugene posted up.


Tortoise sightings are always a treat! :thumbsup:

First snake on the trail so far this year.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Does this count?


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

Groundhog. It charged me, then kind of tacked back and forth to head me off. Laughed so hard I had trouble getting the picture. Normally they will keep their distance but this guy was determined that I was not going to use his trail, and came within inches of me on every pass.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Tortoise sightings are always a treat! :thumbsup:
> 
> First snake on the trail so far this year.
> 
> View attachment 1248905


Big ole Bullsnake. 



jcd46 said:


> Does this count?


These should go in the animal attack thread. 



sapva said:


> Groundhog. It charged me, then kind of tacked back and forth to head me off. Laughed so hard I had trouble getting the picture. Normally they will keep their distance but this guy was determined that I was not going to use his trail, and came within inches of me on every pass.
> 
> View attachment 1248911


Hilarious!

Spotted this predator vs prey scenario recently.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Prarie Dog


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Forgot about seeing this guy last week 'til I reviewed the recent posts...along the South River Platte trail in Denver. He was a big dude.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Baker, check this one out I caught in my neighborhood a couple of years ago. Northern Colorado. So big after I caught him [her] to relocate him [her] he [she] crawled up and over the side of my 2' tall truck bed.

Pretty sure it was a female because female Snapping Turtles will wander a good 1/4 mile away from their home pond to dig a hole and lay their eggs. They then journey back to their home pond. The babies hatch and follow their nose to the nearest water source, often times the same pond.

















I was driving through my neighborhood and saw a little old lady in her front yard poking at this beast with a broom stick. I immediately knew what she was poking at and hit the skids. Jumped out and warned her to stand back and of how dangerous they are. I then captured the beast and put "it" in the back bed of my Toyota truck. There's a series of ponds a street west of the neighborhood, which is where "it" must have came from. As I was driving around the block and on to the country road that the ponds were on I heard the beast scratching around to the right side of the bed. I looked in my passenger side mirror just in time to see "the beast" teetering on the bed rail, I swerved to the shoulder and stopped just as "it" tumbled out and into dirt weed filled ditch. Pretty much unscathed, I think. I recaptured "it" and drove the remaining 100 yards to the biggest pond and released "it". I felt bad after investigating the behavior of American Snapping Turtles and found out that it was probably a female [early June] and was most likely on a journey to lay eggs. Still, probably the best thing was to catch and relocate due to all the young kids in the neighborhood and the pain these critters are capable of inflicting. They are known to snap a broom stick in half with ease. Fingers are softer.

Most likely what you witnessed as well. If their was no water source in sight.

By the way after catching her by the tail I had to hold her out fully stretching my arm as far as I could to transport her. She was arching her very long neck up and over her shell snapping at my leg. Missing it by an inch or two. If I was any shorter than my 6' tall frame, I bet she would have got me. Lucky my arm was long enough with my shoulder pushing it out further she wasn't able to get me. The short walk distance to the truck was a blessing. She was so heavy I could only hold her out at that length for so long.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Lizardly Little Guy*


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Found a friend on today's group ride. I stopped for a pic, intending to catch up with the group after, but the ride leader missed the memo and came looking for me. Pretty crappy pic because I was trying to hurry.










Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

A large buzz worm I encountered. Very common here in Southern California we see them all the time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Today:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Some good sights today.
















Snow melt run off drink.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Snake slithering off the trail, close to a reservoir in the San Francisco Bay Area.


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

Solo riding in California after recent rains and hoping these prints are from a dog and not a cat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Came blasting around a blind corner and quickly found myself swerving around this speed bump...


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

woodchips said:


> Came blasting around a blind corner and quickly found myself swerving around this speed bump...
> 
> View attachment 1258871


Man, all the snakes some of you guys see! That is so foreign to me here on the North Shore in BC. I mean, I'm sure we have garter snakes, but I never see them. Bears, on the other hand, we do see from time to time. And coyotes once in a while.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Does snake food count?


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Man, all the snakes some of you guys see! That is so foreign to me here on the North Shore in BC. I mean, I'm sure we have garter snakes, but I never see them. Bears, on the other hand, we do see from time to time. And coyotes once in a while.


Yeah, hell, the state of North Carolina alone has a bunch of different snakes. The one above is a Copperhead (venomous) - lots around here.

I think you guys only have one venomous snake (N. Pacific Rattler) in BC.

Bears, I haven't run into any in Pisgah. I keep expecting to at some point, but, nada.

The only time I knew a bear was in the vicinity was when I was about to go down Cream Puff in Pemberton, and was told minutes before descending (solo) that there's a bear in the immediate area. I loved the trail but was a little distracted - I kept looking behind me every 5 seconds, ha.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

woodchips said:


> Yeah, hell, the state of North Carolina alone has a bunch of different snakes. The one above is a Copperhead (venomous) - lots around here.
> 
> I think you guys only have one venomous snake (N. Pacific Rattler) in BC.
> 
> ...


Hard to tell but that looks like a pretty big copperhead!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

woodchips said:


> Yeah, hell, the state of North Carolina alone has a bunch of different snakes. The one above is a Copperhead (venomous) - lots around here.
> 
> I think you guys only have one venomous snake (N. Pacific Rattler) in BC.
> 
> ...


I've only seen bears while riding at Whistler. BUT last year, when I was on a club ride at Mt. Seymour, I ended up at the end of a group. The sweep, who was very nice, waited for me. We finally headed off, tearing down the trail. I knew I had to turn right and I kept waiting for her voice telling me to turn right. It never came, I missed the turn, and next thing I knew I was by myself. I couldn't figure out what had happened. I headed back, eventually found another guy, and by sheer luck, we joined up with the group. The woman who was sweeping was there. She asked "Didn't you see the bear?"

I told her I hadn't, and she informed that I had ridden past a black bear just a few feet away, and as soon as I passed, it stepped out onto the trail and wouldn't let her pass. She felt bad about letting me go off by myself, but the bear didn't give her any choice. I'm just glad I didn't see it when I went back. Apparently it was a bear that was hanging around Seymour and was pretty aggressive. So now, every time I'm at Seymour, I think about it. Not sure what happened to the critter....


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

bjeast said:


> I've only seen bears while riding at Whistler. BUT last year, when I was on a club ride at Mt. Seymour, I ended up at the end of a group. The sweep, who was very nice, waited for me. We finally headed off, tearing down the trail. I knew I had to turn right and I kept waiting for her voice telling me to turn right. It never came, I missed the turn, and next thing I knew I was by myself. I couldn't figure out what had happened. I headed back, eventually found another guy, and by sheer luck, we joined up with the group. The woman who was sweeping was there. She asked "Didn't you see the bear?"
> 
> I told her I hadn't, and she informed that I had ridden past a black bear just a few feet away, and as soon as I passed, it stepped out onto the trail and wouldn't let her pass. She felt bad about letting me go off by myself, but the bear didn't give her any choice. I'm just glad I didn't see it when I went back. Apparently it was a bear that was hanging around Seymour and was pretty aggressive. So now, every time I'm at Seymour, I think about it. Not sure what happened to the critter....


Damn. You blew right by it and didn't know it. I bet this happens quite often. Thankfully, everyone was all good.

Don't know how I forgot but you reminded me of another time (same BC trip) on Fromme where there was a black hanging on the trails for food. I had no idea it was on the lower part of the mountain while I was up on 7th Secret. Apparently, this black had taken a dog, and chased several people from trails into buildings. This was at the end of Aug last year.


----------



## boots (Aug 15, 2008)

Young rattler here in San Jose area. Mission Peak on the Stanford fire road.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriso79 (Jun 19, 2019)

Lots of Rabbits, Fox, Deer encountered on my rides.
Others see a lot of snakes in the summer, but I don't luckily.

And of course these guys!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

woodchips said:


> Damn. You blew right by it and didn't know it. I bet this happens quite often. Thankfully, everyone was all good.
> 
> Don't know how I forgot but you reminded me of another time (same BC trip) on Fromme where there was a black hanging on the trails for food. I had no idea it was on the lower part of the mountain while I was up on 7th Secret. Apparently, this black had taken a dog, and chased several people from trails into buildings. This was at the end of Aug last year.


I never heard about that bear! Probably just as well.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Came across this toppled turtle on my ride today. She was struggling when I first saw her and I think I caught a glimpse of the red patches of a Red-Eared Slider before she tucked in. As I flipped her over, she let out a little cry. I waited a bit to she if see would crawl away but she remained in her shell but hopefully she's ok.

















I'd say she was mighty lucky I found her. I was on a greenway just as it was about to get dark. I missed the turn for the parking lot and shortly past there, there was a sign indicating that the greenway ended. I had ridden part way in that direction when I started my ride, there was a dirt construction road at the end that lead to what was possibly an extension of the path that never went anywhere. So I rode on. It lead to a newly constructed bridge that had a couple of switchbacks going up and then crossed a large creek and then ended, which is where I rode at the beginning of my ride. But I rode past where the bridge went off, continuing on the concrete path, which appeared to have been flooded over as it was largely covered in dirt. Anyway, rode on down the path and came across the turtle struggling.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Unusual sighting in the Big Thompson Canyon today. Rare because few come over the Continental Divide and this canyon I've never heard of one being seen in it. I did some research and this young Bull is about 1 1/2 years old. The mothers chase the young bulls away at this age. The small first antler growth and body size is telling. The young female calves stay with their mother for several years and end up wandering off but usually stay in the same area. The young bulls are chased away at 1 1/2 years old and end up wandering aimlessly for miles.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ awesome!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Young Pronghorn Departing The Scene...*

Great shots DJ


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^^ those things hall ass.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

John Kuhl said:


> ^^ those things hall ass.


Yes they do. I was almost mowed over by a herd of them. Long story:

Great action shots C2L.

A mother and fawn Mule Deer on this mornings ride.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

boots said:


> Young rattler here in San Jose area. Mission Peak on the Stanford fire road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





chazpat said:


> Came across this toppled turtle on my ride today. She was struggling when I first saw her and I think I caught a glimpse of the red patches of a Red-Eared Slider before she tucked in. As I flipped her over, she let out a little cry. I waited a bit to she if see would crawl away but she remained in her shell but hopefully she's ok.
> 
> View attachment 1259251
> 
> ...


Wow, I missed these two posts. Apparently too excited about seeing the young Bull Moose. 

Nice shots in both and Chaz you get food karma points coming for flipping the little guy upright.:thumbsup:

You would think amazing yet cruel Mother Nature would have provided Turtles and Tortoises with a means of flipping themselves upright without help. Like a little pivoting arm that comes out of the top of their shell.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Little Guys on the Trail...*

I come around a bender in the trail and these two little guys were in the middle of the trail. I was not in a good position for a good photo, but here's a post zoomed image. Mom was about 15 feet to my right watching what was about to happen with me partially in between her and them.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Great shots C2L! 

A couple of years ago I was taking a break at a local trailhead and got to talking to another rider. He had just finished the loop and said part way through, a lady rider had waved him down to stop. A doe had just dropped a fawn in the trail. They watched as it slowly struggled to it's feet, it's mother watching cautiously from nearby.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Great shots C2L!
> 
> A couple of years ago I was taking a break at a local trailhead and got to talking to another rider. He had just finished the loop and said part way through, a lady rider had waved him down to stop. A doe had just dropped a fawn in the trail. They watched as it slowly struggled to it's feet, it's mother watching cautiously from nearby.


Amazing shots C2L.

There was someone on this site who several years ago posted a photo of a newborn Moose on the trail. Same thing, he came around a corner and here was a newborn still covered in after birth and the mom standing right off the trail. Talk about a scary situation.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Not really an animal, but an ex-part of an animal! I got my size 13 in there for scale.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

No sign of the dinosaur except for these tracks.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Where were these tracks?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Does a Bear in the Woods...*

He just walked by and paid no attention to us on bikes.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Man, those are quite the pics of the bear!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Saw this barred owl last night near the end of our ride on Mount Fromme last night here on the North Shore. For those of you know who know the trails, it was on the Dempsey Connector....


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

:lol: Snakes, dinosaurs, bears, owls, moose..I can't keep up, all great shots.

I happened upon a herd of 12 Rams yesterday. This was the biggest and the leader of the herd. My brother snapped the photos and this was the only photo he sent me. The other 11 were just out of frame on the right side of the road following this big boy.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> :lol: Snakes, dinosaurs, bears, owls, moose..I can't keep up, all great shots.
> 
> I happened upon a herd of 12 Rams yesterday. This was the biggest and the leader of the herd. My brother snapped the photos and this was the only photo he sent me. The other 11 were just out of frame on the right side of the road following this big boy.
> 
> View attachment 1266061


Man, that is one impressive ram!


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Still no bear photo for my blog - but, I was in the right area! :thumbsup:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

BCTJ said:


> Still no bear photo for my blog - but, I was in the right area! :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1266213


"Bear" looks plump and full
"Aggressive bear" looks lean and hungry


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

On caturday I spotted a heron chillin by the water


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> On caturday I spotted a heron chillin by the water
> 
> View attachment 1266499
> 
> ...


Nice! One of my favourite birds to see in the wild!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bjeast said:


> Nice! One of my favourite birds to see in the wild!


They are cool birds, I see them often.

Nice shots Licious.

Have you ever seen videos of them eating other birds, baby birds, turtles, frogs, fish...you name it, they'll eat it.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> They are cool birds, I see them often.
> 
> Nice shots Licious.
> 
> Have you ever seen videos of them eating other birds, baby birds, turtles, frogs, fish...you name it, they'll eat it.


Didn't you post a video recently of one eating a bunny? That was kind of a bummer. But interesting.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Didn't you post a video recently of one eating a bunny? That was kind of a bummer. But interesting.


No, I posted [not my video] a video of one eating a baby duck. It picks it up and maneuvers it in to position to gulp it down whole while it's still alive. Nasty video to watch.

Edit: Here it is.

Caution: May be distressing to watch.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Wassup DJ!! 
Let's all say together " French Dip, Please" .... "would you like Fries with that, Sir?"

RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Burt4x4 said:


> Wassup DJ!!
> Let's all say together " French Dip, Please" .... "would you like Fries with that, Sir?"
> 
> RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Welcome back, I was about to send out a search party.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Finally caught up to my Mink. I say that because I spotted him a week ago in the same area only for a fleeting glimpse. Today I got about 15 photos of this guy. At one point I was 2' from him as he ate a fish under the rock I was standing on. Chocolate brown coloring, looks just like a mink coat. Lol

He was in the river out of the river running along the boulders, disappearing in the water and showing up 40' away. It was insane trying to figure out where he'd pop up next. When I first saw him he was on the other side of the river. He quickly was in the river. The current carried him to my side and he climbed out right at my feet. What an amazing experience. Like I said last week when I first spotted him. I've never seen one until last week. I saw him this morning and he disappeared. I went back to the same spot later in the day and that's when the above sightings happened. I spent an hour watching him, such a cool little dude.

Pretty rare sighting.
















































This is where he's under the rock I'm standing on eating a fish. I was wearing sandals by the way. Chomp, chomp.:eekster:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ great photos and encounter, DJ!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes, great pics!


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> No, I posted [not my video] a video of one eating a baby duck. It picks it up and maneuvers it in to position to gulp it down whole while it's still alive. Nasty video to watch.


They are quite opportunistic eaters. There is one that visits me outside my office window. Scared the crap out of me the first time. The office in on second floor with a window over the sun room, and it will stand there watching me at eye level (literally 3' away) for 5 minutes and then flies down to feast on frogs in mine and my neighbor's little ponds.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

sapva said:


> They are quite opportunistic eaters. There is one that visits me outside my office window. Scared the crap out of me the first time. The office in on second floor with a window over the sun room, and it will stand there watching me at eye level (literally 3' away) for 5 minutes and then flies down to feast on frogs in mine and my neighbor's little ponds.


Talking about Great Blue Herons.

I saw another one of those yesterday as well. This guy was about 75' up on a cliff over looking a river.

Trust me, he's in this blurry shot.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Talking about Great Blue Herons.
> 
> I saw another one of those yesterday as well. This guy was about 75' up on a cliff over looking a river.
> 
> ...


I see it, right next to the coyote!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> I see it, right next to the coyote!


Nah, those two species don't jive. All you see is the Heron, the coyotes out looking for the roadrunner.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I caught some rare footage today. A Broadtail Hummingbird & a Hummingbird Moth competing for the same flowers. Pretty sure the hummingbird could have done the moth in if his temper flared any further.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^Woah, that is some incredible video, DJ. Animal encounter vid of the year!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> ^Woah, that is some incredible video, DJ. Animal encounter vid of the year!


Lol
I don't know about that, but thank you.

I get a kick out of watching the hummer flare his throat out to intimidate the moth. It's at around :38.

Here's a screenshot, but it's more impressive and funny watching it in action on the vid.


----------



## Reconnaissanceman (Oct 4, 2018)

*Whitetail buck in Texas Hill country*

I see these all the time on my ride through our local greenbelt. Last 
Saturday, they didn't even stir when I entered the trailhead.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I see them all the time in my back yard, along the pathway behind my backyard, in my street. Normal house in a city with 1.3M city, about 1km from the city limits.

QUOTE=Reconnaissanceman;14313729]I see these all the time on my ride through our local greenbelt. Last 
Saturday, they didn't even stir when I entered the trailhead. [/QUOTE]


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ That video of the hummingbird and moth is incredible! Way to go DJ!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Today during my morning run I rescued a cute baby snapping turtle from the path. I moved it to a safe spot


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Came across this little venomous dude catching some afternoon rays ...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lol - they are so cute when they are young.  Good karma points Lucius. Nice Cottonmouth photo, chipper. And Recon that's one healthy looking buck.

The Elk are in full rut now. Saw a lot of action yesterday. Most of it was too far away to film with a cell phone. This one is worthy I think. Two Bulls, each with their own herd of cows on opposite ends of this meadow. Each were trying to steal the others herd. This went on for quite awhile. I caught this short clip of some of the action.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Lol - they are so cute when they are young.  Good karma points Lucius. Nice Cottonmouth photo, chipper. And Recon that's one healthy looking buck.
> 
> The Elk are in full rut now. Saw a lot of action yesterday. Most of it was too far away to film with a cell phone. This one is worthy I think. Two Bulls, each with their own herd of cows on opposite ends of this meadow. Each were trying to steal the others herd. This went on for quite awhile. I caught this short clip of some of the action.


Chipper's looks more like a copperhead than a water moccasin.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> Chipper's looks more like a copperhead than a water moccasin.


You are correct Sir! I'm sick and not thinking straight.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You are correct Sir! I'm sick and not thinking straight.


Woodchips was kind enough to name the photo "copperhead" so that I could confirm what I thought.

On my hike with my son today, we saw about a foot long Dekay and then a 5-6 foot long rat snake. The rat didn't seem the least bit bothered by us, it was just chugging along in a straight line through the forest.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lol ^ missed that tidbit.

About a week ago a Bull Elk in the Rut. Obviously wounded, you can see all the battle wounds on his body from fighting. When the bulls are in the rut they eat very little. This guy was off on his own exhausted, not looking for anymore action gaining cows and gorging himself on vegetation. I was on the opposite side of the river about 40' away. He gave me the stink eye a couple of times. 

























And then on Thursday we had our first snow storm. It was 80° on Wednesday and dropped to 30° in 6 hours. A 50° drop in 6 hours. Spotted these two Coyotes on the prowl mid day. By Friday all the snow was gone and back in the 60°s.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey, moooove out of the way!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

OK. Here's one. Turtle thwarted by a railroad track.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

On the way to some singletrack and ran into this rat snake...


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I'll raise you one feisty bull snake, roughly 2000 miles from that turtle:


----------



## nurider (Oct 29, 2019)

I see this fella and his other family members quite often while doing trails in Hong Kong.

Wild boars can be dangerous and a few times I had some right in front of me. They usually look, then jump away. Attacks don't seem common here.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Spotted a blue heron as I was crossing over a bridge. Heron heard me and took flight. I was able to snap a couple of pics. Beautiful bird!


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Spotted a blue heron as I was crossing over a bridge. Heron heard me and took flight. I was able to snap a couple of pics. Beautiful bird!
> 
> View attachment 1293011
> 
> ...


Very nice! I love seeing blue herons in flight!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^They are not fast or quiet when they take off! I guess because they are so big!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice Blue Heron shots Licious. Such a prehistoric looking bird in flight. They make a crazy squawking sound as they take off as well.

Today I happened upon one of the rarest things in nature to witness. Two RAMS battling it out for rights to a herd of ewes. This battle went on for two hours. I had to watch, I was glued for two hours. One ram was older at a full curl. The other is 3/4 curl yet the younger 3/4 curl had a heftier body. A two hour battle of bashing their heads. Look at the sweat on their undersides and how they are panting. After this lengthy battle neither gave in. They both retreated to a cliff and lay down for a bit. Pretty soon both were back up but instead of these running head blows they were too exhausted and resorted to up close body nudging each other with an occasional close head butt. Neither won today so I'm sure it will be decided on another day who gets the spoils. While these two were brawling a young ram was chasing some ewes around trying to sneak one in. None of which would let him.

A short clip of the action.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Here's another short clip of it:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

That's amazing! Man, that was quite the day!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bjeast said:


> That's amazing! Man, that was quite the day!


Yes it was, gave me a headache watching it. Over and over they did this.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Sorry to bring up this old post, I was checking this post and needed to respond.
DJ....no. I guarantee it was a mountain lion that carried the kill onto the tree. Your belief that ML's do not drag prey into a tree and only into the brush are flawed. 
Years ago after a mountain biker was killed by a ML, pretty close to where my event happened, there was a symposium on ML behavior, that I attended, they even had to ML's present, The event was brought on by the local zoo and had a few ML experts on hand. My experience was totally vindicated as they told the public that they do sometimes leave their prey in a tree, in the brush or sometimes bury it( which would bring up another experience I've had) I had and still have no doubts that it was a ML kill and not from human or a fox. I wish that cell phones of that period had cameras.
I wish now that cell phones of that period had a camera mode.


----------



## bencoinc (Nov 25, 2019)

Here in Ottawa, I've had some close and direct encounters. Most recently with a Canada goose that decided to jump right in front of me while on a commuter path along the river, hit it square on. It honked a lot and flapped to the side, seemed OK. That goose must have told the others, they all seem to get out of my way now! I've also had a suicidal squirrel run under my back wheel, and had a white tail dear jump in front of me, within what I'll claim is a few feet of hitting me.
It was when I was in Australia years ago when I encountered more wild things, sure, a wallaby is nice to see along the trails, but the red-bellied black snakes sunning themselves on the path not so much! It's amazing how fast you can brake for a venomous snake. Then there was the brown snake that popped out of the grass next the trail (to say don't run over me), I swear it was high enough to be at eye level with me. It was only after that I understood why my then girlfriend would write a phone number on my arm in marker before I went out riding. Make it easier for whoever found me!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*2016 post.*


Hurricane Jeff said:


> Back in 1996-97, my wife and I were riding in a county park that had just formality opened. After riding a couple of the main routes, we looked on the trail map and noticed a trail nearby which was not really a established trail. We got about a half mile in and there was this large tree that had fallen across the trail, so I got off my bike and lifted our bikes over, when I just happened to look up, I noticed a dead deer up in the tree about 12'-15' above us. We lifted the bikes back over the tree and got the he11 out of there.
> When we got back to the trailhead, we spoke to the ranger and told him that there be may a mountain lion near this one trail when he informed us " there are no mountain lions in this park". Then I said, "when then, that deer we saw up in the tree must have climbed up the tree to die" He took down the location of this sighting. The next time we rode this area, 2-3 months later, there were, " beware of mountain lions" signs all around the park.


*2016 post.*


DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sorry to be a party pooper but Mountain Lions do not drag prey up a tree like a Leopard does. They drag it to a thicket and cover it in lose brush, leaves and twigs for a later feeding. I don't know where you live but what you describe sounds like human behavior in the states.


*Recent post.*


Hurricane Jeff said:


> Sorry to bring up this old post, I was checking this post and needed to respond.
> DJ....no. I guarantee it was a mountain lion that carried the kill onto the tree. Your belief that ML's do not drag prey into a tree and only into the brush are flawed.
> Years ago after a mountain biker was killed by a ML, pretty close to where my event happened, there was a symposium on ML behavior, that I attended, they even had to ML's present, The event was brought on by the local zoo and had a few ML experts on hand. My experience was totally vindicated as they told the public that they do sometimes leave their prey in a tree, in the brush or sometimes bury it( which would bring up another experience I've had) I had and still have no doubts that it was a ML kill and not from human or a fox. I wish that cell phones of that period had cameras.
> I wish now that cell phones of that period had a camera mode.


Oh wow Jeff, I remember that conversation but had to scroll back to the beginning this thread and go page by page to find it. Thanks for the memories though, I love this thread, Lot of good stuff back there. I finally found our conversation on page 4 from back in 2016. I quoted it to bring it to forefront.

All the Mountain Lion studies I've ever read confirm what I originally said. Mountain Lions do not take their prey up trees like Leopards do. They will cover it with brush on the ground or bury it for later feeding. Your recent post had me curious if I was mistaken. I found this article confirming what I originally said.

https://pictures-of-cats.org/do-mountain-lions-carry-prey-up-trees.html?amp


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yesterday was an outstanding wildlife sighting day. The fresh snow made for some great visuals.
























This big boy feels protected from Elk hunting season hanging out on this deck. :lol::lol: ut:


----------



## Hemi345 (Jul 25, 2008)

I was one a ride a couple weeks ago and heard some rustling in some bushes while I stopped to take a break and saw this big guy.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice! 
Love the action shot.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

The other day I was out in the foothills and I would have had to really work to take a pic without deer in it. It was ridiculous.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Best animal encounter of all time!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Bear sits next to guy*


----------



## just4thefunofit (Jul 16, 2017)

*If only I had time to photo*

A few years ago, midweek in the winter (no other riders out, only me and the wildlife) while quickly descending the Brown Mountain fire road in Altadena, CA: Came around a fast bend and braked hard with a skid. There before me at 10 yards was a bear. He was as surprised as me and shuffled off into the brush. I continued and at the very next bend in the road was 3 deer about the same distance who repeated what the bear did!


----------



## bamdave (Mar 18, 2015)

*tarantula and praying mantis*















I ran into the tarantula in AZ and this praying mantis was in Croatia. The praying mantis was HUGE! The body was 4 inches long alone!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

beastmaster said:


> Best animal encounter of all time!


Hilarious!
I'll have to zone in on some Marmots in the mating season and see if I can capture that. We've got a good population of them in the high country.

That bear video always makes me cringe.

Nice Tarantula & Praying Mantis shot's.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Bighorns on yesterday's ride. :thumbsup: couple big rams with full curls, don't see them very often from the trails.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cool Tarantula shot.

And Desert Bighorns are a nice treat. Ever notice the difference in their horns compared to Rocky Mountain Bighorns which I’m always posting up? The Desert Bighorn, horns have a wider spread where as the RMBH horns grow a tighter curl closer to the head.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Obviously not my animal encounter  (I'm 17,000km away)

Thirsty koala flags down cyclist and climbs bike for water








A thirsty koala hit by Australia's extreme heat has stopped a cyclist and climbed onto her bike to drink from her water bottle.

sauce http://cycling.today/watch-thirsty-...EQD84atCB5Ao5Ug-DKhONZCD6wmy_yZIY7zlVjAHRW8MY


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

cyclelicious said:


> Obviously not my animal encounter  (I'm 17,000km away)
> 
> Thirsty koala flags down cyclist and climbs bike for water
> 
> ...


Great Picture.
Dad was invited Down Under to do some work and whilst staying a couple of weeks with a family was introduced to this little guy.....
They are charming creatures, but I expect like our raccoons, have another side to them. He said this one was quite endearing.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Went out and rode the MCT near Lake Pleasant today. Ran into a herd of wild burros. Kind of scared them a bit because 5 mins before I took the picture, I had a piece of cholla cactus stick me in the leg. A few f bombs were dropped lol.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Saw this dude today at about !2,450 ft.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Saw the rest of the herd of mountain goats yesterday...









Photo taken about 10:30am at 12,500' looking down to col between Kachina Peak and Lake Peak, Taos, New Mexico. It was a cold, about 5 degrees. In total there were 9 goats, 8 male and one female.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

beastmaster said:


> Saw the rest of the herd of mountain goats yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 1307227
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## ShakyDog (Oct 24, 2019)

Peacock was the oddest, must have been someone's pet that got lost. Several deer (one huge buck), lots of squirrels, bunnies, turkeys, snakes and turtles.

Steve


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

The goats were back...but so was I!









Close up of them









With the backdrop.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Animals like trail features. The trick is to build it so it blends into the environment and that it also creates a home for the animals.






I also love that in winter we can see the tracks of animals in the snow, following the trails (and taking short cuts ) It just shows how much traffic there is in the forest.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

^^ Cool video!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Great video.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mckinley said:


> ^^ Cool video!





John Kuhl said:


> Great video.


I concur, amazing video. One of the best wildlife trail cam videos I've ever seen. I take that back, the best one I've seen.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Awesome video! I never realize how much birds use bridges.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Pretty cool. Should turn game cams into a tv channel as that was quite relaxing yet engaging. Wonder if the heron, bear, fox, bobcat, coyote, etc were the same animal? Looks like maybe 2 each on the Bear and Bobcat.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

That was awesome!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

WHALENARD said:


> Pretty cool. Should turn game cams into a tv channel as that was quite relaxing yet engaging. Wonder if the heron, bear, fox, bobcat, coyote, etc were the same animal? Looks like maybe 2 each on the Bear and Bobcat.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


Belted King Fishers and Wood Ducks. And a Turkey being attacked by what looked like a Great Horned Owl. That video has it all.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm a little curious too. 

Penguins go on a "field trip to meet other animals" in Chicago aquarium closed over coronavirus fears


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

These are from December 2019

Some rides in the suburbs on Tehran ( iran's capital )









The place is called Sorkheh hesar national park its a complicated area.......

Somewhat protected for ts natural wildlife some what for its military strategical importance









its just a few kilometers out of the city and the eastern suburb

sometimes we encounter with the park rangers ( protectors ) and they ask us to return and leave............and we do but return to our route from another way ....









its been e very very long time since the last time i wrote something aside by mechanical questions here maybe the last time was 2007 or 2008 the older members may remember me and the old posts i wrote from our tips & rides here in Iran

but life changed sooo much in these years............

have a long long story to tell and im willing to tell the story of these years sooo much 
the words are like prisoned in my hearts and want to break out.....


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

If you rearrange the letters in CORONA, it spells RACOON!... coincidence?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Be careful rearranging letters, your whole post could end up urined. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

2 animal encounters , 1 ride

We found a fawn (mama deer was nearby), and a pair of toads eating some fat ants and then one checked out the bike


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Snapper laying eggs:


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> 2 animal encounters , 1 ride
> 
> We found a fawn (mama deer was nearby), and a pair of toads eating some fat ants and then one checked out the bike
> 
> ...


Those are great pics! Sadly, not much riding for me, lately, but on the drive from Vancouver to Edmonton on Sunday, I saw turkey vultures, deer, elk, a black bear, and big horn sheep.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Turkey vultures look prehistoric! Apparently a young black was spotted yesterday in Markham (Suburb east of Toronto). Sadly the urban sprawl is encroaching on wildlife habitat and the poor animals are attracted to garbage. Hope this bear finds it's way back to the forest but leftovers are so irrestible.

https://www.cp24.com/news/black-bear-spotted-wandering-streets-in-markham-on-monday-night-1.4954707


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Turkey vultures look prehistoric! Apparently a young black was spotted yesterday in Markham (Suburb east of Toronto). Sadly the urban sprawl is encroaching on wildlife habitat and the poor animals are attracted to garbage. Hope this bear finds it's way back to the forest but leftovers are so irrestible.
> 
> https://www.cp24.com/news/black-bear-spotted-wandering-streets-in-markham-on-monday-night-1.4954707


Oh man - a bear in Markham? Wouldn't have thought that would happen!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Now with people moving around less, wild animals have had more chances to get close to inhabited areas.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Spotted this beautiful blue heron through the brush , standing patiently on a river rock


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Spotted this beautiful blue heron through the brush , standing patiently on a river rock


Wow that's a great shot!
It's usually hard to get that close to them, you can really appreciate their size in that picture.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

I love those birds! Great pic!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Yesterday:


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

*Why'd it have to be snakes...*

Bunny hopped this guy last night on the trail...he was not pleased. But it was better than running him over.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Fat-in-Fundy said:


> Wow that's a great shot!
> It's usually hard to get that close to them, you can really appreciate their size in that picture.


I was lucky and stealth  Their wing span is huge! When this guy took flight it was magestic!


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

I recently ran over a raccoon on the Metropark bike path with my fat e bike. 26 X 4.8 Jumbo Jim's rock hard at 12 psi. This **** was on the grassy side of the path when the rider ahead of me passed. The **** suddenly decided he wanted the bushes on the other side and lunged in front of me. Picked my feet up quick, thump, thump, both tires. I quickly looked back and the **** got up and took off. Turned around, went back and looked in the bush. Could not find the raccoon. I don't think that would have happened the same way with skinny, high pressure tires. I definitely gave him a good headache at best.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

HUGE horny toad! Love these fellas!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ nice find. You don't see many of those anymore.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Apparently I have to catch up here:



Lone Rager said:


> Snapper laying eggs:
> 
> View attachment 1336367


Rare sighting and a monster sized one at that.



bjeast said:


> Those are great pics! Sadly, not much riding for me, lately, but on the drive from Vancouver to Edmonton on Sunday, I saw turkey vultures, deer, elk, a black bear, and big horn sheep.


Great newborn Whitetail Deer fawn shot.



cyclelicious said:


> Spotted this beautiful blue heron through the brush , standing patiently on a river rock
> 
> View attachment 1339273


Nice shot!



evasive said:


> Yesterday:


Very nice shot.



chase2wheels said:


> Bunny hopped this guy last night on the trail...he was not pleased. But it was better than running him over.


Happened to me yesterday. My encounter was half that size though. Still just as dangerous if he bit me.



beastmaster said:


> HUGE horny toad! Love these fellas!
> 
> View attachment 1343217


As John said, "very rare" these days. I've seen them before but their numbers are dwindling. They always remind be of a dinosaur.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

John Kuhl said:


> ^ nice find. You don't see many of those anymore.


I see them very frequently where I live. I was unaware of their decrease in numbers elsewhere. Bummer.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

In San Diego I've only seen one in about the last 10 years.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I forgot to post this, it happened about four days ago.

I had an up close and personal interaction with a mother bear and her cub. Crazy! Happened so quick I couldn’t get any photos.

I came around a blind corner in the canyon. Here’s a momma and cub on the left shoulder about to cross the street towards the river. I quickly pulled off to my right. She’s 20’ from my drivers door on the shoulder. She stopped and turned and went back up the side of the mountain, cub in tow, disappear in the foliage. I finally got my cell camera going and ran across the road. Looked up through the brush and she was on a cliff 40’ above me. I froze and she quickly turned and went over the other side. Grrr! No photos 

Stupid move on my part. Running towards a momma bear with a cub. 

That makes 14 bear sightings since 2012 moving back to Colorado. Many sighting in Upstate NY growing up. None in the 25 years I spent in SoCal.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Speaking of Horned Toads...*

Like many others, I have seen less and less of these guys around. The Horned Toad has always going to have a place with me because as a kid, they were everywhere and they are amazing little dinosaurs. I captured these photos a while back and just thought I would share these again. I might have posted them here a while back.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ great photos.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

John Kuhl said:


> ^ great photos.


Indeed, thanks for sharing C2L. I don't think you have shared those, seems I'd remember such perfection in a Horned Toad capture.


----------



## dbltap (May 29, 2012)

Most notable encounters: A CLOSE encounter with a goose. It literally intersected my path while I was moving a a good clip. It took a ride on my face for about 20 yards. Flapping its wings behind my head and cursing in its native tongue. “NO WAY THAT JUST HAPPENED!!!” 

In Oklahoma i hit an armadillo broadside. We both were knocked off. I was the only one injured. 

Sadly... Neither captured on camera. Pre-GoPro.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*An Encounter With a Possum...*

^^^^ I can't help but laugh at your goose encounter...that's a good one.

I'm going to share an encounter with a possum a number of years ago. I posted this then, but I'm gonna post it again.

I had a bizarre encounter with a possum a good while back. Most of you know what a possum looks like. But to me, they remind me of an overgrown Halloweenish, diseased and scary albino rat.

As I'm riding along I look to my left and I see a possum scurrying pretty fast on a diagonal line towards me in my direction of flow along an open, grassy area (Think about driving along a frontage road with a freeway on your left and the possum is exiting the freeway and approaching the frontage road that you're driving along.)

So this possum comes along to my immediate left and is now slightly ahead of me and running at my speed just to the left and parallel to the trail. As I'm watching him I stop pedaling as if to evaluate if he will past in front and across my path when he turns hard right across my path and he almost makes it across in front of me, but I run over its tail. This is all happening about 10 mph or so.

As I'm riding over its tail, it immediately (speed of light)) curls up and attacks the wheel and tire. (Now you have to picture this in your mind and grasp just how fast this takes place while I'm rolling along) The rotation of the front wheel immediately flings the pissed possum up off the front wheel and lands onto my right leg just below the knee. (again, think at the speed of light [joking] how quickly this takes place) Now my adrenaline instantly spikes into the stratosphere as this hissing, flinging, pissed off animal is clamoring for a purchase of my leg or anything it can get with teeth or claws into.

Without hesitation or any conscious thought, my leg and foot are out of the clips and as if punting a football I am ejecting this creature into space. There it goes about twenty feet to my forward right and it happened so fast that I pull to a stop and look around as if thinking "did that really just happen?"

It must have happened and I'm in cardio/adrenaline over-drive as I'm looking in the direction of where the recently ejected possum landed. I don't know how freaked out that possum was, but I can assure you that I was freaked out. I've never had an encounter like that before. And, seriously hope to not have another.


----------



## dbltap (May 29, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^ I can't help but laugh at your goose encounter...that's a good one.
> 
> I'm going to share an encounter with a possum a number of years ago. I posted this then, but I'm gonna post it again.
> 
> ...


That's freaking awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

I had a much safer encounter this morning, then some of you have had. Came around a bend in the trail and the doe was standing there about 10 yards away. She did run, snort, stomp her feet, just stood there. I watched the young buck cross the dry river bed and come within 40 yards of me. Still in velvet, just really hard to see with the iPhone pics.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

C2L, funny Opossum story.

Nice deer encounter NorCal.

Another Bighorn event, 9 Rams in this herd.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

It's been in the high 90's to over 100° here in the last month. Today it's 31° and snowing. Only a 60° temperature difference in 48 hours.

I prefer the much bigger "real elk" in the background.


----------



## render ranger (Aug 22, 2019)

It's almost that time of year again.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mating season for the Tarantulas. The males trekking miles looking for a mate.

Do you live in South Eastern Colorado?


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Here in SoCal, we see Tarantulas this time of year all over the trails. Riding Chino Hills trails it’s not uncommon to see dozens in a single ride. With them come the Tarantula Hawk. They are predators that feed on the spiders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## render ranger (Aug 22, 2019)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Do you live in South Eastern Colorado?


No, that's Norcal.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

trmn8er said:


> Here in SoCal, we see Tarantulas this time of year all over the trails. Riding Chino Hills trails it's not uncommon to see dozens in a single ride. With them come the Tarantula Hawk. They are predators that feed on the spiders.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know all too well about the Tarantula Hawk and their painful sting. When I lived in San Diego I would frequent El Capitan Reservoir in east S.D. County to go jet skiing. One day while packing up and walking the 100' climb up the steep sandy rocky embankment to the truck above. I stepped on a Tarantula Hawk while barefoot. Stung, I fell immediately to the ground writhing in pain. So much pain my girlfriend had to help me up the rest of the way and off to the ER I went. I've been stung by all kinds of species of wasps bees and hornets, none compared to the pain I felt from the Tarantula Hawk [Wasp]. I didn't know it at the time but years later learned that the Tarantula Hawk is #2 on the pain chart of all insects stings to humans.

I often sat on that beach and watched a Tarantula Hawk cruise around on the ground flipping over clumps of dirt and rocks two to three times their size. Not phased by humans they had one mission on their mind, to find a Tarantula den. Once they find one they fight the Tarantula and always win. They sting the spider and the spider is immediately paralyzed. She then drags the spider back into its own den. She then lays a single egg on the abdomen of the paralyzed spider. The mother wasp then leaves the spider in the den covering it up as she leaves. The wasp egg then hatches and nourishes itself eating the spider alive. The things horror movies are made from.

Only the female Tarantula Wasp has this powerful sting. The male sting is weak and his body half the size of the female.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Yup that’s a gruesome role the wasp plays and bummer you got stung. I will say I see them fair often both hiking and on the Mtb. They do not appear aggressive towards people aside from being the size of a jumbo jet. If you step on one that’s not good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

trmn8er said:


> Yup that's a gruesome role the wasp plays and bummer you got stung. I will say I see them fair often both hiking and on the Mtb. They do not appear aggressive towards people aside from being the size of a jumbo jet. If you step on one that's not good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never understood why she didn't take kindly to a size 12 human foot with 210LBS of weight behind it coming down on her. Lol


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Nobody sees animals on their rides anymore? Interesting

I saw a HUGE buck on a new trail today. Awesome!















.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

One of the neighborhood 12 point bucks. And my off-leash dog. Before anyone yells at me, that's my front lawn; we walked out the back deck, around the side, through the gate and down the driveway. This guy was dozing in the yard. Some of the big buck muleys we see on walks in the neighborhood or on the trails are just enormous.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Deleted shots.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I saw a mountain lion yesterday, not while riding but driving through Fontana at 730 in the morning just north of the Southridge racecourse. SE corner of Citrus and Slover. I had to do a double take


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This cracked me up


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

On yesterday's ride I saw a handful of mule deer, a handful of whitetails, a handful of cow elk, one 6 x 6 bull, a fox eating a grouse, and tracks from both wolf and mountain lion.

I love winter rides. No one else out but the animals.


----------



## JJ Welks (Jan 15, 2015)

Saw this American Beaver on my fat bike this afternoon. Little guy was moving pretty lethargically I hope it was just from the cold.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

That looks like a Canadian beaver


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

It's tough being a mother:

Momma bear struggles getting four cubs across street


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> It's tough being a mother:
> 
> Momma bear struggles getting four cubs across street


Hilarious!
Glad the crowd of people were patient and stayed put.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Very cool thing just happened this evening! 🦇

Little bits of debris were flying off my tires as I headed back to the parking lot after dark. I had a helmet light and a bar light.
A bat flew right in front of my face trying to intercept one of those particles then did several circles around me as I rode and then flew off. I was able to keep it in the beam of my helmet light and actually see it flying within 2-5 ft.
It was so cool!

-F


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Bats rock.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Spring is springing here!

Amphibian migration.
This is not just in one night. It's all in the same place! 30 minutes to get these pix and more.























































-F


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

From this weekend's exploration. Was eyeing up this log as a spot to cross this gully. Then I noticed a ton of flies swarming at the bottom. After a couple seconds staring down I noticed legs sticking out of the brush pile. Oh crap, only one thing will cover up a deer like that. Checked around for hidden kitty then got the hell out of there! The kill was probably only a day or less old.

On the other side looking to pick up the trail I came across 50+ ft of drag marks. Nice of it to clear the trail for me!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

👀^

I came across the same scene once riding in SoCa. Talk about a hair raising feeling. C-ya!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ was that at Mission Trails DJ?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

John Kuhl said:


> ^ was that at Mission Trails DJ?


No, Big Laguna Trail.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

And this happened the other day in Boulder. On the news out here.









Caught on Camera: Woman has snowy, close encounter with mountain lion in Boulder


A woman had a close encounter with a mountain lion on Monday afternoon while snow was falling.




www.google.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Spotted this little garter snake on yesterday's ride


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Another harbinger of spring: discovering a black-capped chickadee nest in a tree stump. I watched the pair fly in and out of the cavity... not sure if there were hatchlings yet but they were very busy and didn't mind me taking a few photos.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ nice find.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

"I'm not dead yet!" The turkey vultures were circling me


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I saved a turtle crossing the road near the turtle crossing sign. It was at risk of getting run over but the little dude just thinks it got picked up by some giant and rushed them to the other side of the road. I placed the turtle in a safe place. The turtle said "Here I go, wish me luck" and I'm glad it will live another day .


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Night ride last night and we came upon a fawn lying in the middle of the trail.
It was utterly dazed by all of our bright lights, and would not move. It did flounder a bit, but it never got its feet.
We stopped and waited a bit and that's when Mom showed up, but the fawn still wouldn't move.
No one took a picture because we all figured it would just wobble off to a more secluded spot, but it never did.
It was just a very weird spot to encounter a fawn. No cover.

-F


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fleas said:


> Night ride last night and we came upon a fawn lying in the middle of the trail.
> It was utterly dazed by all of our bright lights, and would not move. It did flounder a bit, but it never got its feet.
> We stopped and waited a bit and that's when Mom showed up, but the fawn still wouldn't move.
> No one took a picture because we all figured it would just wobble off to a more secluded spot, but it never did.
> ...


That's an instinct in them that makes them freeze still as fawns [right after birth] to avoid detection from predators. They still have afterbirth smell and the best thing for them to do is freeze still. The mothers job is to run and distract any predator away from the birth site.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That's an instinct in them that makes them freeze still as fawns [right after birth] to avoid detection from predators. They still have afterbirth smell and the best thing for them to do is freeze still. The mothers job is to run and distract any predator away from the birth site.


Yeah, this time of year people find them in their flower beds and such. This one couldn't have been more than 1/2 day old, but funny thing, we had looped through that trail about 45 minutes prior - nothing was there.

-F


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Fleas said:


> Night ride last night and we came upon a fawn lying in the middle of the trail.
> It was utterly dazed by all of our bright lights, and would not move. It did flounder a bit, but it never got its feet.
> We stopped and waited a bit and that's when Mom showed up, but the fawn still wouldn't move.
> No one took a picture because we all figured it would just wobble off to a more secluded spot, but it never did.
> ...


We spotted a fawn one year ago! Post # #1,536 

It was laying down quietly amongst the ferns and the mom was nearby. The mom and fawn must have heard us riding and instinctively the fawn froze . It was so sweet
I took one quick pic and we went on our ride.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A colony of turkey vultures were seen roosting in high branches as we rode by. Glad we didn't look appetizing to them


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> A colony of turkey vultures were seen roosting in high branches as we rode by. Glad we didn't look appetizing to them
> 
> View attachment 1933645


You'd only look appetizing if you were roadkill.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> A colony of turkey vultures were seen roosting in high branches as we rode by. Glad we didn't look appetizing to them
> 
> View attachment 1933645


Just keep moving. 😆

-F


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Sorry, no pix. These little guys were small, shy, and fast...
I managed to ride up onto a low stone wall in the park. As I focused on keeping my front tire centered, it looked like dust was blowing out from in front of the tire. It was some kind of spiders or mites, but the wall was covered with them and they were all running out of the way. There were 1000's! I went back for a pic, but like I said, they were shy.

-F


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fleas said:


> Just keep moving. 😆
> 
> -F


And coincidentally just yesterday, Turkey Vultures.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

And last week:









All Rams, one big one and the rest young male learners. Many a head butt sparring against the big mentor RAM.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Also last week:
One buck / one doe and 6 fawns. Unheard of in Mule Deer. A doe usually has 2-3 fawns. I can't help but wonder if a doe was killed or died upon giving birth and this doe had hers and fostered some of the others. Or, who knows, some kind of crazy nature freak thing happened.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And coincidentally just yesterday, Turkey Vultures.
> 
> View attachment 1935774
> 
> ...


You might find this interesting. My town is known for buzzards (turkey vultures), that return presumably at the same time every March.
(in reality, they are found here all year, but they really come back strong in the early Spring)









Local history: Great Hinckley Hunt of 1818 was a slaughter like no other


Mark J. Price The wilderness wasn’t safe in Medina County. Ferocious, ravenous beasts stalked the darkness, preying on the livestock of early settlers in Northeast Ohio. Wolves, in particular, wer…



www.beaconjournal.com







https://www.fredericknewspost.com/news/lifestyle/travel_and_outdoors/nature-notes-the-buzzards-of-hinckley-ohio/article_6932a49c-320c-51fe-90de-533e1b1b53ab.html



-F

PS - the long version: The Great Hinckley Hunt


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This is not my video but it's the sweetest sound I've heard all day


----------



## ransom208 (Mar 31, 2021)

no pics, but chased a badger yesterday for about 700 yards. pretty cool. north idaho


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Badgering the Badger, were ya?


----------



## ransom208 (Mar 31, 2021)

those little legs where a flying. it stopped about 3-4 times and looked back and then would take off again.


----------



## ransom208 (Mar 31, 2021)

cyclelicious said:


> This is not my video but it's the sweetest sound I've heard all day


last fall when i was in my spike camp elk hunting, i got seraneded for hours. the wind whipped them into a frenzy. 
a few years ago, i got to howl back and forth with a pack. pretty cool expierence until it went pitch black and i had to peddle 3 miles out.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Had a doe nursing 2 fawns in the yard yesterday, was pretty neat to watch from the deck. Their little tails were just going crazy lol so happy

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Spotted several different herons in a conservation wetland


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

On Sunday I spotted a momma Black Bear and her three Cubs. One of which was a cinnamon. They were moving along pretty quick and headed for cover. My photography attempt was nothing short of fumbling and disappointment. I'll spare you those photos.

The same day I also spotted two Mink hunting a pond. One adult and a kit. Another photography fail. Here's the best shot of the bunch, this being the kit.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

What the kitty cats sounds like at 1:12




__ https://www.facebook.com/174274475934314/posts/4646855185342865



My girlfriend and I heard some unusual animal sounds right at the edge of our camp 2 wknds back. She thought maybe coyotes I thought maybe a bobcat. Well I came across this and it was definitely a cougar. Never heard one close into camp before and am wondering if it's because we haven't been having camp fires as of late. I have seen fresh scat close into camp before but assume that was when we were long asleep.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This big dude was at the end of my driveway this evening. He's a 6X8 which is quite large. Check out his odd drop tine on his right antler.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

There’s a moose down there.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ no sh*t, and a nice one.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

WHALENARD said:


> What the kitty cats sounds like at 1:12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy knows exactly what they sound like...since he has one:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

On yesterday's ride this doe was running along side of me about 50' off the trail and parallel. I finally stopped to take a photo and that's when she stopped. Must be a super model of the deer world. She knew what was her good side and how to pose.


----------



## JJ Welks (Jan 15, 2015)

Not sure of the species but had a run in with an owl. Flew like 20 feet over my head and landed in a tree branch directly over the trail.

Also since I'm in dairy cow country I recieved plently of annoyed faces on this particular day..


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The showstopper of my day was seeing the baby snapping turtles rescued on the Island Lake conservation trail. I watched hatchling snappers emerge from their hollow and were transferred to a safe place by conservation staff. Onlookers reported about 20 were rescued.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Awesome! ^ Love sappers. They’re like a living dinosaur.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

So cool! Right place at the right time.

Actually DJ, I think of all the animals that we are able to experience today that are living dinosaurs. I think of crocodiles and sharks. But here's some dino trivia...

Bees. Yeah bees have been around since the Cretaceous period around the same time that the first flowering plants started to bloom.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> So cool! Right place at the right time.
> 
> Actually DJ, I think of all the animals that we are able to experience today that are living dinosaurs. I think of crocodiles and sharks. But here's some dino trivia...
> 
> Bees. Yeah bees have been around since the Cretaceous period around the same time that the first flowering plants started to bloom.


Cool bee trivia. Yes literally sharks and Croks. I was just saying looks wise. Snappers look like dinosaurs as do Rhinos and Elephants.

Here's a dinosaur looking snapping turtle I caught several years ago. She was so big she crawled up and over the side of my truck bed and tumbled out as I was trucking her a couple blocks back to her pond. I caught her traveling away to go lay her eggs. Ended up in a little old ladies front yard. I just happened to be driving by and saw her with a broom trying to shoo it away. I think I saved her from losing a finger or two.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Researchers who dangled rhinos upside down earn Ig Nobel


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Read about that, good to hear it doesn’t effect them.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Seen today


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Big Moose Fight Club today. There must have been 20 meese in this small area, pretty much on all sides and close in. Kind of screwed up my plans, had to ride some different trails, as you don't want to screw around with moose. They were going at it though, antler-fights and all. Got some good video too.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Cool!

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Jayem said:


> Big Moose Fight Club today. There must have been 20 meese in this small area, pretty much on all sides and close in. Kind of screwed up my plans, had to ride some different trails, as you don't want to screw around with moose. They were going at it though, antler-fights and all. Got some good video too.
> 
> View attachment 1952710
> View attachment 1952711
> ...


It's the old: 



Except he minds!


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

Jayem said:


> Big Moose Fight Club today.


Watch me pull a rabbit out of my hat!

(two internet points if you get the reference)


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

DennisT said:


> Watch me pull a rabbit out of my hat!
> 
> (two internet points if you get the reference)


A no brainer - in the over 50 forum!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

dogs


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Saw two good sized bucks on my last ride. They were bedded down next to the trail in some tall grass. Didn't go far when we rolled up on them. Stood there an looked at the three of us. Gave me enough time to grab my phone and get a pic.


----------



## Flow-Rider (Jan 10, 2019)

Give youse one from Australia, this species isn't life threatening, but if you get stung they do wack a good punch of pain.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Animals in the mountains...


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

A neighbor sent me this. Park City Utah neighborhood last week.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Well that was the darnest thing I can remember seeing in a while! I don't know if he got out of his den for some reason, if he's in hibernation or dead. No response to a boot noodge. When I was a kid I definitely would've stuck him in my pocket to see if he woke up, but I've gotten too citified in my old age.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

A

a few of our locals. My wife loves to feed the hummingbird. Rattlesnakes are out in the spring. And this hawk would event jump down to the ground and get the little bird.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

And a few more. Another snake in the back yard, and Gila Monsters come out in the spring looking for love. Gotta love southern Arizona


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MSU Alum said:


> A neighbor sent me this. Park City Utah neighborhood last week.
> 
> View attachment 1972348


Keeping the neighborhood deer population in check, 👍 

I live in a neighborhood that borders the foothills in Colorado. I’ve got neighbors with mountain lions on camera right next to me. One lady watched a lion chase a deer through the cul-de-sac in broad daylight last summer. 👀


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chase2wheels said:


> And a few more. Another snake in the back yard, and Gila Monsters come out in the spring looking for love. Gotta love southern Arizona
> 
> View attachment 1980035
> 
> View attachment 1980034


Very cool on both. That’s a California King Snake, totally harmless.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Don’t let the fence fool you. These are Wild Turkeys that make their way up from the river bank below this house. I talked with the owner. She said this Tom won the rafter [flock] of about 10 hens from another Tom last week. I watched him all puffed up and strutting around showing off for the ladies for about 1/2 an hour. 
Lol - he was pretty proud of himself.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Just went outside to close the gate and as I was walking down the driveway, I spotted something sitting on the edge of the driveway. It was pretty dark and my first thought was that it was a plant in a pot. A few more steps and I realized it was a huge possum, 5 feet away from me. We both stood there staring at each other. Then I said "hello" and kept on walking. When I came back up, it was no longer to be seen but I could hear it rustling in the woods.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I always wonder about all the different types of animals that may cross a bridge or path in the forest
.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

We have wolves that come to within ~1/2 mile of the house. Their tracks are everywhere beyond that threshold, but never, ever inside of that distance.

We wonder if it's our noises or smells that create that dividing line. Probably both.

Spent the winter poking out into their influence, trying to capture them on a game cam. We'd ski or fatbike out to where we cut tracks, then follow those tracks to find the carcass on which they'd been feeding. Then hang the cam in some strategic spot nearby.

Never once got a pic or vid of them. Heaps of raccoon, fox, elk, and deer. Every time we hung the cam the wolves would abandon that carcass -- not one track in the snow after we skied away.

Smart critters.

We'll keep trying.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Wolves are smart critters and avoid humans at all cost. I for one am thrilled at the reintroduction of them back to Colorado. A controversial subject best left for another thread.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

*Deleted*. I posted on the wrong thread. I reposted on the "Did you ride today? thread where it belongs.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1980158


I remember the first time I encountered a rider with loud hubs coming up behind me. I couldn't hear anything else but the drone of his hubs and I was certain that I had disturbed a hornets or wasps nest and was about to get massively stung.

I'm in Dallas and we usually see a fair amount of snakes on the trails, particularly copperheads, in the spring. But it went from wet and cool to alarmingly hot very abruptly this year and I have seen fewer than half a dozen all year and not a single copperhead. Thankfully, that also means I haven't seen any dead ones on the trails either, or come close to running anything over.

I think copperheads are among the most beautiful snakes, so I don't mind seeing them, but I do keep my distance and treat them with respect. They also have a really cool name: agkistrodon contortrix.

A handsome fella I saw on a paved trail in the Great Trinity Forest a couple of years ago:










S/he didn't move a muscle for about 10 minutes straight as I and a few other gawkers gawked. They seem very mellow, on the whole.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Northshore...


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> Northshore...
> View attachment 1984349


I figured after my post, I would have multiple close encounters of the copperhead kind, but I rode twice without incident.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A hard working Pileated Woodpecker looking for bugs in a stump


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

Recently went to a vacation * its my 5th vacation from 2013.......Due to some reasns i wasnt able to ride often in all these years............

And had some animal encounters....................thought it would be nice to share them........

A White dove couple........










A hedgyyyy 










that was scared from my light....................so i didnt disturb it for long........














A little Tit..................not those ones..................but these kind of tits











A spidy ..............











A Buggy which i didnt know whether it was a lady or not but i couldnt ask it............ i have heard its a sensative topic in the west these days 














Some bee eaters..........























Some horsies..........











A trail  of worknig class creatures............










Another bird that i didnt know its name..............











I had a closed look but couldnt recognize it again..............










Some little criminals..............










That were curious towards the camera man...............










Some sheep that were hearded in a neat rectangular shape.........











A rude roooosy.............










A parked 4WD creature..................











Some kitties behind a fence..............












And another fence used to keep some other kind of kitties from encountering the road....................











And funneling and To guide them to pass through the under pass............










But looking @ the fence height it seemed these kitties were not normal small ones.............










Pumas ????? 











Nope...............................












and although the statistics show they remaining ones are in double digit in numbers........and only like 20 to 30 of them are females that can reproduce...............but we wont lose our hope................













Even though the people behind the preservation program are the same ass holes who rule my shithole country..........under the **** law of the religion of the ****..... and they are dying rapidly and declining in numbers every day........... 


Last month one of the females delivered triplets.....and due to mismanagement........ two of them didnt survive even the first month of their lives......and the mother also cant get any more babies in the future................because they performed a ceasarean on her and it was managed and performed again my shitty whit hole vets who were in that place due to the governmental favoritism and the ability of flaterry ......... and not selected profesionally by performance and ability 











But.................. i dont lose my hope for them................

I hope before they are wiped out from this planet............................the whole human civilization would.........................


Cheeers........................


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

Forgot to mention for those who dont know ............they are the last remaining Asian Cheetahs..................


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Iranian-Mechanic said:


> Forgot to mention road trip i went was a 900 km trip * ( 1.8K round ) and the cheetah habitat area was likely in the middle of it


Thanks. I enjoy seeing where other people live and ride. It's a shame about the cheetahs. I hope they survive.

Tim


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I was riding through Pine Log Wild Life Management this morning and came around a curve and spotted for a very brief second what appeared to be a large black cat. It was moving across the road when I saw it and quickly disappeared. I stopped and looked for tracks but couldn't find any. So I'm thinking, black bobcat, do those exist? Maybe a mink (legs too short) raccoon (not really the right body type) black bear cub (again not the right body type and too small).

Got home and did some googling of black bobcat. Found a few reports in Florida. Tried melanistic bobcat and found someone in Georgia (same as me) had seen one a couple of times and caught it on their Ring camera in Dec of 2021 and, they live on the side of Pine Log Mountain! Ring #AlwaysHome

I wish I had gotten a better look at it but after finding the reported sighting I'm feeling more confident that I did indeed see a black bobcat.


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

Some wild sheep around the city

















































and a little kitty in the napping mountains................


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> A hard working Pileated Woodpecker looking for bugs in a stump
> 
> View attachment 1984790
> 
> ...


Score!
That stump is comparable to a human Vegas buffet.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Saw this guy on the trail today. Believe it or not, while riding on Moose Mountain! He was wounded too, which made me even more nervous. His left hind leg was a bit bloody. Nothing too extreme. My bet is that it was a wolf or maybe a cougar. Whatever it was, the moose apparently won that battle. Yay moose!








We waited a few minutes but he wouldn’t budge. We decided it best to raise the white flag, end the standoff, and re-route the ride, which we did. He didn’t take his eyes off us the whole time.

What mighty beasts these are.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

No pics, but last Friday I was riding a nearby trail and an armadillo came out of the brush/trees and crossed the trail right in front of me. We were on a collision course and I slammed on my brakes as hard as I ever have. My rear wheel must have been two feet in the air and I narrowly avoided face planting right on or adjacent said armadillo.

It just moseyed on its way like nothing happened.

I see them fairly often off the trail, but have never had one cross right in front of me. According to rumor, I may be lucky it didn't launch itself into the air and right into my lap.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^^
Speak of collision course. I posted in this thread on Nov. 12 2014.(Post #72) 



Cleared2land said:


> I had a bizarre encounter with a possum several weeks ago. Most of you know what a possum looks like. But to me, they remind me of an overgrown Halloweenish, diseased and scary albino rat.
> 
> As I'm riding along I look to my left and I see a possum scurrying pretty fast on a diagonal line towards me in my direction of flow along an open, grassy area (Think about driving along a frontage road with a freeway on your left and the possum is exiting the freeway and approaching the frontage road that you're driving along.)
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)




----------



## Bhamss (Dec 23, 2014)

saw this pretty looking snake a week ago in SE PA. We have lots of rat snakes around but I have not run into one w these colorings..any guesses milk snake?


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Bhamss said:


> saw this pretty looking snake a week ago in SE PA. We have lots of rat snakes around but I have not run into one w these colorings..any guesses milk snake?
> View attachment 2003941
> 
> View attachment 2003942


Pretty good guess, I think, from the coloration.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

Today while I was sitting on the back patio, I saw movement out of the left corner of my eye. It was black and I thought it was our dog (lab) and wondered how she'd gotten out of the house. I almost reached over to pet her until I realized it was a bear ambling past.

He hadn't noticed me apparently, because when I jumped up and yelled "****!", he jumped and ran.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I spotted a blue jay yesterday. I was lucky to snap a pic. He was very busy flying from tree to tree


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Bhamss said:


> saw this pretty looking snake a week ago in SE PA. We have lots of rat snakes around but I have not run into one w these colorings..any guesses milk snake?
> View attachment 2003941
> 
> View attachment 2003942


That’s a Gopher Snake. Not common to PA and just past it’s furthest eastern range. Definitely not a Milk Snake. I’ve caught both species and the Eastern Milk Snake is unmistakable. I caught many of those as a kid in Upstate New York and are also common in PA.

Eastern Milk Snake:


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

cyclelicious said:


> I spotted a blue jay yesterday. I was lucky to snap a pic. He was very busy flying from tree to tree
> 
> View attachment 2006136


Fun bit of trivia on blue jays. They are not actually blue in the sense that they have blue pigment in their feathers like other birds and animals of color. Their feathers are pigmented grey-brown.

But they refract and reflect light in such a way that they appear blue.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TwiceHorn said:


> Fun bit of trivia on blue jays. They are not actually blue in the sense that they have blue pigment in their feathers like other birds and animals of color. Their feathers are pigmented grey-brown.
> 
> But they refract and reflect light in such a way that they appear blue.


I knew that. 
They are also very loud. I have 10-20 that visit my back yard daily this time of year.


----------



## Bhamss (Dec 23, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That’s a Gopher Snake. Not common to PA and just past it’s furthest eastern range. Definitely not a Milk Snake. I’ve caught both species and the Eastern Milk Snake is unmistakable. I caught many of those as a kid in Upstate New York and are also common in PA.
> 
> Eastern Milk Snake:
> View attachment 2006848


thanks. I guess you cannot rule out a person releasing a snake for whatever reason. yea I have never seen a gopher snake in PA not to say they could not be around


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Bhamss said:


> thanks. I guess you cannot rule out a person releasing a snake for whatever reason. yea I have never seen a gopher snake in PA not to say they could not be around


Most likely just expanding their range with a few stragglers. But could be released like you said.


----------



## Bhamss (Dec 23, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Most likely just expanding their range with a few stragglers. But could be released like you said.


yea really amazing colors was really pumped to come across it. certainly did not look like it was missing many meals had some girth


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Bhamss said:


> yea really amazing colors was really pumped to come across it. certainly did not look like it was missing many meals had some girth


👍🏻 Probably just shed it’s skin. Super bright right after that.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Spotted a Woodpecker this weekend.










And a couple weeks ago spotted an owl along the same trail network


----------

